# House



## Nikmi (May 16, 2006)

Anyone watching House? i think its one of the best Doctor shows ever. a good mix of the style they use in most detective shows and a medical show. but sometimes it does get a bit too drama for my taste.

anyhow. do anyone watch it?


----------



## Bubbles (May 16, 2006)

I've only seen it a few times, I'm suprised at Hugh Laurie's American accent, you couldn't tell he was a posh English man.

It's a good drama, however a little depressing so I don't watch it often.

XX


----------



## illusion (May 16, 2006)

Definately one of the best shows on T.V. right now.


----------



## Heroin (May 16, 2006)

I seen it like 2 or 3 times....I'ts ok...


----------



## Gambitz (May 16, 2006)

its ok really nice show lots of suspense


----------



## Nuriel (May 17, 2006)

I like it.  It's actually a pretty good show.


----------



## Envy (May 17, 2006)

One of the few TV shows I bother to watch. Has all the good elements. Dramatic, humorous etc.oh man, Season Finale next week =]


----------



## NU-KazeKage (May 17, 2006)

yeah its the only show on fox that ill actually watch...i love how house treats people


----------



## Sieg (May 17, 2006)

I hadn't seen it in a while, but i saw today's ep.
Next week its the season finale.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (May 17, 2006)

yep and i cant wait hope house kills somebody


----------



## Roy (May 18, 2006)

thats show is awsome he's funny


----------



## crazychidori (May 21, 2006)

yes!! house is the best show ever. with boston legal as a close second.


----------



## Nuriel (May 21, 2006)

Yeah, the season finale this week looks really good.  I can't wait.


----------



## Portaljacker (May 22, 2006)

LOL, he's shot a corpse and now he's going to be shot!


----------



## Lord Yu (May 23, 2006)

Holy shit that dudes eye popped out!


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 23, 2006)

Holy fuck tonight's episode was scary.  Stereotypical, anticlimactic ending, but DAMN was I on edge until they got there.  Brilliantly crafted horror show.


----------



## Sieg (May 23, 2006)

The ep frreaked me out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



What the hell was up with the exploding balls, nasty tongues, and that eye ball shit.


----------



## Gambitz (May 23, 2006)

it was scary and nasty the way is eye poped out im gonna be having nightmares for a week.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 23, 2006)

Here's a thought completely unrelated to the season finale:

Why does House always order 36 Vicodin?  What significance does that number have?  Normally, pills are ordered either in multiples of ten (usually 20, 50, 100, etc) or in weekly or monthly supplies.  36 does not divide into seven.
36 is, of course, the square of 6... but then what significance does the number six have?


----------



## Lord Yu (May 24, 2006)

An interesting quandary. About tonights episode. I think I 'll be having nightmares about that balls explosion. oh god


----------



## Yondy (May 25, 2006)

Damn, just wathed the Season Finale.

>_>

Awesomly creepy.

The ending kind of sucked tho, I mean the part when he's in the Stretcher, we still don't know if he'll live.


----------



## C?k (May 27, 2006)

House is just awesome! It's comes just before greys anatomy which is a good lineup lol although it gets annoying how hes _always_ right and no-one else can beat him blah blah =/  

The episode with the model was pretty good though lol


----------



## ctizz36 (May 27, 2006)

I watch it and it is great


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 29, 2006)

Yøndaime said:
			
		

> Damn, just wathed the Season Finale.
> 
> >_>
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm sure the title character is going to tragically die at the beginning of the third season


----------



## Nuriel (May 29, 2006)

^^Yeah, I don't think we need to worry about him dying.  However, this might just give him an excuse to be addicted to more painkillers.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (May 30, 2006)

I love House so much.  At first I didn't watch it because I thought it would be dumb.  Then my older brother got hooked on it and took over the tv on Tuesday nights.

Hugh Laurie is so freaking awesome.

Unfortunately, I missed the season finale.  But it is my good fortune that my brother is recording them all on tape, so I'll see it in the near future.


----------



## Nuriel (May 30, 2006)

Yeah, Hugh Laurie is pretty great.  I can't imagine anyone else playing the part as well.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 5, 2006)

Nikmi said:
			
		

> Anyone watching House? i think its one of the best Doctor shows ever. a good mix of the style they use in most detective shows and a medical show. but sometimes it does get a bit too drama for my taste.
> 
> anyhow. do anyone watch it?



Man it's just crazy with the diseases ppl get, this show freaks me out but its awesome. I've watched every ep I think. Waiting on new season this fall.


----------



## JJ (Aug 5, 2006)

One of my favorite shows.  I get a kick of reading the quotes from the show. Brilliant writing and acting.  It wouldn't work without Hugh Laurie.

.


----------



## Ponko (Aug 6, 2006)

I love the show. I want to buy the first season DVDs but they are too expensive right now. So I am going to wait for them to drop in price. 

I was told that it was suppose to be losely based on Sherlock Holmes, with House as Holmes, Wilson as Watson, and even a Moriarty in both. Does anyone know if it is true he lives on Bakerstreet or is that just a rumour?


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Aug 11, 2006)

Bump for great justice.

Mystery...
All my life has been a mystery.
You and I were never ever meant to be.
That's why I call my love for you... a mystery.

Different country...
You and I have always lived in a different country.
And I know that airline tickets don't grow on a tree.
So what kept us apart is plain for me to see.
That much at least... is not really a mystery.

Estuary...
I live in a houseboat on an estuary.
Which is handy for my work with the Water Authority.
But I know you would have found it quite insanitary...
Insanitary...

Hated me...
I would be foolish to ignore the possibility...
That if we ever actually met, you would have taken a really violent dislike for me.
Still that's not the only problem that I can see.

Dead since 1993...
You've been dead now.... Wait a minute let me see...
Fourteen years come next January.
As a human being you are history.

So why do I still long for you?
Why is my love so strong for you?
Why did I write this song for you?
Well I guess that's just... a mystery.
Just a mystery...
Mystery!


----------



## kapsi (Aug 21, 2006)

Season 3 soon!


----------



## Iw0rkatMcd0nald (Aug 21, 2006)

Awesome. ..


----------



## Wolfy (Aug 22, 2006)

This show is one of my absolute favorites, I'm really looking forward to season 3.
[It looks good]
:shiver in anticipation:

-Obi


----------



## Booster Beetle (Aug 22, 2006)

Ponko said:
			
		

> I was told that it was suppose to be losely based on Sherlock Holmes, with House as Holmes, Wilson as Watson, and even a Moriarty in both. Does anyone know if it is true he lives on Bakerstreet or is that just a rumour?



That is pretty neat. I wish I knew if the Bakerstreet thing were true or not. I think it's neat that they'd base it loosely on Holmes considering a doctor is the closest thing you can get to a Detective without it being just another police drama. Hw actually acts like Holmes in a lot of ways, including being mostly unpleasent.

The season finale confused me. I need to see it again at some point...


----------



## Scud (Aug 22, 2006)

I can't wait for season 3 to start. I'm looking foward to seeing what happens to House after he gets shot.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 22, 2006)

house is amamzing!!!! better then half the crap we get over here 

the sarcasm is unreal!!!!


----------



## Taxman (Aug 22, 2006)

*buys season two on DVD today*


----------



## kapsi (Aug 29, 2006)

G. House is my role model so to say.


----------



## Nami-swan (Aug 30, 2006)

I love this show!!! I think it's sooo good. I love House's bite and sarcasm with his crew and the british guy's a hottie!


----------



## Dave (Aug 31, 2006)

i love that show!!!!!   gonna watch it till the end of its days!!!!!!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 31, 2006)

I got into House over the summer and watched the last half of season 2, although I've been watching the first season episodes on YouTube. I love House! This is such a great show!


----------



## Sirexais (Aug 31, 2006)

I would be watching House like I always do, but alas, no TV here in the dorms... Or bad reception.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 31, 2006)

House pwns all and just fucking funny...


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 31, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> I got into House over the summer and watched the last half of season 2, although I've been watching the first season episodes on YouTube. I love House! This is such a great show!




How dumb of me. I didn't know they were availbale on youtube.
I'm gonna check it out coz I missed some episodes of season 1


----------



## sonnie_skies (Sep 1, 2006)

I HAVE to see what House does after that incredible finale.  I just love how the show has moments where my mouth just hangs open in shock.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 1, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> I got into House over the summer and watched the last half of season 2, although I've been watching the first season episodes on YouTube. I love House! This is such a great show!




What do u type in the search box?

Coz when I type House or House MD I don't get results for episodes.


----------



## kapsi (Sep 1, 2006)

Best quote:

"I'm not sad, I'm complicated. Chicks dig it."


----------



## Sawako (Sep 6, 2006)

That first episode last night was pretty good. ^^ 
*Spoiler*: _in case you haven't watched the episode_ 



House can run!  
But it doesn't make sense. I thought a whole muscle was taken out of his leg before, so how can he run? Or am I remembering incorrectly?






			
				JB008 said:
			
		

> What do u type in the search box?
> 
> Coz when I type House or House MD I don't get results for episodes.



Oh, it was taken down recently.  I guess the person got in trouble for them.


----------



## fieldy3000 (Sep 6, 2006)

"the utility of his leg was severely compromised" he could still walk (slowly, with a limp) but it hurt too much.
the last episode of the second season explains why he can walk/run.


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Sep 7, 2006)

Meh, I thought the season premire was somewhat lacking in crafty dialogue, which is what I like most about the show.


----------



## sonnie_skies (Sep 7, 2006)

I must say that the first episode was promising.

Wilson and Cuddy made the right decision at the end, but still...


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 7, 2006)

I was sad, no House with a cane or Vicoden ;__;

But YAY! Next episode he was back to his good ol' drug abuse self! I seriously can't believe that Cuddy keeps up with that. Not saying that any of that is a bad thing ^^

I can't wait for the new episode. Kid sees aliens? I wanna watch


----------



## Sawako (Sep 7, 2006)

Lacus Clyne said:
			
		

> Meh, I thought the season premire was somewhat lacking in crafty dialogue, which is what I like most about the show.


Yeah, I agree. I love the dialouge in House, but it was lacking in the last episode. I liked how House asked Cameron out though. XD


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Sep 8, 2006)

Since Hugh Laurie is one of my favorite British actors(seen him in Jeeves and Wooster-an awesome ol comedy-and Stewart Little), I've been dyin to see what he's like in this role. I read in an article interview with the chap that imitating an American accent was really hard for him to get used to. But I've heard such good stuff about the show- I GOTTA SEE IT!


----------



## MG87 (Sep 8, 2006)

HollowIchigo said:
			
		

> i love that show!!!!!   gonna watch it till the end of its days!!!!!!


i love this show too!!! it was 1 of the greatest 1's on TV


----------



## Sawako (Sep 14, 2006)

Chase's Yo Mama joke in the last episode... what was that?


----------



## kapsi (Sep 15, 2006)

That was great


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Sep 15, 2006)

The fact that Chase said a yo mama joke made me die a little on the inside. He should never do it again, but everyone's face after he said it seriously cracked me up. Bad Chase, bad...


----------



## Roy (Sep 15, 2006)

House is good but I only saw the first season


----------



## JJ (Sep 15, 2006)

For Chase - that was priceless.


----------



## Angelus (Sep 15, 2006)

Damn, I LOVE this show, especially Laurie, he is just awesome!

I was also like WTF? when Chase said the Yo Mama joke, but the reaction from House and the rest was just priceless. I'm also glad they finally told House that he was right about the patient from episode 1. I wonder though how it will affect the friendship between House and Wilson...


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 20, 2006)

Just watched the episode, and all I have to say is...

WTF?! IS HOUSE GOING TO BE A PEDO NOW!?!? I knew that he might hit on some, but actually get so involved with her o__O
he's got Cameron, Stacy, Cuddy and some no-name girl that likes 40 year old men


----------



## kapsi (Sep 21, 2006)

She's 18 in 6 months and counting.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 21, 2006)

Even if she becomes legal, it's still morally wrong for some people. She's 17/18 and he's a 40-something. Plus she took off her clothes in front of him in the preview.


----------



## kapsi (Sep 22, 2006)

It's House, I bet he'll play it cool.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 27, 2006)

LOL " Damn "

House was pretty dissapointed. He shoulda got him some soon.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 27, 2006)

It cracks me up how House was using every office but his own in the latst episode.


----------



## Dave (Sep 29, 2006)

THAT WAS HILARIOUS!!!  !!  i wonder if he got his carpets?


----------



## Miss Soupy (Sep 30, 2006)

oh by gosh, House the pedo XDD thats so funny. House don't be a pedo! You got Cameron! hehe.. too bad we have to wait till Oct. 31 for the next new ep -_-


----------



## RupertGriffin (Sep 30, 2006)

Nikmi said:
			
		

> Anyone watching House? i think its one of the best Doctor shows ever. a good mix of the style they use in most detective shows and a medical show. but sometimes it does get a bit too drama for my taste.
> 
> anyhow. do anyone watch it?



interesting how you relate it to a detective show... The series is full of allusion to Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 30, 2006)

I catch it now and then on Five. I dont see it much but its kickass. I wouldnt mind downloading the series


----------



## JJ (Oct 3, 2006)

Hugh Laurie is going to be on Saturday Night Live on October 28th (or I just read).


----------



## Bunnysmex (Oct 8, 2006)

I love House it is ace love everything about it the sarcasum the humour EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!

Someone should make an FC for it


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 9, 2006)

oh man huse is awesome the episode where that girl popped out of her mouth nasty


----------



## Loki_Seijuro (Oct 13, 2006)

House is indeed a God among Television shows. Sure he's an ass...but he's THE ass...and we need him.


----------



## HaremWarrior (Oct 14, 2006)

That 18 year old girl that like house sure was SUPER HOT!!!!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi, my name is Josip and I'm addicted to House.  

I love the show so much and I really like all the characters for different reasons but House is indeed the coolest jerk around. XD

But this break until 31 October is major fail. T__T


----------



## Trash Bear (Oct 16, 2006)

Tell me about it, damn the mlb postseason! The only playoffs that matter start in January anyway. Screw baseball for making me wait till the 31 for my house fix.


----------



## Miss Soupy (Oct 31, 2006)

finally a new House ep tonight folks! woohoo!


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Oct 31, 2006)

It's about time there's a new episode. I've waited so long for some new stuff. Sounds like the episode is going to be exciting too. Poor House...


----------



## Miss Soupy (Oct 31, 2006)

heh, no matter how much of a jerk he is, we still are able to say 'Poor House' and actually mean it.

I love it, hehe


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Oct 31, 2006)

Werd. <3

And oh God that was such a good episode. *___* I'm so proud of Foreman! He finally got some ass! Good for you Foreman. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nooooooo! House!...well at least it looks like he'll be getting out of jail some how. Next weeks episode is the the one I've been waiting for ever since I saw the overview commercial for the rest of the season. Yay!


----------



## Miss Soupy (Oct 31, 2006)

man Foreman really surprised everyone! Nice going indeed XD

The next episode looks awesome, oh my gosh that guy was like humpty dumpty o.O;;


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 31, 2006)

RupertGriffin said:


> interesting how you relate it to a detective show... The series is full of allusion to Sherlock Holmes.



A good of example of that would be the fact that the guy who shot him is named "Moriarty".


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 31, 2006)

That policeman sucks.

Me thinks he liked that thermometer to the ass a bit too much. >_>


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 31, 2006)

That cop was such bawls. D<


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 1, 2006)

I wish House would just own the cop again for putting him in jail 

But Cameron was the best in beginning: "Because I'm hitting that, and it's totally hot."  I'm starting to like her better

The thing about the patients being related though was so weird and gross though o__O and GO FOREMAN! xDD

The new patient in the next episode was so...creepy.


----------



## tardaime (Nov 4, 2006)

i*c*st A-OK? Thank you Dr Foreman! House arrested for being latino


----------



## Miss Soupy (Nov 4, 2006)

It's not lupus


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 15, 2006)

Don't tell me no one cared about the new House last week and this week


----------



## Miss Soupy (Nov 15, 2006)

oh I cared. Made me hate the cop even more 

It was such a sad episode tho...


----------



## Wrathchild (Nov 15, 2006)

NobleByakuya said:


> Don't tell me no one cared about the new House last week and this week



I did! 

Lasts night episode was very interesting. We got to learn a few vague things about House. Also, it looks like House is actually capable of showing this emotion we call "compassion" (to that kid).


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 18, 2006)

House....awesome doctor and he's so funny...solving medical problems in style but i hate that gass ass cop rite now


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 22, 2006)

Next week's episode looks so intense


----------



## Love (Nov 22, 2006)

Zomg...I Didnt See An Add For Next Week's Episode

This Weeks Episode Was Soo Sad....


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 22, 2006)

Tritter (assey police officiar) froze Cameron's, Foreman's and Chase's accounts, and he also tells Cuddy something along the lines of doing what he has to do to get what he wants  Oh, and Chase got punched by House =P

I swear, either House has to own him or he HAS to get arrested. Is freezing people's accounts and taking away their medical privlieges legal? Wilson is gonna lose his job if he doesn't see patients and how can the lackeys survive if they can't get to their accounts? Who's gonna feed them, House? o__O All of this just to get House in jail? 

TRITTER. MUST. DIE.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Nov 22, 2006)

I noticed that Tritter's actor is the same as the evil officer from "16 Blocks". Anyway, when did Foreman get booty? From who?


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 29, 2006)

D-T said:


> I noticed that Tritter's actor is the same as the evil officer from "16 Blocks". Anyway, when did Foreman get booty? From who?


 
From a nurse O__O

House was pretty mean to Cuddy though, saying she fails as a mother  and now she has to face it again with the girl in the next episode 

I was laughing at two points in the episode:

1. "You stash your drugs in a Lupus Textbook?"

    "It's never Lupus."

2. Chase had a House moment  You know, he noticed something in his everyday life, and fixed the patient with it

And I have no idea what Wilson was doing at the end, "I need 30 silver pieces" what's a silver piece supposed to mean? (-is a noob-)


----------



## Booster Beetle (Nov 29, 2006)

NobleByakuya said:


> And I have no idea what Wilson was doing at the end, "I need 30 silver pieces" what's a silver piece supposed to mean? (-is a noob-)



It's a Biblical reference. Judas sold Jesus out for 30 silver pieces, it means Wilson is probably going to roll on House. Not that I blame him, friendship only goes so far...


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 29, 2006)

Damn...maybe I wasn't paying attention completely to the end, but I was totally expecting Chase to be the one to rat House out. But I don't blame Wilson at all...that and I liked the little Judas reference at the end. 

If anyone, I did feel bad for Cuddy. 

The Lupus thing cracked me up though. XD

Wonder how the next episode will go...damn it...is it true the episode won't be out for two weeks? I hate it when a House episode is interupted by something.


----------



## Miss Soupy (Nov 29, 2006)

It's never lupus! oh my gosh I loved that too~
Geez, someone give House his vicodin before he blows (again).  I'm really getting tired of the cop though, and I really think half the stuff he is doing is illegal ^^;; but ah well, it IS entertaining..


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 30, 2006)

Ya, House needs his pills, how can he cure his patients in his pain.

I'm just glad the girl didn't get her arm and leg amputated.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 30, 2006)

This weeks episode was great and I loved how it showed that House really does need his pain meds to be able to function properly. I was saddned tho that Wilson seems to be the one to betray him.


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 30, 2006)

Booster Beetle said:


> It's a Biblical reference. Judas sold Jesus out for 30 silver pieces, it means Wilson is probably going to roll on House. Not that I blame him, friendship only goes so far...


 
That makes sense, seeing as how I''m Hindu 

I wonder what'll happen to House and Wilson now, sucks that we have to wait for 2 weeks


----------



## Kibarra (Dec 1, 2006)

Have any of you ever seen the Mad TV episode of House? It's very funny, mostly because they say what happens most of the time.


----------



## Miss Soupy (Dec 1, 2006)

^ oh yeah, I've seen one of those! Its hilarious! Michael McDonald actually looks like House imo. 

'You have a gruff exterior...but you're lovable' rofl


----------



## plox (Dec 1, 2006)

ohh i loved this weeks episodes...

- House was wrong and so much more

i used to say house was the worst show ever but now i watched everytime it comes on


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 3, 2006)

Man, a week without House is going to be a drag. T__T


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 3, 2006)

There is House this week, but it's when Stacy comes back to get some help for Mark.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 9, 2007)

Cutty said:
			
		

> The only bright spot is now I own your ass.



Great episode or greatest episode.

House truly is the greatest player ever.


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Jan 9, 2007)

House is a pimp.


----------



## Miss Soupy (Jan 10, 2007)

whats with the 3 week wait again though? thats just cruel!


----------



## sj2k (Jan 10, 2007)

WHAT  there is another wait NOOOOOOO

anyways, this weeks episode was great, I loved the ending


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 11, 2007)

Ya the 3 week wait is a lil too much. :/


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 12, 2007)

Look on the bright side, Tritter is gone  Although he was a much better character at the end of the episode though. I wonder who's gonna be the next long-term character


----------



## Booster Beetle (Jan 13, 2007)

That episode was SO weak....

'I know, let's return everything to the status quo!'


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jan 13, 2007)

Booster Beetle said:
			
		

> That episode was SO weak....
> 
> 'I know, let's return everything to the status quo!'


Well, they sort of have to so that they can move on to the next plot point they have in mind.  I noticed that about House.  First it was the admitting he was a drug addict.  Then it was Stacy.  Then it was the cop.

Now they're done with him and they need something new.

It's kinda funny that House is now officially Cuddy's bitch, though.

As for the wait...Fox is well known for treating their good shows like garbage (see: Arrested Development, Futurama, Family Guy).  We can't really expect more from them.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Jan 13, 2007)

Sakura Kaijuu said:


> Well, they sort of have to so that they can move on to the next plot point they have in mind.  I noticed that about House.  First it was the admitting he was a drug addict.  Then it was Stacy.  Then it was the cop.
> 
> Now they're done with him and they need something new.



Nothing was accomplished with Tritter though. Frankly I think House should have stuck with his rehab and kicked the drug addiction, then the Tritter subplot wouldn't feel like such as waste of time. Being a drug addict isn't essential to House's character, but they seem determined not to change anything, just like they buggered up his leg again (though that I agreed with a little more). I just think they need to allow some changes or the show will stagnate.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 30, 2007)

That was actually one of the best House episodes I ever saw mostly because it was so incredibly different from the others and was of such great quality. It was nice they changed it up a bit


----------



## Bass (Jan 30, 2007)

*counts his pulse*

Err....26?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 30, 2007)

I'll give you 50 dollars to gtfo XD


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 31, 2007)

I thought House and the chick would hook up. -_-


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 31, 2007)

That'd be wrong. Even for House. Maybe in a later episode tho :3


----------



## Booster Beetle (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah, the two of them hooking up would have been creepy, usually one of the last things rape victims want is another relationship. I guess they really just had a rapport of sorts.

Personally I was more interested in Cameron's sidestory.


----------



## Ofeigr (Jan 31, 2007)

It was a not so bad episode  The next week episode look better and more interesting.


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't have cable anymore. but I saw an at a frends house. 
maybe I can see on youtube.


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 31, 2007)

House's father is a bastard  I thought he was actually a nice guy when we first saw him.

The next episode looks about as good as this weeks though, which is a VERY good thing ^^ At least this episode was well worth the wait


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 31, 2007)

House is gonna be in wheel chair, why?

Doesn't he despise em?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 31, 2007)

> Personally I was more interested in Cameron's sidestory.


I can truly say I wasn't at all. 

I love the clinic duty skits though.

Oh and you should...just put her back to sleep XDDD

Gotta love Chase.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Jan 31, 2007)

Sunuvmann said:


> I can truly say I wasn't at all.



*Shrugs* I used to watch Law & Order: SVU all the time, so watching 'rape victim come to terms with experience' is something I'm a little tired of. House's awkwardness only made it slightly more interesting to me. 

On the other hand Cameron's patient was dealing with something that I personally think about a lot more than I should, basically when I'm gone no one is going to remember me and in a few years it's going to be like I never existed at all.

....Which is one of the reasons I have to make sure I do something really crazy before I go.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 6, 2007)

OMFG !!! it was so cool how they were playing with the kid's insides during the operation. :.<

Gotta the luv the human body, you can cut it open, take shit from it, put it back, and everything i'll be ok.

Next Ep : Crazeh @_@


----------



## sj2k (Feb 6, 2007)

I love this show 

I told everyone it would be a monster hit, nobody listened (at the time).  Gregory house IS the best character on tv.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 7, 2007)

I freakin missed this weeks episode.  I'm really kicking myself in the head for that one >.<
Now I'm pretty much screwed.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 7, 2007)

This episode had some pretty good lulz and I like the classic House - Cutty relationship in this episode. Foreman though really seems to be getting better as an actor, he was very good in this episode.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 7, 2007)

I loved this week's episode  Mainly because I love Foreman and he had a ton of screentime in this episode. I wonder when Chase will feel sorry for someone again...and not kiss them this time =P


----------



## Ofeigr (Feb 8, 2007)

very good episode this week  House was so funny in that wheel chair lol


----------



## Miss Soupy (Feb 8, 2007)

Its funny how Foreman is becoming just as sneaky as House XD


----------



## sj2k (Feb 13, 2007)

This week was fun.  I loved when house was fighting with the girl   then he injected her.

Is cutty right?  Does house like her?  Or is her date right?  Does cutty like house?

And what will we find out about him next week?


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 14, 2007)

sj2k said:


> This week was fun. I loved when house was fighting with the girl  then he injected her.
> 
> Is cutty right? Does house like her? Or is her date right? Does cutty like house?
> 
> And what will we find out about him next week?


 
Actually, it's Cuddy 

We're entirely aware of their feelings for each other, but there were minor hints in an episode of Season 2


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 14, 2007)

It was too cool when House was pulling out the tapeworm out of the patient.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 8, 2007)

-coughcough-

I still need to watch the second half, but the House x Cameron kiss was totally unexected o_O I thought she would chicken out >.>

At least we got to hear House on the piano again


----------



## sj2k (Mar 8, 2007)

That was a good episode.  I wasn't sure if he really had cancer or not, but I was sure that he didn't give his team the right patient info.

And dave mathews was really good

I love house


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2007)

I've only seen 2 episodes. 

But, it's a pretty good show. I should have started watching it earlier, but I didn't know it was that good. 

All's well that ends well.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Mar 12, 2007)

That was a pretty excellent episode on Tuesday.  Too bad American Idol is going to boot house for the next couple weeks.  Stupid Idol.  I hate it. *glares*

Dave Matthews did a good job, but I mean...they gave him a role that required little to no acting, lol.  However watching him and Hugh Laurie do a piano duet was pretty awesome. 

I think my favorite line out of that whole episode was one of Wilson's (I think it was Wilson anyway. >_< )

"You faked cancer?!  To get _high_?!!"

Also Cameron making out with House to stab him.

From what I've gathered, House gets a lot more action when he acts like he's dying.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah, that was a good episode. Of course, it was only the third one I've ever seen, so I don't know a lot of the characters' backstory.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Mar 12, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, that was a good episode. Of course, it was only the third one I've ever seen, so I don't know a lot of the characters' backstory.


If you have cable, USA shows the reruns of it on the weekends.  Fridays at eleven at least, but I think maybe Saturday too?  Don't take my word on that though, lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2007)

Sakura Kaijuu said:


> If you have cable, USA shows the reruns of it on the weekends. Fridays at eleven at least, but I think maybe Saturday too? Don't take my word on that though, lol.


Yeah, I have it all set up on a season pass to record repeats and new shows. But, the problem is, there's like years of shows I missed. It's gonna take forever to catch up on a 1 rerun a week basis.


----------



## Emery (Mar 12, 2007)

Screw House.  House is a ripoff of Dr. Cox from Scrubs.



LONG LIVE SCRUBS!


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 13, 2007)

I like it alot. I started getting into it recenty and watch it every chance i get. The actual image of the procedures they do is crazy. And it kinda freaks me out, but i like it.

House's voice is oddly soothing to listen to too...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2007)

I watched that one with the swimmer chick in it last night.

I have no idea what's going on, either. That chick had left or something, and House was trying to get her to come back. When did she leave? WTF? I DON'T UNDERSTAND.


----------



## Uchiha Obito ♥ (Apr 4, 2007)

I love House MD. It's one of my favorite shows of all time.
House is so awesome, he's such a smart-ass and he makes me laugh, but I love that he'salso really smart too. There is a method to his madness.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 4, 2007)

Gregory House has inspired me to become a medical doctor


----------



## X (Apr 5, 2007)

I've watched the whole of Season 1 and Season 2, is 3/4 out yet?


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 5, 2007)

What a wonderful episode on Tuesday night. Seems like House might want a baby soon too. >_>

I sense some HousexCuddy now ><


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 5, 2007)

I am just waiting on home girl to get Jungle fever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2007)

That jungle fever bit really got me.


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 5, 2007)

I was doing the same thing. I was like no they didn't. I would hit it. She is really making her rounds.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Apr 5, 2007)

Kieren said:


> Gregory House has inspired me to become a medical doctor



Same here. So I can torture treat my patients with sarcasm respect and Lupus dignity.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2007)

I haven't seen many episodes of House, so I don't know what the history is, I did see 1 episode where House and that girl (I don't even know her name ) started getting close... and then this one. Kind of confusing, but funny as hell!


----------



## Uchiha Obito ♥ (Apr 5, 2007)

D-T said:


> Same here. So I can torture treat my patients with sarcasm respect and Lupus dignity.




Exactly my thoughts. House is the perfect rolemodel.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Apr 5, 2007)

Don't forget kiddies when you become a doctor, you get to sleep with your boss or coworker... while working!


----------



## sel (Apr 5, 2007)

I havent watched, i just know Hugh Laurie's in it and he is rule


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2007)

In the closet?


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 5, 2007)

In the janitor's closet.


----------



## Wilham (Apr 11, 2007)

or in the sleep rooms.

or on an old ladies bed while your suppose to be looking for what is causing her illness.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2007)

Do they *always* diagnose everything as Lupus at some stage?


----------



## mary no jutsu (Apr 14, 2007)

Man the episode of house where they were trapped on the plane.  HAH it was so funny when he picked 3 people form the plane to talk about the symptoms.  It was funny how those 3 airplane people were like the 3 doctors back at the hospital.


----------



## metronomy (Apr 14, 2007)

House is perhaps the best thing ever. Does anyone remember the episode where House is in the clinic and a woman thinks that her son might have epilepsy, so House starts flashing a light at the child and making funny noises?


----------



## Starber (Apr 14, 2007)

After seeing Tuesday's episode, I *do not* want to go on an airplane, even if what the guy had really wasn't contagious.


----------



## Morwain (Apr 29, 2007)

I adore House he makes me laugh.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 9, 2007)

OMG!

Can't wait for next week's ep, a patient who is just like House xD

He called Foreman a moron xD


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 29, 2007)

Holy crap! They all gone!

Any word as to who will be on the team next season?

I'm looking forward to seeing the n00bs. But I just wonder what kind of characters they'll be and I hope they don't fail =/


----------



## Lord Snow (May 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Ask Ausiello Spoilers on Foreman next season_ 



* Question:* I read somewhere that Foreman is resigning on House. Is this true, and does this mean Omar Epps is leaving the show?— Rachel M.

*Ausiello:* Yes, Foreman — fearful that he's morphing into a House clone — will quit. But no, Omar Epps is not leaving the show. 




If we see noobs they might not all be staying long.


----------



## Ponko (May 30, 2007)

As long as Cuddy and Wilson remain, I will be happy.


----------



## kimidoll (May 30, 2007)

Woah, everyone left. .__. Unexpected, especially House's reaction; I would've assumed he would finally appreciate them. =/


----------



## Nico (May 30, 2007)

House just sat down and played....


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 30, 2007)

Ponko said:


> As long as Cuddy and Wilson remain, I will be happy.


Yeah, his team was awesome, but really, the Cuddy, Wilson, House threesome is all that is really needed in the series.


----------



## Lord Snow (May 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Ask Ausiello Spoilers on Season4_ 





> *Question:* Thank god Veronica Mars and Gilmore Girls are gone! Now, can we finally get some scoop on some decent shows… like House?— Brian
> *Ausiello:* Gone? Gone!? Hardly. As I reported last week, there's a chance that both Gilmore and VM could live on as a TV-movie and a feature film, respectively. Worse-case scenario, nothing pans out and the MIA Network snatches them up. But the bottom line is, as long as I have a column to spread fake buzz in, Gilmore and VM will live on. As will House, which wrapped up its third season last night with a major staff shake-up — and executive producer Katie Jacobs is promising big changes. "Next season will be different," she told USA Today. "We're not saying who is coming back and who is not, just that it'll look very different."


As I posted in another spoiler Omar Epps is apparently staying for next season but anything is likly to change. As far as Jesse Spencer and Jennifer Morrison: go, no word as yet been posted about them staying or leaving.


----------



## kimidoll (May 31, 2007)

Sunuvmann said:


> Yeah, his team was awesome, but really, the Cuddy, Wilson, House threesome is all that is really needed in the series.



Let's all admit it though, the team will be back. >_>


----------



## Morwain (Jun 6, 2007)

Sure it was kinda bad everyone left but, hell =House was great in that episode with the whole god thing. yes House if better than god I believe that lol.


----------



## Morwain (Jun 6, 2007)

Sure it was kinda bad everyone left but, hell =House was great in that episode with the whole god thing. yes House if better than god I believe that lol.


----------



## Lord Snow (Jun 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Ask Ausiello spoiler_ 





> * Question:* I am willing to fork over $10 million if you'll give me any bit of House scoop you have. Because I can't take this anymore. Everyone leaving? Cameron actually liking Chase? Anything you have, please fill me in. It'll keep me from defenestrating myself.? Sam
> *Ausiello:* It's my understanding that everyone will be back, although they probably won't be taking orders from House anymore. I'd like the $10 mil in small bills, please.





This is interesting.


----------



## RPG Maker (Jun 6, 2007)

What an ending; can't wait for next season and hope to buy the dvd set whenever it comes out.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Jun 6, 2007)

That was an awesome episode, Im completly pissed that I have to wait till next season to see what comes of Cameron, Forman and Chase. I also did enjoy the "god" touch with House's views on "god" LOL


----------



## Shinji (Jun 8, 2007)

this is one of my favorite shows. I think Hugh Laurie is one of the best actors on tv. And I'm looking forward to seeing next season and what happens with everyone quiting/fired.


----------



## bmac1632 (Jun 9, 2007)

i loved the finale to this season and cant wait for the next

personally, i hope there is some change in cast next season otherwise it will undo such a great season finale...you see it in so many shows where they do something extreme and quickly take it back as not to mess with the show formula..i think both cameron and chase should go..their characters do not offer that much to the show which was extremely evident this past season..forman is the only interesting character that should be brought back in some form..plus seeing House break in 2 new assistants will be a treat to watch

plus do not ruin House by adding romance to it..we dodged a few bullets in the past when they tried to inject romance into House, and if they do bring chase and cameron back, their romance will only be an annoying distraction..i know that in the real world both chase and cameron are getting married, but do we need to add that into the show...way too often on television now, lazy writers are injecting romance into shows where romance do not belong which only leads to the decline of the show..if i want to see romance, i will watch soaps or reruns of the OC


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jun 14, 2007)

Forman:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well Omar Epps, the guy who plays Forman, has already renewed his contract for the next season, so he will definately be back.





Cameron:

*Spoiler*: __ 



As far as Cameron goes, the director said that season 4 would finally address the House/Cameron issue. This was said in answer to why it wasn't really touched on in season 3. Jennifer Morrison also hinted at this in a recent interview done in Italy.


----------



## Lord Snow (Jun 20, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _ Ask Ausiello Spoiler_ 





> *Question:* Now that Gilmore Girls and Veronica Mars are over, I've directed all of my attention to House. Got scoop?? Alison
> *Ausiello:* It's official: Replacements are being sought for Foreman, Chase and Cameron! Producers will be introducing four new underlings ? two male, two female ? at the start of the new season. But before you freak out, keep in mind what I've been telling you every week for the past month: It's my understanding that Jennifer Morrison, Jesse Spencer and Omar Epps all will be returning, making for one very crowded canvas.






Well this means we will have an interesting season this fall.


----------



## Blood_Senbon (Jun 23, 2007)

it is my favourite show on t.v at the moment. pure class!!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 23, 2007)

Yes! More hot house girls!

Its been severely lacking...what with one being old and the other emo...>.>


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 23, 2007)

Can't wait for the next season. T_T


----------



## Ino_Pig (Sep 25, 2007)

Doesn't season 4 start tonight over in the US?


----------



## Nice Gai (Sep 25, 2007)

Its season 4 already damn.. Yeah it starts tonight I cant wait.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm bloody jealous. I'm dying to see the new series. I want details after it airs tonight.


----------



## Shinji (Sep 25, 2007)

OMG the ep previews for tonight look so awesome  Hugh Laurie cannot be beat


----------



## Iria (Sep 25, 2007)

We talked about SLE (lupus) today in pathology and I thought it was very appropriate

cant wait


----------



## Ino_Pig (Sep 25, 2007)

Shinji said:


> OMG the ep previews for tonight look so awesome  Hugh Laurie cannot be beat



Have you ever seen Hugh Laurie in Blackadder? He's a really, really good actor.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm skipping out on a meeting early to make this


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 25, 2007)

House is on tonight and from what I understand:

*Spoiler*: __ 



He is working solo for the whole episode. Apparently the 3 amigos don`t show up until Ep. 2.


----------



## chaosakita (Sep 25, 2007)

Has anyone watched the new episode yet? I thought it was great! I can't wait to see what House is going to do with his team problems.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 25, 2007)

Very good episode. The fact it was the wrong girl made me a bit sad. But the ending of House essentially having The Apprentice for his new team was win and a half.

I really like that girl doctor.

1) Shes hot.
2) She is like chick house.
3) I want to be in her pants.


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 25, 2007)

I am so glad House is back! Loved the episode. Love House and Cuddy! Wilson interacting with House is always fun. It was a little slow, but they can't hit you with major issues for the warm-up. It will be great to see him trying to fill his staff (begrudgingly).
My 2 favorite moments in this ep:

The janitor guessing Lupus might the hardest I've ever laughed at this show.
No whining from Cameron (I rather liked the not-Cameron ER doctor, though)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 25, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> I am so glad House is back! Loved the episode. Love House and Cuddy! Wilson interacting with House is always fun. It was a little slow, but they can't hit you with major issues for the warm-up. It will be great to see him trying to fill his staff (begrudgingly).
> My 2 favorite moments in this ep:
> 
> The janitor guessing Lupus might the hardest I've ever laughed at this show.
> No whining from Cameron (I rather liked the not-Cameron ER doctor, though)


The Lupus moment was epic.


----------



## Snow (Sep 25, 2007)

Was House always on FOX...? i swore to high heavens it was on NBC and missed like 15 minutes because of it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 26, 2007)

nso said:


> Was House always on FOX...? i swore to high heavens it was on NBC and missed like 15 minutes because of it.


Its always been on Fox.

Ironically its made by NBC lol.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 26, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> It will be great to see him trying to fill his staff (begrudgingly).
> My 2 favorite moments in this ep:
> 
> The janitor guessing Lupus might the hardest I've ever laughed at this show.
> No whining from Cameron (I rather liked the not-Cameron ER doctor, though)



Yeah I can't wait for the next episode. I want to see what kinda crazy questions he will ask them.

The lupus part was sooo funny. they always said lupus for everything.

I actually liked cameron the best out of the 3. but i think i might like the new chick more than cameron. 

What is everyones opinion of house actually getting a new team? Do you guys think that the old team will come back?


----------



## shadow__nin (Sep 27, 2007)

I thought it was an most excellent way to start off the new season. 
The janitor had my kidney's hurting. I hope he makes a couple more inserts.
The girl being the wrong person was crazy, I read a news article of the same thing happening except they did not know for about a month. The one family even buried the wrong daughter.  =Tragic

As far as his team goes I think maybe just maybe 1 or 2 of them will come back, most likely the girl at the end will be one and maybe Foreman or Chase will come back. Either way I don't mind.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hmm... I can't wait to see what the "illegal" things House talked about making them do are.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 27, 2007)

Omg 

Next Ep. will be the best Episode Ever !


----------



## Nakor (Sep 27, 2007)

shadow__nin said:


> As far as his team goes I think maybe just maybe 1 or 2 of them will come back, most likely the girl at the end will be one and maybe Foreman or Chase will come back. Either way I don't mind.


I believe their names were listed in the intro. at least i remember seeing foreman's name.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 27, 2007)

The janitor suggesting Lupus was epic win. :rofl


----------



## Randir (Sep 27, 2007)

Ah, the inevitable House thread. I love that show to death, really.
And "Alone" certainly looks like a promising start for season four. I'm not sure there has actually ever been a funnier episode (but that might just be the long "House" withdrawal speaking). 
I'm positive, though, that I will never be able to hear or utter the word "Lupus" ever again without sending my midriff to Hyperspace from laughing so hard.
Additionally, the final diagnosis (that does sound wrong in this particular episode, doesn't it?) is certainly one of the most unexpected "diagnosis twists" in the entire series so far.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Sep 29, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> I am so glad House is back! Loved the episode. Love House and Cuddy! Wilson interacting with House is always fun. It was a little slow, but they can't hit you with major issues for the warm-up. It will be great to see him trying to fill his staff (begrudgingly).
> My 2 favorite moments in this ep:
> 
> The janitor guessing Lupus might the hardest I've ever laughed at this show.
> No whining from Cameron (I rather liked the not-Cameron ER doctor, though)



The lupus joke is even funnier if you've seen this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YUvo7YxqwM[/YOUTUBE]


It took me a few minutes to recover from that joke .  One of the best ways to start a season.


----------



## Shadow Kaiser (Sep 30, 2007)

Just so you guys know, Cameron & Chase come back pretty early in the season and Foreman ends up getting canned at his new job and comes back to work at Princeton-Plainsboro.



			
				Yachiru said:
			
		

> The janitor suggesting Lupus was epic win.:rofl


That part was hilarious. XD


----------



## drache (Oct 1, 2007)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Hmm... I can't wait to see what the "illegal" things House talked about making them do are.


 
That was one of the best endings to a first episode I've seen in a long time, I look forward to tomorrow.


----------



## K!suke (Oct 2, 2007)

House is without a doubt the greatest show I have ever seen. I love how technical they are and how in-depth they have to go into certain medical mysteries. Definitely worth watching. And plus, you can't deny how hilarious he is when he makes fun of everyone.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 2, 2007)

tonights episode is going to be great! i wonder what house will make them do and if he chooses anyone. it better be that hott chick.


----------



## Firestorm (Oct 2, 2007)

That show rocks!!


----------



## Nakor (Oct 2, 2007)

good episode. 

who do you guys want to be chosen out of those left?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG!  Hugh Laurie is so great in that show!  Has anyone seen the episode where he's making fun of his underlings and he fakes a crappy British accent?  That was so awesome...


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 4, 2007)

fakes a british accent? he is british he fakes the american accent, lol.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 4, 2007)

fireball said:


> good episode.
> 
> who do you guys want to be chosen out of those left?



That really good looking chick, 13, and Kal Penn from Harold and Kumar


----------



## testxxxx (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep, I watch it whenever its on sometimes I miss it though. But its really a good show.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 4, 2007)

I love how on seasons 1, 2 and 3, they always made Chase look stupid (except in a few episodes) and how on episode 2 of Season 4 he finds the problem right off the bat.  Made me lol  Also I loved the Lupus suggestion in episode 1.  I laughed for 2 or 3 minutes straight.
I'm ready for Chase, Cameron and Foreman to come back and join Houses team, with some more additions


----------



## Nakor (Oct 4, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> That really good looking chick, 13, and Kal Penn from Harold and Kumar



Yea, i'm with you on that! I just hope that one blonde chick doesn't get picked. I don't like her at all.

I guess that old guy will be back for sure it seems, as an assistent.

I do wonder when the old gang will be back, their names are still on the opening credits. we still have yet to know where foreman is.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 4, 2007)

No, that was the brilliance of it.  He faked an American faking a British accent.


----------



## YamiHikari (Oct 4, 2007)

Kal Penn was...i don't know awkward in this episode...maybe that's just cause I think Harold and Kumar.  I wonder if he actually has a chance of staying.  Definately the hot chock, and you know the blond girl's gonna stay around, at least for awhile.  Maybe the mormon?  And I sort of liked the old guy.  I think that was the point, to have so many diverse people so many likable/unlikable candidates, that you just don't know who it's going to be.


----------



## Adonis (Oct 4, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> I love how on seasons 1, 2 and 3, they always made Chase look stupid (except in a few episodes) and how on episode 2 of Season 4 he finds the problem right off the bat.  Made me lol  Also I loved the Lupus suggestion in episode 1.  I laughed for 2 or 3 minutes straight.
> I'm ready for Chase, Cameron and Foreman to come back and join Houses team, with some more additions




Halfway through season 3 they made Chase a second House with the cognitive skills of an android fueled by plot kai.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 4, 2007)

this show is pretty funny along with scrubs


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 6, 2007)

I liked Henry. I hope he sticks around.

I got to be honest and say that none of the other candidates really stood out. I wouldn't be surprised if Cameron and Chase came back into the team.

The next episode will deal with Foreman ... who sounds like he is going to continue to evolve into another House.

I love the subtext in this episode. The name says it all. When they talk about the "Right Stuff" they aren't just referring to the Astronaut ... but also the new ducklings. They are all being tested by House. Not only for their medical skill ... but for other less tangible qualities as well. Unfortunately none of them ... except for Henry ... seem to have anything more to offer than the old team.

Whats the point of bringing back a clone of Chase or Cameron?


----------



## pajamas (Oct 6, 2007)

House is great.I liked it better with chase,cameron,and forman.But its still a really good show


----------



## JJ (Oct 9, 2007)

It's too bad House and Wilson couldn't marry. That's a marriage made in heaven. lol


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 9, 2007)

Foreman getting fired could only mean one thing.. v_v yesho. x3

Although I doubt he'd be under House's wing again, but this'll be interesting.
--
Ah, well, I hope that Thirteen and Cutthroat Bitch/Amber [The manipulative blond girl] will stay for a while, Amber seems to be getting kinda interesting now. Almost like House. Lol.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 9, 2007)

Scratch wutever I said last week.....next ep will be best Ep. ever ! >


----------



## Princess Hina (Oct 9, 2007)

Omg i luv this show!! This may sound wierd but I used to have a crush on Hugh Laurie lol


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 10, 2007)

Man, why did that dog have to die?

No House for two weeks. Return on the 23rd


----------



## Nakor (Oct 10, 2007)

yeah. that scene where the patient dies made me real sad. then to top it off his dog dies.

i like number thirteen. i hope she stays on the show. i hate the manipulative bitch. i hope she leaves soon.

foreman will probably be back soon, at least in the same hospital. i'm really liking chase now. i agree with cameron, he is better now.


----------



## Snow (Oct 10, 2007)

Aww, I thought Kal Penn was hilarious in last week's episode. not too many moments in this one though.

This Ep was a bit too emotional for me but I liked the ending, where we think House had a revelation but then he covers up the guy's body and says "Hate to say I told you so."

Epic.


----------



## Auron (Oct 11, 2007)

I like season 4 a lot so far...I think it was starting to get repetitive in season 3 but they're keeping things interesting in s4 so far.  Foreman was my fav char (besides House of course) so I hope he comes back to the hospital after his firing, altho it'll be kind of weird to have them all in the same place lol.  To be honest I think they'll have the old team reunite eventually, since they still have all their names in the opening credits.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 11, 2007)

those opening credits did give away that they would all still be around.


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 11, 2007)

Foreman's new boss dropping the blade... cold! Actually I thought the funniest part of that sequence was Foreman forcing himself to be all nice and cuddly with his team.

Cuddy's outfits get more and more ridiculous, but that's just funny too.

Cutthroat Blonde wasn't cutthroat enough for me this week. She shouldn't be that nice to House, or it's all over. Not impressed with 13 either, although she's a decent actress and I wouldn't necessarily object to her joining the team. I missed the Mormon and Kumar.


----------



## Nubs (Oct 12, 2007)

I watch House, and I like House.  Hugh Laurie is my favorite actor, so why wouldn't I like the show?  I wish I knew of real doctors like him... although he'd probably be in jail...  
About the last episode, yeah, I think it was kind of odd how Foreman got fired... I think he's going to end up back with House, somehow.  He was my favorite member from the old team, so I wouldn't be disappointed.


----------



## Charles Xavier MD (Oct 13, 2007)

Gregory House is one of my personal heros.

The show, drama or not, is only watched for 2 reasons: its deep medical insight, which there is very little of, and its charming sarcastic wit.

I can't get enough of it, really.

Oh, Lupus, when will you ever be the problem?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 13, 2007)

I really liked this week's episode. Fucking baseball making it so there be a week off 

The ones I personally am hoping get the job: Kumar (I'm not number 9, I'm 6)....actually none of the other guys do I really care for. The plastic surgeon was pretty cool. The one that got spared was hot so I'm glad she stayed. Don't like the new token black guy 

But I really can't wait. I see dead people 

I really don't like cut throat bitch. But I wouldn't be suprised if a relationship between her and House happens, seems almost mfeo.

Oh and Anti-cutty sucks.


----------



## Snow (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah I kinda hope they don't have a token black doctor this season if it's going to be the Mormon guy.

He's way too serious for my tastes.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah Kumar has to get the job xD


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 13, 2007)

You guys should visit the House FC more often. I have expressed my feelings on House' latest, and I'll not do it again. 

// points to fabulous House FC.


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 13, 2007)

Jouten said:


> You guys should visit the House FC more often. I have expressed my feelings on House' latest, and I'll not do it again.
> 
> // points to fabulous House FC.



But FC Zone it's too confusing for me... i can't find anything there


I wish they just made a list (with pics) who styaed or was cut, it's been too confusing for me really
So i guess the old man that wasn't a doctor was cut... I liked him


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 13, 2007)

Well, if you're _that _troubled then here's the FC: Grand Opening and Closing


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 22, 2007)

Woo. House is back on tomorrow night !


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 22, 2007)

I am so excited season 4 has been awesome thus far! I am looking forward to seeing which of the remaining potentials will make up his new team I'm fairly confident that Foreman will be working for House again in an episode or two.


----------



## wiplok (Oct 22, 2007)

Gummyvites said:


> About time.  Hopefully the World Series will be a quickie so it won't interrupt House next week.



that's why there was no house last week?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 22, 2007)

^Yeah, MLB playoffs 

I can't wait for this weeks. I see dead people 

I wonder who will be offed from the team next. They better not off Kumar. And odds are the bitch will stay Dx.


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 22, 2007)

Peter said:


> ^Yeah, MLB playoffs
> 
> I can't wait for this weeks. I see dead people
> 
> I wonder who will be offed from the team next. They better not off Kumar. And odds are the bitch will stay Dx.



Yeah this weeks episode is going to be awesome...


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 23, 2007)

I hope that ugly blonde gets fired. That is all.


----------



## Snow (Oct 23, 2007)

[[DrLe]];11393440 said:
			
		

> I hope that ugly blonde gets fired. That is all.



Me too, but not yet. She's cutthroat so she can piss people off fairly easily which makes for great TV- but it seems like House likes her a bit so I wouldn't be surprised if she got the job.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2007)

Dammit. I won't be able to see it because I have a bloody test then. >_<

Do you know how long it takes before they host it on their site?

Will I be able to get it tomorrow?


----------



## Snow (Oct 24, 2007)

Not the best episode but I didn't mind it.

I don't really have any preference for the interns anymore- except I hope that Kal Penn stays and the hot brown haired chick. The show is worth watching just for her.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 24, 2007)

next ep. seems fun. the patient can hear people's thoughts. 

and foreman is back!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 24, 2007)

Foreman's back and we got to see more of Cameron last night =)


----------



## YamiHikari (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll miss the old guy.  I knew he was going to go eventually, but I was hoping he'd stay around for a least another week or two.


----------



## Snow (Oct 24, 2007)

For a second there I thought I was going to be wrong about the Cutthroat-Bitch sticking around. Close call. I...kind of want the mormon guy out of there. Too cliche.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 24, 2007)

You are House Lite now, the only one will hire you is the one who hired House Classic

 I liked the old guy.

But I also kinda like the stereotypical Jewish surgeon.

Mormon guy sucks. And I want cutthroat bitch gone. 13 is way hotter then Cameron, she better stay 

And everyone loves Kumar 

Overall a pretty good episode. But hell yeah @ no World Series next tuesday, and they will prolly show a new episode


----------



## Snow (Oct 24, 2007)

No one mentioned the Grandpa Walter moment?! I thought that was hilarious.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh yeah haha I liked that. He looked stunned and then it was like lol my Grandpa's name ain't Walter


----------



## Auron (Oct 24, 2007)

Yay Foreman's back.  The Mormom's odds just went into the gutter...2 black doctors on the same team? Nahhhh


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Oct 25, 2007)

Noo!! not the old guy. He was so cool and much better than the other plastic surgeon guy. He was owned on so many occasions lol.

I really wanted the cutthroat bitch gone as well, but it would be so much funnier, better if she was the last one ousted. It could happen since she's having quite a bit of screentime now, but it would depend on what the writers have in mind for her character development. 

I'd like the plastic surgeon gone as well, but my perspective of him might change if he develops as a result of the old guys departure.


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 25, 2007)

The old guy beeing gone already made me really angry... Come on he was so cool...
And why the hell the guy with a beard he's still arround? Does he have any lines at all?
YEah Grandpa Walter thing was awesome.
And Foremen got owned by Cuddy (well at least in my book he was )


----------



## YamiHikari (Oct 25, 2007)

No you're right.  Foreman was destroyed.  Cuddy was such a bad ass.

Any guess on who's going next?  It hast to be that guy with no lines what so ever...He's useless.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2007)

I think what would be the coolest thing is if with Foreman there, he's like a second string to House's 1st string.

And the awesome people stay on House's team: 13, Kumar and Surgeon

And Foreman gets the rejects: Bitch, mormon and dr. ?


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2007)

that would be awesome. if they have teams and compete.


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 26, 2007)

Peter said:


> I think what would be the coolest thing is if with Foreman there, he's like a second string to House's 1st string.
> 
> And the awesome people stay on House's team: 13, Kumar and Surgeon
> 
> And Foreman gets the rejects: Bitch, mormon and dr. ?



That would be awesome if the Old guy was not kcked out! come on Why the beard guy still in there? I just can't get over this!


----------



## Trunkten (Oct 26, 2007)

Damn forgot where I was for a second there, UK based so not up to season 4 yet so accidentaly saw some spoilers. 

Can't wait for season four to start over here, House is easily the best thing on TV, my DVD boxsets are quickly getting worn out.


----------



## Yunus (Oct 26, 2007)

I watched it when i have the time =P

It's a pretty nice show i enjoy it.

~Yunus


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

lol @ House's victory dance in the newest ep. Someone ploiz make a GIF of that.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 31, 2007)

I would if a DDL is supplied. I missed it last night since I was working a haunted house Dx


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 31, 2007)

This episode was so fantastic. I wasn't excited AT ALL for Foreman's return, but he and House together tonight were so awesome. If he continues to embrace his House-ness, they'll end up being a really wonderful team.

Frank Whaley was great, and I love that, even though his character was really just a very clever device to get some insight into all the new fellows, he was actually very interesting and sympathetic in his own right.

Kumar frying himself scared me.

That last scene with the patient, House, and Cuddy was brilliant. One of the funniest scenes in memory, especially with everybody outside watching.

The entire betting subplot was a lot of fun. And so was Smug!Wilson. Hee.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

Stream:


----------



## Lord Snow (Nov 1, 2007)

Gummyvites said:


> Kumar?  His name is Kal Penn.



_Harold & Kumar Go to White Castle_

Kal Penn starred in the role of Kumar.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 1, 2007)

that was a superb episode. I too liked the end with the bet. 
especially about chase and house rigging it and splitting the money.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 1, 2007)

yeah the last episode was awesome...
so many awesome moments... and yeah chase and house riggind the the bet =


----------



## tanukibeast (Nov 1, 2007)

just lol @foreman


----------



## Felix (Nov 4, 2007)

When does House air? Mondays?


----------



## Nakor (Nov 4, 2007)

Tuesdays at 9pm est


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 6, 2007)

OMG House was hilarious this episode, and his streak will continue next ep when he calls the patient ugly, xD. 

Also a documentry on the crew, and it looks like they're choking in front of the camera.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 6, 2007)

next episode looks great! 

this episode was good too. i liked how when the dr. came up to house at the end and said she'd take him up on his offer, house got all nervous.


----------



## Snow (Nov 7, 2007)

I hope to god that the hot CIA chick gets the job AND the hot white chick. I was eating  Warheads at the time- but I'd like to believe the hyper-salivating was a result of both the dime on my TV screen AND the extremely sour candy in my mouth.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 7, 2007)

At least one of the doctors got fired, finally. Now 3 more to go until we get back the old group?


----------



## Snow (Nov 7, 2007)

[[DrLe]];11705929 said:
			
		

> At least one of the doctors got fired, finally. Now 3 more to go until we get back the old group?



If by "old group" you mean Foreman, Chase, and Cameron- that's SO not happening.

He didn't even want Foreman back and he actually LIKED Foreman. I kind of miss them though, but this is fun as well.

Reminds me..I forgot my favorite quote of the episode: 

Wilson: "Did they run background checks on you...? Which means they ran background checks on your friends..."

House: "Yeah, I'm sure they already know you brought heroin back from AFGHANISTAN!"

[_hangs up the phone_]

Wilson: "I've never been to Afghanistan!" [_pauses then speaks into dead phone_] "I've never been to Afghanistan."


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 7, 2007)

nso said:


> If by "old group" you mean Foreman, Chase, and Cameron- that's SO not happening.
> 
> He didn't even want Foreman back and he actually LIKED Foreman. I kind of miss them though, but this is fun as well.
> 
> ...



that scene was so awesome 
and beard guy actually had some really cool storyline...
and that scene with cuddy so cool
and great episode... house's face at the end priceless
Next episode looks it will be so cool...


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Nov 7, 2007)

lol @ the ending.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 7, 2007)

I loved how he was hitting on her the entire time. Very good episode. Didn't care for Mr. Polio. Glad he's gone.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 7, 2007)

I think House is gonna get married again ;o. She seems interested in him 2.  I loved when House said to Cuddy how He can kill a man with 1 thumb and then she said Who cant xD!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 7, 2007)

"i have a position available on my penis" - quite possibly the funniest thing house has said that no one else can ever pull off in real life.

anyways good episode, and then there were 5.

also what the FUCK was wrong with that guy mimicking polio. o_0


----------



## Auron (Nov 7, 2007)

Great ep....House is having by far the best new season out of any show this fall imo.  This ep had me cracking up the whole way trough.  Nice twist at the end too...I didn't think Foreman was that dumb lawl


----------



## Castiel (Nov 7, 2007)

this has probably been brought up earlier, but how if at all is the writer's strike affecting house?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 8, 2007)

Probably do re-runs. Like during the off season once episodes run out.


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 8, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> "i have a position available on my penis" - quite possibly the funniest thing house has said that no one else can ever pull off in real life.


And her reply to it was pretty good as well.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 8, 2007)

Laurie's depressed and Kaplow has stopped writing? I am discontent with current developments.  Do _not _like it one bit.  

Latest House episode, however, was commendable. I thoroughly enjoyed it. I still hate Cameron's hair though.


----------



## Mr. Pooh (Nov 8, 2007)

I just bought all three seasons yesterday. 

Should be interesting to try catching up to the latest episode to say the least.


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 8, 2007)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Laurie's depressed and Kaplow has stopped writing? I am discontent with current developments.  Do _not _like it one bit.


wait what? D: 



> Latest House episode, however, was commendable. I thoroughly enjoyed it. I still hate Cameron's hair though.


yeah i prefer her original hair color too.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 8, 2007)

~L~ said:


> wait what? D:



Kaplow has a contract that lasts 'til June next year. He hasn't stopped writing, _yet_. But soon, he will. Kaplow has signed a contract for another series. 

And yes, Laurie suffers from a mild depression. Read.



> yeah i prefer her original hair color too.



She still has a hot bum though.  Thirteen is hot, though at a weird angle her eyes look freakish and the new girl is .. meh.


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 8, 2007)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Kaplow has a contract that lasts 'til June next year. He hasn't stopped writing, _yet_. But soon, he will. Kaplow has signed a contract for another series.


nooo.... I guess it's hard to maintain such high quality in a series. afterall, it must be hard thinking of all the diseases and cures for it. D:



> And yes, Laurie suffers from a mild depression. Read.


poor Laurie :S I think he played House really well....maybe a little too well. >_>



> She still has a hot bum though.  Thirteen is hot, though at a weird angle her eyes look freakish and the new girl is .. meh.


lol yeah she is pretty. I like the episode where the guy imitates House and said "damn you're hot."  I hate the "bitch" she's so annoying. if i were 13 i'd have slap her a long time ago for messing with my head, but then again, i wouldn't show that her actions affected me either.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Nov 8, 2007)

No one can replace Hugh Laurie.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 8, 2007)

Kagutsuchi said:


> No one can replace Hugh Laurie.



I must concur. However, nobody has said anything about a possible replacement for Laurie. Hugh's a little exhausted from traveling back and forth between London and the States, that's all. It's the script I'm worried about. 

Laurie will keep us company for at least this season and hopefully a next.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 8, 2007)

Dan Hibiki said:


> I must concur. However, nobody has said anything about a possible replacement for Laurie. Hugh's a little exhausted from traveling back and forth between London and the States, that's all. It's the script I'm worried about.
> 
> Laurie will keep us company for at least this season and hopefully a next.


Well that is understandable since he essentially has the longest commute to work in the history of television. He does and does the filming, flies back home to stay with family, flies back to LA, etc. multiple times a week.

But nobody can replace him ever. But it would be lol if they make an episode with the entire cast replaced by people who look similar but noticeably different and we discover that was a vicodin induced dream or something


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 8, 2007)

Peter said:


> *Well that is understandable* since he essentially has the longest commute to work in the history of television. He does and does the filming, flies back home to stay with family, flies back to LA, etc. multiple times a week.



Of course it is. I thought that was a given. 



> But nobody can replace him ever. But it would be lol if they make an episode with the entire cast replaced by people who look similar but noticeably different and we discover that was a *vicodin induced dream* or something



More like a vicodin induced _nightmare_.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2007)

Great episode. I lol'd so hard at the end. I love 13. I was certain the plastic surgeon would be gone, but guess I was wrong. I loved the part of Kumar being there for the defibrillator.

NEXT WEEKS LOOKS EPIC! BRING ME THE THONG OF DR. LISA CUTTY! xDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2007)

LOL, my favorite part was when he walked in and called the kid 'ugly'.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 13, 2007)

Rukia said:


> LOL, my favorite part was when he walked in and called the kid 'ugly'.



Mine too, that was cold blooded. xD

Great Ep. Can't wait for next week, Magic, wooo.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 13, 2007)

PANTY QUEST!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2007)

LOL, I noticed that.  I like how he referred to that one woman as unintelligent when she came into his office with good news.  She is attractive though...so i'm glad she is still around.  I expect the young African-American dude or the butterface female to be gone next.  Neither of them really contributed that much in this episode.  Plus, Kumar and the hottie have to be save, right?  The Plastic Surgeon will stay because someone needs to have the guts to face House.


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 14, 2007)

Do you guys think will ever end up with anybody, or remain miserable and alone forever? :S Since being miserable is what makes House the way he is. Personally, i really like his relationship with his previous gf but of course he let her go. So i noticed it has been slowly going to Cuddy and him, but i don't know if the writers will ever intend to make them together.

lol i accidentally posted this in the Heroes thread instead, too many windows open.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 14, 2007)

~L~ said:


> Do you guys think will ever end up with anybody, or remain miserable and alone forever? :S Since being miserable is what makes House the way he is. Personally, i really like his relationship with his previous gf but of course he let her go. So i noticed it has been slowly going to Cuddy and him, but i don't know if the writers will ever intend to make them together.
> 
> lol i accidentally posted this in the Heroes thread instead, too many windows open.


 We've all done that before

Cuddy and House, their relationship is one of the running jokes the writers would probably like to preserve. But wouldn't be suprised if something does ever happen and the Valentines Day episode is as good a time as ever.

Oh, also wouldn't be in the least suprised if for an episode he and cut throat bitch hook up.


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 14, 2007)

Peter said:


> We've all done that before
> 
> Cuddy and House, their relationship is one of the running jokes the writers would probably like to preserve. But wouldn't be suprised if something does ever happen and the Valentines Day episode is as good a time as ever.
> 
> Oh, also wouldn't be in the least suprised if for an episode he and cut throat bitch hook up.


I'm glad i'm not the only one. 

I love the part with the man who imitates the alpha male in the group, and he said mentioned Cuddy's breasts and Cuddy tried to twist it around by saying she always thought her breasts were her greatest asset. 

Nooo....i hate the cutthroat bitch, 13 is by far better, eventhough if they hook up i'll be disgusted as well, she is way too young. I actually want to see more Chase and Cameron romance lol.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 14, 2007)

leak i read told me that the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



plastic surgeon


 would be in the final 3 and for the longest time I couldn't understand why, well now i do.   Also his likeability has also gone up in my book


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey did anyone notice that the mutant kid's eyes looked like  after the surgery. Seriously, his eyes were off.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 14, 2007)

Peter said:


> Hey did anyone notice that the mutant kid's eyes looked like  after the surgery. Seriously, his eyes were off.



yeah i noticed


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Nov 14, 2007)

Anyone know where to stream? Apart from that crappy youku thing.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 14, 2007)

Peter said:


> Hey did anyone notice that the mutant kid's eyes looked like  after the surgery. Seriously, his eyes were off.


Yeh I noticed that too!!

The CIA lady was so rubbish I found House's idocy around here to be very amusing. But where can I check out the preview for the next ep?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 14, 2007)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Anyone know where to stream? Apart from that crappy youku thing.




Refresh here every so often. Probably by tonight they will have it up. By tomorrow, they definitely will.

Edit: If I remember right, that blog usually shows the preview by Friday.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 14, 2007)

next time seems interesting house actually tells people to bring him Cuddy's thong and they do it


----------



## Snow (Nov 14, 2007)

Gummyvites said:


> No way Kal Penn will be staying.  He should stick to Harold and Kumar movies.



Screw that. He's hilarious in House.

House: "Didn't I fire you?"

Kal: "No, you fired number 6. I'm number 9."


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 15, 2007)

Peter said:


> Hey did anyone notice that the mutant kid's eyes looked like  after the surgery. Seriously, his eyes were off.


lol i noticed that as well. 



nso said:


> Screw that. He's hilarious in House.
> 
> House: "Didn't I fire you?"
> 
> Kal: "No, you fired number 6. I'm number 9."


i LOLed at that part. "I approve of your shamelessness but you're still fired. "


----------



## Snow (Nov 20, 2007)

Prediction: Mormon Doc gets the can this episode. I think House's test was to see who would run to Cuddy.


----------



## Snow (Nov 20, 2007)

nso said:


> Prediction: Mormon Doc gets the can this episode. I think House's test was to see who would run to Cuddy.



CALLED it!

Jesus, I'm pretty much the next House. Except I'm going to be a dentist.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 20, 2007)

IT WAS LUPUS!


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 20, 2007)

It was an auto immune disease.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2007)

Almost up to season 2 * I know I know, late!* But man the show is great


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 20, 2007)

Poor Kumar 

Betrayed Dx

But very good episode. Lol. Lupus.

Glad he's gone. He annoyed me.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 21, 2007)

I didn't like him much but is 13 dying?


----------



## Snow (Nov 21, 2007)

[[DrLe]];11994521 said:
			
		

> I didn't like him much but is 13 dying?



I think House is the only one that knows, but knowing him- I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't run the test.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 21, 2007)

I predict cutthroat bitch is off next


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 21, 2007)

God I hope so. She annoys me to no end.

But I loved how she used her own panties and House then told her to pull down or pull up her skirt.


----------



## chaosakita (Nov 21, 2007)

nso said:


> I think House is the only one that knows, but knowing him- I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't run the test.



I thought House ran the test, but threw away the results.


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Nov 21, 2007)

nso said:


> Screw that. He's hilarious in House.
> 
> House: "Didn't I fire you?"
> 
> Kal: "No, you fired number 6. I'm number 9."



it'd be hilarious if he pulls out 5 sliders from his lab coat, lol


----------



## Randir (Nov 22, 2007)

I don't quite know whether I should be disappointed or not. I somehow imagined that there would never _actually_ be Lupus as a final diagnosis, except for, say, the series' finale. Nice turn of events nonetheless, though. 
And House's "Oh my God!" when he's checking if Cuddy's wearing underwear is pure win.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 23, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> I predict cutthroat bitch is off next



Yea, it's about that time for her to go.


----------



## Morwain (Nov 24, 2007)

....I kinda like cutthroatbitch at least more than I like cheating-ex-plastics man I think he should be next.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Nov 24, 2007)

^ I do to. It certainly wouldn't be the same without her. 

I can't believe it was Lupus.


----------



## plox (Nov 24, 2007)

so does anyone wonder what was the results of number 13's results were of the test house did??

I dont want number 6 to be emlimnated


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 24, 2007)

Kumar bettier not be eliminated, he is the most win of the newbies.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 27, 2007)

i hope either cut throat bitch is next to go also. 

13 and kumar need to be the last two. they are the best


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 27, 2007)

for me is 13 and Plastic Surgeon to stay...


----------



## Ponko (Nov 27, 2007)

I really want number six to stay. The rest of them are alright, but he has been consistantly amusing since his number switching.


----------



## Morwain (Nov 27, 2007)

Ponko said:


> I really want number six to stay. The rest of them are alright, but he has been consistantly amusing since his number switching.



Very much agreed so should 13 I like her she is a mystery and greatly intrigues house which is interesting to watch.


----------



## BakaKage (Nov 27, 2007)

I like Cuttner(sp?)/no. 6 also more than the other doctors, I think House needs something like that in his team. He's a do whatever it takes kind of guy and unlike Cut-throat bitch who only cares about the "elimination" game, he actually cares about the diagnosis and is the most active out of the whole bunch during the differential diagnosis sessions.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 27, 2007)

BITCH GONE FUCK YEAH!

NUUUUUUUUUUUUU THIRTEEN 

KUMAR FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!


YAY! THIRTEEN STAYS!

"At least the games are over."
"How long have you known me?"

MASSIVE WIN!

I'm glad they have it this way. That is a great team. And a great way to end the fall season


----------



## Violent Man (Nov 27, 2007)

So 13 is back right?


----------



## Nakor (Nov 27, 2007)

yup!!!

that makes me sooo happy!!!!


hahah. just saw the preview for next episode
"I'll write your pimp a note" hahah


----------



## Morwain (Nov 27, 2007)

No House Till January....Nooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 27, 2007)

Morwain said:


> No House Till January....Nooooooooooooooo!!



ya that sux.

bitch is gone tho, so it's all good.


----------



## Sylar (Nov 27, 2007)

Kumar, Crazy lawyer from L&A, and Thirteen...

Would anyone believe this is actually the team I've wanted since the beginning?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 27, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Kumar, Crazy lawyer from L&A, and Thirteen...
> 
> Would anyone believe this is actually the team I've wanted since the beginning?



well u are Sylar after all.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 27, 2007)

I as well. Those 3 were awesome and I liked em from the start.

Interestingly enough I saw Tao on Scrubs today while at the gym. He died lol.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Nov 28, 2007)

Cutthroat bitch leaving saddens me; lucky I like the rest who stayed though.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 28, 2007)

oh shit i got scared for a second we would loose 13


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 28, 2007)

I watch House and I think its Awesone 

I'm sad that we have to wait till January for the new episode


----------



## Randir (Nov 29, 2007)

Kutner + Taub + Thirteen = Dream Team. Also, House's grin after Cuddy told him he'd have to hire Thirteen as well is pure win.


----------



## ~L~ (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm just glad that cutthroat bitch is gone. 

And I like Kumar and 13.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 29, 2008)

I mean satan, I always get them confused. xD

Donkey Show...wow

Sorry I hate Westerns 

Lol. Conan Doyle. Sherlock Holmes. Nice touch throwing that one in.

ITS A MOOSE ON A JEW xDDDD

Wow. Tit on leg. Thats a new one.

OMFG! The ending XDDDD Best House Ending Ever.


Very good episode. Quite different from previous Christmas episodes. And I'm quite liking the interaction between the new crew now that the contest is over, I worried for that but it's so far so good.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 29, 2008)

I loved the episode XD Kutner made me laugh a lot

Can't wait for the new episode

I loved the moose on a Jew comment


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jan 30, 2008)

Great episode last night.  Boobie on back of knee? Hawtness


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 30, 2008)

lol, I thought the Donkey Show was something along the lines of the woman getting penetrated by a horse because of all that sexual innuendo in the air.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jan 30, 2008)

haha same here.  I was wondering why House was going into a church at the end of the episode, and then I saw that girl who we all assumed was a prostitute, walking the donkey in front of the church and me and my 2 buddies who were all watching with me all busted out laughing when we realized what had happened.  I wonder if she'll be in anymore episodes of House


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 30, 2008)

I want House to get a girlfriend man. Him being all lonely is just too sad .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2008)

Good to see House back in top form.


----------



## YamiHikari (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow I loved this one.  Maybe I just missed House so much, but I thought it was one of the better episodes.  I can't believe there are only two left.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jan 30, 2008)

It was good but sad when the girl told her mom that she was dying. That's something I would not want to hear from my kid although the girl isn't the mom's daughter.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 30, 2008)

ewww man he squirted the milk from the mom's mouth into the daughter's mouth. ><" 

It's harmless but dam House.


----------



## Snow (Jan 30, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> ewww man he squirted the milk from the mom's mouth into the daughter's mouth. ><"
> 
> It's harmless but dam House.



I fully expect that GIF to be floating around the internet soon.

I liked the episode, but I've been at school all day and it been bothering me: WHY was the girl getting all the AIDs tests then?


----------



## Sawako (Jan 30, 2008)

Yay, I'm glad House is back. It was weird seeing a Christmas episode when January is ending. Oh well.


----------



## Snow (Jan 30, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Yay, I'm glad House is back. It was weird seeing a Christmas episode when January is ending. Oh well.



I think it was intended to air before the break..only logical reason I could think of.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 30, 2008)

Too bad there are only 2 more episodes left until no more House  (until the writers come back)


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 30, 2008)

^ That's just a bunch a bull that that's happening. -_-


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 30, 2008)

I bet Laurie is loving the Writers Strike vacation


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Feb 2, 2008)

* LOVE IT!

My fave is Dr. Chase for some reason XP*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 3, 2008)

NEW HOUSE! Best thing to chase an epic football match 

This totally reminds me of like Apollo 13, doing this with just a small amount of supplies.

I'll be fine on Tuesdays. Subtle breaking of the 4th wall for massive win.

Cutner: I love you?

GREAT LINE!


*Spoiler*: __ 



CUTTHROAT BITCH!? O_O

I thought that line moments before House said it. Hivemind 

Fucking lulz.

House needs some love. Seriously.


----------



## Snow (Feb 3, 2008)

HOLY SHIT, WILSON IS SCREWING CUTTHROAT-BITCH! 

Holy mother of God.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2008)

I forgot this came on tonight?!?!?!


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 4, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> They're copying plot from Grey's Anatomy? WTF?  I expected better.




What did it copy?  I'm not saying your wrong, I don't watch Greys Anatomy so I don't know.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 CUT THROAT BITCH?!!?  YES!
I always felt her character was to good to throw away after only 10 episodes... She's a great mirror for House!


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 4, 2008)

It was funny because before I saw the episode I was seeing the summary for the next episode "Don't Ever Change" and it said Wilson has a girlfriend who's personality is similer to House I was wondering about that until the end of the episode "Frozen" Amber comes back this was my reaction:


----------



## Nakor (Feb 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was really hoping cutthroat bitch wouldn't be back on the show. I understand how some people can like her since she is like house, but I could never stop hating her. i hope wilson just bangs her and sends her on her way.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 4, 2008)

fireball said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I was really hoping cutthroat bitch wouldn't be back on the show. I understand how some people can like her since she is like house, but I could never stop hating her. i hope wilson just bangs her and sends her on her way.


5 bucks House taps dat ass before the end of the season.


----------



## Snow (Feb 4, 2008)

fireball said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I was really hoping cutthroat bitch wouldn't be back on the show. I understand how some people can like her since she is like house, but I could never stop hating her. i hope wilson just bangs her and sends her on her way.



Ofcourse. 

It's Wilson. He has like 5 ex-wives for a reason.

I never wanted her to make the team because I liked everyone else better, but I liked her interaction with the other characters. She induces lulz.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 4, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> 5 bucks House taps dat ass before the end of the season.



hmm. that may actually happen! though there are only 2 more episodes left for the season..i believe.



			
				I said:
			
		

> It's Wilson. He has like 5 ex-wives for a reason.



hahaha. thats exactly what i was thinking. though that could also mean that he marries her, then gets divorced!

tomorrow is a new episode, right?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 5, 2008)

Good episode. It was epic the reaction of House when he realized Wilson was sleeping with him


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 6, 2008)

Best lines:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Stop that Jew!


 House to surgical staff

*Spoiler*: __ 



You do it both ways right?


 House to 13 (forgot her name)


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 6, 2008)

Awesome!  Good temporary send off.  Now I'll be sad every Tuesday night until the strike's over (I was already sad Mondays and Thursdays...)


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 6, 2008)

Awesome episode. I'm happy Chase came back even though Forman is my favorite character. Now all we need to do is wait for a long time till the next new episode.


----------



## Snow (Feb 7, 2008)

lol Foreman really is turning into House. 

*House*: "You can go both ways, right"
*Thirteen*: "Huh?!"
*House*: "The ultrasound. You can do it sitting down and or standing up, right? What else would I have meant? [Winks]"


----------



## Nakor (Feb 7, 2008)

i just watched the latest episode.
soooo good. i like how house is starting to lose his jerkish behavior. i don't think it will ever go away fullly though.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 7, 2008)

fireball said:


> i just watched the latest episode.
> soooo good. i like how house is starting to lose his jerkish behavior. i don't think it will ever go away fullly though.



Yea House is coming around.

*sigh* Hope new eps come sometime soon.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 10, 2008)

House needs some LOVE mannnnnn. Seriously he needs a girlfriend.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2008)

If House gets a girlfriend, loses his edge, or becomes anywhere close to being a "nice guy", the show will suck.


----------



## Tunafish (Feb 10, 2008)

House with a girlfriend...
...
His personality would scare her at first meeting.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 10, 2008)

He needs a chick who could keep up with him. While cutthroat bitch is House in woman's clothing (let that image fill your head for a few moments ), we need the veritable antithesis of him: Compassionate, believes in the best of people, someone so goody two shoes he can't stand her, yet she impresses him. All the House women are in some ways broken. Cameron has her necrophilia, Cutty can't have babies, 13 has a fear of that disease. There is no doctor chick who isn't. As soon as we find someone who is flawless, that will be House's lady.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 10, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If House gets a girlfriend, loses his edge, or becomes anywhere close to being a "nice guy", the show will suck.



i agree. thats why i said he will never truly get rid of his jerkish behavior. its what makes him who he is. and what makes the show great!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 10, 2008)

It would make a good episode. It'd be rather funny if for once he's nice and no longer critical and everyone is like WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU?!?!?!?!


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 11, 2008)

I think I'd be ok with House having a girlfriend, as long as it doesn't change him.  No tenderness, no cute House.  None of that and I'll be on board.  I think it'd be interesting to see him in a relationship as House.  As soon as he starts having feelings though, I'll be ruined.


----------



## Snow (Feb 11, 2008)

YamiHikari said:


> I think I'd be ok with House having a girlfriend, as long as it doesn't change him.  No tenderness, no cute House.  None of that and I'll be on board.  I think it'd be interesting to see him in a relationship as House.  As soon as he starts having feelings though, I'll be ruined.



That's impossible.

You saw how he was with Stacy- imagine a non-affair relationship, where House is out in the open about everything. Holding hands in the hallway, that sort of thing.

Him and Cuddy would be amazing, though, because it would just be like a booty call and they'd still hate each other.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 11, 2008)

Well their relationship is very awkward due to a prior one night stand...


----------



## Snow (Feb 17, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well their relationship is very awkward due to a prior one night stand...



HousexCuddy is so canon. 

I love the scene where she thinks House is dying from a brain tumor so she hugs him- and he tried to follow her to her room and she says "Call the 'Make A Wish' foundation."


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 17, 2008)

That's one small step for man, *grabs Cuddy's bum* one giant ass for mankind...


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 17, 2008)

well I saw the ep after superbowl, quite win


----------



## Nero (Feb 17, 2008)

Hmmz, in the netherlands we're a bit behind with the episodes i guess.


----------



## Chevaux (Feb 17, 2008)

I said:


> Him and Cuddy would be amazing, though, because it would just be like a booty call and they'd still hate each other.



This I agree with


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 17, 2008)

Just imagine them getting up to some kinky action in the janitor's closet and Wilson finding out .


----------



## Snow (Feb 17, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> That's one small step for man, *grabs Cuddy's bum* one giant ass for mankind...





That's my favorite episode. It's the one with Dave Matthews in it as well.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 17, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> It would make a good episode. It'd be rather funny if for once he's nice and no longer critical and everyone is like WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU?!?!?!?!


It would be funny if it happened. Everybody would get on his case unfortunatly


----------



## Jimin (Mar 6, 2008)

Man, I miss Cameron. But 13 is now my second favorite character. Who doesn't like hot Bisexual Female Doctors?


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 10, 2008)

New advertising for the next 4 episodes:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_bFrEiIivY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Morwain (Apr 10, 2008)

Yay new House soon.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 11, 2008)

Tara said:


> New advertising for the next 4 episodes:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_bFrEiIivY[/YOUTUBE]



OH SH-

Can't wait.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 11, 2008)

House is finally back. But I do miss the old cast.


----------



## Junas (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow. I am so looking forward to the new episodes... I just got started on watching this. That reminds me that I need to watch the Season 1 & 2 boxsets...


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 16, 2008)

Here are the titles and summary (in spoiler box) of the four next episodes:

*No More Mr. Nice Guy*

*Spoiler*: __ 



House suspects an emergency room patient has a bigger problem than the E.R. initially diagnosed based on the fact that the patient is too nice. A skeptical House questions the patient's sunny disposition as the team tries to get to the bottom of his illness, but disagrees with House that niceness is a symptom. Meanwhile, House and Amber are at odds about how much time they each get to spend with Wilson, and Cuddy demands House give his team performance reviews




*Living the Dream*

*Spoiler*: __ 



House is convinced that one of the actors (guest star Jason Lewis) on his favorite soap opera, 'Prescription Passion,' has a serious medical condition, but has to take matters into his own hands when both the actor and House's own team dismiss his assessment, believing that nothing is wrong with the soap hunk." 




*House's Head*

*Spoiler*: __ 



House is in a bus accident and loses four hours of his memory. He slowly pieces together that a fellow bus passenger was exhibiting signs of a deadly illness. But the details of who it is or how House got on the bus in the first place are locked inside his brain, and he?s desperate to add up the fleeting flashes in order to save someone who might not even know he or she could be dying 




*Wilson's Heart*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Clues inside House's head hold the key to a patient's condition, and House's friendship with Wilson is tested beyond limits as murky memories from the bus accident the night before threaten to change their lives forever.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 16, 2008)

Wait, House on Monday? That works for me great.


----------



## Snow (Apr 16, 2008)

Tara said:


> Here are the titles and summary (in spoiler box) of the four next episodes:
> 
> *No More Mr. Nice Guy*
> 
> ...



Fuck yeah! Plot development! 

I honestly can't wait! X3


----------



## Holloww (Apr 17, 2008)

house is dee best progam ever and hi guys and gals


----------



## Jayka (Apr 17, 2008)

House MD is one of my favourites series ATM!
Here in the Netherlands they aired episode 4-08 two weeks ago, but last week they suddenly aired an old episode :s


----------



## Snow (Apr 17, 2008)

Jayka said:


> House MD is one of my favourites series ATM!
> Here in the Netherlands they aired episode 4-08 two weeks ago, but last week they suddenly aired an old episode :s



That's odd because there are at least 5 episodes more episodes after that.


----------



## Jayka (Apr 17, 2008)

Snow said:


> That's odd because there are at least 5 episodes more episodes after that.


Yeah, I noticed that. They probably don't have the rights of those episodes. But may be they will be airing a new episode tonight. At least I hope so!


----------



## Snow (Apr 17, 2008)

Still odd because season 4 episodes 1 through 9 were aired consecutively then they pulled back for the writers strike.

You should have atleast stopped there.  /pretends to understand how foreign television works.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey I just finished season 2 and I am uber shocked!

Ordered season 3 and its already on its way, can I expect to see some  House X Cuddy there ?


----------



## FlameHazel (Apr 18, 2008)

@Suigetsu

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well...i hate to break it to you....but i have all the dvd's and no housexCuddy there xD~~~




Anyway, We'll be waiting for the 28th...i certainly will :3


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 18, 2008)

FlameHazel:
*Spoiler*: __ 



NIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
this cannot be, I tought something was going to happen soon.I mean not even Houe X Cuddy hints like at the last chapters of 2nd season?




do you think that in the 28th somethin will happen hmm? besides all that obvious chaos ya know.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2008)

Damn, I thought it was coming on *this *Monday. I got all hyped up for nothing!


----------



## Jimin (Apr 19, 2008)

I just don't why they moved to Monday. Moving shows can lower ratings.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Apr 20, 2008)

Tara said:


> New advertising for the next 4 episodes:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_bFrEiIivY[/YOUTUBE]



Holy fuck.

Did the guy say "in a row"? Meaning 4 episodes are coming out in one night? Or does he mean weekly?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2008)

They mean they are "treating" us with 4 whole eipsodes in 4 whole weeks! :amazed Then it's off the air for a long time.

I remember when television actually had seasons and getting 4 whole episodes wasn't a treat, but it was expected. This stopped happening well before the writer's strike. I blame greed.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 20, 2008)

I blame Tivo. You can now record anything and watch it anytime, thus great shows aren't viewed as much.


----------



## YamiHikari (Apr 21, 2008)

Suigetsu said:


> FlameHazel:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 If by hints you mean House making hilarious and rude sexual comments to Cuddy, then definately!  They still have the same bit of cat and mouse going on as in Season 2 and 1.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, I think house and Cuddy will happen. This type of stuff always happen in TV.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 27, 2008)

2 more days tilol the 28th!
srsly I cant wait anymore, I just finished season 3 and I have seen various eps of the 4rth so I am well prepared to recive wathever happens in this new eps.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 27, 2008)

Why did they move to Mondays? Anyone know? This may hurt the show's ratings.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 27, 2008)

Not sure. The show does really well, so maybe the network thinks they can boost their ratings for monday.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2008)

Not even Monday nights can stop this show. Heroes came on Mondays, it never had any problems.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey, moving shows is risky business. The best shows usually don't move.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2008)

Supernatural moved. Case closed.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 27, 2008)

S1 was all I saw. wasn't that great.


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm not really sure why they moved it [Though there has to be a reason], but may be they believe it will draw attention to viewers when a show is said "_Now on it's new night, ...._" 

It is airing tomorrow, and I'm quite excited. I usually couldn't watch it on Tuesdays because I had hockey at the same time, but now I can.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2008)

Watching that maranton on USA, love this show


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 28, 2008)

so its maraton or its episode per week?

dam the writters strike.


----------



## Vasp (Apr 28, 2008)

4 new episodes in a row tomorrow


----------



## Jimin (Apr 28, 2008)

It's today. I'm pumped. I wonder if the long absence will hurt the ratings though?


----------



## Hellion (Apr 28, 2008)

Vasp said:


> 4 new episodes in a row tomorrow



What?  Does he mean that this is the start of 4 weeks of new episodes


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2008)

Kaze said:


> What?  Does he mean that this is the start of 4 weeks of new episodes



Yeah. 1 ep each week, 4 weeks of new house eps. Can it get better?


----------



## Morwain (Apr 28, 2008)

Can't get too much better only thing that would be better was more episodes but, four new episodes are amazing and the first one 2nite awesomely awesomeness.


----------



## Vasp (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah, I was pretty wrong =X. Only 1 new episode tonight


----------



## Jimin (Apr 28, 2008)

That wasn't too great, but it wasn't bad. I think House should end with 5 seasons. It seems we're almost done everything a show like this should. Just have some character development and closure for everyone.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 28, 2008)

It does seem to be getting alittle more ridiculous. Next episode House kidnaps a soap opera actor. While that is pretty hilarious, it is way far-fetched. More so than usual.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 29, 2008)

I think the next episode should be a lot of fun. Just a thing House would do.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 29, 2008)

this show really needs more character development, I am startnig to get bored of the repetitive cases.
next ep seems like its going to be funnie hehe

wonder if we will see some actual HXC soon.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 29, 2008)

Well, thats why I said season 5 should be the last. it should focus almost entirely on character development and patients second. Then have a fitting conclusion.


----------



## Morwain (Apr 29, 2008)

Argueing over Wilson is oh so funny but, next episode seems even more fun with House kidnapping a soap star.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 29, 2008)

This episode was good, but the next episode seems more fun


----------



## Hay-Hay (Apr 29, 2008)

I love this show. Dr. House is a sexy older gentleman.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 1, 2008)

are you sure that this aint the last season?


----------



## Jimin (May 1, 2008)

I doubt this is the last. They would have stated this months ago. I do feel this show really only has 1 more 2 more seasons in it.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 1, 2008)

well cases are starting to go repeptitive and tedious , tought next chapter seems like its going to be fun

and I agree , last season its going to be pure char development with house gettin laid with cuddy and leavin her accidentaly pregnat or somethin like that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2008)

There were only so many conditions that could be confused with Lupus, really. I think we all knew the magic would end eventually.

Other than that though, the show seemed to be in pretty good form. I never really enjoyed the doctory stuff anyways. I wouldn't complain if House quit being a doctor and becamse a wise-cracking detective.

Ok, maybe that would be gay.


----------



## Jimin (May 1, 2008)

House would turn into Sherlock Holmes. Apparently, House came from Holmes. Wilson is suppose to be his sidekick. OMG, that is cool.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2008)

House/Holmes... Wilson/Watson...

I can see it.


----------



## Jimin (May 2, 2008)

There were a lot more connections. They both do drugs. Holmes did crack and both did morphine. The guy who shot House got his name from Holmes's main enemy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2008)

Really? I jumped into House late and I never saw the first season.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 5, 2008)

LoL, tonights episode will be mad funny. 

and what the hell does hxc mean?


----------



## crazymtf (May 5, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> LoL, tonights episode will be mad funny.
> 
> and what the hell does hxc mean?



House and cuddy.


----------



## Jimin (May 5, 2008)

Tonight's episodes was really different than what the trailers showed. False advertisements FTW. Next week's looks pretty good though.


----------



## Tousen (May 6, 2008)

I thought last night ep was pretty good. I know ive missed at least one season of house. Did it ever say that House and Cameron slept together


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 6, 2008)

Tousen said:


> I thought last night ep was pretty good. I know ive missed at least one season of house. Did it ever say that House and Cameron slept together



Said specifically that they didn't.  2.01 House says "I could have hit that" in reference to Cameron.


----------



## Tousen (May 6, 2008)

hmm there is just too much tension between two people thats never done it before


----------



## Jimin (May 6, 2008)

Well, House has to have some of that. Its suppose to be House and his relationship with his coworkers. You need sexual/romantic tension for a show like this.


----------



## Tousen (May 6, 2008)

I think house needs some type of chick in his life right now


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 6, 2008)

Hmmm well during the Syphillis episode they make it sound like he did. >_>


----------



## Tousen (May 6, 2008)

That ep was pretty good. I bet in that was a real life problem as soon as that couple went home the wife would of left him. 

Not the man she fell in love with.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 6, 2008)

I liked this episode more than last weeks. It was really good.

the water bed part made me laugh


----------



## Tousen (May 6, 2008)

Truth be told Ive always wanted a water bed


----------



## Jimin (May 6, 2008)

Next week's episodes looks great. I love exploring House's mind. S2's finale did the same thing.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 7, 2008)

Tousen said:


> I think house needs some type of chick in his life right now



he needs to get cuddy, she is always around him like a baby sitter.


----------



## Jimin (May 8, 2008)

House and Cuddy will happen. I dislike how they just killed off House and Cameron though.


----------



## crazymtf (May 12, 2008)

Great episode. I loved every minute of it and next week looks just as good.


----------



## Jimin (May 12, 2008)

Holy crap. That was some episode. A great mystery. Exploring House's mind. Mystery woman turns out to be Amber. And Cuddy stripping!!!!


----------



## Ema Skye (May 12, 2008)

That was a great episode, can't wait till the season finale.


----------



## Snow (May 13, 2008)

Great episode or GREATEST?!

It's definitely my number 1 at the moment, because that was just plain amazing.


----------



## Hellion (May 13, 2008)

Cuddy stripping automatically put this episode in my top 5.  The mystery aspect made it go up to number 1


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 13, 2008)

Stripping Cuddy was lol.

I'd figured out the chick to be Amber as soon as they brought up her necklace. But holy crap @ what happened in it. Amazing turn of events, can't for next weeks.


----------



## Killa Cam (May 13, 2008)

After that episode I had to post here. What a great episode. Kept me into it for the whole 42 min. I actually felt sad for Amber. Can't wait for the next week. I never look at previews so I don't know what to expect.


----------



## MuNaZ (May 13, 2008)

shit this episode was so awesome....  can't wait for the season finale


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 13, 2008)

Epic.........OMG.


----------



## Tousen (May 13, 2008)

I would be very angry if those two actually hooked up


----------



## batanga (May 13, 2008)

Great episode, or the greatest?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 13, 2008)

Easily up there. Hard to figure best overall, 

But by far the best all season.


----------



## Jimin (May 13, 2008)

Cuddy stripping!!!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WIIYFWVl_U[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Tousen (May 13, 2008)

She sure as hell has a nice body for someone her age. I think he belly button is peirced too but im not sure.  I was to amazed by her body to look for details


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 13, 2008)

Good episode, it's nice to have something a bit different. It gets a bit repetitious when you're able to go 'Nah, not the right solution yet it's only thirty minutes in'.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 14, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Cuddy stripping!!!
> *Part 10​*


House: Noooooo! 

Best ep of the season, next ep its season finale?


----------



## Hisagi (May 14, 2008)

Suigetsu said:


> House: Noooooo!
> 
> Best ep of the season, next ep its season finale?



yeah, it isi think but talk about hell of an ending, what with them realizing who the jane doe is then BAM *cya next week fuckers*  i hate cliffhangers


----------



## Tousen (May 14, 2008)

this is definetly a cliffhanger worth waiting for. I mean to think if house and amber actually did anything.


----------



## Starrk (May 14, 2008)

Tousen said:


> this is definetly a cliffhanger worth waiting for. I mean to think if house and amber actually did anything.





Great episode though, I didn't really like Amber though, leaned more towards 13 (can't remember name, House keeps saying 13). House could die, how about that? Of course he's not going to.

-Zarakira.


----------



## batanga (May 14, 2008)

I still think the series were better with Chase and Cameron in the team.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 14, 2008)

The season Finale will be epic !


----------



## Suigetsu (May 15, 2008)

so after this season ends, when will season 5 begin?


----------



## Snow (May 15, 2008)

Yes, it was cut noticably short by the writer's strike. 

They did amazing to get THIS many episodes out.


----------



## YamiHikari (May 15, 2008)

I always love when they mix things up!  That episode was so refreshing.  My only problem was showing Amber in House's head waaaaaaaaay to early.  While it's nice to figure out a puzzle 30 minutes before Dr. House, I still would have liked the bomb shell effect better... 

What we got:

Woman: "Who am I?"
House: "I don't know."
(Us: It's Amber.)
Woman: "What's my necklace made of?"
House: "Resin."
(Us: It's Amber.)
Woman: "What's my necklace made of?"
House: "Fossils."
(Us: It's Amber.)
Woman: "Who am I?"
House: "I don't f-ing know!?"
(Us: It's Amber!  HOUSE, IT"S F-ING AMBER!)
ect.
ect.

What it should have been:

Woman: What's my necklace made of?
House: Amber.
*Crash!*
Us: ZOMG!  It was Amber!


However, Cuddy stripping more than makes up for that.

(Lisa Edelstein is in her 40's!  Props to her.  Major props to her.)


----------



## Adonis (May 15, 2008)

^
Agreed. The first thing that came to my mind was, "It's fucking Amber, House."

It was like pulling teeth.

Also, am I the only one pissed about the "Losing one of their own" hype in the preview to the next episode? Really, who the fuck cared about Amber before now?


----------



## Tousen (May 15, 2008)

I honestly had no clue it was amber till the very end


----------



## Prowler (May 15, 2008)

*Yes House is awesome. *


----------



## batanga (May 15, 2008)

Adonis said:


> ^Agreed. The first thing that came to my mind was, "It's fucking Amber, House."


Yea, House was disappointing there.


----------



## Tousen (May 15, 2008)

So does anything think that House and Amber really hooked up?


----------



## Snow (May 15, 2008)

Well I think their conversation in the bar was a reenactment of what actually happened, and the affection the dark haired girl's (who stood for Amber) affection for House seems to imply that Amber definitely has feelings for him.

I doubt they actually did anything, though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2008)

To his defense, he did have a head injury. Although I was thinking the same thing... Where's your Sherlock Holmes now?

Four episodes and then a season finale... I'm not sure if I should be pissed or happy that I got the 4. I'm leaning towards pissed.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 15, 2008)

I think the meeting at the bar was more random than an actual affair.


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 15, 2008)

Lisa Edelstein has an incredible body, and her age only makes her figure that much more impressive. In regard to the episode, I'm with Shroomsday here--it was a refreshing change of pace.

I'm surprised at the reaction to House's inability to grasp the answer right away. I gave him a pass. For the love of God, the man had a skull fracture that extended all the way down to his ear canal. He was in denial. He took way too much Vicodin even for him. He was popping Alzheimers pills. It was amazing that he could even think at all.


Tousen said:


> So does anything think that House and Amber really hooked up?


Not a chance.


----------



## fghj (May 16, 2008)

Oh wow, I love the freaky dream/hallucination episodes. They always dress down someone.



BOOM!


----------



## Tousen (May 16, 2008)

Damn man only three more days till teh finale. I  really wanna know why she was on the same bus as him


----------



## Snow (May 17, 2008)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> Lisa Edelstein has an incredible body, and her age only makes her figure that much more impressive.



Despite the manly bone structure of her face (which the writers like to channel through house to make fun of quite often) I would wreck that shit.



fghj said:


> Oh wow, I love the freaky dream/hallucination episodes. They always dress down someone.
> 
> 
> 
> BOOM!



Best scene ever.

This episode was honestly the first time I felt like I was watching a drama when I was watching House, and I liked it. Which is surprising because I hate dramas.


----------



## Kai (May 17, 2008)

Lisa Edelstein is probably one of the more attractive middle aged women I've seen. In all the seasons seeing her in business coats, that _one_ fantasy hallucination made my eyes widen. And pretty good at that too.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 17, 2008)

yeah screw amber ,she can go right to hell. I want Lisa!

new team seems like fun but not to have it permanently, just temporarly.


The season finale better be good, and srsly that **** has pissed me off since the begining , hope they kick her out of the show by next episode.

13 seemed more fun and more acceptable tought.Well I guess final season its going to be pure character development, and I am expecting to see some house/cuddy again cause I wanna see more stripping


----------



## Snow (May 17, 2008)

New team is amazing, I don't know what you guys are talking about.

They're certainly not worse than Cameron, Chase, and Foreman in any way. They're much moar lulz than those three 'serious business'-ers were.

I could do with more Chase, though.
Like the episode where he was taunting Foreman about being like House. We need more scenes like that- but over all the new team is perfect.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 17, 2008)

Tousen said:


> So does anything think that House and Amber really hooked up?



Yup, I think they did.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 18, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> Yup, I think they did.



no, they didnt.

house should stop waisting hes time on bitches and get on with the real deal, Cuddy! ftw!


----------



## Snow (May 18, 2008)

I find it funny that House has all these women chase after him and he sleeps with prostitutes instead.

What a genuine hardass.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 18, 2008)

He should of tapped Cameron ages ago. Hopefully they'd make a sex scene that I'd fap to.


----------



## Snow (May 18, 2008)

So basically: Prostitutes > Cameron.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2008)

Were I House, I would've never let that one 17 year old girl get away. I'd wait the X amount of months, let her suffer with her delusions of love, and run her ragged.


----------



## maximilyan (May 18, 2008)

I agree, i love house's personality. and i like the type of humor that they use. i try to watch it as often as possible.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 19, 2008)

Poor Wilson and 13


----------



## Suigetsu (May 19, 2008)

the bitch should totally dai

I want house x cuddy so we can see more cuddy stripping and hopefully a smex sceen.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 19, 2008)

HORRIBLE DRAMA IS UWAH! 

Such a sad way to end the season T________________________T


----------



## crazymtf (May 19, 2008)

Yeah this was a sad ending


----------



## Jimin (May 19, 2008)

Its really too bad Amber had to die. While I never liked her character, I don't like the fact they killed her. This will definitely have an impact on next season.


----------



## wolfman_120 (May 19, 2008)

BWAHAHAAHAHAHA, I AM WATCHING HOUSE RIGHT NOW!!!!111!1!!!1!ONE\

Sorry, I saw this Thread while looking at the Main Page and just felt compelled to say something


----------



## wolfman_120 (May 19, 2008)

Amber dies?

....

I am watching that Episode right now...

*Twitch*


----------



## SENTINEL (May 19, 2008)

WATCHING IT ATM! I LOVE TIVO!


----------



## wolfman_120 (May 19, 2008)

Wow... That was an extremely sad episode... I wonder how Wilson is going to be next season now. And 113 having Huntington's is going to play spme kind of affect on the show. I guess we just have to wait and see


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 19, 2008)

House didn't fuck Amber. I believe I had that one right. Anyway, it was an awesome episode. I really liked the montage, with: 13 (Dr. Hadley) being positive for Huntington's. It will definitely come out in the next season, it sets up drama, and possibly a way for her to be written off the show. Kuttner (sp?) eating cereal and watching TV was amusing. Even though Amber dying affected, he acted like he was used to it, dealt with this before (parents being murdered at young age). I liked the old teammates Cameron and Chase keeping Foreman company; reminiscent of old times, except they all actually like each other now. I liked Taub jumping on his sleeping wife and clinging to her, despite their fucked up marriage that is doomed to fail.

Three more things I liked. I really liked House's dream-like state when he was with Amber on the bus. He's gave us a rare glimpse of his soul *voluntarily*, vocally, with no prompting from anyone. He bemoaned that he, a misanthropic, self-loathing, self-destructive drug addict, should not have survived, while the young do-gooder with love in her life like Amber should have. He wanted to stay in that sort of purgatory, because it didn't hurt. He wasn't miserable. And there Wilson wouldn't hate him, like he would in real life. 

"Get off the bus." Great scene.

Two other things. When House came to, Cuddy was the only one by his side, surprisingly. Not surprised Cuddy was by his side, but that she was the only one. Despite their mostly tumultuous relationship, House and Cuddy have a great affection for one another, and here it showed. She slept by his side and held his hand, and he didn't pull away.

I'm thinking something develops here. Without Wilson, House is truly lonely and miserable. Who else to turn to then Cuddy? Romance for next season, I'm calling it. It'll fail eventually, but whatever. A baby will be conceived.

Last thing is the look of great sadness when House saw Wilson. And also hints of resentment, blame, and judgment. It'll be very interesting next season.


----------



## Nakor (May 19, 2008)

The only way that episode could have been more sad would be if house died. This sucks so bad, I like 13 and now she has to die. I never liked amber until last episode and now she is dead. How depressing.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 19, 2008)

That episode made me feel emotion. SORCERY!


----------



## wolfman_120 (May 19, 2008)

No one says 13 has to die. Even though Huntington's is incurable, she'll still be in the show exhibiting her struggle with coping with Huntington's, and as well as her attempt to manage it through treatments, etc. 



9Tail-Hokage said:


> Three more things I liked. I really liked House's dream-like state when he was with Amber on the bus. He's gave us a rare glimpse of his soul *voluntarily*, vocally, with no prompting from anyone. He bemoaned that he, a misanthropic, self-loathing, self-destructive drug addict, should not have survived, while the young do-gooder with love in her life like Amber should have. He wanted to stay in that sort of purgatory, because it didn't hurt. He wasn't miserable. And there Wilson wouldn't hate him, like he would in real life.
> 
> "Get off the bus." Great scene.



I agree. This had to be one of the greatest scenes ever. Although we have good inklings on how House feels inside, this is the one of the only times we have heard how he feels come from his own mouth, in a non-sarcastic and cynical way. He is straight-forward, not denying how he feels and what he is. And we can see how he does desire to be released from his current state. House is stuck in a position, and it's a position which he wishes to be free of, and this was an excellent scene because we were able to have a free look into a clear picture of his soul and emotional sate


----------



## Jimin (May 19, 2008)

^That is why they should make character development the main goal in the next season. The medicine should be second. The medicine is good, but they've been there and done that. The character development should be more explored upon.


----------



## wolfman_120 (May 19, 2008)

Although focusing on Character Development is a good idea and something which should be focused on, it's a possible way in which people may also lose interest in the show, so it's like a double-edged sword. They need to find a good way to balance the medical, sarcastic House stuff with the Character Development that the show requires


----------



## MuNaZ (May 20, 2008)

great finale...
 Wilson and house interaction next season is going to be screwed 
nice the twist on 13 life....


----------



## Tousen (May 20, 2008)

I loved every minute of it. I think that was like the first time someone actually died on house


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 20, 2008)

Tousen said:


> I loved every minute of it. I think that was like the first time someone actually died on house


Not the first patient to die. First one that was a regular cast member though.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 20, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> HORRIBLE DRAMA IS UWAH!
> 
> Such a sad way to end the season T________________________T



how was season finale?
was it good?, ok? or baaaaaaaaad?


----------



## Tousen (May 20, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Not the first patient to die. First one that was a regular cast member though.



Man I really need to rewatch season 2 and watch season 3.

but truth be told about the ep. When amber realized she was pretty much dead. It put a tear to my ear. That must be the worse news ever.


----------



## fghj (May 20, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^That is why they should make character development the main goal in the next season. The medicine should be second. The medicine is good, but they've been there and done that. The character development should be more explored upon.


Nooo, I like House the show for being House, not some stupid soap opera like Gray's Anatomy or ER or whatever. It's okay if we meet new patients each episode, learn their stories and they're gone by the end of the ep but if I'll have to watch TEH DRAMA between cast all the time then I'll say goodbye to House.


----------



## Niabingi (May 20, 2008)

This episode was great, it showed that House really does care! The way that he went out of his way to try to cater for Wilson and his feelings as opposed to simply treating the patient. I think the way he handled the case and him going so far shows how much he cares for Wilson, alas, I doubt it'll be enough and their friendship will probably be forever strained.

I knew that Cuddy would be the one by Houses' side she always is, it was also seeming that the writers were trying to show her belief in House and how much she cares for him more in these past 4 or so eps.

I'm not so sure how I feel about 13 just yet, I'm hoping that she won't get to emo about it I want to see how well it's going to play out. I am sure all the character interactions and dynamics will be different next season but I'll be more than a little upset if House isn't his usual cutting self, I don't want it to have affected his personality too much.


----------



## YamiHikari (May 20, 2008)

fghj said:


> Nooo, I like House the show for being House, not some stupid soap opera like Gray's Anatomy or ER or whatever. It's okay if we meet new patients each episode, learn their stories and they're gone by the end of the ep but if I'll have to watch TEH DRAMA between cast all the time then I'll say goodbye to House.



I think the added drama was just cause it's a season finale.  I do love House because it's a new victim every episode and the personal lives underscore the patient (Unlike Greys where it's the patient underscoring their personal lives.)

But I do like the change every season finale where the drama and the case crash head on.

Great finale!  And great ending!


----------



## Snow (May 20, 2008)

Tousen said:


> I loved every minute of it. I think that was like the first time someone actually died on house



Nope, there were a few deaths on House's watch. Most of which (if not all) were due to his team's mistakes and not his.

Epic season finale was epic.

I really like the drama in the last too episodes, last week's being as dramatic of an episode as House has gotten.

And did someone in this thread SERIOUSLY compare House, one of the best television shows in the history of moving pictures, to Grey's Anatomy?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2008)

I just now watched it. I didn't cry or become overwhelmed with emotion because I'm too manly. 

Ok, I lied, I got overwhelmed with emotion.


----------



## Tousen (May 20, 2008)

I thought it was good when the breast surgeon dude went home and hugged his wife.


----------



## batanga (May 20, 2008)

Good ep, good ep.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 20, 2008)

that was a great episode of house, i havent watched the show for like a season, so it was werid seeing kumar as part of the cast, but all you really need is house acting like a jerk and the show is great


----------



## Tousen (May 20, 2008)

Am i the only person that thinks Cameron looks hot as a blonde?


----------



## YamiHikari (May 20, 2008)

Tousen said:


> Am i the only person that thinks Cameron looks hot as a blonde?



Yes.  

She's got nothing on 13 now.  Or even Cuddy.

But yeah the last 5 minutes got me.
That note...


----------



## batanga (May 20, 2008)

13 > Cameron


----------



## fghj (May 20, 2008)

Snow said:


> Nope, there were a few deaths on House's watch. Most of which (if not all) were due to his team's mistakes and not his.
> 
> Epic season finale was epic.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry. As punishment I'd like to be spanked by dr Cuddy


----------



## Big Boss (May 20, 2008)

Great Ep. I don't care much for Amber I'm just looking at how House and Wilson will be affected by this come season 5.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 20, 2008)

13>>>>>>>>Cameron


----------



## Nakor (May 20, 2008)

wolfman_120 said:


> No one says 13 has to die. Even though Huntington's is incurable, she'll still be in the show exhibiting her struggle with coping with Huntington's, and as well as her attempt to manage it through treatments, etc.



It's just knowing that 13 will die from Huntington's, that is sad.


----------



## kimidoll (May 20, 2008)

"I think it's time to sleep."

I cried so much.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 21, 2008)

Cameron likes broken people, she'll become a lesbian for 13.


----------



## Jimin (May 21, 2008)

13 won't die anytime soon though. I mean House is all about saving lives. However, there are lives that cannot be saved and Amber and 13 will fall in that category.


----------



## LiveFire (May 21, 2008)

I thought the season finale was great X3


----------



## MuNaZ (May 21, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Cameron likes broken people, she'll become a lesbian for 13.



i like it


----------



## Big Boss (May 21, 2008)

They'll probably reveal 13's real name when their about to kill her off.


----------



## Tousen (May 21, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> 13 won't die anytime soon though. I mean House is all about saving lives. However, there are lives that cannot be saved and Amber and 13 will fall in that category.



I dont think they can mimic that ep again


----------



## YamiHikari (May 21, 2008)

kitsch said:


> "I think it's time to sleep."
> 
> I cried so much.



And then Wilson turned off the machines...


----------



## fghj (May 21, 2008)

And what's with that in your face Obama sticker?


----------



## Nakor (May 21, 2008)

fghj said:


> And what's with that in your face Obama sticker?



haha. I noticed that too!

maybe the shows creators are fans of obama?


----------



## Big Baller Brand (May 21, 2008)

You know what I find funny...

I learned more about medicine and anatomy from this show than in High School!


----------



## Niabingi (May 21, 2008)

It was such obvious Obama campaigning, clearly the people involved in the show are supporters of Obama and they are getting that point across.


----------



## kimidoll (May 21, 2008)

fireball said:


> haha. I noticed that too!
> 
> maybe the shows creators are fans of obama?



I looked it up -- Apparently Olivia Wilde [Thirteen] supports Obama.


----------



## Nakor (May 21, 2008)

kitsch said:


> I looked it up -- Apparently Olivia Wilde [Thirteen] supports Obama.



makes me like her even more. which makes me even more sad that she has huntingtons.

that is weird though that they have that there just because she likes obama. there must be others that support him for them to put one of his stickers on the wall where it is plainly obvious.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 21, 2008)

Very sad Season Finale.


----------



## Auron (May 26, 2008)

Damn I know I'm late but I just watched the season finale...easily one of the saddest episodes of a TV show I've ever watched.  I actually got teary eyed .  Think I'm gonna be depressed all day after watching that


----------



## batanga (May 26, 2008)

I feel like a heartless bastard for not crying or getting sad while watching the finale...


----------



## MuNaZ (May 26, 2008)

batanga said:


> I feel like a heartless bastard for not crying or getting sad while watching the finale...



why?
Be a Man not a wussy !


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 26, 2008)

batanga said:


> I feel like a heartless bastard for not crying or getting sad while watching the finale...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Cutthroat Bitch would not have shed a tear for you.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 29, 2008)

Does anyone know a good site that hosts House eps? I've only gotten up to episode 13, but I'm getting annoyed at all the mandarin and Japanese scrolling across the screen and getting in the way. It's hard to appreciate the face of Hugh Laurie when he's got about 3 lines of text plastered over his head.


----------



## sel (May 29, 2008)

This site's decent. Check the little sidebar on the right and scroll down until it starts listing House Eps.





> It was such obvious Obama campaigning, clearly the people involved in the show are supporters of Obama and they are getting that point across.



I laughed like hell when I saw the episode a few days ago when they were treating a black political called _Wright_ xD. The fact that the ep was made ages ago in season 1 made it all the more ironic.


----------



## *~*Nami*~* (Jun 8, 2008)

HOUSE IS THE BEST!!!! (srry just found this thread  )

but yeah, the fin was sad,


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 28, 2008)

House is the best show on T.V. right now.


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 27, 2008)

A new advertising for House Season 5

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw0IcM2vA5I[/YOUTUBE]

Cant wait to see House and Wilson therapy discussion 

Dont resign Wilson ;_;


----------



## Jimin (Aug 27, 2008)

^Awesome.Lets hope House/Wilson stay intact.


----------



## FlameHazel (Sep 8, 2008)

This series has a tendency of making huge plot twists...I don't know what to expect anymore o.o


But I'm petty sure that S05 is gonna be great ~~


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 8, 2008)

8 MORE DAYS


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2008)

Eight more days? 

Why was I not informed?


----------



## MuNaZ (Sep 8, 2008)

too busy counting the days for heroes?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2008)

Maybe.

House > Heroes though.


----------



## MuNaZ (Sep 9, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe.
> 
> House > Heroes though.



true but Heroes thread > House Thread


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2008)

True. I assume it's because most people on NF aren't intelligent enough to understand House; those who are aren't active enough to post.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> True. I assume it's because most people on NF aren't intelligent enough to understand House; those who are aren't active enough to post.



This is the truth. 

Heroes = One good season

House = All good


----------



## FlameHazel (Sep 9, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> This is the truth.
> 
> Heroes = One good season
> 
> House = All good



Quite right 

Wee all know that House beats every other TV show in the same category ...and some others too


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2008)

House beats every other TV show.

That's the end of that story.


----------



## MajorThor (Sep 9, 2008)

House is fucking good shit.

I want him and Wilson to kiss and make up. Soon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh, it'll happen pretty easily, I'd say. They can't live without eachother, really.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2008)

Wouldn't say it's the best, but i do indeed love house.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2008)

What would you say is the best then?


----------



## ssj2yugi (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm still waiting for House to stick it in Cuddy :\


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2008)

We know that must happen eventually. And, when it does, I expect massive hilarity in the form of dreams of House Jr.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What would you say is the best then?



ATM i like entourage and shield more. But not to say house isn't one of the best, it is. I just like shield for action, entourage for the dialog. House comes close with it's comedy. But house is by far my fav main character ever.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 9, 2008)

OMYGOSH I TOTALLY CAN'T WAIT. <3~


----------



## sel (Sep 9, 2008)

Likewise.

Gotta love 13 <3


----------



## Garfield (Sep 9, 2008)

Need to catch up with season 3 by next week


----------



## MajorThor (Sep 9, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh, it'll happen pretty easily, I'd say. They can't live without eachother, really.



You sure? Wilson looks like the kinda guy who can hold a serious grudge.

On the side not: Wilson is a smart guy. He should see beyond the fact that the ONLY reason why his woman was there in the first place was to help House out...being drunk and all..

...and take notice to the fact that THE WHOLE ACCIDENT was made in 2 parts. the Bus driver for being a bit of an idiot, and the guy who hit the bus. That's it, if those 2 weren't morons. None of this shit woulda gone down.

Rule 34 note: Let's see some CameronX13 action.


----------



## Munak (Sep 10, 2008)

A little segway guys...

Is it time to put Team 2's name on the opening credits? (Kal Penn and... err... forgot the others?)


----------



## *~*Nami*~* (Sep 10, 2008)

I CANT WAIT FOR NEXT WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yeah. new team needs to be added.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 10, 2008)

Their names aren't on the opening credits?  I never noticed.

But, c'mon, it's House and Wilson. They're gonna make up faster than Paris Hilton gets laid on Friday nights.


----------



## Munak (Sep 12, 2008)

I hope they don't yet, actually. Not in five episodes or less, with screaming fights of 'I hate you, House' and more Vicodin-induced loneliness. 

It'd be good, either way.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2008)

New season out tommorrow right?  What time?

In b4 fanfiction.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2008)

Mider T said:


> New season out tommorrow right?  What time?
> 
> In b4 fanfiction.



Tomorrow? I thought it was Tuesday at 8.


----------



## Munak (Sep 13, 2008)

It'll be half a year before it gets here. Anyone kind enough to give me a site to watch the new season?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2008)

When does it come back on?


----------



## MuNaZ (Sep 15, 2008)

tomorrow


----------



## Xion (Sep 15, 2008)

House used to be awesome for me. Now it is just repetitive and monotonous and monotonous and monotonous.

He needs to change locales.

House in the Jungle.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2008)

Tomorrow, eh? I better set my mother-fucking shitty-ass damn-well DVR.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 15, 2008)

House is largely formulaic now.

1) Person faints or whatever the zOMG initial symptom is for the patient
2) Wacky House introduction for the episode
3) Team works on patient
4) House calls them idiots while they do the tests
5) Bit of season wide overarching multiple episode plot element makes a display
6) Cutty's breasts
7) Wrong diagnosis, patient about to crash
8) Continued drama
9) House makes epiphany resulting from drama, usually after talking with Wilson
10) Patient saved, yay!, drama for episode reaches conclusion.

Virtually every episode is like this. But its because Laurie is such a damn good actor and you enjoy his antics that it makes it fun to watch despite the repetitiveness.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2008)

You forgot Lupus.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 15, 2008)

Its never lupus.


----------



## MuNaZ (Sep 15, 2008)

i was pretty sure it was once...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 15, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> i was pretty sure it was once...


ITS. NEVER. LUPUS.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2008)

I haven't seen every single episode or anything. Are you sure it has never, not once, not ever been Lupus?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> House is largely formulaic now.
> 
> 1) Person faints or whatever the zOMG initial symptom is for the patient
> 2) Wacky House introduction for the episode
> ...



This is true though every show is like this.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 15, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I haven't seen every single episode or anything. Are you sure it has never, not once, not ever been Lupus?


It has but if you mention that fact the world will implode 
*
ITS.

NEVER.

LUPUS.*


----------



## Adonis (Sep 15, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> House is largely formulaic now.
> 
> 1) Person faints or whatever the zOMG initial symptom is for the patient
> 2) Wacky House introduction for the episode
> ...



Now? It's been like this since episode 1...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2008)

I think they focused more on Cuddy's ass than her breasts for a stint though.


----------



## Adonis (Sep 15, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think they focused more on Cuddy's ass than her breasts for a stint though.



From the preview I saw, Cuddy's ass is becoming relevant again and it was ni~ice!


----------



## Jimin (Sep 15, 2008)

We need to explore House's past more. How did he and Wilson become friends? Why is he the way he is? A lotta interesting questions can still be answered right now. I think this is a 6 season show. I can't really see this going for a really long time.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> We need to explore House's past more. How did he and Wilson become friends? Why is he the way he is? A lotta interesting questions can still be answered right now. I think this is a 6 season show. I can't really see this going for a really long time.



I can see 8 season easily. Plus the amount of viewers it gets i wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2008)

I want it to be a 100 season show.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

In awesome entertainment, there was only Sherlock Holmes before House. 

I still need to watch season 3 onwards


----------



## Munak (Sep 15, 2008)

I need to see Season 1 and 2. 

Just saw Wilson's Heart yesterday. I had a tear on my eye.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 16, 2008)

I think that season 5 will be the final, btw is it out yet?


----------



## YamiHikari (Sep 16, 2008)

Suigetsu said:


> I think that season 5 will be the final, btw is it out yet?



They just bumped Hugh Lauries pay up a lot (400,000 per episode) to extend his contract by a year.  This means he's contracted through 2011.

So major event pending, there should be at least 7 seasons.  

And Season 5 starts tomorrow!  Today actually!!!  (9/16.)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2008)

Damn, I wish I made that much money. 

Coming on tonight!


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 16, 2008)

YamiHikari said:


> They just bumped Hugh Lauries pay up a lot (400,000 per episode) to extend his contract by a year.  This means he's contracted through 2011.



WTF! 400,000 per episode? thats bloody insane, he could buy a ferrari with a few eps of making y know.

dammit I wanted to have him in a movie to play as Black tom cassidy , oh well I hope he doesnt charge me that much 

btw is he finnally going to get with cuddy? last season there where hints of it tough.


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 16, 2008)

It's going to be on tonight 

Made a countdown timer because I was bored


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2008)

This season a patient comes in with Lupus and they cannot figure out what's wrong with him.

Man, that'd be gold.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2008)

Win Win episode...as always.


----------



## Adonis (Sep 16, 2008)

Best quip of episode poorly paraphrased:

*House to Foreman*: "I used to date her [feminist]. By "date" I mean metaphorically raped her by having a penis...as did you."

That said, the whole "I'm resigning because I had the _startling_ epiphany that 'Omg, House is a jerk!'" schtick only to have said resignee stick around is getting tedious.

And without the Chase/Foreman dynamic, Epps has been reduced to a token.


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 16, 2008)

The season premier was today? I missed it.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 16, 2008)

that was kinda silly how wilson just now realized that house is a jerk. but it did surprise me when he said that is why he is leaving. wonder if he will be back...and when.

i'm yearning for more chase and cameron.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2008)

Fuck chase, i never liked him. Wilson has to come back now


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 16, 2008)

Kinda mediocre episode.

I liked last season's first episode better.


----------



## Adonis (Sep 16, 2008)

Too much 13.

Not enough...anyone else.

Didn't feel like a premiere...more like a 7th episode.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2008)

13 is hot though so I'm ok with it.


----------



## MajorThor (Sep 17, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want it to be a 100 season show.



hahaha. ok McCain.

kidding. I love House.

I can't believe Wilson resigned and cut off his friendship with House tho. 

13 needs to call me so i can comfort her in her time of need.


----------



## *~*Nami*~* (Sep 17, 2008)

tonights ep was good..... needed less 13..... the sick chick is stupid.....
wilson saying house may never have been his friend !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Munak (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, think of it this way, at least 13 is slowly going to die. 

Don't want to hear the name Hadley.


----------



## MuNaZ (Sep 17, 2008)

yeah too much 13 on the episode... that meant less House... come on...
and got to agree with House regarding Wilson "you're an Idiot"


good episode but no Premiere episode...


----------



## Mori` (Sep 17, 2008)

oh new season started?

let me get on the downlooaaddd


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2008)

I enjoyed it. Like the rest of you, however, I felt it wasn't that strong of a premiere. I'm not going to complain though. I GOT MY MUTHAFUCKIN HOUSE BACK!


----------



## batanga (Sep 17, 2008)

Yes, it was a great episode with a great ending.

But it wasn't on-par with some earlier premiers.


It's still House though, which is cool.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah, House is still badass.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 17, 2008)

Wilson will be back. House gets what he wants.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2008)

Probably. The preview for next week's episode looked pretty good. Hiring a PI to stalk Wilson?


----------



## Starrk (Sep 17, 2008)

That House is a funny man.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Sep 17, 2008)

1<< found that


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice link, I can finally see some more house


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2008)

I never thought house premier's were all that good. It's finale's however kickass.

Best one to me is when he got shot. I was like "What the fuck"


----------



## Starrk (Sep 17, 2008)

hulu.tv

It's great.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2008)

I didn't see the one where he got shot. :amazed

I saw the episode right after it though. Damn fucking bullshit. I need to watch that.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 17, 2008)

Try Hulu, CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2008)

What the hell's a Hulu?


----------



## Starrk (Sep 17, 2008)

A website, silly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2008)

I see... I'll have to look into it when I get home. 

Also, am I the only one noticing a disturbing trend in the recent House episodes?

I'm talking about rectal bleeding.


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 17, 2008)

I like the new episode, it wasn't as funny as other episodes, but still nice. I as pretty ashamed at Wilson in the end. I can't wait for the next ep with the PI.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 17, 2008)

was there any Cuddy x House there?


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 18, 2008)

^ More like House x Wilson.


----------



## Jiraiya's Girl (Sep 18, 2008)

I love watching House!!!  It's an awsome show!  I try to watch it as much as I can.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 18, 2008)

Alright, I got to the end of the new episode before my DVR cut it off. It stopped at where Wilson was saying something like "No, we're not-" and that's when it cut off. 

What did he say at the end? And was it about friendship/ending a friendship like I thought it was?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2008)

He said that he and House may never have been friends or something. Typcial Wilson with his giant eyebrows puppy-dog look. He also said some stuff about how House brings about a lot of negative feelings or whatever.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

Finally got House season 3 downloads down, gonna watch some this weekend if possible 

:>


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2008)

Season 3 is great but i like 2 and 4 the best so far.


----------



## sel (Sep 18, 2008)

Wasn't the greatest premiere but I'd imagine it'd get better. Wilson being whiny but you know when it comes to House he's got the spine of a jellyfish so no surprises what's going to happen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2008)

sel said:


> Wasn't the greatest premiere but I'd imagine it'd get better. Wilson being whiny but you know when it comes to House he's got the spine of a jellyfish so no surprises what's going to happen.


 Jellyfish don't have spines.


----------



## sel (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, that would make him spineless than wouldn't it. Incidentally the message that I was trying to portray.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2008)

I was just trying to be a cool, stereotypical Internet Male and one-up you.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 18, 2008)

It's ok CMX.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 18, 2008)

That was kinda a weak opener. But I think the next few episodes will be really fun. LOL at stalking Wilson.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 18, 2008)

currently watching the house episode where he is lecturing to a class, and his ex comes to ask him to help her husband. Its the one with carmen electra in it, haha. i love this episode. 

house stalking wilson will be hilarious.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 19, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He said that he and House may never have been friends or something. Typcial Wilson with his giant eyebrows puppy-dog look. He also said some stuff about how House brings about a lot of negative feelings or whatever.


Hrm. I have lost all faith in Wilson.

Anyone know how long the season is going to be? Like is going to be an episode every week until when is what I'm asking, cause Psych isn't back til January.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> Hrm. I have lost all faith in Wilson.
> 
> Anyone know how long the season is going to be? Like is going to be an episode every week until when is what I'm asking, cause Psych isn't back til January.



24 eps i thought is the norm. or 22 or 26. usually.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2008)

Usually being the word. Psych wasn't that many episodes. These days, a show can run for 3 weeks, have a finale, come back on 4 months later, and everyone thinks that's normal.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 19, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Usually being the word. Psych wasn't that many episodes. These days, a show can run for 3 weeks, have a finale, come back on 4 months later, and everyone thinks that's normal.


I know, it's quite annoying. We got like 6 episodes of Psych and they just go "We'll be back in January!" I hate that shit. But I love Psych, so I'm quite patient. If that makes any sense.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 19, 2008)

I miss House/Cameron interactions. We need more sexual tension.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> I know, it's quite annoying. We got like 6 episodes of Psych and they just go "We'll be back in January!" I hate that shit. But I love Psych, so I'm quite patient. If that makes any sense.


 Yeah, it's ridiculous. At least Psych is coming back before next summer I guess. Still, this break wasn't warranted.


----------



## Felix (Sep 22, 2008)

So, tell me.
Which days does House air?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2008)

Tuesdays. Wonderful, lovely Tuesdays.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 22, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I miss House/Cameron interactions. We need more sexual tension.



Isn't your sig enough?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2008)

House friend!!
Just watched first 2 episodes of season 3. Pretty cool!!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 22, 2008)

I love Tuesdays. House > Fringe > Shield. 

Beat that bitches


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 23, 2008)

it seems like there will be some house x cuddy in this season, took it from an interview that was in ma sunday newspaper.

also it premiers on novemeber in ma country.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I love Tuesdays. House > Fringe > Shield.
> 
> Beat that bitches


House > Supernatural > Heroes > Fringe > everything else on now.
Do I wins?



Suigetsu said:


> it seems like there will be some house x cuddy in this season, took it from an interview that was in ma sunday newspaper.
> 
> also it premiers on novemeber in ma country.


 What country would that be? 

Of course we're destined to see House and Cuddy get it on. I can't wait!


----------



## Naruko (Sep 23, 2008)

Anyone have a link for the premier other than Hulu ? I need a link/service for non-U.S. citizens 

I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeed ittttttttttttttt..............effing House fix stuff thingies


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2008)

I have all kinds of links at home. I'll see if I can find something for you if nobody else does before I get to it.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 23, 2008)

Yo Jeremy, you got links for ddLs of House season 3 episodes?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 23, 2008)

Naruko said:


> Anyone have a link for the premier other than Hulu ? I need a link/service for non-U.S. citizens
> 
> I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeed ittttttttttttttt..............effing House fix stuff thingies


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> House > Supernatural > Heroes > Fringe > everything else on now.
> Do I wins?
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't mean in order i like  I meant in order of when there on. House comes on then fringe then the shield. 

In terms of best shows on now for me it's Supernatural > Shield > House/Entourage as tied. Other shows are good/great but none touch these for me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2008)

CX said:


> Yo Jeremy, you got links for ddLs of House season 3 episodes?


 No, I have something else though. 


crazymtf said:


> I didn't mean in order i like  I meant in order of when there on. House comes on then fringe then the shield.
> 
> In terms of best shows on now for me it's Supernatural > Shield > House/Entourage as tied. Other shows are good/great but none touch these for me.


 Oh, I see. Well, I think House edges Supernatural out a bit. Not by a huge margin or anything though... Imagine if House included the devil!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2008)

Then house would be the best show to ever exist 

I like house alot myself, only reason i put supernatural above it is it had one of the best premier's ever, deals with supernatural things, and i actually buy the box sets for it. House on the other hand is the funniest shit to ever be on tv next to entourage. They make my week.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Then house would be the best show to ever exist
> 
> I like house alot myself, only reason i put supernatural above it is it had one of the best premier's ever, deals with supernatural things, and i actually buy the box sets for it. House on the other hand is the funniest shit to ever be on tv next to entourage. They make my week.


 True, House + Supernatural would some kind of orgasmic force. I don't know if it would even be legal!


----------



## Jimin (Sep 23, 2008)

Yep, Fringe is an awesome follow-up to House.


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 23, 2008)

I truly liked this episode, it was different. I'm glad that the PI will be back for another episode


----------



## Jimin (Sep 23, 2008)

This wasn't too great of an episode. Wilson's 360 was just lame.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah didn't love this episode either. I did like the PI guy though, glad he's sticking around.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 23, 2008)

I was doing my HW and was kinda half paying attention.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 23, 2008)

I too enjoyed the PI guy. 

I was alittle confused at the very beginning. I was wondering how house could treat all those patients but also stalk wilson properly. turns out they all died.

I expect the wilson/house thing to go on for most if not all of the season. 

I hope house tries making friends with some of the other doctors like he did in this episode. the conversation was pretty funny.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 24, 2008)

This episode entertained me, not as much as others, but it did entertain me. The PI must return multiple times, he's the reason I liked the episode. And Kumar(whatever his name is) is just becoming really creative, I like that.

Can anyone link me to the full promo for next weeks episode? My DVR cut off at the beginning of the promo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2008)

I thought it was pretty good. The PI is a pretty nice addition, but I don't see him sticking around for too long.


----------



## Nel (Sep 24, 2008)

Very disappointed in Wilson. I like seeing more character interaction instead of just medicine all the time, but I don't like the direction they're heading in. :|


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah, Wilson is a big baby. He needs to sober up and realize that you cannot fight House. House fights you.


----------



## Naruko (Sep 25, 2008)

Love the P.I. guy. Hate what Wilson's doing. Friend of mine is convinced Leonard is leaving the show. Meh.

Beyond that, some really snappy dialogue and interaction so far (and Cuddy's Couple's Counseling session in epi 1 was priceless).

PS - thanks to all that helped me with link thingies


----------



## batanga (Sep 25, 2008)

I enjoyed this episode a lot, I don't know if it's happened before but Hugh Laurie was the Exec. Producer on this episode.


Also, this scene was awesome:





And I've been watching the first season again, it's much better than any of the newer ones IMO.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 25, 2008)

Was he, now? Either way, the PI was the clincher as far as humor this episode. Without him in there to spice it up, it wouldn't have been so hot.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 25, 2008)

batanga said:


> I enjoyed this episode a lot, I don't know if it's happened before but Hugh Laurie was the Exec. Producer on this episode.
> 
> 
> Also, this scene was awesome:
> ...



Really? I believe season 2-3 were the best.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 25, 2008)

I think the last season, whichever that was, was pretty good. And the one before that. I think I missed one in between somewhere. I didn't start watching it until season 3 or so!


----------



## sel (Sep 25, 2008)

fireball said:


> I too enjoyed the PI guy.
> 
> I was alittle confused at the very beginning. I was wondering how house could treat all those patients but also stalk wilson properly. turns out they all died.
> 
> ...


It cracked me up when he tried to woo that other doctor in the cafeteria XD


----------



## Trunkten (Sep 25, 2008)

Damn, want this back on over here in the UK now...

Last season that we got over here (4), wasn't so great IMO, I don't think that anyone can replace Cameron/Chase/Foreman, but the last two episodes of the series were brilliant, two of the best since it began.


----------



## sel (Sep 25, 2008)

You aren't following it online? I live in the UK and that's how I do.

It's true that the new cast aren't as good but I still like them. 13's the replacement eye candy for Cameron, and Kutner's the replacement for Chase & Foreman in that he's funny and ethnic. The other one I'm not overly keen on but oh well.


----------



## Trunkten (Sep 25, 2008)

Nah, I prefer waiting and watching them on television, always have done, best quality and gives me something to look forward to. Kutner I like, but all I can see when I watch him is Kumar, 13's alright but she's no Cameron, and I can't even remember who the third guy is, was it the older guy?


----------



## sel (Sep 25, 2008)

Kumar was a medic in the movies actually now I think about it. Using a defibrillator in a high Oxygen chamber is something I can imagine him doing xD.

But yeah, the older guy -- Taub is it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 25, 2008)

Of course you anti-semites forget all about the Jewish guy. Shameful.


----------



## sel (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh come on. That's not the _only_ reason I don't like him as much as the others


----------



## Trunkten (Sep 25, 2008)

What's Jewish?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, he does seem rather annoying sometimes. Always preaching about something or other. But, it's a balance, he's a necessary evil.


----------



## Trunkten (Sep 25, 2008)

I suppose, is Foreman still in this season though? In fact, are any of the original three still in it? After the last series, it seemed like they probably weren't going to be around much longer, at least, not Chase or Cameron.

As long as Wilson's still in it, I'll keep watching.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 25, 2008)

Chase was in the last episode. I think maybe Cameron was, too, but I don't recall.


----------



## Vasp (Sep 25, 2008)

Trunkten said:
			
		

> I suppose, is Foreman still in this season though? In fact, are any of the original three still in it? After the last series, it seemed like they probably weren't going to be around much longer, at least, not Chase or Cameron.
> 
> As long as Wilson's still in it, I'll keep watching.



All three are still in the show. Foreman is still a pretty dominant character, but Chase and Cameron's roles have both kinda died down to showing up once every other episode or so.


----------



## Trunkten (Sep 25, 2008)

That's all right then, it's a shame they've become marginalised but at least they're still about. Doubt House will ever hit the heights of seasons 2-3 again though, that was some of the best television I've ever watched.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 25, 2008)

Yep all three still in it.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 25, 2008)

I gotta say recent episodes have been less interesting. Unfortunate, but true.


----------



## drache (Sep 25, 2008)

I have to wonder what deal Fox offered the actors that play those three because it's not like they're getting alot of screen time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 25, 2008)

Fifty bucks a day and access to the complimentary food onset.


----------



## drache (Sep 25, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> I'm sure they appreciate whatever they get because being a unemployed tv actor must be hard on their wallets.


 
Maybe, it also occurs to me that they could have signed more then a year contract with Fox, in which case they have no choice, it could also be that the writers actually have a plan to reintroduce them but honestly that is just speculation.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 25, 2008)

drache said:


> Maybe, it also occurs to me that they could have signed more then a year contract with Fox, in which case they have no choice, it could also be that the writers actually have a plan to reintroduce them but honestly that is just speculation.



I always figured that they would be brought back as main characters.


----------



## Altron (Sep 25, 2008)

i never really could enjoy House :/


----------



## drache (Sep 26, 2008)

fireball said:


> I always figured that they would be brought back as main characters.


 
I kinda of thought so too, but who knows


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2008)

I thought that new-hires would last a couple weeks then get ditched for the trio again, myself. It just seemed like something House would do. But, who knows.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 26, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Of course you anti-semites forget all about the Jewish guy. Shameful.



I remember him as Sam Whitwickey's teacher at the beginning of _Transformers_.



Vasp said:


> All three are still in the show. Foreman is still a pretty dominant character, but Chase and Cameron's roles have both kinda died down to showing up once every other episode or so.



Is House doing an impression of Ichigo in your sig?


----------



## Nakor (Sep 27, 2008)

house marathon on USA now. wooo!!!


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Oct 1, 2008)

House rules!!!


----------



## Jimin (Oct 1, 2008)

OK episode. But they're getting less interesting IMO. 2 weeks later episode's looks interesting though.


----------



## Bones-Owns (Oct 1, 2008)

This episode was good. I like the friendship that is growing between House and the PI. And House being a cheerleader in college is funny to bad Cuddy thought it was fake.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 1, 2008)

PI and House interaction will have to do for now. House and Cuddy interaction sucks now too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 1, 2008)

Cuddy is a desperate slut, alright. I wonder how much sex those two will have?


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 1, 2008)

I thought the episode was alright. I think the next one will be pretty intresting


*Spoiler*: _House Spoiler_ 





			
				Spoiler TV said:
			
		

> *Question: How about some non-Huddy House scoop for a change? -- Dani*
> Ausiello: Could I interest you in something on Thoreman? Never heard of that particular portmanteau? That's about to change, since executive producer Katie Jacobs tells me that a major, potentially romantic story line involving Foreman and Thirteen will kick off in November when Olivia Wilde's ailing alter ego agrees to participate in a clinical trial overseen by Omar Epps' Foreman. As a result, the pair "are going to be spending a serious amount of time together," reveals Jacobs. Thirteen's leap of faith will follow a tumultuous few episodes in which she has a random hook-up with an unidentified lovergirl (see last week's AA for more on that) and witnesses firsthand the horrors of Huntington's via a patient played by Lori Petty (A League of Their Own). "I don't want to see Thirteen come down with Huntington's," confesses Jacobs, "but I think it's important for the audience to see what she's up against in dealing with [the disease]."
> 
> Source


----------



## sel (Oct 1, 2008)

"_That, is why I wont let Cameron buy a cat_" xD

Loving the PI.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah PI is saving these eps. This ep was a bit boring TBH.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 1, 2008)

filler episode. but showed that house actually cares for cuddy.


----------



## MajorThor (Oct 4, 2008)

fireball said:


> filler episode. but showed that house actually cares for cuddy.





> filler episode.



lol..


----------



## Nakor (Oct 4, 2008)

MajorThor said:


> lol..



sorry i should have said, mostly filler. only the very end wasn't whenever we find out that house does care about cuddy.


----------



## Cair (Oct 6, 2008)

I watched this episode only once and I'm like, obsessed. I'm currently throwing a fit because I missed the newest episode. 


For an old guy, House is sexy. pek


----------



## Morwain (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm liking the PI guy and not really missing Wilson...i'm just not one for softies and Wilson overstayed his welcome in my book. Now he has a good replacement PI guy.


----------



## *~*Nami*~* (Oct 6, 2008)

no new house this week :'(


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 14, 2008)

New episode was damn good

Glad they finished the Wilson stuff.

But FUCK YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! @ next weeks. THIRTEEN LESBIAN SEX SCENES! GREAT EPISODE OR GREATEST?!


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 14, 2008)

I thought it was a nice episode, after four episodes Wilson is back I thought it was going to be a while but I'm glad he is back. The next episode with 13 looks intresting.


----------



## Naruko (Oct 14, 2008)

I hate not having a working TV - Fox on Demand takes a week before they stream "new" content there, it blows. 

Anyway....dismayed at people calling Cuddy a slut. She likes sex. I see nothing wrong with  a single woman getting herself hooked up for sex when she wants it - not like she sleeps around :S As for Lucas, I really think House hired him as a substitute "him" - I mean look at he guy. He looks likes, dresses similar, grooms like, even sometimes talks like House. Except instead of studying people through a miasma of physical illness, he studies and diagnoses their personal/emotional problems. However he is more upbeat than House. I've been wondering if House is talking to this guy to help figure out some of his own issues with pushing people away and ignoring personal boundaries. 

As for Wilson - as long as he and House can make up, I don't care if it's "predictable" or not - show has enough entertainment value for me in the interpersonal relationships. Now if I can just find a copy of it someplace to watch online 

PS @ Sunny - :rofl


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 14, 2008)

Crap, I missed the preview for the next episode. ;-;
OMG THIRTEEN X A GIRL MUST WATCH 
Although it seems that that episode is locked 'cause of my parents' retarded TV locks, so I'll just catch it online.  ;woop;

rofl, House met Wilson in jail.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 14, 2008)

what happened at the very very end, right when wilson says that cuddy didn't fill his position? i get the hint that he is coming back but was curious if there was any important dialogue. my dvr stopped at that exact moment


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 15, 2008)

fireball said:


> what happened at the very very end, right when wilson says that cuddy didn't fill his position? i get the hint that he is coming back but was curious if there was any important dialogue. my dvr stopped at that exact moment


*Tries to remember*


*Spoiler*: _Tagged for Naruko_ 



House to an extent said an apology but it was in his twisted House manner. Oh and the test was negative. And Wilson asked how it made him feel and that he was saying the odd bit is no different. Oh and somewhere in there Wilson said that their little adventure was the most fun he's had since Amber died. And then House says kinda solemnly 'My Dad died' as they leave. Indicating he does have a soul


----------



## *~*Nami*~* (Oct 15, 2008)

wheres the pi


----------



## Naruko (Oct 15, 2008)

@Sunny - yeah I can work 'em, but I've yet to see anyone put one up the night-of  a release, yet. On the upside I found this....weird...link thing that *so far* is working. It's just at the opening credits so I don't want to get too excited but


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Next episode spoiler_ 



Thirteen brings her one-night stand to the hospital after the woman has a seizure. However, the woman admits she slept with Thirteen just so she could get to House and have him diagnose her condition. Meanwhile, House continues to pay Lucas to spy on Wilson.


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 15, 2008)

great episode... glad they ended the wilson mad arc...


----------



## Jimin (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank god Wilson's rage is gone. It made the episodes very awkward.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nails in the head? WTF?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2008)

13's true name is bubbles.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 15, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> 13's true name is bubbles.



hahaha. i loved how she didn't fight it either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 16, 2008)

Was there an episode in between the one where that PI guy was hitting on Cuddy and this weeks? I missed it.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 16, 2008)

This season has poor continuity. The episodes don't tie together very well. I'm just saying the plot hasn't advanced much yet.


----------



## Surreal (Oct 18, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Que the lesbian jokes.  It seems like we may finally learn the name of 13.  It seems strange we haven't so far.



Err...

Yes we did.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dr. Hadley. Doctor Remy Hadley. In the first part of the last seasons finale Cuddy calls her doctor Hadley and on top of that:


----------



## sel (Oct 18, 2008)

Why has PI man disappeared off the face of the hospital? ><


----------



## Nakor (Oct 21, 2008)

great episode.

doing drugs and having sex with strangers..."sounds like fun to me" -13 

loved chase this episode.

OMG! houseXcuddy next week.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 21, 2008)

I loved Foreman in this episode, he is going to break from his boringness pek

I predict Huddy kiss


----------



## Nakor (Oct 21, 2008)

Ema Skye said:


> I predict *Huddy* kiss



Did you just combine house and cuddy into one word?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 21, 2008)

I  fapped.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 21, 2008)

This was one of the hottest episodes ever. I always knew Huddy was gonna happen.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 21, 2008)

Someone link me.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 21, 2008)

there probably isn't a link to dl yet as the episode just aired 3 hours ago.

fox also waits like 8 days before putting the episode up for streaming on their site.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 21, 2008)

That doesn't dilute the pain.


----------



## Naruko (Oct 21, 2008)

Well DLL's are ideal, sure, and I'll archive and upload it after I check it. I'll run a virus check on it as usual, but if you don't want to wait on me, remember it's BRAND new, so it's being used out the wazoo which means you should get a high seed rate right now (if you wanna try it). Otherwise I'll post the mirror-link when I get it.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 21, 2008)

^ Lol, the episode must be pretty popular.


Naruko; Well, in case it's not legit, I can't really risk anymore viruses on my comp then I already have. :|
Oh well. But thanks for the help. :>

Also -- First two minutes of the episode are on the  for anyone who wants to see the lez again and again.  
God. Thirteen makes me lesbian. >__>;


----------



## Nakor (Oct 22, 2008)

it was a great episode.

13's lesbian action probably increased the episodes popularity


----------



## *~*Nami*~* (Oct 22, 2008)

omg! huddy! lol

cant wait!
been waiting for this for too long!


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 22, 2008)

Huddy next week 

oh geez 13 doesn't learn... still awesome episode


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 22, 2008)

Naruko; Thank you so much.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 22, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAgUFm-hk3M[/YOUTUBE]

Epic              .


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 22, 2008)

'kay, finally finished watching.

Most of you guys have such a one-tracked mind, I can't believe almost none of you said anything about Cuddy getting a baby. 
I'm so happy for her.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 22, 2008)

kimidoll said:


> 'kay, finally finished watching.
> 
> Most of you guys have such a one-tracked mind, I can't believe almost none of you said anything about Cuddy getting a baby.
> I'm so happy for her.



Well if you saw the preview for the next episode, we shouldn't celebrate too early.


----------



## Naruko (Oct 22, 2008)

Awwwwwww looks like if there is a kiss, it'll just be a comfort kiss. Beyond that, I'm not writing off an adoption. Previews always set you up for one conclusion then switch it at the end. But it'll have a lot of House, Cuddy and Wilson so that's cool with me - thanks for linking it!


----------



## Nakor (Oct 22, 2008)

i think the baby isn't going to make it. i know the previews always try to fool us but i really think it won't happen. i think it would be better if she didn't adopt so as to let house show his true feelings to her more. the baby dying will help cuddyXhouse relationship to grow.

i think im reaching.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 22, 2008)

This reminds me of a past episode, 'Fetal Position' I think it was called.
Cuddy went way out of her way to try to save both the baby and the mother, even though House gave up on both of them. I kinda see it happening again in this episode, but only one will survive this time. ._.;


----------



## *~*Nami*~* (Oct 22, 2008)

i hope cuddy get the baby 
and that the kiss turns into more


----------



## Naruko (Oct 22, 2008)

I like which way you're reaching , tho 

I remember the episode you speak of, Fetal position - personally, I hope if the baby dies, House might think them having a baby is a good idea. Or  something. Sentimental and lame, I know, but I do like them together  I definitely hope the kiss isn't a one-timer :S

Bah need more House now


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 22, 2008)

Everytime I hear "Cuddy is getting a baby", I'm always hoping House is the father. >_____>;
But yeah, I have to say that Cuddy must be almost 40 or something around that age. I'm sure she knows the danger of having a baby of her own at an age where her eggs are old and increase the risk for some diseases such as trisomy 21/Down's Syndrome. If this doesn't work out, I hope she's gonna look to adopt again.

Still..  I think the kiss [at least I hope it's a kiss and no one interupts XDD] was more of a comfort kiss instead of one with actual meaning. :< /is sad


----------



## narutosaipen (Oct 23, 2008)

This show is one of my absolute favorites.


----------



## Naruko (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, with Cuddy and House back in the day, didn't she say something about knowing him as a student and admiring him when he was just establishing a name for himself? I'm thinking she was an intern or resident and they hooked up. But yeah, we never did hear for how long or to what length it went. So they have history, and House has ALWAYS been waaaaay too aware of her to not-care altogether. And of course, no regular hospital admin sleeps curled up in a chair, holding your hand, when you're in a coma <3

As for Cuddy having a baby on her own - thought she probably is 40+ in the show, it's doable, and I wouldn't be adverse to seeing her and House go for it au natural, but either way I hope she gets one at some point - it's getting heart-wrenching to see all the stuff this woman is going through to have a child and to keep failing 

And yes, no kiss-interruptions or I'm like...I'll be really pissed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 23, 2008)

Teaser is a tease. There will be no kiss. Mark my words.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 23, 2008)

i'm with you naruko. i hope house and cuddy try to have a baby together. 

i have a feeling foreman is going to go for 13, but i don't want him too. she is too sexy for him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2008)

Foreman has a white girlfriend already.  I guess he's a bit of a pimp though, I almost knew they were going to screw right there when they were talking.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't recall any of that. I just remember him going on a date with her once not too long ago.


----------



## Naruko (Oct 28, 2008)

He had a white girlfriend that worked at the hospital, then he gave her a pamphlet about a school where she could go and finish her training, and said he'd give her a recommendation to get her in. She realized this was his brush off and got pissed at him. They broke up and since they he's had an exceptionally boring life, as House attested in the last episode about his life just being "sad." 

Can't wait for tonight's episode to air , though


----------



## Hellion (Oct 28, 2008)

That's so fucked up what that bitch did tp Cuddy


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 28, 2008)

5 bucks hes going to get her pregnant before the end of the season


----------



## Starrk (Oct 28, 2008)

Kiss!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 28, 2008)

1st. I hate that teenage whore.

2nd. 
HOUSE X CUDDY


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 28, 2008)

Yay for the kiss pek

I knew that lady was bad to begin with


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 28, 2008)

My DVR stopped lol, did they just keep on kissing until the end? 

Cuddy is too old to get pregnant anymore, unfourtunately. :<
Also, I hate that pregnant girl.  I mean, the baby's lungs were underdeveloped 'cause of her drug use; Then she wanted to risk its life to save her own; This isn't fair, I wanted Cuddy to get the baby so badly. T_T;


----------



## Jimin (Oct 28, 2008)

I find it kinda sad that women try to have kids cause they're missing something in life. But, it was kinda wrong what that pregnant bitch did to Cuddy. But Cuddy didn't care about her either, just her baby. Wilson and Cuddy is just not a good idea. Huddy is OK though. I miss Cameron/House.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 28, 2008)

kimidoll said:


> My DVR stopped lol, did they just keep on kissing until the end?
> 
> Cuddy is too old to get pregnant anymore, unfourtunately. :<
> Also, I hate that pregnant girl.  I mean, the baby's lungs were underdeveloped 'cause of her drug use; Then she wanted to risk its life to save her own; This isn't fair, I wanted Cuddy to get the baby so badly. T_T;


My kept lagging too.

Also..


"I kinda hit that last night so now she's all over my jock"

hahaha


----------



## Hellion (Oct 28, 2008)

Huddy is cannon pek


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 28, 2008)

kimidoll said:


> My DVR stopped lol, did they just keep on kissing until the end?
> 
> Cuddy is too old to get pregnant anymore, unfourtunately. :<
> Also, I hate that pregnant girl.  I mean, the baby's lungs were underdeveloped 'cause of her drug use; Then she wanted to risk its life to save her own; This isn't fair, I wanted Cuddy to get the baby so badly. T_T;


She hasn't menopause'd. She just has proven not to be able to have em. Thus I think it'd be massive irony/awesome if it is House who has the magic sperm


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeahhh, but if a woman has a baby late in her life, there's a higher chance for some birth-related defect or something like that 'cause her eggs aren't as good as they were when she was in her 20's. I'm sure Cuddy would know something about that. :<


----------



## Nakor (Oct 28, 2008)

kimidoll said:


> Yeahhh, but if a woman has a baby late in her life, there's a higher chance for some birth-related defect or something like that 'cause her eggs aren't as good as they were when she was in her 20's. I'm sure Cuddy would know something about that. :<



That could be a whole episode next season. If she gets pregnant and has complications, house will have to save their baby. 


I totally called houseXcuddy if she didn't get the baby. knew it would bring them closer together. really glad the kiss happened and how the show ended.


----------



## *~*Nami*~* (Oct 29, 2008)

i cant believe that chick!
cuddy saves her and the baby and she has the nerve to do that!!! 

so happy house and cuddy finally kissed!
shes so having his kid by the end of the season!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 29, 2008)

House totally tapped that last night now Cuddy is on his jock.


----------



## Dan (Oct 29, 2008)

Would you guys benefit from a House Pimping Project?

I can set one up if you'd like.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 29, 2008)

The world can benefit from a House Pimping Project. This question need not even be asked.


----------



## Dan (Oct 29, 2008)

Cool, I'll set one up.


----------



## DominusDeus (Oct 29, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> 5 bucks hes going to get her pregnant before the end of the season



2 to 3 episodes, she'll get a positive pregnancy test, and it will be House's.

Can't fucking wait. Best plot development ever.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 29, 2008)

I'd lol if she gets pregnant but the baby is Wilsons.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 29, 2008)

I could see a storyline of "who's the baby's daddy?" with a surprise ending where the baby comes out black.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 29, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> Lol!  I don't know why you guys are so excited about that kiss.  It looked so awkward and clumsy.  The background music didn't even make it sound like a happy moment.  It just sounded tense.  This definitely showed that House and Cuddy is just not meant to be.



i didn't even think there was any music


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 30, 2008)

can someone tell me if there is a good place online to watch the first seasons of House in fairly good quality?

I watched one episode this season, got hooked, then watched the rest on Fox's HD streaming website thing. Now I must see the rest


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 30, 2008)

fireball said:


> i didn't even think there was any music


 There was just one long suspenseful note. I rewatched it. 


MechaTC said:


> can someone tell me if there is a good place online to watch the first seasons of House in fairly good quality?
> 
> I watched one episode this season, got hooked, then watched the rest on Fox's HD streaming website thing. Now I must see the rest


 This is why we need a pimping project. Make it happen.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 30, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> can someone tell me if there is a good place online to watch the first seasons of House in fairly good quality?
> 
> I watched one episode this season, got hooked, then watched the rest on Fox's HD streaming website thing. Now I must see the rest


----------



## *~*Nami*~* (Oct 30, 2008)

Venom said:


> Would you guys benefit from a House Pimping Project?
> 
> I can set one up if you'd like.



hell yeah!



DominusDeus said:


> 2 to 3 episodes, she'll get a positive pregnancy test, and it will be House's.
> 
> Can't fucking wait. Best plot development ever.





Kagutsuchi said:


> I'd lol if she gets pregnant but the baby is Wilsons.



i can see her getting preg by the end of the season and she wont kno by who 
then sum thing gonna happen where house is going to have to chose to save her life or the babys...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 30, 2008)

Save Cuddy. We need her cleavage and House's jabs at her ass.


----------



## *~*Nami*~* (Oct 30, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Save Cuddy. We need her cleavage and House's jabs at her ass.



lol
yeah!

tho it would be a great epi either way
i want house to be the father tho....


----------



## fghj (Oct 30, 2008)

Omg most exciting episode for a long time. Too bad House x Cuddy won't last for more that 5 episodes, knowing the writers.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 31, 2008)

So I finally watched this past weeks episode yesterday after class. So did anything happen after the makeout session, my DVR cut out in the middle of it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2008)

They made out. House said "goodnight" and walked out. I think Cuddy said it, too. That's it. Nothing big.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 31, 2008)

lawl. Was it all nonchalantly?


----------



## Dan (Oct 31, 2008)

*House Pimping Project*

House Pimping Project has gone live.

10 reasons why Tsunade should die.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> lawl. Was it all nonchalantly?


 You know it. They stopped kissing and House was like "Goodnight" while he walked away like nothing happened.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 31, 2008)

i was draw dropped after that kiss i did see that coming though i did see the girl changing here mind


----------



## Nevyn (Nov 1, 2008)

I am sad our lights were out due to a freak snow storm in october and i missed House this week >_< i really hope they replay it soon


----------



## batanga (Nov 1, 2008)

The 5th episode this season was better than this one. 6th ep had too little house/wilson weirdness in it.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 3, 2008)

It looks like Cameron is gonna have a big role this episode. I missed Cameron, she was my second favorite character.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2008)

Cameron?  I don't really care about her that much... As long as we get HOUSE.


----------



## batanga (Nov 4, 2008)

The new team is getting better, but I'm watching through the second season now and these eps are waaaay better. Old team rocks.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _100th episode celebration_ 














I want the cake


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 4, 2008)

^ Pictures aren't working. T_T;


OMG 100 EPISODES?! O:!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2008)

Pictures aren't working for sure. 

Cuddy's ass is huge and she likes to show her tits.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 4, 2008)

Really? they work perfectly fine on my computer, I'll try to convert them.


----------



## *~*Nami*~* (Nov 4, 2008)

Ema Skye said:


> *Spoiler*: _100th episode celebration_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg!
100 episodes???!!!!   !

dang that cake looks bomb!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 5, 2008)

DAMN. Check out Foreman's shifty hatred eyes on this picture: 

I thought he was just like that on the show. Jealous.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 5, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> DAMN. Check out Foreman's shifty hatred eyes on this picture:
> 
> I thought he was just like that on the show. Jealous.



i know noticed that too...
but didn't want to create drama...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 5, 2008)

He was busy getting a curry kebab and praising Vishnu.


----------



## Curry (Nov 6, 2008)

OH FUCKING YES I WILL POST IN THIS THREAD A LOT pek


----------



## Munak (Nov 6, 2008)

Filming the next Harry and Kumar, I see. 

He was like, my second favorite character now.


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 6, 2008)

LOL @ them using oversized surgery tools to cut the cake.  

Hugh + Lisa looks awesome. :'D


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh yay, new episode, haven't watched one myself in awhile. This is the second major agoraphobic person I've seen on tv fiction who lives writing tech manuals.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 11, 2008)

Think they're gonna slowly put the old team back?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 11, 2008)

Finally House x Cuddy.

It'll be funny how House will try to make it happen.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 11, 2008)

i really hope the old teams gets back together. i like them way better than the new team, excluding 13, only because she is gorgeous.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 12, 2008)

go old team.  I liked it because of Chase's fantastic hair


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 12, 2008)

yeah good Ol' team 
still i would like if they were to return Taub continued there... he's the only one really interesting... 13 is nice and all but it's more about to force being edgy than character quality... and i never cared for Kutner...


----------



## *~*Nami*~* (Nov 12, 2008)

maybe they dont wanna try because things went wrong the first time?


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 12, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> House is such a pussy that's why it won't work with Cuddy.
> 
> I bet Kal Penn gets killed off soon lol.  He has yet to be given a episode focused on him and he lacks any character development.



Neither has Taub, technically. 
Well, the writers seem more focused on Thirteen anyways.

Although I guess we kinda got more insight on him in the episode with the Chinese girl who had the pins in her brain.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 12, 2008)

For a moment I thought Wilson x Cuddy was gonna happen in that episde


----------



## Nakor (Nov 12, 2008)

the writers made kutner really easy to just eliminate from the show anytime they chose.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 13, 2008)

Is it just me or is Thirteen an ugly dyke? Her face's shape is just so...  I mean, if she had better facial features I wouldn't mind her gigantic jaw.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 13, 2008)

i think 13 is gorgeous


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 13, 2008)

13/Olivia Wilde has a square face; I don't think she's ugly at all. o:
Her face makes her more distinctive. =]


----------



## Kameil (Nov 13, 2008)

Lol Square face.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 13, 2008)

I thought she was alright at first. Then they started doing more focused and close-ups on her.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 13, 2008)

i never noticed she had a square face


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, a square face just means her jaw and forehead/brow line are the same width.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 13, 2008)

yeah i know what it means, i just never really paid attention to it


----------



## keiiya (Nov 14, 2008)

13 is definitely very pretty. >///<

I hope House and Cuddy at least last a few more episodes, just for the kicks at least.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2008)

She ain't all that.  

I've had better.


----------



## keiiya (Nov 14, 2008)

She isn't the prettiest girl I have ever seen but is one of the nicest looking in House. I think Cameron is much better looking than 13.


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 14, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> You guys are looking at the wrong picture.



HOLY SHIT she's skinny.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2008)

Cameron has a better face, that's for sure. Cuddy is the full package though.


----------



## keiiya (Nov 14, 2008)

I'd put Cuddy and 13 on the same level. I think they have similar features.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2008)

Her old age is a detreminental factor, I suppose, bringing her down to 13's level. 

But Foreman. Wow. I think we can all agree that african prince is a stud. I've got jungle fever just thinking about it!


----------



## keiiya (Nov 14, 2008)

Jungle fever. Haha. Nice.

I think I shall have to stick with House. He is the only one that floats my boat on that show. I really think if I ever met him, I'd be all hot and flustered.


----------



## batanga (Nov 15, 2008)

h "I kinda hit that last night, so now she's all on my jock"
12 "Wow, she looks pretty good for someone on roofies"

h "The Formster and the Camster, kickin' it old school"


Some great moments in this ep. I liked it a lot.


----------



## jdbzkh (Nov 15, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> DAMN. Check out Foreman's shifty hatred eyes on this picture:
> 
> I thought he was just like that on the show. Jealous.



lol I noticed that too & am I the only one thats hating 
House x Cuddy


----------



## Ƶero (Nov 15, 2008)

House is EFFING AWESOME 

Sherlock house ftw 

Though its sad that im now up to date and must wait for new episodes


----------



## Jimin (Nov 15, 2008)

^Well, House was inspired by Sherlock Holmes in many ways.


----------



## Naruko (Nov 18, 2008)

Let's see - breakdown of recent episodes (for me):

Exclaimed aloud when Wilson went to Cuddy's office and admitted to having feelings for her. Very much a "Nooooooooo!" moment (loved the end of that scene, though). Love Wilson, love Cuddy, even like them together...but I like House and Cuddy more (what sweeter bickering hath love than these two). Apologies to those that don't like those two together.

The kiss itself : One step above a "comfort" kiss, which I had dreaded...but not a big step above it. It reeked of an adolescent first ever kiss. Awkward, unplanned, unexpected, a bit fumbling and desperate. But for him that makes sense. He's so socially crippled in that area of his life. Upside - they didn't totally write it off as a fluke that will never happen again in the next episode. So yay!

13 - I'm so bored with her. She's probably a lovely person and if I force myself to be honest, she doesn't suck as a performer - she does her job. She just has a boring character. I don't find her tortured and mysterious. I just don't care what happens to her. If the rumored Foreteen happens, I might be more interested in her, but only because Foreman can be fun (when House is giving him crap). 

Cameron and Chase - she annoys me too - when House said "I wish I could give your old job back so that I could *fire* you" I said amen. Meddlesome meddlesome meddlesome. I did find Chase's patience inspiring though..and it was a sweet resolution, her cleaning a big drawer out for him. Here's hoping that SOMEDAY she stops whipping out the "dead husband" card every time she tries to form an emotional connection with a patient. 

Kutner - yeah, techincally they could write him out at any moment but that would suck. He's such fun. He's smart, unconventional and funny. I know he has no personal life right now but I'd like him to get one...I want more Kutner time - make 13 go home and watch TV every night, please.

Taub - pleasantly surprised and impressed with the development of his and his wife's story. It could've gone stereotypically "she kicked me out, now I'm single" but they didn't. They've made me care about their marriage and I'm cheering them on. The night Amber died and he went home and crawled into bed and held her, I teared up - then the night he was sleeping, again, on the couch and she came out to him and cuddled up to him, I teared up again. Nice bookend moments for them. I hope they make it. 

Now I'm just waiting for this weeks bloody episode to be viewable 

Gimme Houuuuuuuuuuse


----------



## Munak (Nov 18, 2008)

I like what you wrote about Kutner, good sir.


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 18, 2008)

Tonight's episode was sad. ;_;

That's all I'll say for now until most of you watch it on your DVR's or online or something, so I don't spoil it. xD;


----------



## Nakor (Nov 18, 2008)

tonights episode was pretty good.

i'm really excited about next episode though. the preview for it was awesome.


----------



## Naruko (Nov 19, 2008)

@Mega - I'm not a sir 

@kimi - it was 

@fireball - the things I (and I think kimi too) view don't show next weeks preview thingies - I'll have to wait til it's uploaded to Youtube or megavideo - did you catch a title for it?


----------



## Jimin (Nov 19, 2008)

Thought episode was average.  I knew House had to talk to her before the truth came out. Overall, not bad. I believe this was an OK episode overall.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah the episde wasn't as good as the others but the preview for next weeks episode looks epic.



Gummyvites said:


> You guys are looking at the wrong picture.



I love her eyes.

She might be better looking than Cuddy.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 19, 2008)

^Her face is beautiful. Her body isn't bad.


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 19, 2008)

Naruko said:


> the things I (and I think kimi too) view don't show next weeks preview thingies - I'll have to wait til it's uploaded to Youtube or megavideo - did you catch a title for it?



Well, my DVR always cuts off the last couple minutes -- So I don't even get to see the end of the actual episode. Like this one stopped RIGHT when Wilson got in the elevator with House. :<

But yah, is the preview up anywhere? ;A;


----------



## Nakor (Nov 19, 2008)

Naruko said:


> @fireball - the things I (and I think kimi too) view don't show next weeks preview thingies - I'll have to wait til it's uploaded to Youtube or megavideo - did you catch a title for it?



I don't think they say the title's of the next episode. they just show a preview for it. but the title of the next episode is "last resort". i found it at the official website

 not as good as the one on tv though.


----------



## SanAm7 (Nov 24, 2008)

omg im so glad i found this thread!
i so love house!
he is like the best character on the show!

srry if this has been asked in previous pages but, what do u guys think about house as a charater?


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 24, 2008)

well on the season 2 finale the guy was basically there to shoot house...
this one seems more about diagnostic while on hostage situation...
well there's the similarities... but i'm hoping that there's some twists on personal stories.. cuddy & house and 13...


----------



## narutosaipen (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah, Hugh Laurie is pretty great.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 24, 2008)

Whatever the case may be with the hostage thing, I hope House has sex with him.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 24, 2008)

why would house have sex with him?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 24, 2008)

He probably wouldn't under normal conditions, unless he is a hot prostitute; I just want to fulfill my human desires.


----------



## *~*Nami*~* (Nov 24, 2008)

SanAm7 said:


> omg im so glad i found this thread!
> i so love house!
> he is like the best character on the show!
> 
> srry if this has been asked in previous pages but, what do u guys think about house as a charater?



i like house
him being so sarcastic all the time and playing with everyones heads is the best ever. 
its nice tho to see him act human once in awhile..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 25, 2008)

I can't get enough of House's character. Every time a smart-assed patient rolls in I wait in utter anticipation of a House/patient showdown.

Sadly, it doesn't always happen or play out satisfactorily.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm sooo pumped for the extended episode tonight.


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 25, 2008)

If House ever has sex with a man, it'll be Wilson amirite.

--

Hostage episode, yay lol. ~

-Gets popcorn ready-


----------



## Jimin (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm pumped for the 65 minute episode.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 25, 2008)

I think the episode premise is pretty interesting and I'm liking how it is going so far just minutes into the episode. "I'd have her deliver it shirtless"...oh House. xD The man who suggested the stuff be injected into the doctor was a douche. 


SanAm7 said:


> srry if this has been asked in previous pages but, what do u guys think about house as a charater?


He's amazing, I love his sarcasm, attitude, and everything. That someone like him is in a position to save people every day is fascinating.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 25, 2008)

Too many commercials.

But overall good episodes.

Needs more House X Cuddy and Foreman X 13


----------



## Jimin (Nov 25, 2008)

Awesome episode. I thought this was one of the best ones in a while. I loved how old-school this one felt. It meant like a season 2-3 episode instead of recent episodes.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 25, 2008)

Ha, calling the guy with the gun an idiot. House delivers as always. I like how the episode took a turn for the positive with 13 asking about the treatment instead of going on with her usual destructive behavior because of what she has. 


Niko Bellic said:


> Needs more House X Cuddy and Foreman X 13


I approve.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 25, 2008)

great episode as usual. house was great in it. even with a gun pointed at him he is still his usual self. 



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> The man who suggested the stuff be injected into the doctor was a douche.



he seriously was. i laughed as he passed and the look on house's face 

Chase walking away right at the beginning made me smile too. he can be so honest and straightforward that it is brutal sometimes. 

the end was nice with 13 asking about the trials. maybe this is the beginning of foremanX13. 

I also liked the kid that stayed during the x-ray scene. he was awesome.


----------



## *~*Nami*~* (Nov 26, 2008)

omg i just got home and totaly missed the epi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
where do i go to watch it


----------



## Starrk (Nov 26, 2008)

13 can go to hell.

"Who's the martyr now?"


----------



## ohmygod (Nov 26, 2008)

I really hated the 13 this episode  bitch should already make her mind about her condition.

but besides that, ep was quite refreshing, altering usuall schemes of House. not to mention that there that it made House x Cuddy more likely to happen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 26, 2008)

I liked how House gave him back the gun. I'm sure everyone saw it coming, but it was just a nice moment. What a guy.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 26, 2008)

so I didn't pay direct attention to the last minute 


*Spoiler*: _answer me please_ 



So when the crazy guy was being escorted out of the hospital, and house gestured him to breathe in, what happened there.  I looked away for a second cause my fiancee was bothering me .  I looked back and saw the dude shaking his head no.  Did that mean house was wrong?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 26, 2008)

fireball said:


> great episode as usual. house was great in it. even with a gun pointed at him he is still his usual self.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, yeah, I liked all the parts that you pointed out as well. I bet the kid thought he shouldn't be as curious when House gave the gun back though. xD



Gummyvites said:


> I didn't get why the Swat team decided to blow a huge hole in the wall.  What was that going to accomplish?  There was a door and if the crazy dude wasn't knocked down, he would've shot 13.


I think it might have something to do with how the man would have expected something to come through through the door, not the wall. And maybe it could have something to do with how they gauged how close he was to the area so that it would end up knocking him out.


MechaTC said:


> so I didn't pay direct attention to the last minute
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _answer me please_
> ...


The guy breathed in normally as far as I could tell. Didn't he have breathing problems before? Which means House was right, maybe the guy shook his head over the extend of House's willingness to go so far in order to find the cause.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't remember any negative head shaking. 

It seemed to me they just confirmed that House was right. Nothing more, nothing less. 


As for the blowing a hole in the wall, I was wondering that exact same thing. Seems a little silly.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 26, 2008)

The slo-mo at the beginning and end was an... added touch.


----------



## koao (Nov 26, 2008)

I can't wait for the next ep, because that's going to comedic!

Huddy!


----------



## Jimin (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL at patient going to jail because hes a moron who didn't know Florida was tropical.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 26, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Heh, yeah, I liked all the parts that you pointed out as well. I bet the kid thought he shouldn't be as curious when House gave the gun back though. xD


Haha yeah. He was probably thinking, "are you serious?!"




> I think it might have something to do with how the man would have expected something to come through through the door, not the wall. And maybe it could have something to do with how they gauged how close he was to the area so that it would end up knocking him out.


That's the only explanation that I could think of for why they blew up the wall. 



> The guy breathed in normally as far as I could tell. Didn't he have breathing problems before? Which means House was right, maybe the guy shook his head over the extend of House's willingness to go so far in order to find the cause.


I don't think the guy shook his head. But yeah, you're right. That scene just showed that house was right. Even though the guy is going to jail for a long time, he got what he wanted, to be cured.



Stark said:


> The slo-mo at the beginning and end was an... added touch.


I really liked the slow-mo at the beginning. Made it seem more epic.



King Lloyd said:


> LOL at patient going to jail because hes a moron who didn't know Florida was tropical.


Hahaha. Yeah. that was one of the best parts. Like house said, the guy was mad at doctors yet he couldn't even answer the doctor's questions correctly.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 26, 2008)

I like the episode this week it was very intresting 

Put the Lime in the Coconut...


----------



## Starrk (Nov 26, 2008)

I especially like when Cuddy looked over her office after the ordeal.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 30, 2008)

That was easily the best episode of this season so farr. It had everything I wanted from a House episode.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 30, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> so I didn't pay direct attention to the last minute
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _answer me please_
> ...



House gave him a gesture to breathe in. The guy did and then smiled at house. Best part of the episode, imo.


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 30, 2008)

I want more Wilson, and less Thirteen. :<
No seriously, she might be a member of House's team, but Taub,  Kutner and Wilson are barely getting any screentime. ;A;

She's pretty and amazingly intelligent, but so is Cameron and Cuddy and they never got as much screentime. :<


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 2, 2008)

So delicious cake was the answer


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 2, 2008)

I missed the ep due to crappy parental locks;

DDL or torents plz?


----------



## Luckyday (Dec 2, 2008)

I like one too please.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 2, 2008)

when is ep 10 goin to air?
House is being a p***ssy again and he is making pranks to cuddy again instead of smex stalking her.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 3, 2008)

Did anyone else love House saying "cunning plan"?  +10 points to anyone who gets that reference.


----------



## Snow (Dec 3, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Did anyone else love House saying "cunning plan"?  +10 points to anyone who gets that reference.



Blackadder, I lol'd as well.

I can't wait until next episode either, I was starting to miss House's clinic duty. It's where most of the lulz ensue.

"Why don't you show me how your inhaler works?"


----------



## Jimin (Dec 3, 2008)

I knew Cuddy was gonna see House with the hooker. What a bizarre episode. Patient would rather be pretty instead of healthy. I dig that House represents stuff from real life. Next episode looks LOL.


----------



## Curry (Dec 3, 2008)

Just to advertise - this week's Sotw topic is House, so maybe some of you would like to participate. =)

(Sotw is a contest in the Art section)

Oh and I still haven't seen the latest episode but I'll rectify it shortly


----------



## Naruko (Dec 3, 2008)

Omg "cunning plan"


----------



## Starrk (Dec 3, 2008)

I strongly dislike storylines centered around 13.

I hate her.


----------



## koao (Dec 3, 2008)

I liked the Kutner sidestory, that was really a nice touch in the end. 

I don't get it, is there a patient that's terribly sick next week, all I see are clinical trials ?


----------



## Splintered (Dec 3, 2008)

Stark said:


> I strongly dislike storylines centered around 13.
> 
> I hate her.



Sometimes she annoys me, sometimes I like her.  Lately, I've been growing more fond on her, but at the same time she's stealing all the screentime and development from Taub and Kutner.  Kutner especially has been screwed by this season, he's gotten very little as a character out of it, which fails because he's definitely the best character out of the new team.

Taub+Kutner freaking out at the end was the best, they have an awesome dynamic.  I was kind of sad with the Cuddy/House thing as I'm a huge fantard, but House ruins every relationship he touches so I'm kind of glad they aren't progressing.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 3, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Did anyone else love House saying "cunning plan"?  +10 points to anyone who gets that reference.


I didn't get, care to explain? 


Stark said:


> I strongly dislike storylines centered around 13.
> 
> I hate her.



Why do people hate 13 so much? Tbh I like her more than Cameron. But I think 13 x Foreman is gonna happen.

Anyways yesterdays episode was awesome. I seriously thought House and Cuddy was gonna kiss but yet I wasn't surprised that he would grab her tit. Like splintered said Taub & Kutner have a good dynamic. I like them better than Chase & Cameron. I knew towards the end the fake death girl would interfere with Cuddy and House.Good episode it was.


----------



## batanga (Dec 3, 2008)

House and Cuddy should just do it already


----------



## Hellion (Dec 3, 2008)

I am glad that they haven't pulled the trigger on House/Cuddy.  I feel the show would have no where else to go after that.


----------



## Vasp (Dec 4, 2008)

I love 13, but only cause I think Olivia Wilde is gorgeous. The last few episodes of House have been great!

Coincidentally, I went bowling in Studio City on Friday night, and 2 lanes to my right, Omar Epps was bowling with his family. It was pretty rad, albeit, I didn't harass him cause I didn't wanna be a lame fan and take away his time from his family.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 4, 2008)

CUNNING PLANGINA.

Hey, Vasp, did Omar have a really big head?  You should've at least taken a cell phone picture of him. Otherwise it didn't happen.


----------



## Vasp (Dec 4, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> CUNNING PLANGINA.
> 
> Hey, Vasp, did Omar have a really big head?  You should've at least taken a cell phone picture of him. Otherwise it didn't happen.



It actually was pretty large, but not enough so to be odd. And I don't take photos of actors. They're just normal people, shouldn't over-glorify em I figure.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm allowed to hate bitchy character if I please.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't even fnd her that attractive.

I watch _House_ simply because of House's nihilistic attitude.


----------



## Curry (Dec 5, 2008)

I like 13 a lot, in fact, she's one of my favourites. She is a very dynamic person, she gradually changed her attitude from cute kitten to slightly dark character. I like the mystery that surrounds her.

Plus she's one of the hottest women I've seen. 

Last episode was pretty good. Great ending, and oh, cunning plan.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 7, 2008)

Season 3 soon!


----------



## batanga (Dec 7, 2008)

Espresso said:


> Season 3 soon!


What...

Anyway, next ep looks interesting.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 9, 2008)

Hahah, House throwing away the present and "if you can't be nice why be a doctor"...xD Pretty good laugh at the lady showing how her inhaler worked. Gah, I'm really curious about that couple now.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 9, 2008)

Holy smokes... Virgin Mary 2008!!! Is that even possible?

Thank god it was just a prank. ForemanX13 is epic fail.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice episode. Good thing Cuddy finally got her baby 

Lucas (the private investigator) is going to be sick? ;_;


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 9, 2008)

Not in mammals.

Lol I don't mind. At least someone's getting some. Needs fucking House x Cuddy already. The will they won't they is killer


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 9, 2008)

Curses, new time slot means I won't be watching this because of work. D: Ah well, thanks goodness for the internets.


King Lloyd said:


> Holy smokes... Virgin Mary 2008!!! Is that even possible?
> 
> Thank god it was just a prank. ForemanX13 is epic fail.


I like how the episode panned out with a fake miracle followed by a real one, a good Christmas one. Kind of sad that the people who took care of the baby didn't get to keep it, but since Cuddy could be the foster mother and all she'll probably let them visit and all. :3


----------



## Nakor (Dec 9, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Hahah, House throwing away the present and "if you can't be nice why be a doctor"...xD Pretty good laugh at the lady showing how her inhaler worked. Gah, I'm really curious about that couple now.



Hahaha. I loved those parts. Yeah, I hope the couple makes a random appearance later in the season. I loved house's smile after she "used" her inhaler. I really wanted to know what he said to her. I'm sure it would have been brutal. 

WHen house was describing the virgin birth, i was like, "seriously....?". I'm still trying to decide if house lying about that was for the best. I kinda feel bad for the guy since he is going to be taking care of a kid that he thinks is his but isn't. 

I felt kinda bad for house at the very end though, when he tells cuddy merry christmas. idk why.

foremanX13 is fail. i've never liked the idea of that pairing.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## kimidoll (Dec 9, 2008)

My DVR cut off RIGHT after Foreman said, "I guess that's my Christmas present to myself" or w/e or was after Thirteen said that he wasn't like House.

What happened after that? ;A;


----------



## Nakor (Dec 9, 2008)

13 and foreman made out. 

cuddy said she was adopting the baby and house wished her a merry christmas and looked sad. not sure if that was before or after foremanX13 though.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 10, 2008)

fireball said:


> Hahaha. I loved those parts. Yeah, I hope the couple makes a random appearance later in the season. I loved house's smile after she "used" her inhaler. I really wanted to know what he said to her. I'm sure it would have been brutal.
> 
> WHen house was describing the virgin birth, i was like, "seriously....?". I'm still trying to decide if house lying about that was for the best. I kinda feel bad for the guy since he is going to be taking care of a kid that he thinks is his but isn't.
> 
> I felt kinda bad for house at the very end though, when he tells cuddy merry christmas. idk why.


I'm hoping the couple would show up later too. For something so major it would seem like the couple would have to tell people about it and sooner or later someone's going to start asking questions about just how possible something like that is. Seems especially likely when she gets farther in the pregnancy to the point where she's going to need to seek medical attention for checking up and such.

Maybe House wanted to take care of the kiddie with Cuddy because of his overwhelming paternal instincts...oh haaaa.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 10, 2008)

We finally got some ForeTeen.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 10, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> I didn't get, care to explain?
> 
> 
> Why do people hate 13 so much? Tbh I like her more than Cameron. *But I think 13 x Foreman is gonna happen.*
> ...



Its over, I win.


----------



## batanga (Dec 10, 2008)

This was an awesome episode,  allaround good and I'm starting to like the new team.


----------



## Killa Cam (Dec 10, 2008)

fireball said:


> foremanX13 is fail. i've never liked the idea of that pairing.



Get out of here. Foreman needs to hit it quick before she starts spazing out.


----------



## domond123 (Dec 10, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> Its over, I win.



You win but the paring isn't all that great. I think this is a horrible paring and i hope it ends soon at the least and this was just a moment thing. While it seems cruel Foremen is doing all the things that lady that is running the study told him not do. He is getting emotionally involved and it might end up bad. Great episode all in all though, House trying to actually be nice was great. You can't blame the guy for being so mean when you see both of the patients he had to deal with in the clinic were so stupid.


----------



## *~*Nami*~* (Dec 10, 2008)

Cuddy gets a baby!!!!!!!!! yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ForeTeen XD yes!!!!!!


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 10, 2008)

I guess a (bisexual) dying girl must be pretty wild...foreman u lucking bastard


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2008)

Ema Skye said:


>


 First time in years I will watch SNL.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 10, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I'm hoping the couple would show up later too. For something so major it would seem like the couple would have to tell people about it and sooner or later someone's going to start asking questions about just how possible something like that is. Seems especially likely when she gets farther in the pregnancy to the point where she's going to need to seek medical attention for checking up and such.
> 
> Maybe House wanted to take care of the kiddie with Cuddy because of his overwhelming paternal instincts...oh haaaa.



Yeah good point. it's gotta come back to house at some time. 

I think he was sad because now she is going to be focusing on the baby instead of him. 



Killa Cam said:


> Get out of here. Foreman needs to hit it quick before she starts spazing out.



 as long as they don't end up as a couple.


----------



## The Doctor (Dec 11, 2008)

This episode should have been 1 minute shorter.

But it was overall pretty good.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 11, 2008)

So I decided to watch the episode today, and I was all like "WHAT THE FUCK!?!?" at the end.

Shit came out of nowhere. Foreman and 13 seem odd together.


----------



## koao (Dec 12, 2008)

The oddest house episode i've ever watched.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2008)

That new time slot is pretty lame. What does this mean for my Monday night viewings?  Heroes? Sarah Connor Chronicles?

Fuckers be messing up my riddum.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2008)

Was tonight an repeat?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 16, 2008)

^Yeah, pretty sure that was the first episode of this season? Next fresh episode won't be until mid-January.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 16, 2008)

i was very disappointed when I turned on fox and didn't see a new house episode at 8. Mid-january you say, gosh thats sooo far away.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2008)

My question is, where the hell is Fringe?


----------



## Nakor (Dec 17, 2008)

wasn't it on after house?


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 18, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> My question is, where the hell is Fringe?



January 
On break, returns: 2009-01-20


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 18, 2008)

But they stopped showing episodes 3 weeks ago. This is nuts!

And, yes, it's on after House. At least it used to be. I don't know what's going to happen with this new shitty schedule.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2008)

January 19 will bet he new house episode.

Watdafux


----------



## C i t i z e n (Dec 25, 2008)

House is the best show on tv and pretty much the only one I would take time out of my day to watch (I hate tv). Since meeting my wife, I've purchased House seasons 1, 3 and today she's getting 4. There are some days where we watch it 6 or 7 episodes in a row, just because it's that good.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## kimidoll (Jan 7, 2009)

^ I LOVE THAT.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 8, 2009)

His eyebrows weren't big enough.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 8, 2009)

haha. that was really funny.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 9, 2009)

That was hilarious


----------



## Jimin (Jan 9, 2009)

I thought it was just average.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 11, 2009)

Man it's just crazy with the diseases ppl get.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 19, 2009)

I almost forgot today was the new episode.  Anyway, things are looking interesting so far. Squee, yay at Cuddy getting through the inspection.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 19, 2009)

HousexForeman is fail. Taub tried to off himself. IMO, if you wanna off yourself, its your choice. Cool episode. I like Cameron and I'm waiting to see next week's episode.


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 19, 2009)

For the first time since she got diagnosed, I feel bad for Thirteen. I mean, she likes Foreman, but her "improvement" is only psychosomatic. ;A;

Anyway, lol @ House getting the answer from the handyman scratching his balls. 
&& yay for Cuddy. I've been waiting for her to get a baby. but wtf her hair.  8D!!


----------



## Nakor (Jan 20, 2009)

Good episode as always. I liked cameron this episode alot and I'm glad she is going to be a major focus in next weeks episode. I hope chase makes an appearance. too bad for 13. i was hoping she would get better. I hate foremanX13, i hope it goes away soon. I'm still waiting for kutner to get some real character development.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't want no drama in my House. 13 and Foreman must both die. But then Foreman can come back to life as a quick-witted, wise-cracking zombie who haunts House since I like black people.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 21, 2009)

I was kinda in and out of this week's episode, so can someone fill me in on what it means that 13 was swapping her IV fluids?


----------



## Nakor (Jan 21, 2009)

she wasn't swapping IV fluids. That scene meant that the disease wasn't getting better and that it was only her happy mood which made her say she was feeling good, not the treatment.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 21, 2009)

^Oh thanks. I didn't get it either till now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2009)

So, when will we see more Huddy action?


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 21, 2009)

I just saw the episode, it was alright for me nothing exciting


----------



## Fin (Jan 22, 2009)

Can't believe I haven't posted here yet.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 22, 2009)

So is the Huntingtons disease getting to 13 now?

I love Foreman x Thirteen btw


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 22, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> I love Foreman x Thirteen btw



oh "something" no!


----------



## Fin (Jan 22, 2009)

13 annoys me actually..  she seems to have more problems than the patient themselves.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 22, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> So is the Huntingtons disease getting to 13 now?



I don't think yet. But the treatment isn't working.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 23, 2009)

fireball said:


> I don't think yet. But the treatment isn't working.



there's no treatment for her she's taking the placebos...


----------



## .: )REIRA( :. (Jan 23, 2009)

This show is awesome


----------



## Nakor (Jan 23, 2009)

MuNaZ said:


> there's no treatment for her she's taking the placebos...



that was the scene where we found out the treatment wasn't working. she is taking medicine but they also have her taking placebo's so they can tell if the medicine is actually improving her or if it is just in her mind, which it is. remember the nurse commented on her being on placebo's this time, which means other times she was on the actually medicine.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 23, 2009)

fireball said:


> that was the scene where we found out the treatment wasn't working. she is taking medicine but they also have her taking placebo's so they can tell if the medicine is actually improving her or if it is just in her mind, which it is. remember the nurse commented on her being on placebo's this time, which means other times she was on the actually medicine.



That isn't how clinical trials work.  Patients will either always get the medicine, or always get placebos.  That's so they can compare progress of the groups and tell what effect the treatment really has (as opposed to the "placebo effect").

So if she's on placebos, she's not getting any treatment and should progress through the disease normally.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 23, 2009)

Tyr said:


> That isn't how clinical trials work.  Patients will either always get the medicine, or always get placebos.  That's so they can compare progress of the groups and tell what effect the treatment really has (as opposed to the "placebo effect").
> 
> So if she's on placebos, she's not getting any treatment and should progress through the disease normally.



The conversation between the nurse and foreman led me to believe she was on medicine before but she was only on placebo's then.  Else why was foreman surprised that she was on placebo's and not medicine? 

that may be how it's supposed to work, but as house is a tv show they can do whatever they want.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 23, 2009)

Tyr said:


> That isn't how clinical trials work.  Patients will either always get the medicine, or always get placebos.  That's so they can compare progress of the groups and tell what effect the treatment really has (as opposed to the "placebo effect").
> 
> So if she's on placebos, she's not getting any treatment and should progress through the disease normally.



yeah that was the impression that i was under also... but i was not sure, i decided not to push it


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 23, 2009)

fireball said:


> The conversation between the nurse and foreman led me to believe she was on medicine before but she was only on placebo's then.  Else why was foreman surprised that she was on placebo's and not medicine?


It's , meaning neither the patient (13; do we know her real name?) nor the administer/researcher (Foreman) know if the patient is receiving the placebo or the actual treatment.

What the nurse was referring to was the other participants in the study. She could tell when the real medicine was being applied by the smell.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 23, 2009)

oh got it. well if the one patient(forgot her name) is getting the actual treatment then maybe that is a good sign that it will work on 13 later.


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 24, 2009)

Thirteen's real name is Remy Hadley;
The other patient's name is Janice [?].

Anyway, she's really starting to annoy me. I still like House's old team and Taub and Kutner more. I used to like her 'cause she was such a mystery. But now that we practically know EVERYTHING about her [seriously, most of Cameron's past hasn't even been revealed wtf] it's irritating to see her get more screentime than Wilson or the rest of the cast.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 24, 2009)

fireball said:


> I don't think yet. But the treatment isn't working.



So what was with the ending with foreman getting all nervous?


----------



## Nakor (Jan 26, 2009)

hahhaa. "No one can stop me from being premature" - house


----------



## Jimin (Jan 26, 2009)

I say 13 lasts only towards the end of this season. And LOL Foreman calling his main slice 13, instead of her name. I wish there was more Cameron in this episode.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 26, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> Anyway, she's really starting to annoy me. I still like House's old team and Taub and Kutner more. I used to like her 'cause she was such a mystery. But now that we practically know EVERYTHING about her [seriously, most of Cameron's past hasn't even been revealed wtf] it's irritating to see her get more screentime than Wilson or the rest of the cast.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Based on the preview for next weeks episode it looks like she is getting worse and may die by the end of the season. I think this will happen since like you said, we know everything about her.




I liked cuddy's outfit this week lol. 

haha. it is funny how he mostly refers to her as 13.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 26, 2009)

Foreman

.
.
.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah..  according to wiki, House might end its show by the end of its 5th season.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 28, 2009)

"Cameron I need oral sex" 

Next episode 13 will find out shes on the placebos and shes not really getting better and 13 and foreman break up.


fireball said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like every outfit Cuddy wears


----------



## koao (Jan 29, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> "Cameron I need oral sex"



favorite house quote there

lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah, that episode had some real good lines. Oral sex, premature.... Oh, House, how I love thee. 

Maybe we'll get lucky and 13 will die causing Cameron to come back on as a permanent replacement. Then again, I always thought Cameron was a dyke.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 29, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, that episode had some real good lines. Oral sex, premature.... Oh, House, how I love thee.
> 
> Maybe we'll get lucky and 13 will die causing Cameron to come back on as a permanent replacement. Then again, I always thought Cameron was a dyke.



I'm pulling for Foreman dieing and Cameron and 13 hooking up myself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 29, 2009)

You sly dog, you.


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 29, 2009)

this guy

^ Lol.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 2, 2009)

Lol @ interracial sex.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 2, 2009)

Not the greatest episode. I really wish they didn't scam us on 13's illness. They made it seem like her Huntington's was gonna kill her.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 2, 2009)

good episode this week. I liked cuddy's tricks on house. wilson is finally starting to get over cutthroat bitch. i guess it is too early for 13 to die. i liked the resolution of the case, but I'm kinda tired of how they come about. like house just comes up with something brilliant that has nothing to do with what they were doing the entire episode.


----------



## MuNaZ (Feb 3, 2009)

just kill 13 please... way to much silly drama because of her 
overall nice episode


----------



## Jimin (Feb 6, 2009)

We need new types of patients. I really think some of these would work :
Poker player. He has a good idea whats wrong with him, but hes an excellent liar.
Psychiatrist. They have to have one sooner or later. Maybe, we could even have a mini-arc where he tries to have House committed.
Social worker. Lot nicer than the psychiatrist. Feels bad for House and wants to help him. Doesn't have to be patient. Maybe even into House.
Hooker/stripper/porn star. Man, House and her conversations would be awesome. House would actually want to talk top her.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 6, 2009)

Death to 13.

I do not, under any circumstances, like her. I watched this week's episode in the hopes that she'd keick the bucket. I was severely disappointed.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 6, 2009)

Love the show, didn't see last episode so don't want to read to many recent posts, ill discuss more after I watch it. Tag.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, kill the square-faced bimbo off.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 16, 2009)

hot loli

This got me thinking, is HousexCameron dead?

Awesome episode as well. Fantastic. This was one of the best episodes ever. What made it great? The patient. He was in every way House's equal. in many episodes, the patient is inferior to House in a way. This patient was his equal and unlike his other patients, wasn't dominated and bullied by House. He countered House on everything while most of House's patients couldn't say a thing to him.

OK, I think a good way to end the series is to have a patient who is just as good as a doctor as House, but the exact opposite of him as a person. It'll be like House vs Bizarro-House. A good way to end the series. Should be multiple episodes.


----------



## Gambitz (Feb 16, 2009)

Agreed. Todays episode (excluding the first 15 min) was great, but what happened in the very beginning with Cuddy and house? and what was with the Jewish party?

I missed the first 15 min.



King Lloyd said:


> hot loli
> 
> This got me thinking, is HousexCameron dead?
> 
> ...



What do you mean by end of the series? Is it ending?


----------



## Jimin (Feb 16, 2009)

^No. Just a suggestion. Cuddy is Jewish and that party was part of the Jewish custom of naming a baby. She invited House to it. It was a party to name the baby. House didn't go.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 16, 2009)

Some people say that this is the last season, though.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 16, 2009)

They definitely need to do something to mix things up. Ive been bored since a couple episodes into this season. Honestly, they should have kept wilson gone a little longer, i miss the private investigator(private dancer from scrubs), i thought he was a nice addition.

I mean, the stuff with Foreman and 13 is mildly interesting, but House completely bores me at this point. It seems like hes become almost too much of an asshole (if that makes any sense).

Before he was mean, but it always had a point. Now it seems like hes being too mean to cuddy just for the fun of it. Maybe its just getting old to me.

That and my interest in the medical aspect of the show is completely gone. Its obvious that house is going to cure them anyway, so the diseases arent all that interesting, and the patients have been boring for a while now.

Is this just me?


----------



## MuNaZ (Feb 17, 2009)

so you don't hate phail13 and Foreman and you're disliking House? WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 19, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> Some people say that this is the last season, though.


I hope not.


Windwaker said:


> They definitely need to do something to mix things up. Ive been bored since a couple episodes into this season. Honestly, they should have kept wilson gone a little longer, i miss the private investigator(private dancer from scrubs), i thought he was a nice addition.
> 
> I mean, the stuff with Foreman and 13 is mildly interesting, but House completely bores me at this point. It seems like hes become almost too much of an asshole (if that makes any sense).
> 
> ...


Your thinking about it too much. Just enjoy the show and stop with the horrible criticism.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 19, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> This got me thinking, is HousexCameron dead?



Yes. Cameron likes Chase too much. House is in love with Cuddy. Cameron and House will always have a good friendship though. He still thinks she is wasting her talent in the ER. House saying that shows he has respect for her, and house has respect for few people.


----------



## ~L~ (Feb 20, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> Some people say that this is the last season, though.


it can't be! 

i liked the episode very much. and i found it very touching when that ryan guy came to apologize and tears started rolling down. so it proved that the boy was lying about it and he destroyed the priest's life because of it. 

i really like it when house plays on his piano. he is such a good player <3


----------



## Jimin (Feb 23, 2009)

Pretty good episode. This confirms that House's personality is perfect for his job. I mean, this episode meant a nice House is not as good at his job as a miserable House. BTW, I say the parents are morons who tried too hard that it became a fault.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 23, 2009)

This episode was actually good


----------



## Nakor (Feb 23, 2009)

i enjoyed this episode. Though I kinda wish that house didn't go back to being house so fast. they should have extended this plot line for a few episodes at least.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 23, 2009)

I kind of liked the implied Huddy at the end ["Why do you care so much?"].


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm thankful there was no foreman/13 facesucking going on.  that shit gives me nightmares.


----------



## Raykit (Feb 24, 2009)

House is freaking awesome!


----------



## Clue (Feb 24, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> I'm thankful there was no foreman/13 facesucking going on.  that shit gives me nightmares.



Ugh I agree.  Definitely not a fan of Foreteen.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 25, 2009)

Good episode, and I really agree they need a plot line that runs for more then 1 episode that involves house and actually goes somewhere. This was a great opportunity but they keep doing these 1 episode plots with house and his character isnt advancing much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2009)

It would be nice to see a multi-episode continuity going on. I think one of my favorites was the cop. That was good shit.

A good episode, nonetheless; it makes me wish I had methadone.


----------



## Splintered (Feb 25, 2009)

One of the better ones.  I don't mind Foreteen, but there's too much emphasis on that relationship.  Either break up or move on with it.


----------



## kizuna (Mar 4, 2009)

i love house! i don't get a chance to watch it that often though 

i can't believe hugh laurie's accent! i wasn't sure i could take him seriously after blackadder, but he's done a good job, aye.

only one i've ever seen where house hasn't been in the hospital was one where he and cutty were stuck in an airport or on a plane or something... not sure which series, but it was nice to have a change from the usual


----------



## attackoflance (Mar 5, 2009)

alixa19 said:


> i love house! i don't get a chance to watch it that often though
> 
> i can't believe hugh laurie's accent! i wasn't sure i could take him seriously after blackadder, but he's done a good job, aye.
> 
> only one i've ever seen where house hasn't been in the hospital was one where he and cutty were stuck in an airport or on a plane or something... not sure which series, but it was nice to have a change from the usual



yeah I agree, the episodes away from the hospital that focus on the outside world are usually pretty good. They need to focus on some character development, get things moving.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 5, 2009)

^I think thats kinda what made this season a bit boring. the character development has stalled considerably.


----------



## kizuna (Mar 5, 2009)

which season is house on just now? god, that's how bad i am at keeping up!! *begs forgiveness*


----------



## Shiron (Mar 5, 2009)

alixa19 said:


> which season is house on just now? god, that's how bad i am at keeping up!! *begs forgiveness*


Season Five.


----------



## kizuna (Mar 5, 2009)

hn... quite a lot of stuff for me to work my way through! well, i'll have plenty time when my course ends


----------



## Jake (Mar 7, 2009)

the show is great i wish Dr House was my doctor


----------



## kizuna (Mar 8, 2009)

real doctors should be as awesome and what-not. not that my doctor isn't clever or nice!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 9, 2009)

House vs Death Cat next week


----------



## Nakor (Mar 9, 2009)

this episode was pretty good. house opened up alittle in his own weird way. the case was interesting, not because of the diagnosis(which i didn't even pay attention to), but because of how his wife was reacting to him being that way and how they were together after he was better. 

next weeks episode looks fun.


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 10, 2009)

Lol @ Kutner trying to make a pathetic Harry Potter refrence


----------



## Jimin (Mar 10, 2009)

Wilson has a brother? Thats awesome. Maybe it explains why hes so fail in relationships. It was an OK episode.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 10, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Lol @ Kutner trying to make a pathetic Harry Potter refrence



lol I loved that. It brought a smile to my face, being the nerd I am.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 16, 2009)

kutner is hilarious.

13 - "Maybe he is impressed that you stood up to him and got a cat to pee on his chair"
kutner - "yes, a cat..."


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm starting to like Kutner more


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 16, 2009)

Lol @ killer cat


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 16, 2009)

No new episode next week. ;_;


----------



## *~*Nami*~* (Mar 17, 2009)

killer cat

kutner is becoming my fav!

sad tho we only have 6 episodes left this season


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 17, 2009)

Taub's one lucky bastard.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 23, 2009)

Aww Bugger. Repeat.


----------



## ~L~ (Mar 25, 2009)

i really like wilson/house interactions. i don't know if it's just me but sometimes i feel there is a slight twinge of something more in there  can't help it cause house is so obsessed with wilson being his only friend and best friend. 

and i thought house using the patient to compliment cuddy was really sweet


----------



## LayZ (Mar 27, 2009)

I <3 #13 pek

That is all.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm loving this episode so far.

Mos Def in first person perspective.

Superb.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 30, 2009)

That was a pretty sweet episode. They should do a few more of these patient POVs.

Next week's episode looks intense.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 30, 2009)

Todays episode was interesting. I didn't like looking through the patients eyes thing but they kinda had to do it so people would understand his condition. Hopefully next weeks episode will be as good as they hype it up for.

also, i <3 mos def


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 30, 2009)

Well they can't do too many. Then it'd get stale. But it worked wonderfully in this case.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 30, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well they can't do too many. Then it'd get stale. But it worked wonderfully in this case.



I do agree. The patient's condition made it interesting. But it'll be nice to see every now and then. Perhaps a color-blind person?


----------



## Nakor (Mar 30, 2009)

tonights episode was awesome. i liked how we were looking out through the patients eyes. i love mos def too so that was great having him in the episode. he did a good job too.

next weeks episode preview looked incredible. i hope it turns out to be.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2009)

How come at the end of the episode House looked like he had a hard time seeing or something when he was staring at Wilson? 

Setting up for the next episode possibly?


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 31, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> How come at the end of the episode House looked like he had a hard time seeing or something when he was staring at Wilson?
> 
> Setting up for the next episode possibly?



I was wondering the same thing and looked around for a good theory. Found one which both saddens me & confuses the hell out of me 

If you're the type who doesn't want to be spoiled. Stay the fuck away from the imdb boards.

Oh yah, I love Mos Def. Dude always delivers.


----------



## olaf (Mar 31, 2009)

last episode sure was refreshing. patients POV plus we got to see and most of all *hear* mos def

I'm hardly the first one to say this but I like what writers are doing with Kutner. In the begining of this season he was the most undeveloped character of this show and now he is way omore interesting even without any personal drama (like #13 or Taub)


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2009)

great episode          .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 31, 2009)

Madonna said:


> last episode sure was refreshing. patients POV plus we got to see and most of all *hear* mos def
> 
> I'm hardly the first one to say this but I like what writers are doing with Kutner. In the begining of this season he was the most undeveloped character of this show and now he is way omore interesting even without any personal drama (like #13 or Taub)


He's Chase without the Daddy issues because his Dad is already long dead


----------



## Jimin (Mar 31, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> He's Chase without the Daddy issues because his Dad is already long dead



Wow, Sunny, that was cold...

But amazingly, all that is probably true. Kutner has become a badass actually.


----------



## Dellyshess (Mar 31, 2009)

The episode was great, I loved how we got to see the gang from an outsider's perspective.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2009)

Hot, dark, and darker.

Good episode. I wonder what all the was about with House's blurred vision at the end.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Mar 31, 2009)

I read the "spoiler" for the season and if it's true that will totally suck!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2009)

What spoiler? Post it here so that all may see!


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Mar 31, 2009)

some one important is gonna die a main character dibs on taub.Also great episode


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 31, 2009)

Cuddy or Wilson.

Outside chance for Toub or Foreman.

My money's on Cuddy just because if Wilson goes I'll be very mad.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 31, 2009)

Why would Cuddy die? 

Wilson, no way in hell. He's way too integral a part of the show. Same for Cuddy.

Taub I can see due to the last couple of episodes he being the side plot. Or Kutner since he's been shining and for WHAT A TWIST! value.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Mar 31, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Cuddy or Wilson.
> 
> Outside chance for Toub or Foreman.
> 
> My money's on Cuddy just because if Wilson goes I'll be very mad.



yeah house wouldn't be the same without Wilson..though i hope its not cuddy either probaly one of the former big 3 ( i'm looking at you chase Cameron and foreman)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 31, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Wow, Sunny, that was cold...
> 
> But amazingly, all that is probably true. Kutner has become a badass actually.


Well lets think about it. Both brown nosed House a lot, both were rather funny, well the brown nosing is the most distinguishing factor.

Lets consider the group dynamic:

Cast 1-

Brown noser
Guy who hates the fuck out of House
Chick who provides a moral compass and is emotionally broken

Cast 2-

Brown noser - Kutner
Guy who hates the fuck out of his job - Taub
Chick who provides a moral compass and is physically broken - 13
Guy who hates the fuck out of House

So far we really haven't seen Kutner get a side plot. He needs to get one eventually >_>


----------



## Jimin (Mar 31, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well lets think about it. Both brown nosed House a lot, both were rather funny, well the brown nosing is the most distinguishing factor.
> 
> Lets consider the group dynamic:
> 
> ...



Huh. Thats a good explanation. I haven't been following as close as i used to. You're right though.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 31, 2009)

...What? The did that last season; are they really going to use the same thing to conclude this season? I mean, as long as it's good, but still...

As for my prediction, I'm pretty confident it's not going to be Cuddy or Wilson, with them being too large of roles in the plot (although it would be quite interesting if either of them did die, specifically Wilson). If last season really is a precedent, then I'm going with it being 13. We already know that she is on a timer, and could go at any time. Plus, just like how Amber had a relationship with Wilson to add to the tension to that situation, Thirteen has a relationship with Foreman. Kutner and Taub just don't really have anything like that, so the writers won't be able to go as far with them dying as they could with Thirteen. There's the possibility of the writer's using Chase's and Cameron's relationship to do something similar, killing one of them off, but since they aren't as involved in the show anymore, I don't believe that would be too likely.

...However, that does leave the reverse scenario that I predicted, with Foreman being the one to die. That would definitely be more interesting than Thirteen finally kicking the bucket, but would result in the same tension at the same time. It's also not too much of a loss, as Foreman's character is kind of tried at this point, and there's not too much more that can actually be done with him, IMO.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 31, 2009)

Not the end of the season, I mean its not May yet >_>


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 31, 2009)

Can't be Wilson or Cuddy. Because.. I said so. 

It's either Taub or Kutner for me. Maybe Kutner; It's always who you least expect. :<


----------



## Nakor (Mar 31, 2009)

but kutner dying wouldn't really impact the show very much. no one in the show has much of a relationship with him. taub is the closest one to him.


----------



## Vault (Apr 1, 2009)

13 is dying she is the one with Huntingtons after all, she commits suicide  

Then Cameron comes back to House's group 

This all equals profit for viewers


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Amanda in Tennessee: House scoopage, please? Does someone commit suicide? Which episode? Give us something, anything, new.
> 
> We can only say that the House character death is permanent (he or she will not be back next season), and that the castmember did not want to leave?it was a creative decision. Type your cut contents here.







whoever it is cry


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Apr 1, 2009)

its gonna be great,i mean look at cutthroat bitch's death no one saw that


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 1, 2009)

It's gonna be Cameron. I just know it.


----------



## Munak (Apr 1, 2009)

I think it's going to be House. 

Nah, it's Foreman.


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 2, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> ^I think thats kinda what made this season a bit boring. the character development has stalled considerably.



^

Honestly, isn't that what many of the casual fans want?(I am not too into the fandom because I can never find any forums so I don't know more than what I get from TV.Com)  Non-cannon heavy seasons that leave House's character developmentally retarted? 

I agree though, the character's lack of growth mixed with the Huddy teases are starting to piss me off. My interest has waned in House to the point where I don't even care if I miss an episode anymore.


----------



## Fin (Apr 2, 2009)

It's not a death.  Kutner is just going to White Castle.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 3, 2009)

April Fools Day prank on the cast from House

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8tFjwUXePs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 3, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> April Fools Day prank on the cast from House
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8tFjwUXePs[/YOUTUBE]



Ugh ... I just noticed who's not following House.


----------



## fugthimble (Apr 5, 2009)

House is pretty cool, but it gets kind of tiring when FOX whores its old episodes everyday for three hours.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 6, 2009)

I hope tonight's episode lives up to the hype from the commercials. If it just another common episode, fans will be pissed.


----------



## Killa Cam (Apr 6, 2009)

Seriously? There better be more to this. Why couldn't it be Taub?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 6, 2009)

Well that sucked...fave member of the new cast dies...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 6, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK DID I MISS?! KUTNER SHOT HIMSELF?! DID HE KILL HIMSELF DEAD OR DYING?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 6, 2009)

Killa Cam said:


> Why couldn't it be Taub?



The build up of Taub was a distraction from the upcoming death.


----------



## Fin (Apr 6, 2009)

WHY WOULD HE DO SUCH A THING!?


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 6, 2009)

This season is the last one right? or At least thats what I tought it shud be. I have seen a few episodes and I have already started to get bored.
Also if house is gonna have smex with cuddy then he better do it already, I grow bored.


----------



## Violent Man (Apr 6, 2009)

Damn I can't believe Cutner is gone.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 6, 2009)

WOW, that was unexpected


----------



## Fin (Apr 6, 2009)

Woah.  What?  Murder?  Indulge us House.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 6, 2009)

KUTINER 

I bet Taub killed him


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 6, 2009)

The cast just lost a large percentage of its win


----------



## Fin (Apr 6, 2009)

It was Harold!

Wait.  Wrong program.

They need to get Monk in there.


----------



## anzel (Apr 6, 2009)

Hmmm, I thought it might have been murder. It was just to random, show wise, to be suicide.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 6, 2009)

Though suicide happens everyday this one felt so meh. No emotional parts at all for me and overall meh episode.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 6, 2009)

I think having the death in the beginning of the episode takes away from the effect. The constant focus on the case was also a downfall for the emotional impact.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 6, 2009)

When Taub broke down it kind of had that emotional effect on me


----------



## Nakor (Apr 6, 2009)

Can't believe kutner is dead. At first I thought it was strange that a reason wasn't explained for why he did it, but I suppose that may make it more realistic. People bottle their feelings up and those closest to them don't even know it sometimes. I'm sure many people kill themselves without their loved ones having any idea why they did it. 

It was kind of cool seeing the ad at the end about suicide being sponsored by the national alliance on mental illness. one of my roommates works there.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 6, 2009)

Throughout the whole episode I honestly thought he was murdered and then the answer would be revealed in the very end and leave a cliffhanger but I was wrong. I also thought for a second Taub killed Kutner because of some mysterious reason.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2009)

My bet was (and still is to some degree) that the reason would be "I just can't stand House anymore!"


----------



## Jimin (Apr 6, 2009)

A bit shocking. It wasn't the best episode even. I was a bit disappointed House was meaningless cruel with Kutner's parents. He usually has a purpose, but that didn't seem necessary at all.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 6, 2009)

I think he only did that because he was in denial about the suicide.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 6, 2009)

My bet, on the reason, is Kal Penn wanted to go do more movies.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 6, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> Why would Cuddy die?
> 
> Wilson, no way in hell. He's way too integral a part of the show. Same for Cuddy.
> 
> Taub I can see due to the last couple of episodes he being the side plot. *Or Kutner since he's been shining and for WHAT A TWIST! value.*


By the way called it.


----------



## Sin (Apr 6, 2009)

HOLY SHIT KUTNER JUST FOUND DEAD.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2009)

what teh fucking fuck?


----------



## Fin (Apr 6, 2009)

I think House will get to the bottom of this.

He always does.


Who here honestly didn't give a darn about the patient anymore after they found Kutner?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 6, 2009)

Fin said:


> I think House will get to the bottom of this.
> 
> He always does.
> 
> ...


Reporting in.

I was like thats nice, get on with it.


----------



## Sin (Apr 7, 2009)

Fin said:


> I think House will get to the bottom of this.
> 
> He always does.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more.

It was obvious one of them was going to die, and one of them would live. No one gave a shit except Taub.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> Reporting in.
> 
> I was like thats nice, get on with it.



Same here, really didn't give a shit about two fat rednecks that have a shitty marriage. Kutner...nooooooooooooooo. I wonder if we'll even find out who murdered him!


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 7, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> My bet, on the reason, is Kal Penn wanted to go do more movies.



EDIT: Just read that he asked to leave so he can take a job at the White House !? Wow. 

Link.



Fin said:


> I think House will get to the bottom of this.
> 
> He always does.
> 
> ...



Here, here. Did not give a flying fuck what they were suffering from, what they needed to survive and was hoping that they would both die by strangulation. Maybe by House's or Foreman's hands.


----------



## Killa Cam (Apr 7, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> EDIT: Just read that he asked to leave so he can take a job at the White House !? Wow. .



Maybe he can be the next Bobby Jindal without the whole crazy right wing nut angle.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 7, 2009)

Meat Loaf did pretty good.

My mother refuses to watch the show now that Kutner died.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 7, 2009)

RIP Kutner, he was the finest man of his generation. May your stupid actions/pranks and the inappropriate harry potter reference never be forgotten


----------



## olaf (Apr 7, 2009)

I keep thinking that Taub had something to do with that "sucide"

I don't know why, maybe because he kept shrugging it and he only got emotional at the end of the episode. guilt maybe


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2009)

I was hoping it was Cameron. She was showing some signs.  I guess her signs are just "oh, I'm still in love with House, boo-hoo!"

I wonder what _really_ happened and when House will figure it out?


----------



## Jimin (Apr 7, 2009)

HousexCameron next week?


----------



## Sylar (Apr 7, 2009)

..............







................







................










.................







Damn it.


----------



## jedimaster (Apr 7, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I was hoping it was Cameron. She was showing some signs.  I guess her signs are just "oh, I'm still in love with House, boo-hoo!"
> 
> I wonder what _really_ happened and when House will figure it out?



Here

According to the interview with the producers I don't think House is going to be able to figure out the cause behind Kutner's death

RIP Kutner


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 7, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> My bet, on the reason, is Kal Penn wanted to go do more movies.



I read somewhere it was actually a suprise to him. Kal Penn didn't want to leave the show.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Apr 7, 2009)

I was draw drop when i saw him on the floor,i though he was still alive but then i saw the  the pool of blood and i was like wtf nononono not kutner.But great episode yesterday revealing his death so early in the epidose kinda mad it less emotional and took away from the case.I hope it was a murder because suicide .....ahh kinda stuck,but if it is it is either taub or the most logically person _*Foreman *_ ( seem too suspicion)why because we all though it was gonna be taub who was gonna died but we were wrong (I acknowledge you guy with house smiley face pic you were right)


----------



## Violent Man (Apr 7, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> I read somewhere it was actually a suprise to him. Kal Penn didn't want to leave the show.



The interview states he was the one who asked to leave.

And I like the fact that they showed it early. Definitely more shocking and adds to whole 'never see it coming' plot line. They really couldn't have built up any suspense to it since the whole point was that Kutner showed no signs of suicidal tendencies and was the least likely to do this.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 7, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> I read somewhere it was actually a suprise to him. Kal Penn didn't want to leave the show.



he wanted to leave the show so he could work for the Obama administration as a liason between it and Hollywood. It was just announced today.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2009)

What do they need a liason for?


----------



## Sin (Apr 7, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What do they need a liason for?





> The Office of Public Liaison & Intergovernmental Affairs, also known simply as the Office of Public Liaison, is a unit of the White House Office within the Executive Office of the President of the United States. Under President Barack Obama, Valerie Jarrett oversees the Office of Public Liaison and Intergovernmental Affairs, with Christina Tchen as Director of Public Liaison. In 2009, actor Kal Penn was named associate director in the Office of Public Liaison. The Obama administration calls the office "the front door to the White House, through which everyone can participate and inform the work of the President."


It's not really about Hollywood.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2009)

How can I get that job? It says it's for everyone! :amazed


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 7, 2009)

Kal Penn came by my university on behalf of Obama back in September or so, he was saying a lot of how he was really inspired to public service by him and stuff.

Guess he was serious


----------



## Nakor (Apr 7, 2009)

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/culturemonster/2009/04/kal-penns-white-house-gig-has-an-arts-angle.html said:
			
		

> The actor, who until this week played Dr. Kutner on Fox's "House," has been hired as an associate director at the Office of Public Liaison, where he will help the Obama administration connect with arts and *entertainment groups* as well as the Asian and Pacific Islander communities, according to an AP report.



The entertainment groups could be hollywood.

Yeah. I'm also not sure what the purpose of his position is.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 7, 2009)

Whos gonna rep the brown people now


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 8, 2009)

i cried.   would have cried more if not for the fact i was spoiled on his death already  Why Kutner whyyyyyyyy.

I was waiting for Taub to break down, and its interesting that it's implied Taub tried to commit suicide before.


----------



## Dellyshess (Apr 8, 2009)

As much as I liked him, I'm glad it was him and not Taub or 13. It was very unexpected, it's going to be weird without him around. Is House going to hire someone new now?


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 8, 2009)

i hope we eventually do figure out why he did it  but the writers might just leave it as is. 

they are not going to hire anybody this season.


----------



## Dellyshess (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't think we're going to get an explanation and I don't really want one. I feel like this wasn't a good move on the writers' part and I hope the characters will quickly move on from it.


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 8, 2009)

i didn't think they would write a character out that way since this leaves no option for the character to come back at all. 

but imo, house prob wouldn't rest until he solved this puzzle. i was actually liking the he got murdered part for a bit...but suicide is fine too. i like tragic characters TT_TT


----------



## *~*Nami*~* (Apr 9, 2009)

this sucks!
kutner getting killed off just to take a white house job .
grrrr!


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 9, 2009)

at least its for a good cause


----------



## olaf (Apr 9, 2009)

BTW guise


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 9, 2009)

that reminded me of that one NF cafe article


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, I wonder who will replace Kutner? Maybe zombie CTB?


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 9, 2009)

it's been said that there won't be any changes to the cast this season. 

so prob next season we'll see a replacement or maybe we won't even get one. i kinda miss chase >_> out of the three originals he has the least screentime. 

do you think he was really murdered or he committed suicide?  i'm not really sure what the writers wants us to think.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2009)

I think we are supposed to believe he commited suicide. In the last scene House found a picture of Kutner looking all despondent.


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 9, 2009)

oh yes. i really hope we get to the bottom of his suicide though. i wouldn't be able to stand it if the writers just left it hanging and "up to us for interpretation"


----------



## pavister (Apr 9, 2009)

~L~ said:


> i cried.   would have cried more if not for the fact i was spoiled on his death already  Why Kutner whyyyyyyyy.
> 
> I was waiting for Taub to break down, and its interesting that it's implied Taub tried to commit suicide before.



i think its been implied before


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 9, 2009)

yeah i know, but the kutner episode further reinforces that.


----------



## LayZ (Apr 10, 2009)

Kutner's childish persona brought some light to the group.  Everyone is gonna be all serious and depressing now.


----------



## Munak (Apr 10, 2009)

Shit, I wasn't even close. 

Hmm... that sure puts a damper on things. House Jr. on the White House. And t'was so sudden.


----------



## FunkyPlatypus (Apr 10, 2009)

Facebook totally spoiled Kutner's death for me, since I joined the House MD group, which I found out that they send bulletins to members about the episode that just aired in Eastern Time. I live in California, so it was a slight shock when I read, "Watch Dr. Kutner's memorial video on fox.com."


----------



## Fin (Apr 11, 2009)

LayZ said:


> Kutner's childish persona brought some light to the group.  Everyone is gonna be all serious and depressing now.



Thats why his suicide was unexpected.

HE PISSED IN HOUSE'S CHAIR FOR GODSAKE


----------



## Mori` (Apr 11, 2009)

well...since it was impossible not to get spoiled on that i got spoiled =p

was quite a few eps back though so wasn't complaining

In catching up today I came across some horrible foreshadowing, the moment when the death cat (e18?) is following house's laser pointer around the room and house says something like "oh look, death cats scratching your legs kutner, you're gunna die lulz"...and then he actually does a few eps later .___.

The hard thing to get my head around about his suicide is that we never saw a hint of it coming, I mean, the writers usually endeavour to develop aspects of all the characters so we understand them outside of a work context but we've rarely (if ever) seen that side to Kutner. 

I dunno, from what we know of his character it doesn't seem to add up at face value, but on the other side of the coin I don't really see a reason for someone to kill him :/


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah the cat was a hint, and I reckon his suicide is linked to his supersticious side, I guess that was the one real weird behaviour he possessed.


----------



## Fin (Apr 11, 2009)

RIP Kutner


----------



## Munak (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Fin (Apr 13, 2009)

Just for you guys.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2009)

Maybe Kutner isn't going to stay dead. Maybe he'll come back, reincarnated as a hot Indian babe?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 13, 2009)

You manipulative bitch.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 13, 2009)

None next week ;~;

HOLY SHIT AMBER TRIPPING BALLS


----------



## Nakor (Apr 13, 2009)

i really liked this weeks episode. 

wilson and house make a cute couple. I lol'd at the end when there is a clip of house and wilson talking and laughing to each other.

next episode looks good with amber coming back to fuck with house.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 13, 2009)

Aww, episodes like this make you realize that House and Wilson really are good friends. I guess HousexCameron is gooe though. Oh well. I guess huddy is in full force now.


----------



## LayZ (Apr 13, 2009)

I see dead people...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 13, 2009)

The return of Amber next episode will be interesting to see. Looks like House is going through some more inner turmoil.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2009)

Amber's back in House's mind.

Mindfucks will ensue.

Fuck, two week break?!? They must be closing in on the season finale. Time to spread shit out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2009)

House has Syphillis.

Or Lupus.


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 14, 2009)

i love the wilson and house interaction. and omg the ending with amber was creepy ;_;

a little disappointed we didn't get much kutner info. this makes me believe we're never going to get closure, and just accept his suicide T_T


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Apr 14, 2009)

great episode loved Wilson's plot to trick house and house's response "you manipulative bitch" next episode looks great.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, Kutner will be phased out soon enough it seems.


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 14, 2009)

lol i like how house called wilson "manipulative bitch" instead of bastard


----------



## Munak (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't think Amber will be replacing Kutner, will she? (I mean, SHE'S DEAD.)

She might be not Amber.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't know, it'd be a big twist on House if one of his team members was actually _his hallucination_.


----------



## Munak (Apr 15, 2009)

I could see Chase being a hallucination. 

But then again, she boned Cameron, so he is real.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Apr 15, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> I don't know, it'd be a big twist on House if one of his team members was actually _his hallucination_.



Well he did go to a psychiatrist for reasons unknown and at the end of one episode we saw him see blurriness.


----------



## LayZ (Apr 15, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> House has Syphillis.
> 
> Or Lupus.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2009)

It's never Lupus--until it is.


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 15, 2009)

I was quite happy when chase proposed to cameron. i wish we see more chase though >: 

and i am very excited to what amber's hallucination means to house. also will he tell wilson?  next episode is too far away


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Apr 15, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's never Lupus--until it is.



no i believe their was one episode where it was lupus


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2009)

I must've missed that episode, but I have heard that.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 15, 2009)

shiki-fuujin said:


> no i believe their was one episode where it was lupus





CrazyMoronX said:


> I must've missed that episode, but I have heard that.


Yes, it was the one with the magician in Season 4:
Okonomiyaki


----------



## ragnara (Apr 16, 2009)

It would be hilarious if House is just an insane guy who believes he is a great doctor. In reality he never recovered from his golf accident.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2009)

?sah?ttr said:


> Yes, it was the one with the magician in Season 4:
> Link removed


 I actually remember watching that one, but I don't remember the lupus. 

My brain is slowly turning into vanilla pudding and I blame the Internet.


----------



## Tegan (Apr 21, 2009)

House! ^^ To bad no new episodes for a week or so. >.< I hate waiting...Its been good lately. Well, it alway is but more so now.



ragnara said:


> It would be hilarious if House is just an insane guy who believes he is a great doctor. In reality he never recovered from his golf accident.



Lol. Cruel but not likely. haha.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 27, 2009)

Fight da powa!!!


----------



## Yammy (Apr 27, 2009)

the kid has lupus. I can tell. I play a doctor on NF


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 27, 2009)

Hallucinating House...House with a beat box...setting stuff on fire...bachelor party...strippers...pantless Wilson...nearly killing Chase...and House not actually figuring it out in the end...

This is one of the greatest episodes ever


----------



## tanukibeast (Apr 27, 2009)

holy shit. It definitely turned creepy towards the end.


----------



## Yammy (Apr 27, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Hallucinating House...House with a beat box...setting stuff on fire...bachelor party...strippers...pantless Wilson...nearly killing Chase...and House not actually figuring it out in the end...
> 
> This is one of the greatest episodes ever



 house not solving the case made it worth it imo.

I hope he permanently has this amber personality for at least 4-5 episodes more.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 27, 2009)

Awesome episode was awesomeeeee


----------



## The Imp (Apr 27, 2009)

Yammy said:


> house not solving the case made it worth it imo.
> 
> I hope he permanently has this amber personality for at least 4-5 episodes more.



He'll probably have it for the rest of the season, which is only 2 more episodes.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 27, 2009)

House was gangsta this episode. Fight the Power was hilarious!


----------



## Nakor (Apr 27, 2009)

great episode tonight. i too liked how house didn't solve the case. 

house tried to kill chase


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 27, 2009)

Karamel is my new favorite character now :ho


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 27, 2009)

Its like how Cuddy said before, House has a great capacity for evil, he intentionally keeps it bottled up.

This episode he left it on cruise control.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 27, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Karamel is my new favorite character now :ho



Oh la la... 



Sunuvmann said:


> Its like how Cuddy said before, House has a great capacity for evil, he intentionally keeps it bottled up.
> 
> This episode he left it on cruise control.



Did she really? Well, I like this show dark side thing we got going. I wanna see what happens next.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 27, 2009)

Wilson licking the stripper.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Apr 27, 2009)

did anyone else notice how ridiculous this episode was?? a bunch of 35+ year old doctors partying in an apartment like it was some exclusive nightclub.  i'm not gonna knock the awesome stripper scenes, but lol damn that was...inaccurate to say the least.

otherwise good stuff this week.


----------



## Yammy (Apr 27, 2009)

crazyklown said:


> did anyone else notice how ridiculous this episode was?? a bunch of 35+ year old doctors partying in an apartment like it was some exclusive nightclub.  i'm not gonna knock the awesome stripper scenes, but lol damn that was...inaccurate to say the least.
> 
> otherwise good stuff this week.


Erm are you saying 35 year old men don't enjoy nude women?

Otherwise I see nothing inaccurate with that.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah the only real inaccuracy I saw was that the strippers had way too many clothes on for a bachelor's party.

But being on broadcast TV might have something to do with that....


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 27, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> 13 licking the stripper.



Fixed.


----------



## LayZ (Apr 28, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Fixed.


Indeed. 

Thirteen + Strippers = EPIC


----------



## Shidoshi (Apr 28, 2009)

LayZ said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Thirteen + Strippers = EPIC


_Are you cool with this?

Are you kidding me?  I paid fifty bucks for this!!!_

Greatness...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 28, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Oh la la...
> 
> 
> 
> Did she really? Well, I like this show dark side thing we got going. I wanna see what happens next.


Well not exactly in those words but yeah.

What she said was like that everyone thinks House has no filter to his insults but really he's filtering it all the time. If he wants you to hurt, he can.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2009)

I didn't get to watch this. When I turned on FOX the entire station was just green. 

I'll have to watch tonight on the Internet.


----------



## Vault (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow house is turning freaky now, trying to kill Chase isnt cool.


----------



## Fin (May 3, 2009)

But dancing with Kanye shades is. :ho


----------



## Yammy (May 4, 2009)

awesome episode is awesome


----------



## LayZ (May 4, 2009)

Damn it Amber, just die again already!


----------



## Ukoku (May 4, 2009)

Poor House. He gone crazy.


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 4, 2009)

But if going crazy leads to banging Cuddy, is it really such a bad thing?


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 4, 2009)

Oh yeah. That just happened. That's how House rolls.

Go through a long, excruciating night of pain just to get Cuddy to feel sorry enough for him to let him hit that. Well played, Gregory. Well played.  Funny thing about what I just said is that House might actually think of something crazy like that.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 4, 2009)

Boning Cuddy cures _EVERYTHING _


----------



## Ema Skye (May 4, 2009)

Cameron scared me in this episode


----------



## kimidoll (May 4, 2009)

Damn, I wanted Hilson.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 4, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> Damn, I wanted Hilson.


Go die in a fire you


----------



## Taxman (May 4, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> Boning Cuddy cures _EVERYTHING _



bout fucking time I say


----------



## kimidoll (May 4, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> Go die in a fire you



YOU KNOW YOU FEEL THE CHEMISTRY DON'T DENY IT.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 4, 2009)

Taxman said:


> bout fucking time I say


I know right, its been what, 5, 6 seasons now? 


kimidoll said:


> YOU KNOW YOU FEEL THE CHEMISTRY DON'T DENY IT.


Its called a Bromance, gawsh


----------



## SamuriPanda (May 4, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> Boning Cuddy cures _EVERYTHING _


QFT overall good ep looking forward to the season finale


----------



## kimidoll (May 4, 2009)

Also - WTF at the Cameron/sperm thing. 



Sunuvmann said:


> Its called a Bromance, gawsh


It's more than that.


----------



## Sin (May 5, 2009)

Does anyone have any links to the next ep preview?

My DVR cut it off as it was starting D:


----------



## SAFFF (May 5, 2009)

Sin said:


> Does anyone have any links to the next ep preview?
> 
> My DVR cut it off as it was starting D:



In the preview house brags about boning Cuddy and then it turns out she doesn't want a relationship with him while he trys to be immature about.

next episode looks awesome....well it is the season finale.


----------



## Munak (May 5, 2009)

HouseXCuddy with an Amber in his head. Isn't that technically an orgy?


----------



## uchihasurvivor (May 5, 2009)

WTF with that sperm subplot it's really creepy. The conversation between Foreman and Chase was awesome "She don't like yours"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2009)

"I think she likes his better"

Good episode. Finally we get the Huddy. 

Now I just need to go watch those two episodes I missed.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 5, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> HouseXCuddy with an Amber in his head. Isn't that technically an orgy?


Well since she's his subconscious, technically it was lesbian :ho


----------



## Fin (May 7, 2009)

This episode was so... depressing.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (May 7, 2009)

very good episodes finaly he hit caddy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2009)

Hit her right in the face.


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 8, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> In the preview house brags about boning Cuddy and then it turns out she doesn't want a relationship with him while he trys to be immature about.
> 
> next episode looks awesome....well it is the season finale.


As much as that blows for "Huddy" fans, I say that that's absolutely the smart thing to do if you're Cuddy. Which is not getting involved with not only an _employee_, but Gregory House of all people. He destroys good things all the time. Though I do think that their relationship will continue to develop and maybe result in something, Cuddy can't be involved with this guy. Though we both know for sure that these two are really in love with each other. Which is great for House, for maybe Stacy wasn't actually the one woman in the world for him, but Cuddy is. Maybe House doesn't actually have to end up totally alone with Wilson as a friend. It's also good because it shows he's capable of being human to people he knows other than Wilson.

He probably won't turn all lovey dovey and ride off into the sunset. That can't be House. But this is nice. He _could_ end up with someone for good, romantically.

And I just hope that if he ends up chasing Cuddy for all of next season and finally gets her, he doesn't throw her away like he did with Stacy. And I sure hope this isn't the hallucination that some on other parts of the internet are suggesting it is. It doesn't make sense, after all the hints and build-up this season.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 8, 2009)

^ Huddy can happen when they're old and retired. Until then, they can always keep having them one night stands


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 8, 2009)

And I don't know if it's just me, but it's always a little weird watching House kiss another person.


----------



## ~L~ (May 8, 2009)

seeing amber cut herself was a little disturbing but i like this episode overall. so huddy finally happened although hilson would have been interesting too  i still liked the chemistry between stacey and house though although that's gone and never returning. unless they want to go down the cliche route of a love triangle by having stacey come back, something i don't want.


----------



## Chocoholic ♡ (May 9, 2009)

is there a house fc? or a house x cuddy? somebody could really make one, i think it would be popular on the nf


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 9, 2009)

House x Wilson foreva


----------



## Chocoholic ♡ (May 10, 2009)

FitzChivalry said:


> And I don't know if it's just me, but it's always a little weird watching House kiss another person.



Lol, it's not just you. It was weird seeing House showing any emotions, that's why.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 11, 2009)

Holy shit 

Amber is back, now with Kutner


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 11, 2009)

So was it all a hallucination?


----------



## Fin (May 11, 2009)

Great Season Finale.

Bravo


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 11, 2009)

Bawww ending was bawwwww ;~;


----------



## Jimin (May 11, 2009)

Pretty cool finale. I liked it. Thought it was quite well. I kinda didn't expect this but whatever. Cool nonetheless.


----------



## domond123 (May 11, 2009)

That has to be an awesome finale now the show is back on track he was legit crazy.


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 11, 2009)

Okay. Haven't seen the episode yet (_definitely_ will, tomorrow morning), but I knew what was coming when I learned that Anne Dudek (Amber) would be making yet another appearance in this episode. Did someone mention Kutner? Damn. I missed a good one. Ah, well.

Too bad about Huddy. I was really rooting for that one. It can still happen, as they're both still in love with each other. But still...


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 11, 2009)

"Well Here's my poo" xD xD xD o man i lol'd so hard.

I feel so sorry for House.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 11, 2009)

XD the old man that was squawking was hilarious. Pretty good finale. I can't wait until the next season to see what's happening with House.


----------



## SAFFF (May 12, 2009)

Can't believe House went crazy from all the pills. It sucks ass, its either lump his leg off and be bound to a wheelchair or go crazy. Can't believe what he said to Cuddy about her baby. definitely an epic mindfuck if i've ever had one.


----------



## koao (May 12, 2009)

Wait, did he solve the case today?

It seems like on House's mind, he seemed like he was on a boat

but actually he wasnt.


----------



## Kage no Yume (May 12, 2009)

koao said:


> Wait, did he solve the case today?
> 
> It seems like on House's mind, he seemed like he was on a boat
> 
> but actually he wasnt.




*Spoiler*: __ 



He solved the Old Guy's case, but was getting it confused with the current patient's on a subconscious level.  That's why he was so keen on pancreatic cancer, as that's what he figured out the old guy had.

As for the patient with Alien Hand Syndrome, the wife had a House-esque epiphany and realized that it was his deodorant.  Conclusion wasn't shown, but Taub mentioned that the deodorant did have problems associated with it, so I'm guessing the guy's going to end up being fine.





Anyways, EPIC season finale!  I'm just a little disappointed that we didn't get a sneak peek at the beginning of the next season.


----------



## Sin (May 12, 2009)

Alien Hand Guy was epic.


----------



## ragnara (May 12, 2009)

Great season finale, Crazy House was awesome. Now I wonder what will make him get back on the pills in season 6. (it has to happen eventually)


----------



## uchihasurvivor (May 12, 2009)

That like one of the awesomest plot twist I seen Its kinda like Fight club movie.


----------



## Charizard (May 12, 2009)

okay so i missed the second to last episode of the season so could someone please explain to me what the fuck happened in the finale? i was so confused.


----------



## Killa Cam (May 12, 2009)

Dope episode and this coming from a guy who normally hates it was all a dream explanations. Squawking guy was hillarious until he got cancer.


Charizard said:


> okay so i missed the second to last episode of the season so could someone please explain to me what the fuck happened in the finale? i was so confused.



House hallucinated the last episode. In which he made himself think Cuddy and him spent the night detoxing for his vicodin habit. Then ramming into her walls. Of course none of that happened. He didn't realize it till the end of the episode. Or you can watch it over on Hulu.


----------



## olaf (May 12, 2009)

that was one really creepy/sad mindfuck


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 12, 2009)

House is nang.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (May 12, 2009)

aw so sad but epic i never expected this even his patient was epic i almost shed a tear at the end


----------



## Femme fatale (May 13, 2009)

That last scene made me almost cry. 

Almost.

Gah, poor House and Wilson -pats

lol @ Huddy. I was probably too happy that it never worked out.  yey hilson


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 13, 2009)

Okay. I give this episode a pass because of how fucking epicly good it was, but the writers need to _really_ be careful here. They're in danger of being repetitive here with all of this hallucination stuff. They ended season two on a similar note, only House hallucinating the whole thing back then, as opposed to now where he was mixing his hallucinations with the reality of what was happening, which kind of kept the concept fresh enough. Barely.

Though I'll say this: This was episode was still really good. At first, just hearing about this episode just made me feel cheated about, you know, the Huddy aspect, and the fact that it never happened, and I still kind of feel that way (they advertise the hell out of the pair, throw in all this flirting and innuendo, develop this pair all season long, and then give us the sex scene...only to take that away from us? Really? The House writers pussied out. They gave us what we wanted but then took it away so it wouldn't count in the House universe, and so maybe perhaps things can stay the same. Which would suck. I don't want the same over there. Definitely not now). But the twist was so good that almost made me forget about it for a bit. Also, they're both still clearly in love with one another. That can carry over to season six. House can deal with his summer in the psyche ward and how to make amends with the woman he hurt. Again. (and seriously, one of these days, he has to apologize to Cuddy. Wilson's gotten apologies from House in the past. Why can't Cuddy?) 

You know, I didn't really care much for the Chase and Cameron wedding like I should have. I was just so into the House twist that I didn't care what happened with anyone else at that point. Though I did like Cuddy's worried, distracted look at wedding. Ahh, when your true love's in trouble, you just act that way. Huddy, I presume, is still going to happen. Those bastard, torturous writers are just going to make the world wait a little. And if they abandon it completely, then it's atrocious writing, which is a word I never thought I associate with House writers.

As for the patient: Easily the coolest medical case I've seen. I was disappointed in how the answer and treatment to his disease was treated sort of like an afterthought to, again, the twist in this episode. But damn it sure was cool.


----------



## T.D.A (May 13, 2009)

The directing was really good, especially the the ending, with the music and all, and that epic walk that House does towards the mental house looking defeated.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2009)

Pretty good finale. I liked the twist at the end, but it's unfortunate that Huddy didn't really happen. 

I was almost sure that the old man was a hallucination when he appeared again during the final scenes.


----------



## ~L~ (May 13, 2009)

I love the finale!! At first i thought it might not be anything or just more huddy drama but i was so wrong  I really want to know how it's going to play out since him being admitted means he can't be a doctor anymore right? Also kutner <3 

About the cameron/chase thing, i was actually really touched when cameron broke down and cried after chase revealed her true reason for keeping the sperm. It was heartbreaking and i truly felt for her. I think i've never felt this strongly about her till that moment.


----------



## Vault (May 13, 2009)

Ok this season Finale is on par even better than Sarah connor chronicles season 2 finale


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2009)

~L~ said:


> I love the finale!! At first i thought it might not be anything or just more huddy drama but i was so wrong  I really want to know how it's going to play out since him being admitted means he can't be a doctor anymore right? Also kutner <3
> 
> About the cameron/chase thing, i was actually really touched when cameron broke down and cried after chase revealed her true reason for keeping the sperm. It was heartbreaking and i truly felt for her. I think i've never felt this strongly about her till that moment.


Yeah, that scene between Cameron and Chase really got to me. Then I remembered that I was a man and stopped crying.


----------



## Yammy (May 13, 2009)

fuck the sperm subplot.

The twist was great however. MORE AMBER HALLUCINATIONS


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2009)

Now with 93% more Kutner.


----------



## snaza (May 13, 2009)

It took me 15 minutes to realize what had happened in the finale. But once i did it was epic indeed. i get so caught up into houses problems i dont even care about the patients. i dont even know what was wrong with the hand guy.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (May 13, 2009)

the serise finale had some serious mind fuck great season finale (though it will never be as good as last seasons "Wilson's heart" i baled).I still shocked over the fact that it was all an hallucination.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2009)

snaza said:


> It took me 15 minutes to realize what had happened in the finale. But once i did it was epic indeed. i get so caught up into houses problems i dont even care about the patients. i dont even know what was wrong with the hand guy.


 You're not alone in that. I wasn't paying attention to the diagnosis and felt that it was just brushed aside as "oh it's fixed, who cares!".


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 15, 2009)

One thing people can be sure about is how House feels about Cuddy. For some reason I overlooked the scene House had with Wilson in the cup, then the "I was wondering if we should move in together" line he said to Cuddy. When Wilson asked if he wanted to be the man with the answers or the man with Cuddy. House answered immediately by throwing the cup away and asking Wilson what he should do. I've no idea why I overlooked this. He threw that cup away and chose to be _the man with Cuddy_ with no hesitation, while rejecting being _the man with the answers_, which is essentially _who_ and what he is and has been his whole medical career.

Also, after Cuddy fired him, Eugene Schwartz (played by awesome and hilarious Carl Reiner) said, "I wouldn't worry about it. I think she likes you."

Anyway. Huddy probably happens next season. House's deep feelings for his boss is practically set in stone. He hallucinated her nursing him back to health and doing something with her that might lead to an actual relationship. He wanted a successful detox, to break his addiction Vicodin and wanted an opportunity at a real relationship with Cuddy. And when he was frustrated with Cuddy not acknowledging their together, I never got the sense that he wanted her to acknowledge it because he wanted to treat it like some trophy to show off, but because a woman he truly felt something for was denying a very intimate thing he _thought_ they did. That's why he wanted to piss her off. Cuddy may have said that she and House could never have a personal relationship, but she abandoned that stand, I believe, when she rushed towards House at the first sign of trouble. 

I think at this point the producers and writers can't afford to abandon this Huddy train, as this twist has angered many fans, and teasing something as strongly as they have with House/Cuddy all season and not giving us anything can make people lose all interest in it altogether. They need to be careful there.

After re-watching the twist, I don't think it's as great I had initially thought, but still very good that was carried home by superb acting on behalf of Hugh Laurie and Robert Sean Leonard. That glossy eyed look was still priceless. And the Lisa Edelstein's angry Cuddy was excellent. The Chase and Cameron wedding, I think, still felt tacked on and awkward, though it was a good contrast to the gloomy setting and situation for House. Heh, I do wonder how the producers intend to destroy Chameron's happiness, because apparently nobody in House is ever satisfied with happiness or has their happiness destroyed when they show any sign of wanting to keep it.

I don't know about the Amber hate either. She's been absolutely _terrific_ the entire time she's been on. My favorite Amber scenes were the one where she was creepily singing a 50's beer commerical after House had thought he kicked her, and the very next scene where she was just smiling at House from the backseat, saying nothing. Genuinely creeped me out, and I loved it. It was also nice seeing Kutner back, even if for a grand total of five seconds.


----------



## Big Boss (May 17, 2009)

Sorry guys, I only just got around to watching the finale. Not much to say since it's already been said, but the last 5 minutes or so were some amazing writing.


----------



## Meztryn (May 18, 2009)

Man, I recently started watching House, and it's fucking addictive, simply remarkable and highly interesting - anyways, I can't seem to find a good site to watch it any further.

I'm on the first season, episode 10, yeah, a little on the slow side.


----------



## Femme fatale (May 20, 2009)

^  ninjas who don?t take care of their comrades are lower than thrash :ho


----------



## Meztryn (May 20, 2009)

Cosmotastic said:


> ^  ninjas who don?t take care of their comrades are lower than thrash :ho



Page load error


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 20, 2009)

Worked for me. Try again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2009)

Cross Marian said:


> Man, I recently started watching House, and it's fucking addictive, simply remarkable and highly interesting - anyways, I can't seem to find a good site to watch it any further.
> 
> I'm on the first season, episode 10, yeah, a little on the slow side.


 I was in the same boat. Fortunately USA reran the entire show from season 1 consecutively once. I caught up rather quick.

Watching online sucks, IMO, but it's well worth it.


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2009)

In b4 House comes out cheery and "cured" on the outside, broken on the inside.


----------



## crazymtf (May 20, 2009)

Cross Marian said:


> Man, I recently started watching House, and it's fucking addictive, simply remarkable and highly interesting - anyways, I can't seem to find a good site to watch it any further.
> 
> I'm on the first season, episode 10, yeah, a little on the slow side.



Don't worry, i watched season 1-3 in a week to catch up for season 4. Amazing show indeed.


----------



## Meztryn (May 20, 2009)

Panic said:


> Worked for me. Try again.



Still the same message - "Page Error."



CrazyMoronX said:


> I was in the same boat. Fortunately USA reran the entire show from season 1 consecutively once. I caught up rather quick.
> 
> Watching online sucks, IMO, but it's well worth it.



Oh, how I long for that to actually happen in Canada - it's pretty annoying to be honest, they're airing so many insignificant and useless shows, and yet decide to hold off regarding House.

Unfortunately, I have no other option except for online!




crazymtf said:


> Don't worry, i watched season 1-3 in a week to catch up for season 4. Amazing show indeed.




Awesome! I'm probably going in the same direction as you went - I'll check out the web for some other useful online streaming places, maybe I'll find something.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 22, 2009)

maybe the page doesnt like you :S
Imo 1-3 where best seasons  , and since they postponed the character development for too long now its getting really cramped, with medical treatment just to fill the gaps.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 22, 2009)

Try using a different browser. If you're using Internet Explorer, use FireFox or Opera. Of you're using Safari, get rid of your Mac and get a PC.


----------



## Femme fatale (May 22, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> maybe the page doesnt like you :S
> Imo 1-3 where best seasons  , and since they postponed the character development for too long now its getting really cramped, with medical treatment just to fill the gaps.



I prefered it when the team was Cameron, Chase and Foreman. The only new person I liked was Kutner and well... he's dead. 
Season 1-3 ftw.


----------



## Vault (May 22, 2009)

Season 1-3 FTW


----------



## The Darkstar (May 22, 2009)

here


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 22, 2009)

Cosmotastic said:


> I prefered it when the team was Cameron, Chase and Foreman. The only new person I liked was Kutner and well... he's dead.
> Season 1-3 ftw.



Meh, i like the new team better. 13 is hotter than cameron, and Taube is just plain awesome.

I miss kutner though, and chase a little, but i like chase now that he's out under house's wing more.


----------



## Fin (May 23, 2009)

I heard Chase might be coming back to the team.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 24, 2009)

Vault said:


> Season 1-3 FTW



yeh but it lacked housexcuddy.

Annywayws

*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG! that was a freakin shocking ending... plz dont tell me it is the end. Poor house , it was soo not fair
when is new season commin?


----------



## Meztryn (May 24, 2009)

Panic said:


> Try using a different browser. If you're using Internet Explorer, use FireFox or Opera. Of you're using Safari, get rid of your Mac and get a PC.



Oh, no problem - I'll try it on several other browsers!


----------



## Femme fatale (May 25, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> *yeh but it lacked housexcuddy.*
> 
> Annywayws
> 
> ...



That was the best part


----------



## Munak (May 26, 2009)

*HouSexCuddy*?

I think I just wordplayed.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 8, 2009)

House video game for the DS, PC, Wii


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2009)

DO
FUCKING
WANT


----------



## Munak (Jun 9, 2009)

So, we get to play Hadley, and if we don't get the diagnosis right, we get a nasty effluent surprise? 

Hopefully, they do justice to the garness of House.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 9, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Meh, i like the new team better. *13 is hotter than cameron*, and Taube is just plain awesome.
> 
> 
> I miss kutner though, and chase a little, but i like chase now that he's out under house's wing more.







Megatonton said:


> *HouSexCuddy*?
> 
> I think I just wordplayed.



Lmao well done


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2009)

I imagine the game playing like a side-scroller and your health bar degenerates rapidly. To refill it you have to eat vicodin pills that are hidden around like coins in Mario. Then, if you find some morphine, it's like star power.


----------



## fugthimble (Jun 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Kutner_ 



WTF. KUTNER DIED? D:

NOO, I LOVED HIM _SO _VERY MUCH ;_;

GODDAMN IT;;KAUFSUR/&TEHJBSAJHA!!!






And also, Thirteen > Cameron;
Foreman < Taub.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 16, 2009)

brunette Cameron >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> blond Cameron >>>> 13

House's cane >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Taub

Hell, the parking lot >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Taub. 

I hate Taub.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 16, 2009)

fugthimble said:


> And also, Thirteen > Cameron;



Hell no. Thirteen looks like a skeleton or a friggin chihuaha



Bear Walken said:


> brunette Cameron >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> blond Cameron >>>> 13
> 
> House's cane >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Taub



This. 


But really House's Cane >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> All


----------



## Vault (Jun 17, 2009)

I fucking hate Taub too


----------



## Munak (Jun 20, 2009)

Men that ugly doesn't even deserve to be hated.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2009)

Cameron's face looks like someone pressed hard on her chin and top of her head.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 20, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3_1JzZ4CeI[/YOUTUBE]

House season 6 promo.

His hair


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2009)

What's up with his hair?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 20, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's up with his hair?


Shock therapy?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 20, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> House season 6 promo.
> 
> His hair





Dat Hair


----------



## Blue Demon (Jul 20, 2009)

The trailer is so awesome! And its a two hour special? OMG!


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jul 20, 2009)

House got a prison break kinda look. Great trailer, awesome song.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 20, 2009)

i had an orgasm when i saw the trailer


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2009)

This is going to be interesting


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm liking.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 20, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> House got a prison break kinda look. Great trailer, awesome song.



lOL HOUSE =TOBI,THAT MADE MY DAY


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 20, 2009)

Hugh Laurie said he did that to have a more look a little "institutionalized." The look fits him, and that extra thick beard makes him look bummier than ever. Can't wait for this season to start.


----------



## Muse (Jul 20, 2009)

I cannot wait.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 20, 2009)

what did hugh laurie said about the tobi mask?

And ishe going to accept th role of Black Tom cassidy in the Deadpool Film?


----------



## Munak (Jul 21, 2009)

Skipped ten breaths, I believe. 

House getting held down, OMG, he has jumped the ledge. 

Bet a buck he's gonna diagnose a guy in the institution.


----------



## Femme fatale (Jul 21, 2009)

The promo made me squeel.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm on the beginning of season 3 and I really really enjoy this show. In fact, I think I'll watch it before going to sleep later.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Aug 2, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5k-jotksSM[/YOUTUBE]

An extended promo with a kissing scene This new gal look hot


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Aug 2, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5k-jotksSM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> An extended promo with a kissing scene This new gal look hot



EPIC! Hahahaha "He's a claustrophobic right? Too easy "


----------



## Vault (Aug 3, 2009)

I cant stop watching that preview


----------



## Ico (Aug 3, 2009)

I can't wait til September


----------



## Felix (Sep 6, 2009)

September has come. So when is House starting again?
I'm so psyched for the next Season. 
I want it to be refreshing


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 6, 2009)

Felix said:


> September has come. So when is House starting again?
> I'm so psyched for the next Season.
> I want it to be refreshing



if I'm not correct the 21st ,and its gonna be a to hour premiere.. yahhhh.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## BluishSwirls (Sep 17, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQp1fswKh9Y&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2009)

So it's coming on soon, eh? 

Can't wait!  I'm probably going to have to call in sick to work the next day just so I can stay up all night rewatching it over and over again naked.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 17, 2009)

I am finding the previews of the upcoming house episodes to be fascinating. To see more into his mind with entirely different people makes me feel almost tingly. I'm more interested in that than I am in the medical cases or any of the other people.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2009)

House has medical cases? 

I've never really cared about or paid attention to any of those, save a select few maybe. And those I can't even remember.


----------



## Femme fatale (Sep 17, 2009)

House and Wilson cooking


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 17, 2009)

sweet, can't wait for the upcoming season.


----------



## MajorThor (Sep 17, 2009)

Can't fuckin' wait for this shit. GOD DAMN.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 17, 2009)

I think they (mental facility) release him cause he was too much of a pain in the ass to keep there.


----------



## Munak (Sep 17, 2009)

Straight jackets could probably work. 

It'll be awesome to see House interact with unpredictable psych-ward patients. (But then again, I'll bet he'll probably play mental games with those mentally challenged people to his delight.)


----------



## Muse (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm so excited for the new season...I saw a preview on TV the other day, and oh damn, it looks seriously good


----------



## Femme fatale (Sep 20, 2009)

soon soon soon soon soon


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 20, 2009)

House got a haircut.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Sep 21, 2009)

Has anyone seen the episode yet? I dont live in the USA and I'm not sure when it comes out on the internet so I dunno if its good or not. 8D


----------



## LayZ (Sep 21, 2009)

Its hour and half away from airing here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2009)

I got Wilson by triangle.


----------



## Fuse (Sep 21, 2009)

1 hour and 21 minutes to go.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 21, 2009)

is there any live streaming?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 21, 2009)

T.D.A said:


> is there any live streaming?



No, but if you missed it you can always go on Fox.com and rewatch it. 

Or tv.com and maybe hulu.com.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 21, 2009)

Fuck them and their fucking scheduling. >_<

I'm missing Heroes for this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm missing House for Heroes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm missing House for Heroes.



yeah what he said

isn't heroes on for 2 hours though?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2009)

Aren't they both 2 hours? That's why you have to miss one. Stupid programming..


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 21, 2009)

And Big Bang Theory conflicts with them both as well.

I need a third TV tuner in my DVR (and I didn't have time this weekend to install one)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2009)

You're lucky you even have two. I only have one. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 21, 2009)

House is starting.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 21, 2009)

Build your own.  In theory I could put 7 SD tuners + 1 HD tuner in my system.  Not sure if the drives can write fast enough to record that much at once though.

Also not sure if I can get a HD tuner that will work with my cable, so I'm just SD for now.


----------



## Laex (Sep 21, 2009)

it be on


----------



## The Imp (Sep 21, 2009)

House's roommate = the best


----------



## Laex (Sep 21, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> House's roommate = the best



its canon like this.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 21, 2009)

So watching the new episode of House and I think it is great so far. He's as much of a smartass as always and the way he tries to mess with the other patients should get him many slaps on the head. 

He's a brick Houseeee! Yeah, his roommate is fun. And ping-pong without the paddles and net is torture.


----------



## Laex (Sep 21, 2009)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> So watching the new episode of House and I think it is great so far. He's as much of a smartass as always and the way he tries to mess with the other patients should get him many slaps on the head.



the smartass-ness is so lulzy. im loving it 




oh god, he had the other guy in the stall waiting


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 21, 2009)

Loving the episode so far 

Freedom Master


----------



## The Imp (Sep 21, 2009)

black doctor outsmarted house 

i love the humor in this show.


----------



## Laex (Sep 21, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Loving the episode so far
> 
> Freedom Master



supoa powas!!!



kurono76767 said:


> black doctor outsmarted house
> 
> i love the humor in this show.



 house is even making humor about humor. funny dude 


editz: amg he jumped!!


----------



## The Imp (Sep 21, 2009)

oh shit


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah, that's a twist I didn't expect


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 21, 2009)

It felt like trying to stop him.


----------



## Laex (Sep 21, 2009)

i was so happy for him too 

"that guy over there, he's my lover"


----------



## hammer (Sep 21, 2009)

the fight scene when they played family guy


----------



## The Imp (Sep 21, 2009)

I feel so sad for freedom master


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh, the music box, I thought Freedom Master did mean some sort of musical thing. And there is House so desperate to fix something he cannot. : (


kurono76767 said:


> black doctor outsmarted house
> 
> i love the humor in this show.


Ha, only someone as much as a hardass and smartass could deal with House.


Laex said:


> editz: amg he jumped!!


Yeah, I really felt for House at that moment. Another one of those great things about this show. Being able to contrast an awesome fun time out with a moment that just makes your breath catch.


Laex said:


> "that guy over there, he's my lover"


And then the whole philanderer/philanthropist thing. He even got the lady to call him cute. xD


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 21, 2009)

GET DAT GERMAN PUSSY HOUSE! YEAH!

That fat black guy's tapping talent was pretty cool.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2009)

Another one of House's gifts/talents....rapping.  Who'd have thought?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 21, 2009)

FREEDOM MASTER SAVES THE DAY


----------



## The Imp (Sep 21, 2009)

Fucking awesome premiere.

German bitch is gone. It's not like she was gonna make it past the premiere anyway.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 21, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> That fat black guy's tapping talent was pretty cool.


Yeah, it was probably my favorite thing in the talent show, and he seemed so happy about it. :3


Sunuvmann said:


> FREEDOM MASTER SAVES THE DAY


Just when I thought it wouldn't happen Freedom Master and the girl save each other. I wonder if the experience with jumping will make Freedom Master more realistic with his saving people from evil though. And was the significance of the voice box ever explained? I might have missed it since someone in the same house is speaking really loudly. >.>;


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 21, 2009)

I hope the black psychiatrist stays on cast. It'd be nice him having another friend 

But I'd say this was definitely the best episode of the entire series, easily.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2009)

I hope this doesn't make House stale, the best part will come how he will learn to deal on the outside.

Btw, what song is that?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 21, 2009)

This episode almost made me cry


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 21, 2009)

Clearly one of the best House episodes up to date. Some emotional emotions almost had me to tears.


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 21, 2009)

An awesome premiere, I admit I was impressed


----------



## Fuse (Sep 21, 2009)

My face during the entire episode= 

Also in b4 Freedom Master FC


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 21, 2009)

Why can't more shows be this good after this long?


----------



## Mozu (Sep 21, 2009)

God, this premiere was so fucking good.  

I'm a little sad that we're leaving the psych ward, but I can see how that atmosphere can get old fast for a regular viewer. House being nice is sort of creeping me out, but I don't think he's going to completely change. I was wondering why Wilson didn't pick up House at the end, but my friend said it's because he doesn't want to use him anymore. I really loved that explanation. 

We kept debating whether Lydia was real or not, but I'm glad she wasn't another hallucination in the end. A lot of the stuff that House pulled in that ward wasn't realistic, but it's all good.


----------



## Tay (Sep 22, 2009)

One of my favorite episodes, Alvie was great.
Can't wait till Monday.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 22, 2009)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Just when I thought it wouldn't happen Freedom Master and the girl save each other. I wonder if the experience with jumping will make Freedom Master more realistic with his saving people from evil though. And was the significance of the voice box ever explained? I might have missed it since someone in the same house is speaking really loudly. >.>;



I don't think there was an explanation for it. Unless I missed it as well

I have a feeling this season is going to be very good.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 22, 2009)

Nakor said:


> I don't think there was an explanation for it. Unless I missed it as well
> 
> I have a feeling this season is going to be very good.



I agree. House is already out of the Psychiatric Ward and now he's back to working. 

I am anticipating for more character development.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 22, 2009)

DL anyone?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 22, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Btw, what song is that?



At the end?  I'd like to know this as well.


----------



## Sin (Sep 22, 2009)

This show is amazing. No more need be said.

When Freedom Master jumped I was speechless for 5 minutes.

Welcome back House.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 22, 2009)

First 10 minutes were EPIC 

The rest was meh to me.


----------



## josh101 (Sep 22, 2009)

LayZ said:


> First 10 minutes were EPIC
> 
> *The rest was meh to me.*


The raw emotion and psychiatric development in House's character made the rest the best part, seriously some of the things they did this episode was fantastic. Loved the episode, best ever yet. 

The bit where he uses all their weaknesses in Basketball really had me laughing. :rofl


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Sep 22, 2009)

Loved the episode. And I especially loved the fact that they made the episode longer and closed it all in, that made me feel more into it and get back into the thing. I was really  when the superhero guy jumped down, didn't expect that one. And I raged and that Lydia lady, I'm glad she's gone that soon, in such case it was all okay (Cuddy > Lydia, srsly). 

Can't wait for the reuinision with the rest next episode


----------



## sel (Sep 22, 2009)

The fact that Franka Potente was in it just made it that much more aweseome. Loved her in Lola Rennt

And black tapping guy was jsut brilliant


----------



## Munak (Sep 22, 2009)

"Can I hum?" 

Anyways, here a stream if anyone likes: House Season 6 : Episode 1


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 22, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> I was wondering why Wilson didn't pick up House at the end, but my friend said it's because he doesn't want to use him anymore. I really loved that explanation.
> 
> We kept debating whether Lydia was real or not, but I'm glad she wasn't another hallucination in the end. A lot of the stuff that House pulled in that ward wasn't realistic, but it's all good.


Aw, that bit about Wilson is very sweet, I like that explaination as well. I might have been a little mad if Lydia was just another hallucination. The only lady House should be having sexy hallucinations about is Cuddy.  When I was watching House in that episode I kept wondering if they really would allow someone like him to carry around a metal cane the whole time. 


josh101 said:


> The bit where he uses all their weaknesses in Basketball really had me laughing. :rofl


That was one of my favorite parts, especially the poor paranoid man and his green shirt. He did continue wearing the green shirt later on though, so there's hope for him yet.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 22, 2009)

The season premiere was awesome!


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 22, 2009)

The sex with the Lydia was always real, and I never doubted it. Since Hugh Laurie said that the affair with her was "very real."

This was a great episode, and it was long overdue. The Lydia thing was totally necessary and a great big help in House's mental rehabilitation process. I also liked the connection that House made with Dr. Nolan. Nolan helped almost as much as Lydia did with House's recovery. Oncoming episodes looks great. Producers say that Chase and Cameron will be intimately involved with the team when House isn't around, so Chase and Cameron fans can rejoice. 

Great stuff so far.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Sep 22, 2009)

From the episode 3 promo seems like House still consulting Dr.Nolan.


----------



## ragnara (Sep 22, 2009)

Episode was great, even though the first half felt a bit like Prison Break. Surprisingly in a positive way.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 22, 2009)

House got fucking owned by life


----------



## Laex (Sep 22, 2009)

greg's too cool for life


----------



## Zhiyao (Sep 22, 2009)

Now time to get onto lesbian 13 action yay


----------



## Felix (Sep 22, 2009)

Seriously
One of the best premieres ever


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 22, 2009)

House goes back to the mental hospital for work I think later on.


----------



## Laex (Sep 22, 2009)

Felix said:


> Seriously
> One of the best premieres ever



QFT.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 22, 2009)

T.D.A said:


> House goes back to the mental hospital for work I think later on.



You can bet one of them is going to be his patient. 

Maybe Lydia or her family will be one.


----------



## Laex (Sep 22, 2009)

C_Akutabi said:


> You can bet one of them is going to be his patient.
> 
> Maybe Lydia or her family will be one.



or it might be freedom master... again


----------



## Munak (Sep 23, 2009)

Not Alvie, though. Who wants to fix that?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah, I just watched it last night, so what? 

It was pretty good though. I fully expected House to bust out a bottle of pills on that bus.  I assume he'll get hooked again eventually. It's what House does.


----------



## Vault (Sep 23, 2009)

Freedom Master is just


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 23, 2009)

When he went face-first into the cake, that was the most Hugh Laurie-ish I've seen House do. Did anyone feel that way.

I also read the episode description for the next episode, and it has two interesting tidbits. One of them being that "House has surprising news for Cuddy" and that "Foreman tries to get House's job."

Producers also said before the season premiere that House can't be living alone, so that sometime in this season we'll probably see House living with Wilson, which is awesome. We already saw a witty Asian lady living with House to keep an eye on him during the upcoming previews, so expect this soon.


----------



## Laex (Sep 23, 2009)

FitzChivalry said:


> When he went face-first into the cake, that was the most Hugh Laurie-ish I've seen House do. Did anyone feel that way.
> 
> I also read the episode description for the next episode, and it has two interesting tidbits. One of them being that "House has surprising news for Cuddy" and that "Foreman tries to get House's job."
> 
> Producers also said before the season premiere that House can't be living alone, so that sometime in this season we'll probably see House living with Wilson, which is awesome. We already saw a witty Asian lady living with House to keep an eye on him during the upcoming previews, so expect this soon.



it was tr?s amazing 

i wonder what that news could be....  and foreman wont get it  house is too epic for such a thing to let happen 

House... living with.... wilson....


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok don't get me wrong, House FIGHTINDAPOWER was cool but it seemed kind of unhouselike. You'd think House would have worked out that it's pointless at the start.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 23, 2009)

i just started to watch it, and it's just plain awesome!


----------



## Laex (Sep 23, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> i just started to watch it, and it's just plain awesome!



fuck yeah! this premiere was epic!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 23, 2009)

Speaking of Freedom Master, I thought maybe House's old gang would be the ones to fix the guy up. So that House would have some chance to see them before he left the institution. But I'm kind of glad that wasn't the case because of how nicely done the episode was without turning it into another medical case.

@Laex: Nice avatar.


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 23, 2009)

I missed Gossip Girl just to watch House!


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Sep 23, 2009)

wow good stuff i can hardly wait for the new episode though i hope he doesn't change completly


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm totally late, but I was very satifised with the preimere <33 I even liked his fling with Lydia, and I usually hate those fodderish characters.
And Freedom Master xD I liked how House tried to help him, and I loved when he gave the mute girl the box. T'was a sweet moment.
Can't wait for next week, only a few more days now~


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 24, 2009)

Loved the premiere. The roommate was annoying but was glad to see at the end he realized he needed help. Freedom Master was great. The scene where he helps Anna to finally open up was sweet. Also loved the scene where House drives the ball to the hoop with ease by fucking with everyone's head. 



Gummyvites said:


> Major spoilers below. Don't click if you don't want to know.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Are you fuckin' shitty me !? Fuck those bitches !


----------



## Jimin (Sep 24, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess there goes HousexCameron. 

Oh right, she got married to Chase.


----------



## Munak (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh damn, so we won't get any 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 "You're going to leave Chase, or he'll leave you." jokes from House, amirite?




Though quite surprising it's not a package deal. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Chase stays?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 25, 2009)

So does anybody know if the Head of the psych ward will be in anymore episodes? I was a huge fan of him, and he actually seemed like someone house could consider a friend.

The fact that he was completely owning House in a battle of wits was pretty cool as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm sure he'll pop up again eventually. Especially if House actually returns there on a case.


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 25, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> So does anybody know if the Head of the psych ward will be in anymore episodes? I was a huge fan of him, and he actually seemed like someone house could consider a friend.
> 
> The fact that he was completely owning House in a battle of wits was pretty cool as well.



Any future appearance on the show may be smaller or none at all. He has another series starting up in December with Sam Beckett & Ray Romano. 

I hope we see him in future episodes. This guy was on par with House. Hell, he was House and House was season 1-2 Chase.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 25, 2009)

Spoiler about something that's apparently going to happen a couple of months from now.


*Spoiler*: __ 



If it was Cuddy or Wilson I would care, if it was Taub or Thirteen I would be glad, with Cameron I just don't care.


----------



## The Imp (Sep 27, 2009)

Rob` said:


> Spoiler about something that's apparently going to happen a couple of months from now.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Same here. I don't really care for Cameron, but I'm glad Chase is staying. Chase/House moments are always fun.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 28, 2009)

Anyone else thought they were on the wrong channel when they flipped to the start of today's House episode? Foreman sure did take no time in trying to take over House's vacated post. I like the man less every time I see him.

You may have...saved my balls.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 28, 2009)

House and Wilson cooking was srsly funny XD

YOU MIGHT HAVE SAVED MY BALLS


----------



## Laex (Sep 28, 2009)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Anyone else thought they were on the wrong channel when they flipped to the start of today's House episode? Foreman sure did take no time in trying to take over House's vacated post. I like the man less every time I see him.
> 
> You may have...saved my balls.



definitly, i thought it was some crap on like the sapce channel 


damn, i was just about to post that :ho


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 28, 2009)

Missionary 

The asian chick convo was hilarious XD

And I want to play that video game so bad


----------



## Laex (Sep 28, 2009)

you people must be some far ahead ;____; the chinese convo like _just ended_


game reminds me of halo


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 28, 2009)

"This is the best thing I've ever eaten, and that includes what you are thinking of now"


----------



## Laex (Sep 28, 2009)

that was good 

and like, skitzo dude is hallucinating ;___;


----------



## Laex (Sep 28, 2009)

Best saying of life:

"Close your eyes ladies. You too. cuddy"


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 28, 2009)

Awesome episode, loving the possibility that the original team might return


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 28, 2009)

This episodes special effects were awesome XD

This is an interesting way to bring the old team back...


----------



## The Imp (Sep 28, 2009)

Hopefully Taub is gone for good. I agree with Yakushi Kabuto. I'm hating Foremon more and more every episode. 


Sunuvmann said:


> "This is the best thing I've ever eaten, and that includes what you are thinking of now"



That killed me.


----------



## Laex (Sep 28, 2009)

yay for chase!


----------



## The Imp (Sep 28, 2009)

I miss House picking on Chase every episode.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 28, 2009)

Can't wait for next week. House needs to put Foreman in his place.


----------



## Tay (Sep 28, 2009)

Loved this week's episode.
At first, I thought I was on the wrong channel.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 28, 2009)

Just Blaze said:


> Ok that was lame.  Nelson's best answer is for House to go back.  Anybody should've seen that coming.



The show would be weird if he didn't come back. They'd have to either focus completely on House and ignore most of the side characters or split time between the hospital characters and House. 

I liked how House was really good at cooking. It was funny watching him cook and being obsessed with how the food tasted. 

Foreman is an idiot. He starts out saying that he needs 13 in his life, but then proceeds to fire her. Why would she want to be in his life now? If he didn't think that it would work with him being her boss he should have quit if he really cared about their relationship.


----------



## MajorThor (Sep 29, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Awesome episode, loving the possibility that the original team might return



I agree. Once Kutner offed himself the new team just sank into an abyss of fail. Personally, I think the jews character was a weak and isolated one who didn't do much for the cast. 13 should stay tho, Cameron x 13 would be very nice.


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 29, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Awesome episode, loving the possibility that the original team might return



House: "OMG it's 3 years ago ... does that mean I'm still crazy ?"


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 29, 2009)

Nakor said:


> I liked how House was really good at cooking. It was funny watching him cook and being obsessed with how the food tasted.


That was great to me as well. Maybe House is really good at a lot of things but they are all things they don't have a passion for. I would have thought he would have explored more things before going to medicine though. I'm sure Wilson will sure miss the cooking though. xD


> Foreman is an idiot. He starts out saying that he needs 13 in his life, but then proceeds to fire her. Why would she want to be in his life now? If he didn't think that it would work with him being her boss he should have quit if he really cared about their relationship.


That's exactly what I thought as well. I don't see how she would stick around with him after he pulls something like that.  There goes Foreman, just looking to better his situation without giving a damn about even someone he calls his gf.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 29, 2009)

It looks like someone had an increase in their budget for CGI this season. 

Foreman is "House Lite" 

If 13 doesn't come back I'm boycotting the show.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2009)

Fairly predictable unfolding of events here. I'm sure we all knew the "cure" to House's pain would be solving cases, and I'm sure when 13 was called into the office we all knew she was gonna get fired. 

Other than that it was pretty good. I honestly didn't connect House to the online thing until the last second though.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 30, 2009)

Oh, as soon as they said one of the letters solved it I knew it was House.


----------



## Femme fatale (Sep 30, 2009)

"If you wanted a quickie you should have called ahead, im a mess!" 


So much ghey fanservice. Thanks writers


----------



## Anarch (Sep 30, 2009)

House rocks!i don't watch it on TV though,i d/l the episodes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Oh, as soon as they said one of the letters solved it I knew it was House.


 I would've if I was paying more attention.


----------



## NarutardKK (Oct 1, 2009)

I haven't seen the new season yet, but I hear they have made house nicer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 1, 2009)

Nah, he's still gonna be his same old self. Just without pills.


----------



## NarutardKK (Oct 1, 2009)

What is House without pills?  
sober


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh House, that beautiful smartass. I loved when he fake-mimed information and just put his reply on the flip side of the blinds. I'm going to assume that House is going to somehow be involved in curing the cranky neighbor's phantom limb pain.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 5, 2009)

JEJ is a fucking gangsta


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 5, 2009)

And that is why I love Chase.

Fucking lol @ how House cured his Phantom Limb syndrome.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 5, 2009)

This episode proved that the original team is _way_ better then the old team


----------



## Nakor (Oct 5, 2009)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Oh House, that beautiful smartass. I loved when he fake-mimed information and just put his reply on the flip side of the blinds. I'm going to assume that House is going to somehow be involved in curing the cranky neighbor's phantom limb pain.



I loved the blinds scene as well. Good call on House curing the guys phantom limb pain.

Chase is so badass. Based on the preview, next weeks episode looks intense. Wonder what'll happen with Chase. Hope he doesn't get caught.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 5, 2009)

Chase was great this episode. Best part of the episode was definitely the last few minutes.

Preview for the next episode seems interesting. 

Hopefully old team lasts a while longer.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Oct 6, 2009)

I loved the episode. I miss Chase and Cameron and everytime they appear for longer I hope they'll be back in the cast instead of Taub  I like Thirteen, but Foreman can go to hell. 

And in this episode was shown why I always loved Chase. Badass. And House is quite quite back to his grumpy evil self


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 6, 2009)

It would be the greatest breaking the 4th wall ever if they make a joke like 'YOU KILLED MUFASA!' or a joke based on Coming to America


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 6, 2009)

Ha, as much as I like James Earl Jones' voice I kept seeing flashbacks of Thulsa Doom or Darth Vader whenever I heard him talk. xD I did think that his character in this episode was very well done. Plus it was cool how it went into how the characters dealt with him instead of it all being some great unsolvable affliction. Here's looking forward to seeing what happens in the next episode, especially with Chase.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 6, 2009)

I was hoping someone would die under Foreman's watch as head of the team. Just wished it didn't go done like it did last night. Now Chase is fucked & Cameron's gonna be one pissed off bitch when she hears off this. I hope 13 is smart enough to stay the fuck away from that prick Foreman. Nice move by her part on hitting his ass with the 3rd option.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 6, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> It would be the greatest breaking the 4th wall ever if they make a joke like 'YOU KILLED MUFASA!' or a joke based on Coming to America



_May _have worked if House was aware of Chase's actions, because only House could deliver a line like that and get away with it.

And I really don't want to pile on Taub, but I didn't find myself missing him at all, and the old team being back on is something beyond awesome. Now maybe we'll see them get a patient they all actually want to cure, so they can start discussing possible diseases and treatments.


----------



## Laex (Oct 6, 2009)

best of life, when house broke in to his apartment


----------



## Raviene (Oct 7, 2009)

WHOA!!...just watched the episode and cant believe the frustrated priest offed the cockroach killer.

I guess it was another case of _*"damned if you do, damned if you don't"*_....but if it was me i may/might have used the other guy who is hell bent in killing him...being an accomplice i guess is much lighter on the conscience .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2009)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> _May _have worked if House was aware of Chase's actions, because only House could deliver a line like that and get away with it.
> 
> And I really don't want to pile on Taub, but I didn't find myself missing him at all, and the old team being back on is something beyond awesome. Now maybe we'll see them get a patient they all actually want to cure, so they can start discussing possible diseases and treatments.


 It's lupus.
No, it's cancer.
No, it's this other thing.
Maybe it IS lupus.
It's NOT lupus.
It could be west nile.
Let's treat for everything.
Epiphany.
Hilarious scenes.
Case closed.

Satisfied?


----------



## Deimos (Oct 7, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> I was hoping someone would die under Foreman's watch as head of the team. Just wished it didn't go done like it did last night. Now Chase is fucked & Cameron's gonna be one pissed off bitch when she hears off this. I hope 13 is smart enough to stay the fuck away from that prick Foreman. Nice move by her part on hitting his ass with the 3rd option.



I thought Foreman was cool.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm not begging for the same thing the rest of the sesaon. Actually, just the next episode, I'd like for the old team to do it for nostalgia's sake. They can have all the drama they want in between the medicine (or, like many episodes in season 5, think of the patient in between the drama), which they will, since Foreman and Chase have this report to make. How long until House somehow figures out what went on?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2009)

Rest assured that House already knows.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 7, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Rest assured that House already knows.


Oh definitely. House knows everything.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 7, 2009)

Jennifer Morrison leaves House

I don't know if this has been posted yet, but there's a good chance that Chase is going to divorce Cameron in the near future.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 7, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Jennifer Morrison leaves House
> 
> I don't know if this has been posted yet, but there's a good chance that Chase is going to divorce Cameron in the near future.



They could have her commit suicide


----------



## Mider T (Oct 7, 2009)

"So Chase...if you plead insanity I know a nice little place in Jersey where you can stay with a lovely talent show...."


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 7, 2009)

House Dexter'd the shit out of the neighbor guy. Also, this season has potential to be the best with the way things are going.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 7, 2009)

> Morrison’s on-screen husband, Jesse Spencer (Chase), is not leaving the show. (Do the math and you can probably figure out how she’ll be written out.)


DAMMIT.
Why can't they get rid of that fool instead of the pretty lady? D:


Also lol Mider


----------



## Deimos (Oct 8, 2009)

Skotty said:


> DAMMIT.
> Why can't they get rid of that fool instead of the pretty lady? D:
> 
> 
> Also lol Mider



Maybe they found a prettier lady, but no prettier guy.


----------



## MajorThor (Oct 8, 2009)

-sigh- Foremen turned into one hugeass douche nozzle. Cameron leaving the show makes me sad, 13 needs to hook up with Chase. Cuddy needs to gain weight coz anorexia doesn't suit her. Cutdner needs to go Lazarus mode and...well, that's pretty much it. Also, bring back Amber.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 10, 2009)

*I KILLED MUFASA*


----------



## Frostman (Oct 12, 2009)

Ive been watching House for the last few days almost non-stop. i think im a addict. this is brilliant.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 12, 2009)

That really is disappointing to hear that cameron will be gone from the show. she was one of my favorite characters.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, Cameron leaving is actually a "creative decision of the producers"? Why did they have to have anyone leave at all when seeing the team together again makes me all tingly happy. D: Maybe it got too akward to have Morrison and Spencer on the same set together and still being a married couple in the show? They did break up irl awhile ago after all.


----------



## Vault (Oct 12, 2009)

Not cameron ¬_¬


----------



## Nakor (Oct 12, 2009)

If I had to choose between Chase or Cameron to leave, I would choose Cameron.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2009)

I would also choose Cameron. Who needs that flat-chested crybaby.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 12, 2009)

We need kutner no.2 he was better than 13 and the bold guy by a mile.


----------



## Femme fatale (Oct 12, 2009)

D'aaww. I wasn't too fond of Cameron, but I thought Chase/Cameron was lovely. Hope they don't divorce...

I'm happy aslong as I can have more Wilson. And by that, I don't mean him gaining another fuck buddy. He already has House for that.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 12, 2009)

Foreman: Actually...you're not going to taste it.

Kid:...

I do want to give the father one good hard shake for throwing away what he had like that. Wilson is such a sweet friend, the best that House could ever have I'm sure. Always fun when casual comments prompt House into some revelation about a case.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 12, 2009)

The episode was alright. the preview for the next one is hilarious hopefully it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 12, 2009)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I do want to give the father one good hard shake for throwing away what he had like that. Wilson is such a sweet friend, the best that House could ever have I'm sure. Always fun when casual comments prompt House into some revelation about a case.



Seriously. Those guys said he has thousands of people working for him, and he just threw them all out onto the street. Wilson is too good for House. Maybe now that House has gotten better about being a jerk, he will start to make it up to Wilson.

I was actually hoping this episode would end with the kid dying. We don't get too many of those episodes.


----------



## MajorThor (Oct 13, 2009)

T.D.A said:


> We need kutner no.2 he was better than 13 and the bold guy by a mile.



Agreed. 13 is a dried up hooker and the jew is, well, a jew.


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 14, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cl3IN3TrY-A[/YOUTUBE]

I _really_ want to know what scared them at the end.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 14, 2009)

how come hulu only has up to ep 3?

where can i watch the rest?


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 14, 2009)

ninjavideo.net


----------



## Sin (Oct 14, 2009)

I thought the way Cameron would leave would be taking the blame for Chase and getting her license revoked.

I'm not sure I like the divorce angle =/


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 14, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> ninjavideo.net



great site, 'cept for the fact they cut you off after 72 minutes


----------



## Raviene (Oct 14, 2009)

i liked what Chase said at the end to house...

_"whether you are in charge or not...but you ARE and you always WILL BE"_

i know the statement is old but still sounds cool


----------



## Vault (Oct 14, 2009)

Next episode has peaked my interest to new levels


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2009)

I didn't see no previews. 

Not a bad episode though. I knew House already knew.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 14, 2009)

I love House's logic, you might be a murderer but at least you're not a shit doctor so you can stay.

And I know that sounds sarcastic but it's really not.


Anyways obviously Cameron is going to find out so I've got to wonder if it'll ruin their marriage or not.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Oct 14, 2009)

WHY oh WHY did I watch that video? I will suffer till I see it now


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 14, 2009)

The episode was alright. 

I thought that cab scene with 13 was fucked up and hilarious. 

When Chase and Foreman were worry about covering each other asses. I knew House would eventually catch on to what happened and save their asses. Hell, he probably would have done the same thing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2009)

I woulldn't trust no stinkin' cabbie, either. 

I think he's the real one that hacked her damn email account.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 14, 2009)

something that makes House AND Foreskin jump back like scared trick or treaters?!

must see TV


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2009)

Maybe it's Cuddy nude, and she has old-hag tits.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 14, 2009)

that would be a _damn_ shame, a DAMN shame...Cuddy is a fine piece of ass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2009)

What if her ass is old and wrinkled?


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Oct 14, 2009)

She's not that old


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Laex (Oct 14, 2009)

oh.   my.  gawd.  


Just.. No


----------



## Munak (Oct 16, 2009)

Kah. Dee. 

I should not be turned on by this. 
I should not be turned on by this. 
I should not be turned on by this.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 16, 2009)

Cuddy what a milf


----------



## BluishSwirls (Oct 16, 2009)

Haven't seen much of Cuddy in this season so far. xD


----------



## Jimin (Oct 16, 2009)

^I just realized that too. I guess this means they're backing off Huddy for now. The Huddy moments got so awkward at the end of last season.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Oct 17, 2009)

^ I love the Huddy moments though. xD I think I read a spoiler somewhere that there would be a bit more of Cuddy in episode 7 though.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 17, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I _really_ want to know what scared them at the end.


Haha, me too as well, definitely. That part of the preview cracked me up.


Nakor said:


> Seriously. Those guys said he has thousands of people working for him, and he just threw them all out onto the street. Wilson is too good for House. Maybe now that House has gotten better about being a jerk, he will start to make it up to Wilson.
> 
> I was actually hoping this episode would end with the kid dying. We don't get too many of those episodes.


I too was vaguely hoping the kid would die. Sure, I wouldn't wish such a thing irl on such a sweet child. I just think about all the people who were affected horribly by what the father did and think that having his belief confirmed pisses me off.
I...I have no words. No wonder House dreamt of sexing her up.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 17, 2009)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Haha, me too as well, definitely. That part of the preview cracked me up.
> 
> I too was vaguely hoping the kid would die. Sure, I wouldn't wish such a thing irl on such a sweet child. I just think about all the people who were affected horribly by what the father did and think that having his belief confirmed pisses me off.
> 
> I...I have no words. No wonder House dreamt of sexing her up.



yeah I think the creators where hoping the viewers who were watching would get that too,but as house the world isnt fair.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 17, 2009)

Laex said:


> oh.   my.  gawd.
> 
> 
> Just.. No





Megatonton said:


> Kah. Dee.
> 
> I should not be turned on by this.
> I should not be turned on by this.
> I should not be turned on by this.



i dunno what the hell is wrong with you guys but Cuddy is a FINE piece...you guys are just gay or _not gay enough_!


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 19, 2009)

OMG she is soo hawt and sexy!
Real life huge laurie must be all nutz! Heck I would be nutz!

jee I just go nutz by lookin at her, thats why I like huddy, cause I only approve laurie to mae out with her 

he is goin to be black tom cassidy after all in the deadpool movie.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 19, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK!!

I don't give a flying shit about baseball...put house on you mother fuckers


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 19, 2009)

Is House going to be shown at a later time because of the baseball game showing?


----------



## Nakor (Oct 19, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Is House going to be shown at a later time because of the baseball game showing?



I hope it comes on right after the game. Thats the only reason I have it on now.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 19, 2009)

*steps in game with the first jersey I find of either team, hits home run, ends game.*

SOMEBODY SCORE ALREADY


----------



## Nakor (Oct 19, 2009)

Stupid Angels couldn't score with the bases loaded. bastards


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 19, 2009)

11th inning? This could go on forever. This must be what House and Foreman were freaking out about.

edit: Game ended, huzzzahhhh, well into the 8 o'clock block.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks! I totally forgot about that awesome part of the preview...now I'm even more annoyed.

EDIT  - WOO game is over! House better be on now!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 19, 2009)

FUCKING BASEBALL


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't care about highlights D:

fuck.

if it doesn't start from the beginning we'll have to dl or watch on hulu 8 days later D:


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 19, 2009)

It will be starting from the beginning. Fox doesn't want to anger their fans.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 19, 2009)

Excellent! It's starting at the beginning


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 19, 2009)

Who was the perp? He looked kinda like the spanish dude from Prison Break?

 House morning wood


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 19, 2009)

@ House doing rounds


----------



## Nakor (Oct 19, 2009)

house with the med-students was hilarious. 

i like how house and chase just made up a disease and treatment lol. then the guy leaves the hospital and dies.


----------



## Tay (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh shit.
I saw that coming.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 19, 2009)

hahaha. i wish it didn't go to a commercial after the guy wakes up.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 19, 2009)

I wish I didn't know the bleeding thing from at least one other show where one other autospy body was actually a living person. So sadly I knew immediately that he would awaken. I did love how House so quickly responded to it with something witty though. 

Seeing that makes me wonder if the other people in his family got buried when they were alive too.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 19, 2009)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> *I wish I didn't know the bleeding thing from at least one other show where one other autospy body was actually a living person.* So sadly I knew immediately that he would awaken. I did love how House so quickly responded to it with something witty though.
> 
> Seeing that makes me wonder if the other people in his family got buried when they were alive too.



I remember seeing the same thing somewhere else before as well. Wonder what we are both thinking of. 

That's an interesting question. That'd be really freaky

edit: what an odd transition to a commercial. (while in pain)I just went to the bathroom...dun dun dun...

Shouldn't they show like blood or something...?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 19, 2009)

All I know is that the ending left me feeling all warm and fuzzy. House trying to talk to someone who is gone and yelling out to Wilson about it being stupid was somehow oddly very sweet. xD


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 20, 2009)

November looks like a fun month. House is bringing back HousexCuddy. Chase is in deep shit with Cameron. 

The highlight for tonight's episode were the parkour (spelling?) and the autopsy scenes. For a moment there, House had me worry. I was waiting for Amber to pop up. Silly Wilson.


----------



## MajorThor (Oct 20, 2009)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> All I know is that the ending left me feeling all warm and fuzzy. House trying to talk to someone who is gone and yelling out to Wilson about it being stupid was somehow oddly very sweet. xD



I agree. I also liked the part where Wilson said "Yeah, he's honestly getting better now." as well, the acknowledgment is enough for me. Also when House basically manned up about his relationship with his dad, saying that there was some good times in there too, instead of outright claiming it was a horrible one.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 20, 2009)

Chase should just listen to Foreman and _tell his spouse._ She will be the last person on the planet to condemn him for killing off a ruthless dictator that Cameron herself wanted dead all along. Chase has this huge burden and he's already treading dangerous waters, as he's already dragging himself down, and with him his marriage. And Jennifer Morrison's leaving the show _midseason_, so you can imagine the reason she leaves.

The Wilson mumbling was revealing, the House mumbling was indeed oddly sweet, and the House/Cuddy implications awesome. I liked the part where Cuddy, in a stunning blue outfit, takes House out of the room filled with med students and they're arguing, for some reason their bodies with two inches of space between them. And instead of the camera following the two out of the room to have the conversation they've had a million times stays inside with the med students' and their perspectives. "No wonder why she hates him," one female med student remarks. "Oh, that's not hate, that's foreplay," observes the girl. And every House fan knows the latter statement is the more accurate one.

And later in the episode, "You _do _make me feel funny."


----------



## Jimin (Oct 21, 2009)

Holy crap. That resurrection scene scared the crap out of me. But then I couldn't help but lol for a while after that scene. XD


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 9, 2009)

Cuddy looked quite fetching in that outfit


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 9, 2009)

/waves at new episode. lol @ House oogling Cuddy. That reminds me of the picture someone out here posted of her in something sexy. And there goes House again with his...fun ways of testing patients.


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 10, 2009)

Did not see that coming.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cuddy giving it up to that guy !? That little fuck. House had his eyes set on that fine piece of ass. 

Chase finally tells Cameron. From the previews for next week. She's taking it better than expected. 

Why the fuck would House want to bring back Taub ? I hate that fucker. Good bye old team.


----------



## Sin (Nov 10, 2009)

Extremely saddened by the fact that Taub is coming back.


----------



## zan (Nov 10, 2009)

DEA vs. 'House'


"We have not been given, nor will we be given, an adequate explanation for why House's chronic pain is suddenly manageable without painkillers. Keep in mind House had a legitimate, verifiable medical condition (infarction leading to muscle death) in his leg, so it's not like fibromyalgia or bad headaches some other painful condition that is hard if not impossible to medically verify.

The DEA has been writing letters to Fox complaining about House's "flagrant use and abuse of narcotics without consequence" for years now, and finally the network, writers, and producers all caved in to the government's demands... in the worst possible way. They decided to make the vicodin House had been taking for over a decade into a sudden hallucinogen, causing him to see dead people. They showed him going through the painful detox, and now he's just fine and dandy, no reference to his pain at all. And there won't be any further reference to his pain, other than "it's all manageable."

Idiots will consider this to be "character growth" but you can do your own Freedom of Information Act request and get the letters the DEA sent to Fox demanding that "House" no longer show a character using drugs and performing well (exceptionally well, in fact) at his job, without horrible consequences. You know, "for the children."

House's chronic pain and need for vicodin (in reality he should be on something much stronger and without the toxic acetaminophen that vicodin contains) were a central part of the show and the character of Dr. Gregory House. If they are going to destroy the character like this - at the request of the government, no less - then I won't be watching the show for much longer.

They gave the DEA final script approval over all episodes of House. Talk about big brother. Then again, "big brother" is the very essence of drug prohibition."


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 10, 2009)

Finally, Chase tells his wife. The bond between Wilson and House always makes me feel vaguely warm and fuzzy. I had to laugh when Wilson called House a good friend, what a way to protect someone. xD

As for the idea of his pain being managable, hm, at least I thought the entire episode involving him at the ward with detox was interesting. Possibly one of my favorites even.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Nov 10, 2009)

Taub is coming back? Now that sucks... He bored me to death...


----------



## Sin (Nov 10, 2009)

helpmenow316 said:


> DEA vs. 'House'
> 
> 
> "We have not been given, nor will we be given, an adequate explanation for why House's chronic pain is suddenly manageable without painkillers. Keep in mind House had a legitimate, verifiable medical condition (infarction leading to muscle death) in his leg, so it's not like fibromyalgia or bad headaches some other painful condition that is hard if not impossible to medically verify.
> ...


Extremely interesting.

Good find.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Nov 10, 2009)

Taub's coming back?

Eeeeeeeeeew


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 10, 2009)

Shit son, shit's going down with Chase/Cameron now.


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 11, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaaannnnnd this is where Cameron leaves the show, as foretold weeks ago. She'll get all "my heart bleeds for all creatures of the world, what you did was wrong....peace out kid"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2009)

I didn't see no previews for next week, but this week's episode was great. I like how House gave that speech and pinned it on some other random-ass doctor. 

Shit's about to hit the fan, I'm sure, but even if Cameron does leave I won't miss her. Short Jew guy is a better source for House's jokes anyway.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 12, 2009)

Cuddy doesn't want House because she thinks he won't be there for her all the time,and instead she goes for a PI whose job is to wander around spying on people 24/7 which leaves no time for a personal life....wtf!!!!
what a no brainer!!!!!

and this is the end of cameroon.the saint that she is,she won't forgive chase,i'm sure.i'm sad,she was hot!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 12, 2009)

Certainly she does not have the analytical skills of House.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 16, 2009)

So the first thing I thought when I saw the porn star's pained expression was: I wonder if he makes that face in the films.  I do kind of like this patient, usually the smartasses annoy me. How dare Chase close House's porn viewing!


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 16, 2009)

Ciao Cameron


----------



## Sin (Nov 16, 2009)

Good episode.

I'm okay with 2/3rds of the old team.

I really sure Taub was the one that killed themselves tho.


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 17, 2009)

Sin said:


> Good episode.
> 
> I'm okay with 2/3rds of the old team.
> 
> I really sure Taub was the one that killed themselves tho.



You're thinking Kudner.


----------



## Sin (Nov 17, 2009)

MajorThor said:


> You're thinking Kudner.


I meant to type "wish" and for some reason wrote "sure"


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 17, 2009)

Just Blaze said:


> I think the show missed out on an opportunity to hire a new staff.  We already know everything about Taub, Hadley, Foreman, Chase, Cameron.  A fresh start would be nice.



IMO: It'd feel too redundant if they did that. As you stated we know everything there is to know about both up to date teams, why add even more?  An other IMO: I think the writers should explore the teams past even more so, like on Foremans past with his criminal record and the sole reason why House hired him in the first place. Taub's arranged marriage and just how the wife ended up loving him in the end (lord knows, she was prolly pissed at the get go), Chases reasoning behind being a complete douche all the time. The reason why Cameron hasn't gotten knocked up yet, she'd be a good mother....I bet she's still a lol virgin lol.

Whos Hadley again?


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 17, 2009)

Sin said:


> Good episode.
> 
> I'm okay with 2/3rds of the old team.
> 
> I really sure Taub was the one that killed themselves tho.




Taub. = Not dead.


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 17, 2009)

- They made Cameron some what of a bitch last night. 

- Fuckin' Taub. Can we kill him off already.

- Wonder what House did this time to piss off Chase.


----------



## Raviene (Nov 17, 2009)

for some odd reason...i could see Chase and 13 smexin each other

2 damaged goods trying to find happiness


----------



## LayZ (Nov 17, 2009)

lol @ porno intro  *ass smack* :ho

I really liked this episode. 

Chase killed Vadar and is addicted to the power of the "dark side". 

Welcome back 13.  

Peace out Cameron, come back as a brunette again.


----------



## Sin (Nov 17, 2009)

MajorThor said:


> Taub. = Not dead.


You = Bad at reading.

I already addressed I meant to type "wish" instead of "sure" as in "I wish Taub was the one that killed themselves"

It's okay though. It's hard to read sometimes.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 17, 2009)

I liked Taub this episode.


----------



## The World (Nov 18, 2009)

Taub isn't dead yet? Fuck.

And when is House gonna make some Jew babies with Cuddy?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 18, 2009)

lol next week looks awesome


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2009)

Cameron won't be missed. She's too good two-shoes for the House gang. 

Now that their conscience is gone I expect the dogs to come out and start going crazy with a group of dead patients a week.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm torn, I thought the Cameron/Chase marriage was artificial and forced, so I'm glad it's over.  But of the original three, Cameron was the only interesting one.

Maybe Foreman/Chase will get busted for their murder/cover up and Cameron will come back.  

(Seriously, they can both leave.  Especially Foreman.)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2009)

You're only saying that because he's black.



Honestly the only interesting people on the show are House, Wilson, Cuddy's juggs, and Kutner. And Kutner is dead.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 18, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're only saying that because he's black.


 **


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey, I offered token honky to get Foreman off the show.  

Seriously though, Foreman has added _nothing_ to the show since they brought him back during the "new team" arc.

At least Chase killed someone, that was mildly interesting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2009)

Foreman does seem to be inconsequential right now, but I have faith in a brotha.


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 18, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> Taub isn't dead yet? Fuck.
> 
> And when is House gonna make some Jew babies with Cuddy?



Cuddy is barren, too old to produce the needed whatnots in her vagoo.


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 18, 2009)

Sin said:


> You = Bad at reading.
> 
> I already addressed I meant to type "wish" instead of "sure" as in "I wish Taub was the one that killed themselves"
> 
> It's okay though. It's hard to read sometimes.



Na man, I just didn't give a darn. It was your horrible grammar and spelling that warranted the picture and correction in the first place.

It's okay though. It's hard to type sometimes.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 18, 2009)

Cameron was so hot this episode. 



LayZ said:


> Peace out Cameron, come back as a brunette again.


----------



## Sin (Nov 18, 2009)

MajorThor said:


> Na man, I just didn't give a darn. It was your horrible grammar and spelling that warranted the picture and correction in the first place.
> 
> It's okay though. It's hard to type sometimes.


It has nothing to do with either grammar or spelling, I just used the wrong word out of a brain fart.

Nice try though.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Nov 19, 2009)

If cameron was still a brunette, I might have cared more about her leaving. It also felt very forced, and illogical.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 19, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Especially Foreman.)



Seriously Foreman sucks and if he hooks up with 13 again,i'm gonna throw something at the screen

and i'm sorry to see cameroon go,but atleast 13 is back


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2009)

Sin said:


> It has nothing to do with either grammar or spelling, I just used the wrong word out of a brain fart.
> 
> Nice try though.



His talking about "I wish Taub was the one that killed themselves", Its broken


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 23, 2009)

New episode airing right now and House's plans of crashing poor Cuddy's turkey dinner and proposing it as a positive thing for her was just great.  I do like the bit about the patient's story of abandoning his success in using his brilliance in favor of happiness. I can see House and the man talking about that a little bit. Considering House himself was on the edge of abandoning what he was really passionate about in order to be happy and healthy as well.


----------



## Migooki (Nov 24, 2009)

DEAR GOD THE FUCKING SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD. Piece of shit.


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 24, 2009)

Motoko said:


> DEAR GOD THE FUCKING SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD. Piece of shit.



Don't read until you're caught up?  It's rocket science.


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 24, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're only saying that because he's black.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly the only interesting people on the show are House, Wilson, Cuddy's juggs, and Kutner. And Kutner is dead.



Cuddy doesn't have "juggs" she's like a tabletop, uses one helluva pushup bra to get some cleavage to show.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 24, 2009)

I never did comment on the end of the episode. I cracked up at Taub's lie to his wife, it sure did work out for him though.  Everything with the punch was great, even Chase apologizing and telling House why he did it in the first place. But since James, I think that was the patient's name, is going back to his cough medicine abuse I wonder if we'll ever hear from him again.

One of my favorite little bits -
*House:* Excuse me, I can't remember if I mocked you for being a male nurse yet.
*Nurse: *...I think this counts.
*House:* Fair enough.


Motoko said:


> DEAR GOD THE FUCKING SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD. Piece of shit.


Oh, sorry about that, but I've never seen materials from a current episode being spoiler tagged for any of the tv series threads I post in. o_O


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 24, 2009)

Maybe it's because I've been an avid House fan for years, but I'm really starting to accurately predict stuff that happens on the show. All those schemes and counter-schemes that House and Cuddy were running on each other was something I really saw coming. And can we really doubt that Cuddy and House are going to end up together anyway? Cuddy's like a highly sought-after talent using Lucas as her bargaining chip, all to get House to raise up her quota (or, in non-metaphorical terms, show that he can change). Once House raises that quota, he should be fine in the end. All he has to do is want her more, which we know he does. All he has to do is demonstrate it.

I mean, you can't fault House. The fucker's making an effort.


----------



## Raviene (Nov 24, 2009)

i haven't realized this until watching this episode but i am now better at lying than i was 3 years ago before i started watching this show...

so fukin proud of myself


----------



## EvanNJames (Nov 24, 2009)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> And can we really doubt that Cuddy and House are going to end up together anyway? Cuddy's like a highly sought-after talent using Lucas as her bargaining chip, all to get House to raise up her quota (or, in non-metaphorical terms, show that he can change). Once House raises that quota, he should be fine in the end. All he has to do is want her more, which we know he does. All he has to do is demonstrate it.
> 
> I mean, you can't fault House. The fucker's making an effort.


 

Yeah, I was annoyed by that-- you must admit, though, House isn't always the most dependable sod. However, Lucas?? Come on, really?

Eww.

House ftw, or maybe just a string of consistent dates and babysittings.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 24, 2009)

I know I'm over a week late, but screw Cameron.  If you value the sanctity of life so highly why would you actively start another Holocaust?


----------



## Sin (Nov 25, 2009)

Lucas and Cuddy just look terrible together.

It needs to end


----------



## Raviene (Nov 25, 2009)

but do you also honestly see House being sweet and wholesome and daddy like...i think not


----------



## The World (Nov 25, 2009)

I can't believe Chase hugged Cameron at the end. I would of said "Fuck you bitch!"

Get that holier than thou stick up out of your ass Cameron, dumb bitch.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 25, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> I can't believe Chase hugged Cameron at the end. I would of said "Fuck you bitch!"
> 
> Get that holier than thou stick up out of your ass Cameron, dumb bitch.


What I really hate is that she is being holier than thou about wanting to commit genocide.  It is one level of annoyance to act like that when you are in the right, it is orders of magnitude worse when you are on the side of ludicrous evil.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 26, 2009)

Did anyone else like that Mike Tomlin joke directed at Foreman?


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 26, 2009)

LayZ said:


> Did anyone else like that Mike Tomlin joke directed at Foreman?



Who's Mike Tomlin?


----------



## LayZ (Nov 26, 2009)

MajorThor said:


> Who's Mike Tomlin?


Steelers Head Coach, won the Super Bowl last year.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Tomlin is on the left.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 26, 2009)

omg...they're both black!


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 26, 2009)

LayZ said:


> Steelers Head Coach, won the Super Bowl last year.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Hah, god damn that's fucked up. Doppelganger systems gone and fucked the world up.


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2009)

LayZ said:


> Steelers Head Coach, won the Super Bowl last year.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Omfg im seeing double


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 26, 2009)

Sin said:


> Lucas and Cuddy just look terrible together.
> 
> It needs to end



Lucas? who the fck is Lucas?


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Nov 27, 2009)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> Maybe it's because I've been an avid House fan for years, but I'm really starting to accurately predict stuff that happens on the show. All those schemes and counter-schemes that House and Cuddy were running on each other was something I really saw coming. And can we really doubt that Cuddy and House are going to end up together anyway? Cuddy's like a highly sought-after talent using Lucas as her bargaining chip, all to get House to raise up her quota (or, in non-metaphorical terms, show that he can change). Once House raises that quota, he should be fine in the end. All he has to do is want her more, which we know he does. All he has to do is demonstrate it.
> 
> I mean, you can't fault House. The fucker's making an effort.



same here,I basically knew halfway through the episode.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 27, 2009)

I assume this is the last season right?


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Nov 27, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> I assume this is the last season right?



GTF

No!!


----------



## Jimin (Nov 27, 2009)

I would imagine there would be at least 1 more after this one. Still too many loose ends atm. However, the last couple seasons had one big problem. The episodes didn't really advance the plot. Most of them were really just filler episodes really. Lately, the new episodes haven't been like that.


----------



## Naruko (Nov 29, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I know I'm over a week late, but screw Cameron.  If you value the sanctity of life so highly why would you actively start another Holocaust?



I haven't been able to stomach Cameron for a LONG time because of her self-righteous attitude. I still remember her lectures and soap boxing about T'bala and how they should let him die because he's a dictator. She wanted him dead herself, then she has the gall to get in Chases face for doing what he did? She promised to stand by him, I can understand it's difficult to do so when murder comes into play, but she made that promise. Then she gets sanctimonious? Fuck her, good riddance, I hope she stays gone. 

I really disliked Chase at the start of the show (hello, could he be more of an insensitive ass to overweight people and butt kissing sycophant to whoever is in charge?) He's grown as a character. She hasn't changed though. Now if we can just get rid of 13  (I know, I'm in the minority that finds her dull). 



Sin said:


> Lucas and Cuddy just look terrible together.
> 
> It needs to end



I gotta be honest. I'm glad Cuddy is finding some happiness, and I really like the Lucas character, so I'm happy to see him back. However, I do prefer Lucas-House time...their interactions were great fun. I'm bummed they taunted us with Huddy then snatched it away. I give props to House for showing his improvement, his new maturity and stability and whatnot. I'm gonna be insanely  pissed if the show writers have him go "oh well, can't have Cuddy *vicodintime*." His recovery went better than I expected and he's got more room to be anti social and entertaining in new ways without it always having to hinge around his vicodin. I would like to see Lucas and Cuddy split but Lucas stay (and Cuddy give House a chance). Not holding my breath, though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2009)

They hornswaggled House. I thought it was rather sad, although you could see it coming, that they let House go on the three hour drive to nowhere on Thanksgiving. Then again, what else would House do on Thanksgiving? Drink booze and get hookers?

I liked when Jewish guy said "Lupus" as a last-ditch, off-the-cuff diagnosis idea. I also forgot his name.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 30, 2009)

I liked the episode, it was nice to see it in Wilson's point of view for once, my favorite part had to be the end were Wilson was taking small "baby steps" :ho


----------



## Sin (Nov 30, 2009)

Darth Wilson is awesome.

Also, a hilarious little part of the episode was how House's patients kept having hilariously complicated things happening in the background.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 1, 2009)

I really do adore Wilson and I was glad this episode showcased a day in the life of Wilson at work. I lol'ed at Wilson bidding on that house Cuddy wanted though. What a friend Wilson is. :3 You all don't know how perversely happy I was to hear House say, "If you die, I'm alone". Not just because it showed how important Wilson is to House but that House is still moving forward by being willing to admit something like that at all.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 1, 2009)

Just started watching House,I think it's a alright show.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Dec 2, 2009)

Anyone else catch House's Monty Python reference?  I definitely wouldn't have if my Phil 110 (Logic) teacher hadn't used the sketch last semester:




I wonder if Hugh Laurie suggested that reference himself, or if it was the writers?


----------



## EvanNJames (Dec 2, 2009)

"Baby steps, Wilson...baby steps."

That was awesome. A day in the life of Wilson was strangely refreshing from the normal let's follow House and do whatever crazy shit he's got stewing in that scary mind of his.


I liked how House already had Wilson's friend figured out from the start-- it made it all that more devastating by the end of the show. But, if I were in Wilson's situation, I probably would have done the same thing too. He's such a damn softie. 

I think this episode helped evolve Wilson's character from a "dormat" to someone who's learned his lesson and has a stronger sense of preserverance, which is what I really liked about this episode.


----------



## MajorThor (Dec 2, 2009)

Kage no Yume said:


> Anyone else catch House's Monty Python reference?  I definitely wouldn't have if my Phil 110 (Logic) teacher hadn't used the sketch last semester:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tl;dr, wat?


----------



## Kage no Yume (Dec 2, 2009)

MajorThor said:


> tl;dr, wat?



Just skip down to the "References in Pop Culture" section of the article.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 3, 2009)

Sure was funny when Wilson thought he had a "House moment" only to get shot down like a Japanese plane over Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 3, 2009)

He did have a house moment he was right about the old guy being depressed right?


----------



## MajorThor (Dec 3, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> He did have a house moment he was right about the old guy being depressed right?



Aye. Just because the old guy wasn't talking more about his grandkids and shit. Wilson thought out of the box for that one and it panned out.

I too enjoyed this episode, there should be more like it....because it really did show more character depth due to the focus being on an other character.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 3, 2009)

I always wondered how they were going to keep up the quality of House episodes specially now that House is a slightly nicer ,dope free version of his old self.And then i watched this week's episode.Considering that this was probably the House episode where House got least screen time,as all of it was about Wilson,it was brilliant.i loved this episode,specially the end..baby steps,indeed,lol.
Also glad the focus moved slightly away from Huddy drama,it was getting a bit too much.
This was also probably the only episode in the series(discounting the mental facility ones) which was not about House's patient/House's brilliant diagnosis.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 4, 2009)

Wilson's friend was a dick. Next time they go out hunting. Dick Cheney his ass!


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm starting to hate the stupid Huddy drama.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 4, 2009)

I guess we can let Wilson have his House moment. I was impressed how well he took the role of House with the team, too. I guess he knows more than just cancer, eh?

I do also think the Huddy thing is wearing a bit thin. Shit or get off the pot already.


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2009)

Wilson needed his moment for sure. His character was being pushed aside too much, and that's saying something about the ultimate sidekick barring Ando.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 4, 2009)

And the ultimate bushy-brows beside Rock Lee.


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow just discover the season final spoiler by accident...OMG
Be warn Major spoiler->


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 4, 2009)

Could be epic.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 4, 2009)

imdb is not the most reliable source but it does sound like an awesome idea for the finale


----------



## Migooki (Dec 7, 2009)

OMG WHAT. Oh God, now I gotta watch the missing episodes so I'm up to date.
What episode is House on now and which is the final?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 7, 2009)

Miyuki said:


> OMG WHAT. Oh God, now I gotta watch the missing episodes so I'm up to date.
> What episode is House on now and which is the final?


Last week's episode was 6-10

Doesn't look like there's one tonight


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 7, 2009)

Why isn't there an episode tonight?!


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 7, 2009)

omg, gotta get to watch season 6,  havent seen any house since 5th.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 7, 2009)

No more episodes for the forseeable future.

I think they're done until after New Years.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 8, 2009)

shiiiiiit!

i was looking forward to the next episode!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2009)

Monster-fucking assholes.


----------



## Felix (Dec 8, 2009)

House is so god damned erratic in it's episode schedule


----------



## Sin (Dec 8, 2009)

Felix said:


> House is so god damned erratic in it's episode schedule


Most shows go on break in December.

Holidays + College Kids back from dorms = Bad for ratings.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 8, 2009)

all they care about is ratings!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, they don't care about us guys that watch TV all day all year and have no family or friends or lives. 

I mean, if it weren't for television I'd have to actually find something productive to do. 



PS: unfortunately I'm not being sarcastic.


----------



## Laex (Dec 8, 2009)

kso. i pretty sure there's one more christmas-y episode happening next week 


but then thats it until a while after chirstmas


----------



## MajorThor (Dec 9, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> Wow just discover the season final spoiler by accident...OMG
> Be warn Major spoiler->



God I hope that's untrue. Throwing in a "long lost son" bullshit would kill the show for me.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm not going to read the spoiler in case it's true, but I'm pissed like everyone else that House is taking a break. Looks like the only shows that I'll be watching for now are Nip/Tuck and Fringe because all the other are either ending or taking a break.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2009)

MajorThor said:


> God I hope that's untrue. Throwing in a "long lost son" bullshit would kill the show for me.


 I'd be equally pissed if he isn't as awesome and sarcastic as House.

If he was, I think I could forgive the transgression as long as he disappeared forever and it was proven he wasn't really his son at all because House should never have kids.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 13, 2009)

Finally saw the last episode. Oh Wilson...


----------



## Chee (Dec 13, 2009)

Don't they usually air Christmas themed episodes around this time?


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Dec 13, 2009)

why is there such a big pause for the series ?


----------



## Jimin (Dec 16, 2009)

Wait, does this mean its now House/Wilson vs Cuddy? I like it.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Dec 16, 2009)

UchihaItachimk said:


> why is there such a big pause for the series ?



well its not just house but all the big networks have to put programming on hold, due to sports scheduling.


----------



## Sin (Dec 20, 2009)

> Fox has decided to air the next new episode of  on  January 11, which happens to coincide with the regular time-slot  premiere of NBC's .
> 
> For   fans who want to see the show earn good ratings and allow them to stop  eating $5 chicken teriyaki subs, this is certainly not what the doctor  ordered. (Ha! See what I did there?)
> 
> was due to return on January 25, giving  a  head start to gain momentum in its Monday time slot. But once NBC  announced its mid-season schedule, Fox took a look and said, "Nuh-uh."


God bless NBC and its shitty shows.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 20, 2009)

lol Chuck


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]rDm7TdbOi0A[/YOUTUBE]

Lol @ Jack Bauer moment.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 5, 2010)

House is my waifu.


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2010)

Lol i need the drugs


----------



## Chee (Jan 6, 2010)

"I NEED THE DRUGS...hmm...works for Jack Bauer."


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 6, 2010)

Haha, that marks the third time, to my knowledge, that House has dropped a Jack Bauer reference. The first time was when Foreman was sick for two episodes and Cuddy had to lock a dead cop in with the same disease. The second was when House was invited by the CIA to help diagnos one of their guys.

Feel bad for Chuck. I really liked the show. It has its own charm, and I did watch the first season when it debuted a couple of years ago, but ever since NBC put it up against House, I haven't been keeping up with it. Fuck NBC, by the way. They want to put Chuck up against a ratings powerhouse and then try and pull it off the air when it sees that the ratings aren't so high? Fans had to petition them not to be stupid and bring the show back. It's not Chuck's fault that NBC tries to match it with House.


----------



## Anarch (Jan 6, 2010)

i liked the few episodes of Chuck that i watched but it cannot match up to House.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 6, 2010)

Bear Walken said:


> [YOUTUBE]rDm7TdbOi0A[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Lol @ Jack Bauer moment.



lmfao at House in the end.


----------



## Femme fatale (Jan 8, 2010)

See the global promo?

"Greggory House, will you marry me?"

House/Wilson: It's canon.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2010)

OH GOD POST IT FEMME.


----------



## Femme fatale (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2010)

Fuck yes. HousexWilson FTW.


----------



## Femme fatale (Jan 9, 2010)

I know right!? 

I don't care if it's all an elaborate scheme, its still awesome.


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2010)

Yea, of course its taken out of context, but I can daydream.


----------



## Femme fatale (Jan 9, 2010)

In my mind they go riding off into the sunset together on a white horse pek


----------



## Laex (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Femme fatale (Jan 9, 2010)

^ pek

And and Greg Yaitanes (director of House) said on twitter to the question along the lines of "Why has everyone had a piece of House except Wilson? Even Alfie got a hug!" and he said to look out for this episode because it has THE MOST EPIC HOUSE SCENE EVER IN HISTORY.

His words not mine...


----------



## Laex (Jan 11, 2010)

That was the most amazing thing.

*Bang*...       Cool.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2010)

Is this a new episode?


----------



## LayZ (Jan 11, 2010)

lol @ Chases hair


----------



## Laex (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh god. The wilson moments. Much love.


Yeah Mider it is.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh Wilson  Shippers' dream


----------



## Laex (Jan 11, 2010)

Me and cait are gonna have a time.


These wilson moments are so amazing


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2010)

Wilson's probably gonna admit he's not gay, but loves House at the end of the episode.


----------



## Laex (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank god we have spoilers.


----------



## Laex (Jan 11, 2010)

LayZ said:


> lol @ Chases hair



Yes it is weird...



Best. Scene. Ever.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 11, 2010)

Hooker 13 pek


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 11, 2010)

"House, Will you marry me"

Funniest. Episode. Ever.


----------



## Laex (Jan 11, 2010)

LayZ said:


> Hooker 13 pek



you gots ta love whores.


----------



## Laex (Jan 11, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> "House, Will you marry me"
> 
> Funniest. Episode. Ever.



This was obvious ever since I saw the spoilers.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 11, 2010)

Laex said:


> you gots ta love whores.


Its against the rule to "love dem ho's".  But 13 is the exception to the rule.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 11, 2010)

I support the House/Wilson scheme in this episode :ho


----------



## ragnara (Jan 12, 2010)

The House x Wilson scenes were awesome but House's Jack Bauer scene is the winner for me.


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2010)

Darth Wilson grows stronger each episode.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2010)

That was a great episode. While I saw the Wilson proposal coming a mile away, it was still pretty funny. I was laughing before he did it, actually. I had a "House moment" in my deduction.

I can't wait for the HousexWilson sex scene.


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2010)

CMX that last bit...

You serious?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh, totally. I'd go gay for either one of them.


----------



## Laex (Jan 12, 2010)

The House/Wilson-ness is growing on people it seems


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2010)

I wonder what Juggs will say about this CMX, throw you into space?


----------



## Raviene (Jan 12, 2010)

this episode felt like i just watched a damn movie

BTW... Wilson showed that only he can fuck w/ House (no pun intended....seriously)


----------



## Laex (Jan 12, 2010)

I like your phrasing there


----------



## Sin (Jan 12, 2010)

This episode was fuckwin.

The best part (aside from Hooker 13) was "The phrase 'who's your daddy' comes to mind" though


----------



## Laex (Jan 12, 2010)

The House/Wilson moments were much better IMO.


----------



## Chee (Jan 12, 2010)

They make an amazing couple. :ho


----------



## Laex (Jan 12, 2010)

Well that is a given. Especially after they moved into a new apartment together


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2010)

Vault said:


> I wonder what Juggs will say about this CMX, throw you into space?


 He would likely break me in half and use my spine as a toothpick. 

I only meant it in a non-gay way. Honestly, Cain, honestly! 


House is going to be a lot more awesome now that those two guys are sharing a renewed buddy dynamic. More Wilson is always good.


----------



## Laex (Jan 12, 2010)

Wilson is ofc the best character, except house himself


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 12, 2010)

hahahahahahahaha

omg 


housexwilson FTW!!


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 13, 2010)

I totally called Foreman fucking with the guys. And Wilson is so gay


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jan 13, 2010)

I think everyone (everyone who didn't can now feel inferior) realized that Foreman knew they were fucking with him. 

Wilson is just win.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 13, 2010)

Rob` said:


> I think everyone (everyone who didn't can now feel inferior) realized that Foreman knew they were fucking with him.


It was so obvious when he said "I'm leaving after this case."


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 13, 2010)

I hate ot do this but I got to.

Heroes is a great show, but House is the best show of ALL TIME! *OF ALL TIME!*


----------



## Anarch (Jan 13, 2010)

HouseXWilson is hilarious but i'd much rather go for HouseXCuddy.and of course everyone saw through Foreman's gag.the dude's been with House a lot longer than the rest,of course he's smarter than them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2010)

HousexCuddy might be hotter but it's nowhere near as humorous. Isn't that what this show is all about?


----------



## Vault (Jan 13, 2010)

Foreman is becoming more and more like House.


----------



## Anarch (Jan 13, 2010)

Vault said:


> Foreman is becoming more and more like House.



Foreman is House minus some of the genius and all of the fun things we like about House so basically that makes him a bigger jerk.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2010)

Foreman is like a dumber, blacker version of House that isn't as funny or sarcastic or witty.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 13, 2010)

True.  But his ability to walk and nail hotties makes up for it.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 13, 2010)

Foreman is black house. Has sex with white women and make white people  feel guilty


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2010)

With a little work and a cane of his own, Foreman could be a pimp version of House.


----------



## Anarch (Jan 13, 2010)

LayZ said:


> True.  But his ability to walk and nail hotties makes up for it.



i still can't imagine why 13 fell for him.now that cameron is out maybe she should hook up with Chase and thats the way it should've been.
13XForeman was


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 13, 2010)

Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> Foreman is black house. Has sex with white women and make white people  feel guilty



well said brother, well said


----------



## Laex (Jan 18, 2010)

No house this week?


----------



## Chee (Jan 18, 2010)

No. Those assholes are airing 24 instead. 

Fox sucks with their programming schedules. Who the fuck is running that company? Honestly.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 18, 2010)

Chee said:


> No. Those assholes are airing 24 instead.
> 
> Fox sucks with their programming schedules. Who the fuck is running that company? Honestly.



At least it's not as bad as nbc


----------



## Chee (Jan 18, 2010)

That is true.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2010)

Fuck 24, I want my House.


----------



## Raviene (Jan 20, 2010)

Starrk said:


> i still can't imagine why 13 fell for him.now that cameron is out maybe she should hook up with Chase and thats the way it should've been.
> 13XForeman was



*WHAT!!...ARE YOU SAYING YOU HAVE A PROBLEM W/ INTERRACIAL COUPLES!!!*


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 20, 2010)

Ha, I didn't watch last week's episode until today, wonders of Hulu. I found the stuff with House and Wilson to be much more interesting than the case itself. Not that that wasn't well done as well. But when Wilson proposed to House I just about died. He truly learned from the best.


----------



## Femme fatale (Jan 21, 2010)

I liked how the old woman was all "SAY YES!!"


----------



## Laex (Jan 25, 2010)

More Hilson moments?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 25, 2010)

New week's episode looks like an epic showdown


----------



## LayZ (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a feeling that if that sociopath wasn't attractive then 13 wouldn't have been hatin' on her.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah, 13 was just hatin'. Also, is it just me, or was the psycopath not really as hot as they tried to make her out to be? I found her only reasonably attractive.


----------



## Raviene (Jan 26, 2010)

i have watched many movies about psychopaths and none have scared me as much as this episode...its quite ironic since i know its not what the writers have intended but... i don't know maybe its just me


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2010)

You could say she scared the pants off me.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, 13 was just hatin'. Also, is it just me, or was the psycopath not really as hot as they tried to make her out to be? I found her only reasonably attractive.


Yeah she wasn't all that.  That model that turn out to be a guy was hotter than her.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2010)

Ironically the model that was a boy scared the pants back on me.


----------



## Chee (Jan 26, 2010)

Who's house was that at the end?


----------



## Laex (Jan 26, 2010)

Chee said:


> Who's house was that at the end?



Pretty sure it was the guy who was losing his house because his license got revoked.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2010)

Thought that was obvious, Chee? 

I'm glad they showed us the amount on the check. TV always hides that shit and it annoys the fuck out of me. Next I want to know how much money House makes (on the show). I'm sure it's gotta be a ton but they are constantly trying to make him look hard-up for money.


----------



## Chee (Jan 26, 2010)

Yea, just wanted to make sure CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2010)

Looooooooool, your dumb.

It's okay, Chee, sometimes I get confused on which one is Wilson. It's the short Jew, right?

Really, though, I used to not know who Cuddy was. Then I watched an episode of House.


----------



## Laex (Jan 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Thought that was obvious, Chee?
> 
> I'm glad they showed us the amount on the check. TV always hides that shit and it annoys the fuck out of me. Next I want to know how much money House makes (on the show). I'm sure it's gotta be a ton but they are constantly trying to make him look hard-up for money.



i would say 250K+ 


Edit: thats so mean :ho


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm going to pretend to work now.

rstnpgseonpr[gmhndhojmgd]gnbsrm

BING


----------



## Chee (Jan 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Looooooooool, your dumb.
> 
> It's okay, Chee, sometimes I get confused on which one is Wilson. It's the short Jew, right?
> 
> Really, though, I used to not know who Cuddy was. Then I watched an episode of House.



                                              .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2010)

Laex said:


> i would say 250K+
> 
> 
> Edit: thats so mean :ho


 You know, I would've agreed with that a few months ago. But then I saw how much doctors make starting out.
pissed



Rob` said:


> I'm going to pretend to work now.
> 
> rstnpgseonpr[gmhndhojmgd]gnbsrm
> 
> BING


  That was arguably my favorite part of this episode.


----------



## Laex (Jan 26, 2010)

Rob` said:


> I'm going to pretend to work now.
> 
> rstnpgseonpr[gmhndhojmgd]gnbsrm
> 
> BING



Something else at the begining which is much funnier. 

When they were briefing house on all the cases, one of them was "A 15 year old boy with head aches and excessive hair growth"

House: "Tell him nto to masturbate more than 3 times daily "


----------



## Vault (Jan 27, 2010)

How much was the cheque?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2010)

5,000 dollars.


----------



## Vault (Jan 27, 2010)

Wilson lends House 15k and doesnt really care if he pays back or not.


----------



## Laex (Jan 27, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> 5,000 dollars.



I saw 10,000 when he was putting it through the door at the end.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it was 5,000. 

Someone needs to dig up the tape and settle this. I don't have it recorded anymore myself.


----------



## Laex (Jan 27, 2010)

I will go look


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2010)

I think we need a third party. Someone who is completely unbiased. You'll just lie and say it was 10,000.


----------



## Laex (Jan 27, 2010)

Dont be so 

I dont lie  It is 5k.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2010)

Now you're lying to make my feel better.


----------



## Laex (Jan 27, 2010)

Fine go fine out for yourself lazy


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 27, 2010)

I checked. It was 5K.


----------



## Laex (Jan 27, 2010)

see?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2010)

So that means you owe me 10,000 bucks for being right. I accept cash and wire transfer.


----------



## Laex (Jan 27, 2010)

You're going to take money from a minor?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2010)

As long as you have the money, yes.


----------



## Laex (Jan 27, 2010)

Well i dont so


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2010)

You should borrow it or something, I really need the money.


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 30, 2010)

Was I the only one that was kind of creeped out by the last patient? 

On another note, just saw the preview for next episode. It looks good:
[YOUTUBE]32y5gGD7Mr8[/YOUTUBE]

Oh this guy's good


----------



## Laex (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol House x Tub.


Edit: What a bitch trippin house


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 1, 2010)

lol, house vs wilson 


i love those guys pek


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Feb 2, 2010)

"I don't masturprank" 

Dammit that Lucas need to go down.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2010)

Great episode last night. When you think about it, Lucas was really the only one that had the ability to pull off all those pranks. I'm disappointed House didn't figure that shit out quicker. Who else could break into their house undetected and set up all those pranks, let alone find out where they live.


----------



## Sin (Feb 2, 2010)

Lucas needs to get hit by a bus


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 2, 2010)

Lucas was the obvious choice. I would have also bought it if Cuddy was the one pulling the pranks too, but of course she hasn't because of her guilt over hurting House. She may think that she deserved it.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2010)

House impersonating Poirot was fucking genius :rofl


----------



## LayZ (Feb 2, 2010)

"You'd never sacrifice the flat screen."


----------



## Laex (Feb 2, 2010)

Sin said:


> Lucas needs to get hit by a bus



Yesplz


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2010)

Sin said:


> Lucas needs to get hit by a bus



I want House to bitch-slap Lucas into a bus.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2010)

I want Lucas to bitch-slap Cuddy. 

Then have sex with her.


----------



## Sin (Feb 2, 2010)

Who else was hoping Foreman's brother stayed House's assistant?

It would have been amazing.


----------



## Laex (Feb 2, 2010)

Chee said:


> I want House to bitch-slap Lucas into a bus.



This is even better.


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2010)

Sin said:


> Who else was hoping Foreman's brother stayed House's assistant?
> 
> It would have been amazing.



Me. I'd like another character added onto the show, especially since that Indian guy and Wilson's girlfriend are gone.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2010)

Eh, that would've gotten old pretty fast though. No way it could've lasted more than a few episodes.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 2, 2010)

AHAHAHA @ Orlando Jones being Foreman's bro.

/resumes watching


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Eh, that would've gotten old pretty fast though. No way it could've lasted more than a few episodes.



You'll talking about a show that focuses on a new medical mystery each week. Wouldn't get old to have a new character thrown in.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2010)

He would mess up the formula too much as House's assistant, that's all. He may come back as a side character or something.


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2010)

He'd just bring in coffee every day.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 2, 2010)

"The Diabolical yet Benevolent Puppet Master"

Oh I do want to see House v. Lucas.

House is going to get his revenge, its gonna happen.


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2010)

House is gonna give Lucas cancer.


----------



## Laex (Feb 2, 2010)

House v. Lucus will be so funny to watch  House will win


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2010)

House should give Lucas Lupus instead. It'd be more enjoyable.


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2010)

Lucas has Lupus. Fuck yea.


----------



## Sin (Feb 2, 2010)

I used to like Lucas too.

Now he's a bitch.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 2, 2010)

First 4 minutes of next week's episode 

Sons of Anarchy creator Kurt Sutter wants Conan!


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2010)

She's totally gonna break up with him.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 2, 2010)

Lucas has premature ejaculation


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2010)

Good. That means the sex sucks. And Cuddy needs her sex. 

Which only House could provide. :ho


----------



## MuNaZ (Feb 3, 2010)

they ruined Lucas character... it lost the good qualities from last season and patched the bits to make Cuddy's lover.. fuck you writers

I Liked Foreman's brother... it was nothing to spectacular but it was solid and it could bring some interesting things... not saying regular "guest-star" but an occasional guest star would be nice, kind like how Lucas is now.. appears one episode vanishes for 2 or 3...


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 3, 2010)

No one messes with House


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2010)

Unless they get paid.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Feb 3, 2010)

Wilson is the only person that is allowed to mess with him.


----------



## Chee (Feb 3, 2010)

Because Wilson messing around with House is sexy.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks like a Cuddy episode next week.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Feb 4, 2010)

The Cuddy episode looks good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2010)

Cuddy episodes always have decent T&A. Always a good thing.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Feb 6, 2010)

I can't wait to see an episode from her perspective


----------



## b0rt (Feb 8, 2010)

*I like this show. But don't always watch it due to my mom's unhealthy obsession with that House guy.*


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 8, 2010)

There's nothing unhealthy about an obsession with Dr. House. As a viewer. If you have within the universe of the show, chances are you'll get screwed by him, and not in the way you'd like.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2010)

I heard House likes it in the butt.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 8, 2010)

House reminds me of Victor Newman but better.


----------



## Godot (Feb 8, 2010)

House is one of the most awesome shows known to man. And Hugh Laurie is one of my fav comedians of all time (reminisces about childhood, watching him in Blackadder )


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2010)

I didn't know who Hugh Laurie was before House.

Honestly, I still don't.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Feb 8, 2010)

I want you to die.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2010)

I want me to die, too.


----------



## Chee (Feb 8, 2010)

My favorite thing from young Hugh Laurie:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNoS2BU6bbQ[/YOUTUBE]

N. I. P. P. L. Hyphen. E.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 8, 2010)

New found respect for Cuddy so far. She goes through a lot of shit and then there's House who's constantly a pain in the ass.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 8, 2010)

Cuddy centric episode. :sleepy


----------



## Chee (Feb 8, 2010)

It was an alright episode. Wanted more House sexiness though.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 8, 2010)

You guys are so gay.


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 9, 2010)

Lol at the black dude needing breast milk.  What an idiot.  Insurance ain't paying for your stupid crap.

And 2 minute Lucas.  That was pretty pathetic.


----------



## Kno7 (Feb 9, 2010)

Just finished watching the ep. Surprisingly a good change of pace I found.

The black man that wanted breast milk was just..odd.


----------



## Sin (Feb 9, 2010)

Episode bored me.

Less Cuddy, more House trying to nail Cuddy.


----------



## Chee (Feb 9, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> You guys are so gay.



I have boobs and a vagina. Thus, not gay.


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't know who Hugh Laurie was before House.
> 
> Honestly, I still don't.



 Wow whats this bullshit


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 9, 2010)

I liked the episode. She sure has to put with a lot more shit than I thought. Loved how she handled the situation with the bitch trying to black mail her. For once, Lucas did something that didn't irritate me since he hooked up with her. Now if he can hurry the fuck up and leave. That ass is reserved for House.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2010)

Why was last night's episode basically a scrubs episode?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2010)

It was an okay episode. Nothing great or anything--not enough House--but at least we learned a little on the world of Cuddy. Unfortunately what we learned is that Cuddy is a boring old betty and nobody cares about her.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 9, 2010)

No wonder why she's had shit screen time lately. She's busy as hell! My favorite part of this episode may have been Thirteen and Taub are telling House the results of some test or whatever, and House, with his best serious, puzzled, confounding look was saying it wasn't disease A, maybe it was...then he gets cut off when the elevator door closes with Cuddy in it. Don't know why I liked it. Just did.

The other part I liked was when Cuddy gleefully announced her triumph to hospital employees and everybody's clapping and cheering, except for House, who reacts largely inscrutable except for the hint of a smile that shows for Cuddy.


----------



## Laex (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh shit. I walways thought Cuddy was a bitch. But that episode was so amazing pek Lucas still need to die


----------



## Femme fatale (Feb 9, 2010)

One word:

Boooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnngggggggg.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 9, 2010)

I like how the poor Hispanic dude got to Cuddy.  Hispanic workers and babies are Cuddy's kryptonite. 

The episode still was boring though.


----------



## Sin (Feb 9, 2010)

Episode would have been better if:

1. Cuddy shower scene was 25 minutes longer.
2. Rest of the ep was about House.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 9, 2010)

Chee said:


> I have boobs and a vagina. Thus, not gay.


The term has evolved. You don't need to be a dude to be called gay. You can be can be lame too.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 9, 2010)

Sin said:


> Episode would have been better if:
> 
> 1. Cuddy shower scene was 25 minutes longer.
> 2. Rest of the ep was about House.


QUOTED FOR TRUTH :ho on both accounts
It bored me too :/


----------



## Chee (Feb 9, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> The term has evolved. You don't need to be a dude to be called gay. You can be can be lame too.



I am lame for being sexually attracted to Hugh Laurie's ass?


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 9, 2010)

No cause you guys were complaining about the Cuddy centric that was a pretty good episode.


----------



## Chee (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh, I said that this episode was good. I was just joking about more Hugh Laurie.


----------



## Sin (Feb 9, 2010)

It wasn't though.

Boring as shit.


----------



## Chee (Feb 9, 2010)

I liked it.


----------



## Sin (Feb 9, 2010)

It dragged on.

We didn't need a full episode to understand "Cuddy's life is hard"

It would have been great as the "character drama" part of an usual episode. House and his team discuss the patient, with House's usual amazingness, then we get Cuddy wrestling with admin bullshit.

House has his epiphany, Cuddy gets the contract, everyone's happy.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 9, 2010)

We've seen _tons_ of those kinds of episodes, this was refreshing and the Wilson episode earlier was too.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 9, 2010)

To each their own.  Everyone has different opinions and I'm not going put anyone down for simply disagreeing with mine.  

I like House because of the medical mysteries and I like seeing how House interacts with people.  There wasn't much of these things happening in this episode, so understandably I was disappointed.  After all, I tuned in to watch "House" not "Cuddy".


----------



## Raviene (Feb 10, 2010)

i was more intrigued by House trying to cure a guy w/ malaria... then i realized that this episode was about Cuddy


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 10, 2010)

the cuddy episode was awesome,

writers never disappoint


----------



## Corruption (Feb 10, 2010)

Sin said:


> It would have been great as the "character drama" part of an usual episode. House and his team discuss the patient, with House's usual amazingness, then we get Cuddy wrestling with admin bullshit.



So you wanted it to be like every other House episode? I thought it was a nice change of pace and was cool to look into what House does from a window.


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2010)

Haha it was so funny seeing House and Wilson get pranked.

It would have been funnier if right after Lucas walked away from revealing himself, House jumps in excitement and says "that guy was good!"


----------



## Chee (Feb 10, 2010)

I still want House to punch Lucas in the face.


----------



## Laex (Feb 10, 2010)

Chee said:


> I still want House to punch Lucas in the face



K why does everyone hate lucas, like i know i do. But why?


----------



## Chee (Feb 10, 2010)

Cause he's boning Cuddy instead of House.


----------



## Laex (Feb 10, 2010)

Hilson > Huddy.


----------



## Chee (Feb 10, 2010)

That is true.


----------



## Laex (Feb 10, 2010)

You dont know what they're doing in that apartment together


----------



## Chee (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh. I know. My fangirl-mind is busy at work.


----------



## Laex (Feb 10, 2010)

Theres so little good fanarts of Hilson


----------



## Chee (Feb 10, 2010)

House Wilson pic spam tiem.


*Spoiler*: __ 










Don't worry my dear males, I excluded anything overly-gay.


----------



## Laex (Feb 10, 2010)

Chee said:


> House Wilson pic spam tiem.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



By good i mean total Fap-worthy  

But still amazing  Cast Away plz.


im male ftw


----------



## Chee (Feb 10, 2010)

More gayer:



Look at Wilson's "I want to rape your ass so hard" look.


----------



## Laex (Feb 10, 2010)

Chee said:


> More gayer:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Wilson's "I want to rape your ass so hard" look.



Saved this!


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2010)

Chee said:


> More gayer:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Wilson's "I want to rape your ass so hard" look.



He always looks like that. 

Either that or he has that confused look on his face.

What does that tell you?


----------



## Chee (Feb 10, 2010)

That's true. 

Oh gosh, WATSON IS CONFUSED ABOUT HIS SEXUALITY.


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2010)

Hilson confirmed.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 11, 2010)

where can I watch the promo for next episode?


----------



## Laex (Feb 11, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> where can I watch the promo for next episode?



Youtube search ftw.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Feb 11, 2010)

Actually I don't think there is a promo of the next episode but you will find a special valentine fox promo with a small amount of House.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Feb 12, 2010)

I've heard rumors on another forum there's some special Friday episode airing today? Is there any truth to that?


----------



## Muk (Feb 14, 2010)

so did House end with season 5 

and him getting into that clinic? 

or is there more


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 14, 2010)

Season 6 is ongoing now.


----------



## Muk (Feb 14, 2010)

hmm where to find season 6 for ddl


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 14, 2010)

Can't help you there, sorry.

I've got it on my DVR if you want to come visit


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2010)

I'll come visit on two conditions:

1) You make some popcorn and delicious desserts
2) I get to sleep with your wife

It would help if I can all her Cuddy, but I won't hold that against you.


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2010)

No new episode on tonight? :|


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2010)

No what now? 

You better be lying, Chee. And, when I find out you are, I'm goig to beat you.


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2010)

Check your TV guide. Mine said it was an old episode from 2009, it was probably fucking up I dunno. But I think its old.


----------



## Laex (Feb 15, 2010)

#
All-New Episodes

House returns with all-new episodes in March.
Mar 8, 8/7c

From the fox website


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2010)

FOX. I HATE YOU. YOU TAKE A LONG AS BREAK IN DECEMBER. RETURN WITH TWO EPISODES. AND THEN TAKES ANOTHER LONG ASS BREAK.

FUCK YOU.

FUCK YOU.

FUCK YOU.

FUCK YOUOUOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2010)

Chee, get ready for your beating. How would you like it?


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2010)

But I wasn't lying.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2010)

That may be true, but you did bring this to my attention which makes me angry at work. I don't like getting angry at work since I'm already angry from being at work. Now I'm doubly angry and you're to blame.


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2010)

You remind me of Mr. T.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2010)

The real Mr. T or Rampage's horrible rendition of Mr. T who is actually just Rampage with a mohawk?


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2010)

The real Mr. T, fool. 

To be honest, I couldn't see a new A-Team movie made in the 21st century with a guy wearing feathers in his ear rings and a shit ton of jewelry.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 15, 2010)

No new episode tonight


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2010)

Chee said:


> The real Mr. T, fool.
> 
> To be honest, I couldn't see a new A-Team movie made in the 21st century with a guy wearing feathers in his ear rings and a shit ton of jewelry.


 I could see it--if it were done by Mr. T.


Mider T said:


> No new episode tonight


 Welcome to pain, friend. I'm talking no meds for a month leg pain, pain.


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2010)

Well, Mr. T is gettin' too old and B.A. is supposed to be young.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2010)

I guess so. I never really watched the A-Team to be honest with you. They could've gotten a bigger, scarier lookin' black dude to play him though. I mean, Rampage is scary only to people who know who he is. Otherwise, not so much.


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2010)

I'll wait for the movie to come out, then I'll decide. 

But I like the cast so far.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks alright, could use more Hugh Laurie though.

The movie itself seems like a generic action flick though. I'm really not expecting very much out of it.


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2010)

The show is a generic action series. 

I just love the characters.


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2010)

Chee said:


> I'll wait for the movie to come out, then I'll decide.
> 
> But I like the cast so far.



Liam Neeson and i was bought


----------



## Chee (Feb 16, 2010)

Vault said:


> Liam Neeson and i was bought



Sharlto Copley.


----------



## Muk (Feb 17, 2010)

i was wondering how mr t got into this then i looked at previous page and fox is to blame


----------



## Chee (Mar 4, 2010)

Is there a new episode this Sunday?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2010)

Sunday?  Time change?!?!?


----------



## Chee (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh, lol. Monday, I meant. 

I'm thinking Breaking Bad's time slot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2010)

I pity you.


----------



## Chee (Mar 4, 2010)

You're still angry about me breaking the bad news? 

But I bring good news this time!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2010)

What bad news? I don't even remember.


----------



## Chee (Mar 4, 2010)

That House was on hiatus.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for reminding me. Now I hate you for the original news-dropping and the reminder of the terrible news. That's double-hatred.


----------



## Chee (Mar 4, 2010)

FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG Chase


----------



## Satsuki (Mar 8, 2010)

:rofl  :rofl
This ep. 
Chase's fake accent is so ugly rofl


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 8, 2010)

Ahahahha @ the speed dating

That scene was superb


----------



## Satsuki (Mar 8, 2010)

The pornos  
Oh I missed this


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 8, 2010)

OH MY GOD WILSON IN PORNO AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Satsuki (Mar 8, 2010)

oldryoma   

oh my God this is great


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 8, 2010)

So what would Wilson's pornstar name be?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 8, 2010)

Chase x 13.

im calling it nowwwwww


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 8, 2010)

God I hope not. Chase x Cameron's clone would be annoying.


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

lol, forest nymph porno. :ho


----------



## Fassy (Mar 9, 2010)

Late but god I love House  My siggy was Wilson and House until I changed it tonight. I think it's a wonderful and memorable show with complex characters you grow to love.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 9, 2010)

I would be very appreciative if someone would provide me with a DD link. Missed tonight's episode.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 9, 2010)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> I would be very appreciative if someone would provide me with a DD link. Missed tonight's episode.



Try this one


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 9, 2010)

omg Wilson  

you stud you


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2010)

That porno thing was pretty good.  I also think we're going to have to stomach Chase x 13 pretty soon here. Chase is going to be railing her from behind in the surgery ward before the end of the season, mark my words.


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2010)

Chase and 13 is pretty cute.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2010)

Chase x Foreman is cuter.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 9, 2010)

Chase x 13 x Foreman

while House secretly tapes it


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2010)

No, House joins too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2010)

House is better suited to being a pervert lurking in the shadows. I wouldn't want to see him in the buff. :S


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2010)

Okay then. Wilson joins in then, he's had porno experience.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2010)

Good point, he'd be a good member of the sex crew with all that Nymph sex experience.


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2010)

> House sticking his crotch in Cuddy's face and asking to make out



That part was hilarious.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 15, 2010)

Taub's wife is always complaining.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 15, 2010)

Okay... the mind-reading-scanner is just science fiction right?


----------



## Chee (Mar 15, 2010)

I have no idea.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 15, 2010)

i doubt it...more than likely its something one of the creators read about in a medical journal. And like they said, its still in early experimental stages.


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 16, 2010)

Blah, filler episode.


----------



## Chee (Mar 16, 2010)

That dad was pretty hot, I'd fuck him too.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 16, 2010)

This thread seems gayer each time I open it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> Okay... the mind-reading-scanner is just science fiction right?


I was wondring the same thing. I'd love to have one in my basement. 


RAGING BONER said:


> i doubt it...more than likely its something one of the creators read about in a medical journal. And like they said, its still in early experimental stages.


 If it could make images even half as good as the ones on the show I'd buy one. For 699.99, no more.


Chee said:


> That dad was pretty hot, I'd fuck him too.


 That's disgusting. That man was ugly and old.


----------



## Chee (Mar 16, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> This thread seems gayer each time I open it.



Heterosexual, since I'm a chick.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2010)

Chee, we all know you're a man, you can stop the charade.


----------



## Chee (Mar 16, 2010)

But, its true! I don't have a penis!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2010)

Prove it.


----------



## Chee (Mar 16, 2010)

Fine. 

You got me. 

I'm a dude.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2010)

Chee, I only have one thing to say to that:


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 18, 2010)

So Taub was cheating afterall, good twist.


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 19, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> So Taub was cheating afterall, good twist.



The bitch must be blind or some shit. Because there's House, Chase & Foreman. Yet should hooks up with Taub. :S


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2010)

Bear Walken said:


> The bitch must be blind or some shit. Because there's House, Chase & Foreman. Yet should hooks up with Taub. :S



Taub has "it": that unquantifiable mixture of confidence, cockiness, and probably giant wang that all women go crazy for. Guy's a pimp. 

Of course, if I were a broad I'd pick Taub over House. Chase and Foreman, on the other hand, are obviously way better choices. They just don't have the mack skills.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 19, 2010)

I liked the start of this season because it was focused on things other than the medicine and seemed to be developing house's character. Mind you, that development is still kind of going on, but it's starting to feel all to familar. Also, I MISS CAMERON. 13 is a crappy replacement and Tau? is so forgetable it's sad. 

I'm just waiting for Cutty to do something.


----------



## Chee (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't miss Cameron at all. I love 13.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I don't miss Cameron that much either. Not too fond of 13 either though, she's kinda meh.


----------



## Chee (Mar 19, 2010)

She's sexier, I think.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2010)

She has a square head.


----------



## Chee (Mar 19, 2010)

So? She's still hot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2010)

Turning gay are you?


----------



## Chee (Mar 19, 2010)

Pssh, I know when a woman is hot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2010)

Obviously not.


----------



## Chee (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## Adonis (Mar 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> She has a square head.



And my teachers thought I was a dumb kid for wanting to put the round peg in square hole. 


Huh?



Huh?


Amirite, fellas?


Because her head is a square...

...

...

...

I'm implying fellatio.

Seriously, I'd do her up the bum-bum.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 21, 2010)

It's the eyebrows, without 'em Foreman would be all over Chase.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2010)

Adonis said:


> And my teachers thought I was a dumb kid for wanting to put the round peg in square hole.
> 
> 
> Huh?
> ...


Initially I thought she was pretty attractive, but upon closer inspection I lost interest. It's personal preference.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Initially I thought she was pretty attractive, but upon closer inspection I lost interest. It's personal preference.



I saw her at Comic-con with her hair pulled back and...ugh...five-head with a square jaw = DO NOT WANT.

When she's dolled-up, though...


----------



## Chee (Mar 22, 2010)

She looks better with her hair down.


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2010)

Let me end this little debate:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 23, 2010)

Sin said:


> Let me end this little debate:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Bitch needs a steak.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2010)

I got some steak she can eat. I bought extra at the super market and she looks hungry.


----------



## Sin (Mar 23, 2010)

.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2010)

+


----------



## Chee (Mar 24, 2010)

There's a new episode this Monday, right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2010)

Who knows anymore? There should've been a new episode, but then there wasn't.  Fuck TV, man.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 24, 2010)

According to Wikipedia the next episode airs April 12


----------



## Chee (Mar 24, 2010)

What the shit is wrong with Fox?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2010)

It's garbage. They needed a couple weeks to clean out Sarah Palin's asshole or something.


----------



## Chee (Mar 24, 2010)

They show two episodes, then go on a shit-long break, two episodes again and then another shit-long break.

Fox is a fucking moron. If they didn't have House or weren't producing A-Team, I'd be boycotting their dumb-fucking-assholes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah, it pisses me off, too. I didn't even know they were having a break until there wasn't a new episode and I read this.  They just take breaks at random, it's insanity.


----------



## Chee (Mar 24, 2010)

Yea, and they produce shitty movies. I don't think they've done a decent movie in _years_. 
A-Team is going to be shit, but I'm gonna like it either way.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2010)

You will like it because you're sexually attracted to the cast.


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

Well, of course.


----------



## Chee (Apr 12, 2010)

New episode tonight. 

I bought the TV Guide issue with sexy Hugh Laurie on the front too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2010)

What have you been doing with it? 

I guess I'll have something to look forward to tonight. A rare occurence, indeed. Usually I just go home and cry.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 12, 2010)

finally, there's going to be new house tonight


----------



## Chee (Apr 12, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What have you been doing with it?
> 
> I guess I'll have something to look forward to tonight. A rare occurence, indeed. Usually I just go home and cry.



Making out with it of course. :ho


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 12, 2010)

finally, should be good.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 12, 2010)

Patrick Jane is better than House, House loss his touch


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2010)

Hugh Laurie directed this episode, should be good.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 12, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Patrick Jane is better than House, House loss his touch



they are completely different, can't compare, but in the same team deadly.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh Wilson


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 12, 2010)

Wilson vs 13. 

Poor Wilson never had a chance


----------



## Chee (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh god, 13 showing Taub her boobs at the end. xD


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 12, 2010)

I haven't watched House in a while  I do love it though :33


----------



## Sin (Apr 13, 2010)

Episode was... different.

I was hoping 13 would go "Dare. Take me right here in front of everyone sexy Wilson" :ho

But it never happened


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice episode. Which story did you jerks like the most, jerks? I liked the Wilson/13 one. Anything with Wilson has to be good.

Foreman/Taub seemed more like an afterthought, poor guys. Like "oh we got everyone else doing something cool and meanngful, let's have the black and the jew go down in the fucking basement here they can't cause any trouble--oh, and give them some drugs to do".


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 13, 2010)

taub is turning evil, he ripped the page off foremans folder.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

When was Taub not evil? He cheats on his wife.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 13, 2010)

was hoping for some 13 x wilson


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> When was Taub not evil? He cheats on his wife.



yh...I see him leaving next season.


----------



## Krombacher (Apr 13, 2010)

In germany today airs the second (?) episode of the sixth season, House was in psychatry last episode and its a double episode.

Im open for spoilers because I already now germany will stop the season in the middle and air old episodes again


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> yh...I see him leaving next season.


 Leaving to bang some hot nuses, maybe. But then he'll be back. 


RockyDJ said:


> In germany today airs the second (?) episode of the sixth season, House was in psychatry last episode and its a double episode.
> 
> Im open for spoilers because I already now germany will stop the season in the middle and air old episodes again


 Just watch it on the Internet. Germany can't stop the Internet, even with Super Nazi power-ups.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 13, 2010)

wow... last night's episode was simply among the best 3 house episodes i have ever watched. 

brilliant stuff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah, it was top 10 for me. Maybe top 5, but I don't remember half the episodes I've watched. I can't even remember another single episode right now, actually.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Apr 13, 2010)

Wilson/13 was pretty awesome

Cameron/Chase was good too


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2010)

Go away Cameron.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Apr 13, 2010)

I enjoy my eye candy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

Chee = jealous of Cameron.

If we get them two together... cat fight!


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2010)

Psshaw, she's just a whiny cunt. 13 is a badass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

13 x Chee = sex fight.


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2010)

Sounds hot. :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes, it does. I've been told I look a little like 13. What do you think?


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2010)

You have boobs?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

Man boobs, yes. They're stacked.


----------



## Krombacher (Apr 14, 2010)

So now I watched the second and last episode with house in the psychatry, and wow was that episode awesome. On of the best episodes yet. How the emotions went from sad to happy o.o

God, House?s author is a genius


----------



## BluishSwirls (Apr 14, 2010)

The latest episode was pretty good but weird for some reason I can't explain.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 15, 2010)

i loved the truth and dare game,and was it just me or did Cuddy look _extra_ hot in red


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2010)

I didn't even notice Cuddy the whole episode, to be honest. I know she was doing the baby thing but I couldn't care less about some dumb baby, so I mentally blocked that part out.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 15, 2010)

when are we going to get down to the main plot stuff with house etc with the finale coming cup?


----------



## Anarch (Apr 15, 2010)

This season,a lot of episodes have *NOT* been about House's cases which is a good change IMO.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah, fuck cases, man!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 15, 2010)

13 was nothing but a tease and troll this episode.  I expected tits, she just gtfo


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah, 13 made me hate her a little more.


----------



## Chee (Apr 15, 2010)

13 was awesome in this awesome! She showed tits to Taub!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2010)

Taub barely even cared though. Wasted tits.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 15, 2010)

Taub and Foreman's bonding and 13 exposing herself to Taub are both obviously a setup for 13xTaub with Foreman and Taub's newfound friendship hanging in the balance . Taub's wife comes to confront him and gets sick, leading her to be the case for the season finale


----------



## Chee (Apr 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Taub barely even cared though. Wasted tits.



Because he was high on vicodin.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Taub and Foreman's bonding and 13 exposing herself to Taub are both obviously a setup for 13xTaub with Foreman and Taub's newfound friendship hanging in the balance . Taub's wife comes to confront him and gets sick, leading her to be the case for the season finale


 Or a steamy 3-way with Foreman and Taub finally putting to rest who has bigger wangs.


Chee said:


> Because he was high on vicodin.


That just makes it a double waste! 

Also, does her showing her boobs to Taub mean that everything she had said was, in fact, truth and not a lie? I wonder.


----------



## Just Blaze (Apr 15, 2010)

First episode directed by Hugh Laurie. Awesome except it was ruined by Cameron's awful return


----------



## Chee (Apr 15, 2010)

Yea, fuck Cameron.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 16, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yea, fuck Cameron.



If you insist


----------



## Chee (Apr 16, 2010)

No, not that kind of fucking!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2010)

I'll fuck her, too.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Apr 16, 2010)

Why so much Cameron hate?

I, as well, am for the lovin' instead


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2010)

Chee is just jealous of her. I suspect Chee has a square-shaped head.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2010)

*still waiting on the Cameron/13 episode*


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 16, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> *still waiting on the Cameron/13 episode*



Cameronx13?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2010)

EvilMoogle being evil again.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm waiting for it, that doesn't mean anyone's actually writing it.

But I can hold out hope, right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2010)

Insomuch that I can hold out hope for Bill Gates sending me a personal check for 50 million dollars.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Apr 16, 2010)

You can write several dozen versions of scripts for the possible scenario and send it to the network


----------



## Chee (Apr 16, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Chee is just jealous of her. I suspect Chee has a square-shaped head.



Olivia Wilde >>>>>>>>>>>> Whoever Cameron's actress is.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 17, 2010)

Chee said:


> Olivia Wilde >>>>>>>>>>>> _Whoever Cameron's actress is_.



Jennifer Morrisson, and true that,but fact is that House M.D. was at its epic best in the first few seasons IMO and that was when we didn't have 13.


----------



## Chee (Apr 17, 2010)

I thought House got really good once the team switched out. Kinda helped the show become more of a connected series.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Apr 17, 2010)

The change in team was definitely a transition, but I think the team that was originally in place was better than the new one, especially since it lost Kal Penn through his change in jobs

It may just be because people such as I became complacent and got used to the old team, but I found the characters much more enjoyable than the new one


----------



## Chee (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, all the characters of the old one are still in the new ones, so its not like its a total change. It was nice to have new faces, new stories and character personalities to develop.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 18, 2010)

The stories were much more enjoyable back then.House-in-rehab episodes were brilliant but the rest doesn't compare to the first seasons.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm still waiting for the inevitable House-goes-back-on-vicoden episode.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 18, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> I'm still waiting for the inevitable House-goes-back-on-vicoden episode.



which won't come.

House wasn't taken off Vicodin because of plot,but because the DEA wanted the writers to take him off drugs.They didn't want people emulating their favourite doctor and taking up a drug habit.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2010)

Starrk said:


> which won't come.
> 
> House wasn't taken off Vicodin because of plot,but because the DEA wanted the writers to take him off drugs.They didn't want people emulating their favourite doctor and taking up a drug habit.



I've heard that rumor a lot, but I've never seen anything remotely official saying that.  The fact that Vicodin was abused in the last episode for purely recreational purposes (and generally shown in a positive light), seems to conflict strongly with the "the DEA is forcing Fox/House's writers/producers/publishers/etc to take it out" idea.

We'll see.


----------



## Chee (Apr 18, 2010)

Yea, exactly. They had Vicodin in a positive light in this recent episode. That rumor is bull.

I want my druggy House back.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 18, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> I've heard that rumor a lot, but I've never seen anything remotely official saying that.  The fact that Vicodin was abused in the last episode for purely recreational purposes (and generally shown in a positive light), seems to conflict strongly with the "the DEA is forcing Fox/House's writers/producers/publishers/etc to take it out" idea.
> 
> We'll see.





Chee said:


> Yea, exactly. They had Vicodin in a positive light in this recent episode. That rumor is bull.
> 
> I want my druggy House back.



Of course its only a rumour,there cannot be anything official about the DEA influencing the plotline of a TV show, but i don't get what 'positive' you guys saw in the Foreman and taub's trip.Two middle aged men running around and behaving like kids is funny and nothing more than that.
House on Vicodine was different,it was like the drug made him badass and cool,definitely not the impression the DEA would want viewers to get.

Anyway as you said,we'll see.


----------



## Krombacher (Apr 18, 2010)

I like the non  drugs House better


----------



## Chee (Apr 18, 2010)

^^ No. 



> but i don't get what 'positive' you guys saw in the Foreman and taub's trip.Two middle aged men running around and behaving like kids is funny and nothing more than that.



Because they were having fun. If you take Vicodin, you can have fun too!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 18, 2010)

I like Patrick Jane the most. 

The Mentalist is better than House.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I like Patrick Jane the most.
> 
> The Mentalist is better than House.


 I should gut you like the pig you are.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 19, 2010)

Embrace the truth already, House is boring now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2010)

You shut your whore mouth!  Did you even watch last episode?  It was great.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 19, 2010)

It was an ok episode


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2010)

House has been recycling itself for the last 3 season now, House's character has become a bit of a joke at this point. This show was once my favourite and now I can barely sit through an episode without facepalming.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> It was an ok episode


 No, you. 


Ennoea said:


> House has been recycling itself for the last 3 season now, House's character has become a bit of a joke at this point. This show was once my favourite and now I can barely sit through an episode without facepalming.


That's one person's opinion. One very demented person.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah Im a little demented I guess

I don't even enjoy Dexter anymore, half way through the new series and it been so poor up till now


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 19, 2010)

The Menatlist has a higher rating than House too


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Yeah Im a little demented I guess
> 
> I don't even enjoy Dexter anymore, half way through the new series and it been so poor up till now


What do you like to watch then? The Mentalist?  


Sasuke_Bateman said:


> The Menatlist has a higher rating than House too


 I've never seen the Mentalist before, and I never will. It stole the idea from a superior show.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 19, 2010)

And improved it, you should watch the Mentalist. If you like House you'll love the Mentalist. Plus Patrick Jane is a better character than House, funnier too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2010)

Never!! 

I'd rather die than watch the Mentalist. My loyalties to Psych forbids it. Even if I am missing out on a good show.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 19, 2010)

your loss...


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2010)

Mentalist is okay, I don't really like the duck faced Agent Lisbon.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 19, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Mentalist is okay, I don't really like the duck faced Agent Lisbon.



Shut your dirty little mouth


----------



## Adonis (Apr 19, 2010)

House's "I convince myself I like being lonely because I'm too afraid to connect" confession killed the show for me. He used to be Greg motherfucking House; now he's just House-broken. 

That and all the soap opera garbage. 
"Did you ever love me?" 
"I don't know!" 
*sob and cue pretty white people with problems music*

Give me a fucking break.

What was funny, though, was how bad the transitions to commercials were; I guess they can't end a scene without a patient throwing up fecal blood and going into renal failure.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2010)

Duck face, Duck face, Duck face, my mouth won't be stopped!!!

House is a joke, the man is a weak, whiny pathetic waste. I gave up the show once they killed off Kutner just for the sake of being dramamtic and so followed House's ridiculous investigation on how he missed it and didn't realise sooner because he's so awesome.

Also House's "my leg hurts" routine got old really fast.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 19, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Duck face, Duck face, Duck face, my mouth won't be stopped!!!


I'll never forgive you for saying that, when PatrickXLisbon happens my hatred for you will grow 


> House is a joke, the man is a weak, whiny pathetic waste. I gave up the show once *they killed off Kutner just for the sake of being dramamtic *and so followed House's ridiculous investigation on how he missed it and didn't realise sooner because he's so awesome.
> 
> Also House's "my leg hurts" routine got old really fast.



 it was so pointless


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 19, 2010)

the kutner episode was one of the best of the series, dnt watch tv if you dnt like drama.


----------



## Krombacher (Apr 19, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I gave up the show once they killed off Kutner just for the sake of being dramamtic



The actor of Cutner went into a "Government Office" so they had to kill him within one episode and had no chance to show him again.

/wikipedia


----------



## Chee (Apr 19, 2010)

*sees 3 people suddenly negatively storm through House thread*

Did you guys get together or something and decide to all post at once?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2010)

> the kutner episode was one of the best of the series, dnt watch tv if you dnt like drama.



No it wasn't, it was probably one of the worst ones if anything.



> I'll never forgive you for saying that, when PatrickXLisbon happens my hatred for you will grow



Poor Patrick if he ends up dating her

 I do love the cast tho.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 19, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> *Plus Patrick Jane is a better character than House, funnier too.*



Blasphemy 



Adonis said:


> That and all the soap opera garbage.
> "Did you ever love me?"
> "I don't know!"
> *sob and cue pretty white people with problems music*
> ...



True,all that was utter shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2010)

House can't always just deliver sarcastic zingers. I think you're expecting too much, though I agree that Cameron/Chase stuff was boring.


----------



## Chee (Apr 19, 2010)

Every scene with Cameron is shit. Fact.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2010)

Chee still jealous.


----------



## Chee (Apr 19, 2010)

She just has the eyebrows of a bitch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2010)

And I have the manly facial creases of an old leather jacket.


----------



## Chee (Apr 19, 2010)

Yet, those are sexy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2010)

That's what I'm talkin' 'bout. :33

They aren't really wrinkles, honest! It's my epicly manly jawline. I'm just badass that way.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 19, 2010)

Chee said:


> Every scene with Cameron is shit. Fact.



As much as I think Cameron >>>> 13, 13 looked better than her this episode. 13's alright as long as she keeps her hair down, it takes away attention from her skeletal face and twentyforehead


----------



## Chee (Apr 19, 2010)

It's not really just the appearance, its the personalities too.

Cameron is an uptight bitch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2010)

That's true, Cameron is pretty self-righteous and annoying at times.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 19, 2010)

Starrk said:


> Blasphemy
> .



It's true, do you watch the Mentalist? Patrick broke out of jail by using a mouse!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2010)

Hell outta here with that Mentalist shit!  This is the House thread.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 19, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hell outta here with that Mentalist shit!  This is the House thread.



Just educating the masses


----------



## Sin (Apr 19, 2010)

Lol @ anyone thinking Cameron is hotter than Olivia Wilde.

Also this:



> I'd rather die than watch the Mentalist. My loyalties to Psych forbids it. Even if I am missing out on a good show.



Psych ftw.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2010)

Cameron kinda looked dog ugly last episode. I think she let herself go after the show, ate a couple boxes of Krispy Kreme a day, maybe stopped being bulimic, and got reverse plastic surgery.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2010)

Cameron really grew in to an irritating, awful character. But the most annoying thing of all was her obsession with chasing damaged goods, and her attempts at sabotaging every thing good she had so House would look at her.


----------



## Sin (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh and all this "best show on tv" talk is pointless.

We all know that title belongs to Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 19, 2010)

Sin said:


> Oh and all this "best show on tv" talk is pointless.
> 
> We all know that title belongs to The Mentalist


----------



## Chee (Apr 20, 2010)

NAKED HOUSE. UHN. UHN. UHN. UHN.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 20, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> It's true, do you watch the Mentalist? Patrick broke out of jail by using a mouse!



watch Mind Freak,Chris Angel does stuff like that all the time(except it's real);doesn't make his show the greatest on TV.

cane totin' pill-crunchin' all-loathin' House >>>> rest of TV (yes,even Barney)


----------



## The World (Apr 20, 2010)

Why the fuck aren't any new House episodes coming out on Hulu or Fox? They keep showing reruns of previous eps. What the hell? :ragingmadhouse


----------



## Anarch (Apr 20, 2010)

the latest episode (titled Knight Fall )came out yesterday(19th).i haven't watched it yet though.


----------



## The World (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah, they're on TV but not on Hulu or Foxondemand.com blah blah blah.


----------



## Sin (Apr 20, 2010)

Awesome episode. Hot ass Queen.


----------



## Muk (Apr 20, 2010)

so new epi out?

awesome need to watch it soon


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 20, 2010)

Good episode, nothing special...its no Mentalist.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 20, 2010)

> cane totin' pill-crunchin' all-loathin' House >>>> rest of TV (yes,even Barney)



I liked the original Dr Cox better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2010)

Good episode, nothing special...it's no Fringe. 

Fringe > Mentalist.


----------



## olaf (Apr 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Good episode, nothing special...it's no Fringe.
> 
> Fringe > Mentalist.










well, actually I like Fringe more than Mentalist


----------



## wolfman_120 (Apr 20, 2010)

Queen was hot, I'd totally hit it 

Showing House popping pills again is good too, we haven't seen it in awhile. Maybe Vicodin really is starting to make a reappearance?

Hemorrhaged eyes were awesome in this episode too


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2010)

Maybe he has Vicodin inside the pill bottle. How clever.


----------



## Dash (Apr 21, 2010)

Decent episode, not that much into House anymore though. Its usually just sitting there in my DVR until I notice it a few hours/days later. It just got repetitive but every good show does, glad to see that they trying different things though.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't believe no one mentioned how hawt the queen was


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 21, 2010)

Wasn't it just ibuprofen?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

It was, supposedly.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 26, 2010)

GOD DAMMIT TAUB 

Fucking lol'd @ preview of next week though of House karaoke XDDDD


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 26, 2010)

Taub was always the man slut  wasn't he?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 26, 2010)

+1 Respect for Taub. That guy gets pussy.


----------



## Laex (Apr 26, 2010)

Skotty said:


> Taub was always the man slut  wasn't he?



It's true 





And karaoke? O_O


----------



## Chee (Apr 26, 2010)

I am strangely sexually attracted to Taub.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 27, 2010)

Taub is the man. Open marriage is such a awesome thing. Though I'd rather that I be the only one and that my spouse wouldn't know about it. I guess that's just cheating.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 27, 2010)

House just reaffirmed his former belief that niceness doesn't achieve his goals, he brought Wilson and the ex-wife closer together


----------



## Sin (Apr 27, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> I can't believe no one mentioned how hawt the queen was


Way ahead of you: Introductory Post

Ep today was decent. Taub is a retard though.

The patient was actually interesting for once.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 27, 2010)

Jesus Christ I do not care about Taub's dysfunctional marriage in the slightest.

edit:



> Logically it makes perfect sense _given that my emotions aren't important._


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2010)

That little Jewish nogoodnick.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2010)

It barely helps me with my shoulder problem. Which is why I've been trying to score some V.


----------



## Chee (Apr 27, 2010)

Yea, your "shoulder problem". You just want the drugs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2010)

I'M IN PAIN!!!


----------



## Chee (Apr 27, 2010)

You stole that excuse from House!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah, and I don't have the cool medical license or cripple excuse to use as leverage to procure Vicodin.


----------



## Chee (Apr 27, 2010)

Befriend a push-over doctor.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2010)

Iria isn't returning my messages.


----------



## The World (Apr 27, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, and I don't have the cool medical license or cripple excuse to use as leverage to procure Vicodin.



Or his witty cynicism. :badumching


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2010)

I resent that.


----------



## The World (Apr 27, 2010)

NOT WITTY OR SELF-LOATHING ENUFF!


----------



## The World (Apr 27, 2010)

Plus do you have a cool pimp-cane and crook/limp walk?

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand 2 year old 5 o'clock shadow/fuzz on yer face?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 27, 2010)

That episode was sort of meh but then again It's only House, I wasn't expecting it to be good. The Mentalist comes on Thursdays...


----------



## Muk (Apr 28, 2010)

lol at taub

he gets pussy


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 28, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> That episode was sort of meh but then again It's only House, I wasn't expecting it to be good. The Mentalist comes on Thursdays...



negs


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2010)

The World said:


> Plus do you have a cool pimp-cane and crook/limp walk?
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand 2 year old 5 o'clock shadow/fuzz on yer face?


 I have a funny way of walking: my left food turns in towards my right foot. It's some kind of weird bone defect or something.

I never knew about it until this asshole doctor mentioned it and ruined my life. Now I always think about it. I asked her if it was bad and she said no--SO WHY MENTION IT YOU WHORE!?!?!?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 29, 2010)

Sin said:


> Way ahead of you: This one
> 
> Ep today was decent. Taub is a retard though.
> 
> The patient was actually interesting for once.



I was being sarcastic lol, like 5 people mentioned it before me.

I actually like Taub for some reason. He's a lot humbler than he used to be.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 29, 2010)

I like Taub because he's the butt of many a joke.


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have a funny way of walking: my left food turns in towards my right foot. It's some kind of weird bone defect or something.
> 
> I never knew about it until this asshole doctor mentioned it and ruined my life. Now I always think about it. I asked her if it was bad and she said no--SO WHY MENTION IT YOU WHORE!?!?!?



Your Doc is a whore, just like mine.

And like Thirteen, except Thirteen is a whore that doesn't put out, bitch. 

Cameron is a whore if your insane or have some kind of defect. Oh cheyeaaa.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 29, 2010)

She is a whore. Which is why I'm never going back to another doctor as long as I live. They're all whores.


----------



## Chee (Apr 29, 2010)

Never go to a _female_ doctor, bitches should be in the kitchen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 29, 2010)

Chee finally making some sense.


----------



## Vault (Apr 29, 2010)

Chee i feel you 

Now make me a sammich


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2010)

I wish House would tell this to Cuddy everyday.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeHUQAnzpF0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 3, 2010)

I like 13s long hair


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 3, 2010)

Damnit House!!!

Cuddy wanted a you to bang her!!! WTF!!!


----------



## fuuki (May 4, 2010)

So sad, House was incredibly morose & somber this ep. I thought it was just that Hugh Laurie was having an off week or something but I guess the end cement's House's miserableness.


----------



## Adonis (May 4, 2010)

fuuki said:


> So sad, House was incredibly morose & somber this ep. I thought it was just that Hugh Laurie was having an off week or something but I guess the end cement's House's miserableness.



You're not allowed to be happily antisocial on TV, anymore.


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 4, 2010)

What House said to Cuddy may be as close as he comes to telling her what he really feels. I don't think Niko Belic gets what House flat out told her. She wanted a friendly night out; House wanted more.


Sasuke_Bateman said:


> That episode was sort of meh but then again It's only House, I wasn't expecting it to be good. The Mentalist comes on Thursdays...


...well, at least you're consistent outside of Naruto Avenue. If you know you don't like it, don't watch it. Then you don't have to come in here, express how mediocre you thought the latest episode was, and then say you expected mediocrity because you've always thought the show was subpar, before promoting another (admittedly good) show.


----------



## Chee (May 4, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> What House said to Cuddy may be as close as he comes to telling her what he really feels. I don't think *Niko Belic* gets what House flat out told her. She wanted a friendly night out; House wanted more.





wut?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2010)

House is becoming an alcoholic.


----------



## LayZ (May 4, 2010)

13 downs endless martinis, but House is the alcoholic?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2010)

Lesbians do that. It's natural.

Plus, you know it's bad because they did that zoom-in on the drink with ominous music. Had they done the zoom-in on her square head and played ominous music we'd all throw up because she's disgusting up close--but, we'd also know she was an alcoholic.


----------



## Vault (May 4, 2010)

House isnt getting pussy so he drinks, Hancock is a classic example


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2010)

They should rename Hancock to Han*d*cock, right?


----------



## Vault (May 4, 2010)

Wank can only take you so far


----------



## Chee (May 4, 2010)

I'd do House. 
He's a sex-cake. :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2010)

Chee, you'd do anyone with a penis and the age to remember the 70s.


----------



## Chee (May 4, 2010)

Shut up, because that is true.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2010)

:taichou

That's sad, Chee. Real sad.

I was born in 81.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 17, 2010)

FUCK YEAH HUDDY!


----------



## Big Boss (May 17, 2010)

Let us all rejoice. Too bad about the woman who was amputated her husband will kill himself probably if this was real.


----------



## LayZ (May 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Woman's leg is crushed, her leg is amputated, then she dies. 

13 leaves, House is turning back to drugs, suddenly Cuddy shows up gives House a little love and everything is all better.


----------



## Chee (May 17, 2010)

I wanted House back on drugs!


----------



## Big Boss (May 17, 2010)

Me too, but it would`ve made this entire season redundant. Since the fighting the Vicodin off storyline would have made a return.


----------



## Chee (May 17, 2010)

Yea, I agree.

Now we have to deal with bickering from those two. I don't mind, I like bickering, its sexy. :ho


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 17, 2010)

House Cuddy banter has always been awesome.


----------



## Sin (May 18, 2010)

HOLY SHIT, HOUSE DOES IT AGAIN.

I was expecting sad ending, and then BOOM, best ending.

I do wonder wtf is going on with 13 though. Kinda random.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2010)

Shit better not be another hallucination.  Or something stupid happens and they aren't together next season and we find out why via some dumb flashback.  Or House turns gay.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 18, 2010)

Poor Hannah. Loses her leg for nothing. 

Fuck yeah! Huddy! Fuck off Lucas, you little bitch!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2010)

Lucas was cool. 

Funny that woman had to endure that horrible, horrible pain just to die anyway.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 18, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *Lucas was cool.*
> 
> Funny that woman had to endure that horrible, horrible pain just to die anyway.



He was the only obstacle between House and Huddy. So fuck him. Still, the guy gets mad props for pwning House and Wilson in the prank episode.


----------



## Chee (May 18, 2010)

Lucas is a bitch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2010)

Hey, Chee, you're off my girlfriend list. :taichou


----------



## Chee (May 18, 2010)

And you were never on my boyfriend list.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2010)

I know I was.


----------



## Chee (May 18, 2010)

Sharlto Copley takes up slots 1 through 10. Better luck next time.


----------



## Sin (May 18, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Shit better not be another hallucination.  Or something stupid happens and they aren't together next season and we find out why via some dumb flashback.  Or House turns gay.


Is real.

Hey look it's Totoro


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2010)

Chee said:


> Sharlto Copley takes up slots 1 through 10. Better luck next time.


 I thought we had something special, Chee.  I really thought that. You're like every other girl I ever knew. 


Sin said:


> Is real.
> 
> Hey look it's Totoro


 Now that's what I like to hear. 

I'm interested in seeing the moment right after, not a 3 month later thing. Think about the next day with House and his teammates. All that gloating. Him having her panties on display.


----------



## Big Boss (May 18, 2010)

Did anyone notice that the theme song was missing in this episode and it was just this badass dark banner?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2010)

I don't honestly remember.


----------



## Sin (May 18, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Did anyone notice that the theme song was missing in this episode and it was just this badass dark banner?


Yep, they needed all the time they could get apparently.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2010)

They needed that extra 10 seconds to focus on Huddy action.


----------



## Chee (May 18, 2010)

Do you guys think House will brag or keep it quiet?


----------



## Mider T (May 18, 2010)

First scene of the next season

*House and Cuddy walk by one another exchanging glances*
*Team looks at one another confused*
House: I'm hitting that


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 19, 2010)

Mider T said:


> First scene of the next season
> 
> *House and Cuddy walk by one another exchanging glances*
> *Team looks at one another confused*
> House: I'm hitting that



lol, that's perfect lol.

Great Season Finale, I almost shed a tear.

..and yeah, Fuck Lucas.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2010)

I think maybe he will keep it quiet at first. They played him bragging about it out when he hallucinated the first time.


----------



## T.D.A (May 19, 2010)

next season may be the last


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2010)

I've heard something like that for a while now. I'll believe it when I see it. And even then I won't believe it.


----------



## Jimin (May 19, 2010)

I really liked the House psychotherapy episode. I always thought that character development was what this show needed and that episode did exactly that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2010)

I think it needs less character development and more witty comebacks.


----------



## Jimin (May 19, 2010)

I know a lot of people aren't happy with emo House, but that was pretty much determined from the moment the show started. I think just about everyone knew House was a jerk on the outside but he was also damaged on the inside. If you think about it, most main characters of just about every show are damaged in one way or another.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 19, 2010)

It would make sense for the next season to be the last because it seems they are really going to go ahead with making House better now. It will probably take the whole season but after that the show just wouldn't be the same.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2010)

I guess so. 

I'm gonna seriously cry.


----------



## Chee (May 19, 2010)

Yea, they need to end it after this upcoming season.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2010)

No, you shut your whore mouth!  I can't live without House!


----------



## Chee (May 19, 2010)

Pft, you seem to live without him for 6 days a week.


----------



## Purgatory (May 19, 2010)

I still, to this day, cannot believe House is played by a brit


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2010)

The one day is enough to carry me through. 

When the show is on hiatus I have Psych to pull me through.


----------



## Chee (May 19, 2010)

Poor CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2010)

Pity sex? :33


----------



## Chee (May 19, 2010)

Nope, you have to be on my boyfriend list for that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2010)

How about a pity BJ? Or maybe a pity HJ?


----------



## Chee (May 19, 2010)

No can do, you have to put me back on your girlfriend list and I'll consider.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2010)

I was only saying you were off in the heat of panic-driven confusion! You never were really off. 



How 'bout now? Pity make-out session? :33


----------



## Chee (May 19, 2010)

Yea, fine. $5.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2010)

Five bucks? I would rather get a subway sandwhich.


----------



## Munak (May 20, 2010)

We can't end House without killing 13.


----------



## Sin (May 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The one day is enough to carry me through.
> 
> When the show is on hiatus I have Psych to pull me through.


Lots of good shows (mostly showtime/hbo/etc) come during the summer while network fall shows are gone.

They'll hold me through.

Plus, Leverage


----------



## Chee (May 20, 2010)

Only show I'm waiting for in the summer is Bullshit. :|


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2010)

Ironically, the show you're waiting for is bullshit.


----------



## The World (May 20, 2010)

Nolan is gay *runs away*


----------



## Krombacher (May 20, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> I really liked the House psychotherapy episode. I always thought that character development was what this show needed and that episode did exactly that.



This. The second psychatrie episode was the best house episode ive seen yet

Oh and in germany the 5th season stopped airing in the middle  Someone spoiler me season finale please :33


----------



## Krombacher (May 20, 2010)

HOUSEXCUDDY

FUCK YESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!

GREAT FUCKING YEAH HOW AWESOME THAT IS SUCK MY COCK THATS THE BEST THING TO HAPPEN

YEAH

!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2010)

I bet they gonna get busy in Cuddy's office.


----------



## Krombacher (May 20, 2010)

On cuddys chair


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2010)

Can't wait for next season! He'll probably also bend her over the desk for some classic doggy style.


----------



## Krombacher (May 20, 2010)

I wish 13 could join the action. Would be best threesome ever.


----------



## Unrelenting_Power (May 21, 2010)

Looking forward to summer shows


----------



## The World (May 21, 2010)

i love when House refers to Taub as a "hottie with a body" and then Thirteen.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 21, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> On cuddys chair



On an comatose patient ... :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2010)

On a chair which is stacked upon a comatose patient.


----------



## Godot (Sep 18, 2010)

Bumping for new season, which starts Monday night (I think).


----------



## Cash (Sep 18, 2010)

Yea its Monday. Cannnntttt waaaaiiiittttt


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2010)

Must watch House. I am going to quit my job now.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 20, 2010)

i hear House gets his sexy back this evening!!

fuck yeah!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2010)

He gets his sexy back and then some. Then he takes that sexy to the bank. Then he has sex with it and makes more sexy.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Sep 20, 2010)

OMG it's almost here, I can't wait. pek

Huddy 

Someone make me a House set after this ep, kay?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 20, 2010)

Only caught half the episode.  What happened in the first half hour?


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 20, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Only caught half the episode.  What happened in the first half hour?



Lots of house and Cuddy!......so good...so good...I would say this was a pretty good episode.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 21, 2010)

OMG! episode was amzing! glad it's back. 

that scar was hideous. :blech

but the House and Cuddy moments were beautiful.


----------



## Cash (Sep 21, 2010)

I dont like the look each of them had at the end of the ep


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Only caught half the episode. What happened in the first half hour?


 Basically the same thing that happened in the second half, just more sex.

I liked the episode myself, but I wonder what happened to 13? They didn't off her like Kutner or something, did they?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 21, 2010)

When he puts his sword to Wilson's throat when he's stuck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2010)

When he puts his sword into Cuddy.


----------



## Suave1 (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah they both make a great couple

But I'm curious to see how long it lasts knowing how House is spotantous an crazy an Cuddi is mellow an Sane it's going to be interesting how they bump heads at work then have hardcore bumping in the bed


----------



## Cash (Sep 21, 2010)

13 was probably testing those nosey bastards. what if she is really leaving this season. The actress herself has gotten very popular


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2010)

Well, something's up. If it was just a test/joke/gag they wouldn't have had such a gloomy and serious tone at the end.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 21, 2010)

Literally. She's been sucked into the computer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2010)

Does that mean House will have to go in and do a lightcycle battle with Zombie Kutner in order to free her?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 21, 2010)

That would be....AWESOME


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah, then we can see a cool virtual reality sex scene between the two ala Lawnmower Man where all their naughty parts kind of stick together and stretch out.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 21, 2010)

13-less season doesn't arouse my interest.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 21, 2010)

I'll enjoy Huddy while it lasts. Remember the show we're watching. Happiness is always short-lived and misery's the Energizer bunny that keeps going and going, outlasting everything. I wonder how long it'll take for the producers break them up. But the complications on work and life should be fun and compelling shit.

Olivia Wilde's filming some movies, with the blessing of the producers of House, so they wrote her off in the story, with the built-in excuse of he Huntington's acting up. It feels organic, not forced, so good job to the writers. 13 and Wilde should be back mid-season.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2010)

They'll break them up within 4 episodes.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 21, 2010)

Kutner ;____; I miss him


I loved the episode last night. Boring romance, but  Wilson coming through the window was funny as fuck.

Also,
"I used to have an intimate relationship with a photograph of you...and a sock."


edit;


----------



## Godot (Sep 22, 2010)

Wilson _only_ meaningful act in this episode - getting stuck through a window.

I like where this season's headed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2010)

He boned 13 behind the scenes.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Sep 22, 2010)

I wonder how they're going to bring 13 back, I quite like her and I'm sad shes going to be gone for a few episodes. At least we have House/Cuddy action, for now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2010)

Dramatically. Lots of crying. Lots of angry Foreman.


----------



## Sin (Sep 22, 2010)

13 

Huddy 

Chase hitting on 13 

Foreman 

Wilson 

-- My Ep 1 Reactions


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2010)

Chase will tap that.


100% guaranteed.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 22, 2010)

13 replaced Cameron for the sex appeal on the team.

Who is going to replace her?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2010)

Possibly some filler nurse while she's gone. A really, really hot filler nurse. With giant knockers.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 23, 2010)

That was kind of boring.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2010)

You didn't enjoy Cuddy's ass?


----------



## Cash (Sep 23, 2010)

Watching old eps. I miss Cut Throat Bitch :/ 

Also, I cosign Chase smashing 13. Get Foreman all gun


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah, Chase will definitely smash that box. You mark my words. SMASH SMASH SMASH.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 23, 2010)

Chase is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## sel (Sep 24, 2010)

Catching up on Season 6 now, and holy shit.

Regarding Taub. What the fuck? When you look like _that_, you don't cheat on that. Twice. Seriously though, I must be missing something. Does he cum rainbows or something? How's he become such a poon magnet?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2010)

He has confidence, a big nose, and probably a big dick.


He's also rich.


You do the math.


----------



## sel (Sep 24, 2010)

Every time I see that word without an 's' on the end, a little part of me dies inside. Odd though, he never seemed at all that confident to me. 

But hey, each to their own. It would take a lot for me to give him one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2010)

Let me spin a real-life scenario for you:

Guy walks into a bar.
Sees a girl.
Walks up to the girl.
Says, "Hi, I'm a doctor."
The girl hands him his panties and says, "Let's go to the bathroom."


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 24, 2010)

So I just reaslized I just missed House season premiere monday

FFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2010)

Watch it online like all the cool kids do.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 25, 2010)

Chase gonna tap some 13


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

Well, for now, he'll have to settle for fapping to 13.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Sep 27, 2010)

Found a nice video of 13, she said she will be back.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDPMAmAe1sM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cash (Sep 27, 2010)

Ohhhhh, nice find


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

She's gonna go downtown on Chase.


----------



## Cash (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow, What a great ep. The argument was heated and Hugo's little chat with his sis . House stay grabbing that Cuddy ass


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like they're either going to end the relationship sooner than we all thought, or they have worked out some kind of non-spoken arrangement and things will go relatively smoothly for a while.

I just wonder how long that will last. 

I hated the self-righteous martyr slut this episode. She's a toolbox.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 28, 2010)

It's the House modus operandi; introduce a major cliffhanger/change at the end of a season, have 2-4 episodes that emphasize how this is a change-of-the-world event, then return to status quo.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 28, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> It's the House modus operandi; introduce a major cliffhanger/change at the end of a season, have 2-4 episodes that emphasize how this is a change-of-the-world event, then return to status quo.



Yeah, pretty much. They squeeze whatever they can out of a story arc before making everything the way it was before. This House/Cuddy thing _should _be different. Years and years of buildup and producer Katie Jacobs promising that they were going to take their time with this. Still though, it's House. There is no happiness on the show. Producers love destroying things. When Huddy happened, it was doomed, so let's just enjoy the journey.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2010)

House is going to kill Cuddy.


I'm callin' it.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, he'll kill her. In the sack.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 28, 2010)

I envision:

House drama causes him to break down and go back on vicodin, she catches him and calls off the relationship.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2010)

He already killed her in the sack. His man-lovin' is so powerful from his experience with all them hookers. He probably gives her multiple multiples.


----------



## taxibug (Sep 28, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> Yeah, he'll kill her. In the sack.


I can't imagine anyone else other than Cuddy surviving such an ordeal.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2010)

House's penis, after years and years of drug abuse, is nearly desensitized. Meaning he has the stamina of porn star on viagara. I'm surprised she can still walk.


----------



## Sin (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm a believer in Huddy lasting forever


----------



## LayZ (Sep 28, 2010)

Ganta said:


> House stay grabbing that Cuddy ass


Cuddy's ass stay asking for it.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 29, 2010)

The bit where House blew up at them for choosing the shittier choice was great.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2010)

I cried at the end when that girl didn't die.


----------



## attackoflance (Sep 29, 2010)

Great episode, one of best in awhile imo.


----------



## Raviene (Sep 29, 2010)

i have seen this kind of scenario one too many times...someone whose considered a dead man walking sacrificing what's left of his life to save someone else's .. but this was well done i'd give em that

if i was the kid...i would also do it but not because of noble reasons but rather selfish ones... if i'm living a shitty life then fuck it ...why prolong the agony... then i'll take comfort in the fact that i did something meaningful not for others but meaningful to me... that my life wasn't all shit 

hmm... for some odd reason this show has somewhat changed the way i think...not good


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2010)

If I was the kid I'd be like "Fuck you, bitch, gimme your lower half so I can walk again!" maybe pop a wheelie.


----------



## Iria (Sep 29, 2010)

I abandoned House for a while but came back at the start of this season. Surprisingly I don't hate the House/Cuddy relationship in execution as much as I hated the idea of it. 

The story of the siblings this episode was beautiful, an example to House and Cuddy of a relationship where each places the other before themselves. A difficult dynamic, altogether heart breaking and lovely.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2010)

You gave up on House? 

You're the one that introduced me to this fabulous show.


You're not welcome here, heathen.


----------



## Iria (Sep 29, 2010)

I dropped it around the time he dropped his team and something about a girl with a number for a name and everyone was sleeping with each other /shrug

At least the diseases are still interesting.

Sickle cell trait in a suburban white girl. Rofl.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2010)

I guess that's as good of an excuse as any. But you better watch it for the rest of your life from now on. And I mean that literally. You have you watch repeats until you die (hopefully of old age).


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 29, 2010)

I hope 13 never comes back. I pine for Cameron and her humanism. 

Cutty and House's relationship=/ I find it kind of meh. Cutty knows exactly why House left his ex-wife from previous seasons, and there is no way House can change his focus on seeing or finding new interesting cases. That's who he is, as was reiterated by the fact last season he couldn't cope without going back to medicine. Honestly, the relationship at this point seems too forced, and the execution was so rushed in the episode. I mean, they could have at least spread it out more than a day or something, though I suppose the idea is that their love was such that when they did finally come together no time was needed to rekindle the flame. meh. It will be interesting to see some House and Baby scene's, and various ones with him trying to show how he's grown up until the writers decides to put things back to how they were.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2010)

Maybe House will end up killing her in a fit of jealous rage when Chase bangs her.

Chase, you dawg.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 29, 2010)

I like how the baby hasn't had any screen time since they got together.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 29, 2010)

Iria said:


> I abandoned House for a while but came back at the start of this season. Surprisingly I don't hate the House/Cuddy relationship in execution as much as I hated the idea of it.
> 
> The story of the siblings this episode was beautiful, an example to House and Cuddy of a relationship where each places the other before themselves. A difficult dynamic, altogether heart breaking and lovely.



Welcome back to the awesome fold. Ship jumper.


----------



## Sin (Sep 29, 2010)

I always imagined House would be a weird show to watch for people actually involved in hospitals/medicine.

I'm guessing they don't get a ton of stuff wrong, but the improbabilities of how the team operates/the diseases must be funny.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 30, 2010)

On the contrary, they're wrong a lot. It's just that, by the end of the show, they're usually right. Improbabilities you talked about used to be funny, but now it's good routine.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2010)

LayZ said:


> I like how the baby hasn't had any screen time since they got together.


 I hope she got an abortion.


Sin said:


> I always imagined House would be a weird show to watch for people actually involved in hospitals/medicine.
> 
> I'm guessing they don't get a ton of stuff wrong, but the improbabilities of how the team operates/the diseases must be funny.


 I've wondered that myself, but you have to think that they see it the same way tech-savy people see computer hacking in TV: it's ridiculous and hilarious at the same time. I let it roll off my back when a geeky woman types two sentences into a small green/black dos prompt and gets government secrets instantly. And how it always makes those idiotic computer digital sound effects.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 30, 2010)

Just watched this weeks episode. It was one of the saddest I had ever seen D:

I'm still curious of 13's whereabouts though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2010)

Maybe she went to New Zealand to have sexual intercourse with Mark Hunt.


----------



## Iria (Sep 30, 2010)

@ Fitz, thanks 

@ 13, well Dr. Chase was oddly indifferent to the whole House/Cuddy thing as that one smarmy guy pointed out. Maybe she's secretly shacking up with the Australian. 


@ the fallacy of House's medical practice, I imagine they have a staff of infectious disease doctors that are flipping through a book and pointing out "zebras" for the writers to twist into significant plot lines. The diseases themselves, along with their symptomatology (if not their demographics), are usually pretty accurately portrayed. Whats more interesting to a young clinician is making the differential diagnoses seem plausible and demonstrating how rarely diseases follow the exact text book. Its not horrifyingly laughable, some of my professors have even used episodes to teach certain points.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2010)

Why would House work on zebras?


That doesn't make sense, Renee.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 30, 2010)

Four Girlfriends...Chase is pimpin'


----------



## Iria (Sep 30, 2010)

A zebra is a medical term for a rare illness.

Its origins are in the super ancient medical school warning "when you hear hoof beats, think horses not zebras."

In other words, patients are usually suffering from common illnesses. 

Most of House's patients, however, are not.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2010)

I think you're making this up. Zebras are pretty common in Africa.


----------



## Iria (Sep 30, 2010)

You are missing the point


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 30, 2010)

Not surprised 



Renee's right


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2010)

Uh-uh.  I am using my amazing logical mind that I've been gifted with from upon high.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice catch Chase


----------



## Iria (Oct 4, 2010)

One day its going to be Lupus.

Unless it already was and I just missed the ep


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 4, 2010)

You did


----------



## Dynamite Right (Oct 4, 2010)

The lupis episode was actually quite good.


----------



## Iria (Oct 4, 2010)

Typical 

Anyway tonights episode was pretty good. Its surprising how much I like House and Cuddy's relationship and its effect on both House and Cuddy. Its kinda sweet. 

Syringomyelia was a nice diagnosis but I was about to be really proud of myself for calling hypothyroid early on. 

Really interesting that House would like detective novels made for children, but I guess he likes a puzzle and is not the type to be pretentious about literature, or anything. 

I am pretty happy with the all male team, and though I am all about the girl power, I think its unnecessary to have another broad come in just for fanservice. Why do we have to have another good looking female caucasian doctor? Hasn't this formula been done to death? Meh. I'm meh about next week's ep.


----------



## Selty Sturluson (Oct 5, 2010)

Olivia Wilde


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2010)

It's Lupus.

It's not Lupus.

Maybe it is.

IT'S NOT LUPUS.

But everything fits!

Oh? What about this?

Oh, it isn't Lupus.



I hope the new girl has large breasts and adds a funny dynamic.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 5, 2010)

SHE HATES JEWS


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2010)

I wonder when House is going to try to introduce his cane into the bedroom.


----------



## Munak (Oct 5, 2010)

Or boning on that hot motorcycle. :33


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow that didn't suck. The fuck?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2010)

Or caning on her desk.


----------



## Iria (Oct 11, 2010)

So I started this episode intent on eviscerating the new "hot" girl fellow, but those darn writers just had to throw me for a loop! 

A psych resident doing an ID fellowship? Thats so crazy it just might work! 

And psych being the field I am interested in I was like: hell yeah we are going to get a lot more psychopathology episodes! 

I liked her even more when she screwed up the differential! I was like: hell yeah we are going to show the progression of someone as they work to unravel the dynamic of a House-style ddx! Maybe even get some "horses" thrown in with the "zebras" every week. 

And just as Jeremy predicted she had big boobs and thats always a plus lol.

So contrary to everything I was prepared to think about this episode, I actually wished she stuck around. A person with a background in human behavior would have added a huge depth to the show and would have come just in time to see House in a state of transition.

Ah well. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2010)

You got trolled, Renee. Big time. 

If you were a cynic like myself you'd realize that they will just have a "girl of a the week" thing, with no girl appearing more than twice, unti that 13 slut comes back.


----------



## Iria (Oct 12, 2010)

Lame 

It certainly looks that way though, doesn't it?

Maybe all the girls and diseases will be linked each week. Like when they have the South American girl come on the disease will be Chagas and when we have the random hot Dermatologist come on it'll be MRSA.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2010)

When the Indian girl interns it'll be Swine Flu.

Buncha pigs.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 12, 2010)

^

lol lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## Deimos (Oct 13, 2010)

Aww poor Kelly! Too bad she's not staying. D:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2010)

She's going to bone Chase though.

Or, rather, get boned.


----------



## Deimos (Oct 13, 2010)

I liked her role as a newbie doctor! I really don't know why people didn't like her. 13 is old now. Haha!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd do her.

Too bad she smoked. That shit's gross.


----------



## Deimos (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh yeah. I didn't like that either. But hmm.. is the actress a regular smoker?

Still, she was so sweet overall!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2010)

Well she said she didn't really smoke, but I ain't buyin' it. Hussies like her lie all the time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2010)

The baby pooped out a dime afterall.


----------



## Deimos (Oct 20, 2010)

And she says it was House...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2010)

Did no one else watch this? 

I wonder what kind of hussie we'll get on the team next week?  

I also noticed that Foreman's eyeballs extend a good half-inch outside of his eye sockets. That's some creepy shit (I'm sure I've noticed this before, but I never mentioned it).


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 20, 2010)

That was a fun episode


----------



## Deimos (Oct 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder what kind of hussie we'll get on the team next week?



You don't watch the promos?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 21, 2010)

Link2Promo

/watches online since I'm busy monday nights


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Oct 21, 2010)

Promo vid
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV_gPrBIkr4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 21, 2010)

That's like a parody of American promo vids.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2010)

Deimos said:


> You don't watch the promos?


 I stream online and they don't air those online. CBA to dig around for one.


----------



## Sin (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks like the beginning of the end of the Huddy Era is upon us.

I like the new team member tho.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah, we all knew this day would come upon us. I guess I have mixed feelings on about it. On one hand I hate that the show is that predictable. On the other hand it should make for some laughs.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 9, 2010)

OH SNAP ITS HRG!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2010)

HRG has fallen quite a bit from being a hardass superpowered freak-hunting badass.

He's now just a cokehead politician's bitch.


----------



## Sin (Nov 9, 2010)

I like Huddy though.

Hopefully it survives House(show)'s need to destroy all happiness by season end.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2010)

He isn't going to get Cuddy in the end because you don't always get what you want.

But he will get whatever it is he needs. 

That's the theme for the show, afterall.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 9, 2010)

I've done a lot of calculus problems involving e in the last few years, I never actually knew it's name until this episode


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2010)

I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Sin (Nov 9, 2010)

Btw, is it Taub's turn to bang the female doctor?

Chase banged Cameron.
Foreman banged 13.

Taub bangs Masters?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2010)

Chase will bang her. He'll also bange 13 when she comes back.

Taub might have a crack at it, but she'll shoot him down.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 9, 2010)

The redhead isn't bad looking. What's her name


----------



## Sin (Nov 9, 2010)

The actress is 27.

I didn't think she was that old


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about.



Euler's number, the new girls favourite constant (it's really much neater than pi), the base of the natural logarithm, the number e such that d(ex)/dx=ex, the sum of 1/k! from k=0 to infinity.

You cretin.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2010)

Sin said:


> The actress is 27.
> 
> I didn't think she was that old


 She doesn't look that old. But I don't think she's at all attractive (though I would jam her).


Rob` said:


> Euler's number, the new girls favourite constant (it's really much neater than pi), the base of the natural logarithm, the number e such that d(ex)/dx=ex, the sum of 1/k! from k=0 to infinity.
> 
> You cretin.


 You lost at me "number".


----------



## Sin (Nov 10, 2010)

I dunno, I think she's kinda cute.

She's not sexy hot, but she's like nerdy-cute :3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe she'll grow on me. My first impression was "meh". I was expecting more of a schoolgirl with a fresh-out-of-highschool hotness and maybe glasses.


----------



## Sin (Nov 10, 2010)

Kinda like this?



:3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe, but more glasses. I don't like something about her eyes.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 10, 2010)

Sin said:


> I dunno, I think she's kinda cute.
> 
> She's not sexy hot, but she's like nerdy-cute :3



That's exactly what I think of her


----------



## Sin (Nov 10, 2010)

She has a baby face, so she can never be sexy-hot, but I still think she's cute as a buton :3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2010)

I just wasn't seeing it. Maybe I'll see her cuteness next episode or something.


----------



## Phunin (Nov 11, 2010)

Lol, favorite episode(s) of House: Houses Head, Wilson's Heart. That's what got me into the series.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2010)

Which episode was that?


----------



## Fierce (Nov 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Which episode was that?



My favorite episodes too. When House is in the bus accident with Amber, trying to remember what he saw.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh, that one. Yeah, that was alright.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 16, 2010)

OMG!

I love the new girl.

masters.....right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2010)

I disliked her more this episode. Ugly girl is ugly.

I also found it funny that the dad died from a curable disease.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 16, 2010)

She's cute


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2010)

She's frumpy and plain. I don't like it.


----------



## Fierce (Nov 16, 2010)

I liked this episode. Felt more like House classic, where the focus is more on the patient and the cure, as opposed to House's personal life.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Nov 16, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> OMG!
> 
> I love the new girl.
> 
> masters.....right?



I liked her too, couldn't help but notice she is from Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants, though.

I think she'll be a good addition to the crew too, she has a Cameron feel to her.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2010)

I hope House fires her ass forever.


----------



## Sin (Nov 16, 2010)

CMX has hated on every House girl.

I think he's gay


----------



## Daron (Nov 16, 2010)

Masters is sexy. Fuck you ;l


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2010)

Sin said:


> CMX has hated on every House girl.
> 
> I think he's gay


 It isn't my fault that House girls aren't all that.


Cameron: flat-chested.
13: Square-headed.
Masters: ugly.

If you want a hottie you should watch Castle and take note of Castle's daughter.  Now that's a hottie.


----------



## Daron (Nov 19, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It isn't my fault that House girls aren't all that.
> 
> 
> Cameron: flat-chested.
> ...



Your problem is you can't appreciate a woman. ;l


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 19, 2010)

I can appreciate them just fine. 


I can just appreciate them more when they aren't dogs.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 19, 2010)

Masters is cute & smart as hell. House really likes her so i don't see him firing her anytime soon. 

it was sad the dad dies from a curable disease tho, it was those CDFS.....whatever people's fault. >: (


----------



## Krombacher (Nov 19, 2010)

Thirteen is hot


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't see it. Masters is ugly.


----------



## Daron (Nov 23, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't see it. Masters is ugly.



This argument is pointless as you are blind. ;l


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2010)

She almost warmed up to me last night, but she's still ugly. 

Good episode though. I'm surprised it took House that long to figure out he just has to lie again to fix everything.


----------



## Iria (Nov 23, 2010)

LOL at that terribly fake british accent House tried to pass off in that one scene


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2010)

He was trying to sound American trying to Sound British. No easy task.


----------



## Iria (Nov 23, 2010)

A true actor for our time      .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2010)

For your time, maybe. 

A true actor of my time is Fred Savage.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 23, 2010)

Your time is for utter ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I'm with Iria on this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2010)

I'll kick your ass!


----------



## Sin (Nov 23, 2010)

Chase going full Aussie to pick up chicks was hilarious.

Masters continues to prove CMX is gay.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2010)

Or does she prove you guys have bad taste?


----------



## sel (Nov 24, 2010)

Just seen Masters' first episode and I can say this.

In my third year of Maths degree and girls that hot who know _e_ to 20dp? Get out of here.

I _loved_ that one particular bit though. Technically it's infinitely times more effective, partly because that was my kneejerk reaction to it.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 26, 2010)

I thought Masters was going to be the mastermind two eps in a row, but House is BOSS.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 26, 2010)

This episode with house and the smallpox risking his life gave me flashbacks to that one episode where he stuck a fork in plug outlet to prove there was no after-life. House has no limits when it comes to proving he is right. Seriously, if I was dying, I'd want House as my Doctor. 

Edt: I prefer Master over 13. 13 was so bleh and offered nothing but crude jokes for House to make, and inconsequential plot points for Foreman. Master is better because she brings conflict, and seems far more consitent with general physicians practices the House and his break an entry whenever needed team. ;;;...;;;;


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 29, 2010)

Master's conflict is just "LETS BE HONEST AND TELL THE TRUTH LOLOL" and House one-upping her all the time. I don't see how that's any more effective than 13. I'm not saying it's bad, I just don't see it as more effective.

I am also getting sick of Taub. I don't care about him or his stupid wife.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2011)

Taubcentricity. 

Just ditch the bitch and move on already. We know you wanna bang all the ladies at the hospital.


I found it amusing that House wanted to blow off everyone just to watch Desperate Housewives. He played them pretty well, unfortunately for him they talk. I don't get him blowing off guaranteed sex for Desperate Housewives, however.


----------



## Fierce (Jan 18, 2011)

The dinner scene had me laughing pretty hard. Missed this show so much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2011)

DID YOU DRUG ME CANSN??!?!


----------



## Fierce (Jan 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]YxgsjWZgsNk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nodonn (Jan 18, 2011)

Hitler Taub was hilarious


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 18, 2011)

/watching ep

Oh man I forgot how much I didn't care about Taub.

Edit: LOL HITLER TAUB


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2011)

Hitler Taub was pretty good. 

I guess that smart ugly chick is kinda okay now. She has grown on me a little. Still, I can't wait for 13 to come and have a lesbian death match with her for superiority. Loser gets cut (from the show).


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 18, 2011)

I want 13 to fuck her.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah, like a 2-hour special with a dildo sex scene.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 18, 2011)

Hell yes. Hell. Fucking. Yes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2011)

I guess they'd have to make it some kind of special PPV event or something, otherwise we'd get shafted on the nude details. 

I'd invite all my friends over and we'd chip in and watch it and wank off together. :33 Circle-jerk style.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 18, 2011)

"You're schtuping my daughter"

Haha Murphy Brown is Cuddi's mom.

Edit: LOL @ Paper-Rock-Scissors between Chase and Foreman


----------



## Adonis (Jan 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, like a 2-hour special with a dildo sex scene.



Pray to God they get Uncle Hank from Requiem for a Dream.



"ASS TO ASS!" Wise words to live by.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 18, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAH @ Sedating Cuddi's mother.

"My gift to you"

"My gift to myself"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2011)

"I didn't do a study, I just raised children all my life."

Poor Wilson.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 18, 2011)

How long until Masters pulls a Kutner?  

Of course, after 13 fucks her.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm thinkin' she'll probably decide her "true love" is mathematics or something stupid like that and just disappear.


And later become Wilson's love interest.


And later die.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 20, 2011)

lmfao at House sedating Cuddi's mom and Wilson. House remains epic.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 20, 2011)

Fierce said:


> [YOUTUBE]YxgsjWZgsNk[/YOUTUBE]


Rewatching it makes me want garlic knots bad.


----------



## Vei (Jan 20, 2011)

This scene is epic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2011)

For a moment I thought House was going to set that crazy bitch straight, and I would've rather enjoyed that, but then she just passed out.

Wilson passing out really made it for me.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2011)

Chase in more shenanigans


----------



## Fierce (Jan 24, 2011)

"Just a second, Dad!"

"You live with your parents?!"

"Just until I graduate."

"...College?"

*Silence*

"How old ARE you?"

"18....next month."

Rofl, poor Chase


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2011)

"My parents don't even let me use social networking sites...too many perverts out there."

At her front door no less


----------



## Fierce (Jan 24, 2011)

Episode in two weeks look intense.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2011)

She's obviously gonna die, and it's obviously going to cause a rift between Cuddy and House.  Not just because of who she is but because Cuddy is going to find out House violated ethics.  Cuddy is all about her career even at the cost of her family.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 24, 2011)

Chase should of punched that bitch in the face. Real talk. 

I can't believe she actually tried to justify credit card fraud with "but you rejected me". I'm glad this is fiction and such a poor an excuse for a human being doesn't actually exist.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 24, 2011)

Fierce said:


> Episode in two weeks look intense.



Eh, I don't care about Cuddy's mom.  

It's just a shame House won't bang Masters before she leaves


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2011)

LayZ said:


> Chase should of punched that bitch in the face. Real talk.
> 
> I can't believe she actually tried to justify credit card fraud with "but you rejected me". I'm glad this is fiction and such a poor an excuse for a human being doesn't actually exist.


 Nah, there are plenty of evil women out there like that. In fact, they are all evil.

Even you, reading this thread, vile woman. 



Anyway, micropenis Chase was kinda fun. I think we should keep Zaxxon away from House though, Cuddy's daughter is a lilf.


----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2011)

House should have sedated everyone, even the baby then I would of thought this episode was perfect.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 25, 2011)

Fierce said:


> "Just a second, Dad!"
> 
> "You live with your parents?!"
> 
> ...


  

That and House trying to train Cuddy's daughter


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2011)

Chase is a craddle-robber.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 1, 2011)

Finally caught up to the latest episode. The next one looks extremely awesome


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't have the privilege of seeing previews. What is it?


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 1, 2011)

I swear house takes breaks more than any other show!
I agree with what people said above I think Cuddy's mother is gonna die, this season has been too light-hearted (albeit hilarious) so far.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

Another break?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 1, 2011)

Too many fucking breaks


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

If they have another break I'mma break my foot off in someone's ass.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 7, 2011)

House is actually wearing a suit!


----------



## Fierce (Feb 7, 2011)

Hahahaha. I love House


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 7, 2011)

> Aren't there other ways to keep Masters occupied?
> 
> Not according to my sexual harassment seminar.


 
Oh House


----------



## Fierce (Feb 7, 2011)

Damnnnn House. Harsh.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 7, 2011)

And of course it's raining outside


----------



## Sin (Feb 8, 2011)

House going into super-doctor mode and not bullshitting around was amazing.

It shows the kind of super-genius he really can be when he's not too busy fucking with his team.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2011)

He went full dark on Masters. I enjoyed it quite a bit, though it didn't really pan out for him. 

I also think it's funny that Taub somehow keeps getting the spotlight and nobody cares about him. I'm glad he got his nose broke again and that his life is going down the tubes. Now let's se Chase bang some hotties.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 14, 2011)

Damn Wilson 

Edit: Bah


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2011)

I figured Wilson was either staging it or would puss out. Turns out he pussed out. 

Aso, why do they keep drilling Taubs life into our heads? People like Taub or what? I'm tired of Taub every fucking week.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't mind Taub so much, I'm just sick of him. 

I wish I had the skills of Wilson. Sure he can't hold on to a relationship to save his life, but he can sure get into them with some hotties.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wish I had the skills of Wilson. Sure he can't hold on to a relationship to save his life, but he can sure get into them with some hotties.



Just say you're a doctor. Voila.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 15, 2011)

I kinda like the Taub-Foreman bros development.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 15, 2011)

House will become a buddy cop series. But with Doctors instead of cops

House will be the hard-ass chief of police except crazy. No wait, that's Cuddy


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 15, 2011)

No no, House is the rogue detective. The team are cops on the beat. Cuddy is the police chief.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 15, 2011)

So did Taub go through with cheating on the test?  If so, I wonder if there'll be repercussions?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 15, 2011)

It's House, there are always repurc- wait, nvm.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 16, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> So did Taub go through with cheating on the test?  If so, I wonder if there'll be repercussions?



Didn't you see the scene where he gets the papers from the Korean guy?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

I had a feeling that Taub had a change of heart at the last minute and took the test on his own and failed or something. Glad I was wrong. 

I hope nothing happens. I don't even care about Taub anymore.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 16, 2011)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Didn't you see the scene where he gets the papers from the Korean guy?



i was busy and wasn't able to pay too much attention, but I caught most of it, though.  I'll download it later.

I want 13 back already


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

I couldn't care less about 13, but Masters isn't really that great.  At least 13 had some decent dyke jokes going for her.


----------



## Fierce (Feb 21, 2011)

Lmao. Excellent start.

"Who put sand in her vagina?"

Edit: Lol, Pulp Fiction

Edit2: This episode is great.

"That's what I said, you DON'T LISTEN TO HER."

"You didn't say that."

"YES, I DID."

"Oh...sorry, I must not have been listening."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

When the episode was just starting out I had it pegged to be the greatest episode of all time. Or at least top 10. It dragged a little bit towards the end, but otherwise it was hilarious.

I know people are probably upset that it didnt' focus on solving a case as much though. I don't really care.


----------



## Fierce (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah right! That's what made it great for me. I love episodes that take a break from being case-centric.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah but every time they do it someone comes in here and complains. As long as it's funny I don't care. I don't watch House for medical insight or anything. If I wanted a medical drama I'd watch one of those real life 911 trauma shows.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> When the episode was just starting out I had it pegged to be the greatest episode of all time. Or at least top 10. It dragged a little bit towards the end, but otherwise it was hilarious.
> 
> I know people are probably upset that it didnt' focus on solving a case as much though. I don't really care.


Same for me. Once I saw the promo I knew it was going to be one of the best episodes


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2011)

Wanna have an affair?
Wanna have a threesome?

God I love episodes from different perspectives than the usual.


----------



## Divi (Feb 22, 2011)

It was a great episode! I loved the change of perspective. pek And the relationship drama was funny to me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Same for me. Once I saw the promo I knew it was going to be one of the best episodes


 Sometimes it's lonely not being able to see previews. Sometimes.


Sunuvmann said:


> Wanna have an affair?
> Wanna have a threesome?
> 
> God I love episodes from different perspectives than the usual.


 House's mind is always a hilarious thing. 

I'm telling Cuddy!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2011)

I'd rep anyone who posts the next eppy trailer


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh wait it was at the end of the one I downloaded. 

Masters: He's lying
House hugging Masters' head with Masters looking horrified: Our little girl is finally growing up, you dream of this day but when it finally happens *manly tears*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh yeah it was on mine, too, I remember that now. Doesn't seem as epic.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 22, 2011)

I want Hugh Laurie to direct another episode. Last season's 'Lockdown' was hilarious.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 22, 2011)

Last night's episode was so funny


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2011)

I wonder what will happen to him after House?


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 23, 2011)

One of the better episodes of House in a long time.  Placing House's vulgarity and childishness in a school setting was an awesome premise.  

This ep. reminded me of the time he told 3 different stories to the medical class.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 23, 2011)

Ugh, who can still watch this shit?

House has gone from an interestingly-flawed misanthrope to a man-child worthy of an Adam Sandler flick. Sure, he's an asshole merely for the sake of being an asshole but as long as he has a woman who loves him... He's a good 'un at heart!

The crux of the HousexCuddy drama was him using her toothbrush and not taking out the garbage and solved by...promising not to do it again. How many times can Cuddy be surprised and angered by the fact that House, lo and behold, is inconsiderate and an asshole and be okay with it by the end of the episode? If only there was 6 seasons prior where she could have seen this beforehand. 

And House not being able to deduce something as simple as "not using other people's toothbrushes" as a solution to this asinine rom-com drama is just retarded. There ain't that much Asperger's in the world. 

"How can I make Cuddy like me?"
"Not be a dick?"
"Gas an entire waiting room and steal her laptop?"
"What!? How the hell is that...Oh, right, the writers have run out of nuanced ways to make you damaged and self-destructive. Proceed."

Opening by having House say, "Who put sand in her vagina?" to show how "edgy" he is is pathetic. Oh, House, only you would reference female genatalia in front of children. House says the darnedest things.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2011)

So you didn't like it?


----------



## Adonis (Feb 23, 2011)

I was none too pleased.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 23, 2011)

Adonis said:


> Ugh, who can still watch this shit?
> 
> House has gone from an interestingly-flawed misanthrope to a man-child worthy of an Adam Sandler flick. Sure, he's an asshole merely for the sake of being an asshole but as long as he has a woman who loves him... He's a good 'un at heart!
> 
> ...



That's not being "edgy" that's House being House.  He does say the darnedest things because he doesn't care about people's feelings, whether they are school children, elderly, or just stupid adults.  It wouldn't be House if he held back.

The whole Cuddy/House drama is from the fact that for once someone's feelings ARE important to him, but he still doesn't know how to act or in this case put things right.  I think it's rather telling that House ends up learning how to resolve his issue with Cuddy from a bunch of school children.  He may be incredibly intelligent, but he's also incredibly inexperienced with human interaction/relationships, something the show has shown us since episode 1.  I fail to see how this is such a deviation as you claim it to be.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 23, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> That's not being "edgy" that's House being House.  He does say the darnedest things because he doesn't care about people's feelings, whether they are school children, elderly, or just stupid adults.  It wouldn't be House if he held back.
> 
> The whole Cuddy/House drama is from the fact that for once someone's feelings ARE important to him, but he still doesn't know how to act or in this case put things right.  I think it's rather telling that House ends up learning how to resolve his issue with Cuddy from a bunch of school children.  He may be incredibly intelligent, but he's also incredibly inexperienced with human interaction/relationships, something the show has shown us since episode 1.  I fail to see how this is such a deviation as you claim it to be.



No, this is a Flanderization of House. A caricature who amps the assholishness up to 11 with none of the substance or depth to make it endearing. 

House was never oblivious to social cues; HE IGNORED THEM. Big difference. Him not knowing how to solve the problem with Cuddy and escalating the situation by stealing her laptop and invading her inner thoughts, needing the guidance of ten year olds, is ridiculous. Even a blind/deaf autistic has more awareness of others than House according to this episode. House was never this goddamn stupid.

And Cuddy not being outraged that House read her journal and stole her laptop, when throwing a hissy fit over the toothbrush and garbage shit, is fucking bananas. It's like slamming him for peeing the sheets but forgiving him when he burns the entire bed to fix it.

This was the first episode I ever wanted to punch House in the face. For example, what purpose was there to stealing that doctor's wife's picture and plastering it on the elevator doors, after breaking into his office, other than being a huge dickhead?


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 23, 2011)

Adonis said:


> No, this is a Flanderization of House. A caricature who amps the assholishness up to 11 with none of the substance or depth to make it endearing.
> 
> House was never oblivious to social cues; HE IGNORED THEM. Big difference. Him not knowing how to solve the problem with Cuddy and escalating the situation by stealing her laptop and invading her inner thoughts, needing the guidance of ten year olds, is ridiculous. Even a blind/deaf autistic has more awareness of others than House according to this episode. House was never this goddamn stupid.
> 
> ...



I certainly agree with the bolded part, the rest however, I do not.  House obviously is aware when he's being a dick, but that doesn't mean he knows how to socialize with people, whether that be in the office or romantically.  

In fact there was an entire episode devoted to House trying (very awkwardly) to socialize with Foreman and Chase outside of work that didn't end well.  There is definately a reason that House only has 1 friend.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 25, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> In fact there was an entire episode devoted to House trying (very awkwardly) to socialize with Foreman and Chase outside of work that didn't end well.  There is definately a reason that House only has 1 friend.



Err I swear it did end well with the karaoke.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah, they had lots of fun.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 25, 2011)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Err I swear it did end well with the karaoke.



Yeah my wording was confusing, I didn't mean the episode, sorry.  I meant the trying to cultivate new relationships.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2011)

House can make new friends, he just has problems not ruining their lives. Remember the private eye?


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 25, 2011)

That guy was awesome when he was first introduced, later on... not so much.

I think you have to be a little damaged though to be able to want to hang around with House.  Cameron and Wilson are perfect examples.  I don't think House could be friends with just _anybody_, but that's me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2011)

He's technically only friends with Wilson. And Wilson is pretty fucked up.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 25, 2011)

My favourite episode of the season. Gotta love when they switch things up, and the two main kids were too cute



Adonis said:


> And Cuddy not being outraged that House read her journal and stole her laptop, when throwing a hissy fit over the toothbrush and garbage shit, is fucking bananas. It's like slamming him for peeing the sheets but forgiving him when he burns the entire bed to fix it.



The difference is the motivation. He did the toothbrush and garbage which demonstrated he didn't care, hence the anger. He did the theft and stuff which demonstrated he does care, hence the lack of anger. Pretty simple.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 28, 2011)

Heh. Baby steps.


----------



## Fierce (Mar 1, 2011)

"Hehe.....my head's on your vagina."

Awesome


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 1, 2011)

FOX TV Live

The promo for the next episode. Looks awesome


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks pretty epic.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 1, 2011)

I thought it was gonna be like that time when House was on methadone, he was happy but his intelligence dropped then stopped it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

Cuddy-chu, I choose you!


----------



## Bleach (Mar 2, 2011)

Finally watched the new episode. Masters looked cute in that maroon dress. I really felt like Chase was gonna go to the thing with Masters too  .

When his patient died, I thought it'd be cool if they showed how all his dead patients have affected him (which they did). Thought it was pretty cool to see a side of House we really never see.

"My head is on your vagina"

xD


----------



## Adonis (Mar 2, 2011)

Too bad that line, in addition to making House sound 12, was followed by, "I'LL KILL THE WORLD TO BE WITH YOU, CUDDY! I WUV YOU AT THE EXPENSE OF MY WORLDVIEW AND PREMISE!"


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 2, 2011)

Don't worry Adonis, he'll be bitter again soon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

I always thought House didn't care if a patient lived or died as long as he solved the case. That's how it has always been. Him deciding he "chooses" Cuddy has nothing to do with it.

But they played the drama card on us. It is better drama if he lets people die so he can continue to be with Cuddy. Kind of disappointing.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 2, 2011)

Wasn't House dating Stacy AND still as good a doctor as ever?

I'm not understanding how he has to make a tradeoff between being with Cuddy and being a good doctor.

Not to mention that his batting average is pretty phenomenal considering he exclusively treats patients on the brinks and relies on risky cures. One of the patients he listed wasn't even his case.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the writers just overlooked any kind of logic, put together a happy montage of patients dying, and attributed it all to House's argument just for the sake of the dramatic moment designed to make us cry.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm pretty sure the writers just overlooked any kind of logic, put together a happy montage of patients dying, and attributed it all to House's argument just for the sake of the dramatic moment designed to make us cry.



That was supposed to make us cry? Only recent episode that made me sad was the one where there was a brother and sister where the brother was disabled and the sister was trying to do stuff the brother couldn't because of his disability. Then in order to save her life, he donated something which cut his already low chances into making it into his 30s in half. That was quite a sad episode (

This one was sad to but only when they found the cure but were a minute too late :/. Literally one minute.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

It's a romance thing, only romantics would feel anything out of it.


----------



## Sin (Mar 2, 2011)

CMX hating on a good ep.

What else is new


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

I wasn't hating on the episode, just the ending.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 3, 2011)

I think House has always cared if his patients live or died, he obviously doesn't act like it, but remember he values life above all else


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

He has never shown to really care that I can remember until that black chick in the rubble.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, that episode didn't sit right with me.  He's lost many patients in the past that he diagnosed with things he couldn't do anything about and was fine with it.

He correctly diagnosed the problem with her -- and in fact the complications that ended up killing her.  I never saw any particular reason that this would be a sanity-crushing change for him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

Its so he can choo-choo-choose Cuddy over saving lives.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Its so he can choo-choo-choose Cuddy over saving lives.



Right before A VERY SPECIAL EPISODE where Cuddy's the patient-of-the-week. 

What a tweest!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

How many patients will he let die to save the love of his life?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 3, 2011)

Will he let Cuddy die to preserve his love? 

Wait..what?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 7, 2011)

last week House said he'd let an infinite number of patients die to save his love and now Cutty is going to be a patient. I love the irony.

I'm really lookin forward to the episode tonight in the next half hour or so. The commercial of it makes me think we're getting the old House back. I'm not really sure I like Cutty randomly needing to catch a dieases or wtv she's going to get for it to happen though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

You mean he's going to start poppin' pills and making more and more sarcastic/sardonic and witty comments?


----------



## Fierce (Mar 7, 2011)

Lol @ House losing his watch in Cuddy's vagina.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol Cuddy is a punk. House told her from the START that this would happen, but she was all "Stop looking for excuses not to be with me." Dumb bitch. She said it herself, House is always right.

I'm pissed yo. I think I might go watch the one with the kids again.

On the other hand, pill-popping House ftw!


----------



## Sin (Mar 8, 2011)

House does vicodin for the first time since being HOSPITALIZED due to this addiction, so the sensible, caring thing to do is dump him because he was in too much pain at the thought of you dying?

+1 vote for Cuddy as worst character of the year.


----------



## Krombacher (Mar 8, 2011)

^I didnt watch the newest season yet, which really is said to be "not really good", but the first 6 seasons are worth watching.

You will see, soon you are addicted to the series. I dont know if people also hat 5th and 6th season, I loved them.

Btw, House back on Vicodin since Broken? FUUUUUU

Cuddy 

I guess either House and Cuddy come back together or one of them leaves the hospital (which should be, when the series wants to go in a eigths season, cuddy)

Btw, I saw on FB that Olivia Wilde is back in set.

Time for her to show her pretty ass on TV again


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2011)

That episode was kind of strange. It felt like a press kit for Hugh Laurie or something in case he needs to find another job. Now everyone knows his range.

Decent episode though I suppose. Cuddy was pretty stupid as always. But now we got House Prime back. Let the fun begin.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 8, 2011)

Conflict makes stories interesting. I'm glad they remembered this.


----------



## Ender (Mar 8, 2011)

David Shore's comment on Huddy 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Here's there pertinent part. 

TVLINE | Why did you break up House and Cuddy? 
We knew it wasn’t going to last forever. We knew it couldn’t last forever. We had it mapped out since the beginning of the season that it was going to last almost exactly this long. It’s like anything else we do on the show. We go, “Let’s explore that. And once we’ve exhausted the exploration, let’s move on.” Now we move on to what it’s like for the two of them to be broken up, which is different than [anything] we’ve seen. And it all has to come back to the reality of these characters. I believe these characters are in love with each other. And I believe in a certain way they always will be. But I also believe House is not a good boyfriend. House is not a good spouse. He’s got deep issues, and the reasons Cuddy breaks up with him are very valid. Taking House down an ultimately happy road just seems unrealistic. 

TVLINE | Is it fair to say the breakup will stick? 
Yeah, it’s fair to say that. I can’t [say they're done] forever, but we don’t want to jerk the audience around. 




 bshell-and-what-lies-ahead/ 

Agreed that Cuddy bailed too quickly, I was disappointed in both parties (house for taking vico) but cuddy too. that was just retarded.

also.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2011)

House can never be happy. It's written in the stars. Since the very start we knew this.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyone else feel like House refusing to go in was contrived?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2011)

I think it was a little against his character, but he had to sneak out and pop some pills.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 8, 2011)

Rob said:


> Anyone else feel like House refusing to go in was contrived?



*Shrug* This whole episode was contrived


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2011)

I thought the zombie scene was the worst. Axe cane?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 8, 2011)

Haha that was the best part! I thought the cane was gonna be a shotgun so at first I was kinda disappoint. 

Then it happened!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2011)

It wasn't terrible, but it just felt like they were trying too hard or something. I did like the musical number at the end even though it was completely ridiculous.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 8, 2011)

Hoooly shit!

Axe Cane against Zombie Chase was fucking awesome.

And lol @ 2 1/2 men House


----------



## jam3sbob (Mar 9, 2011)

house took a shot at two and a half men. house has been glee'd lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2011)

I wonder what kind of kid House would raise, actually.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFnqUccFriI[/YOUTUBE]
Too awesome


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2011)

House the Vampire Slayer. 


Coming in 2014.


----------



## Krombacher (Mar 9, 2011)

Btw, is that song going to be published in Huge Lauries version?

Like through the band of tv?

Cause i cant get it out of my head but tv version sounds dull with the funny part in it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2011)

There's a different version?


----------



## Krombacher (Mar 9, 2011)

[YOutube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2U-rBZREQMw[/YOUTUBE]

186 people found this video thanks to house md

135 people + me like huges version better

So is it going to be published now?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 10, 2011)

Hugh Laurie is by far one of the best actors out there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 10, 2011)

He's also pretty ugly.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 10, 2011)

That moron be crazy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 10, 2011)

He looks like Skeletor.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 15, 2011)

CANNONBALL!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

That one ugly smart chick is kind of growing on me a little. I guess I'd hit it. 

I also was disappointed that House didn't actually die, though I guess I should be relieved. He was on fire this episode with all them hookers.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 15, 2011)

^You wanted him to do?

 @ "Cannonball!"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

I didn't want him to die persay, but I was disappointed he didn't at least get knocked into a coma. 

Would've made for some awesome dream sequences next week.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 15, 2011)

House really knows how spend time with hookers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

I wonder how much money House spent? And how much he has left?

I was thinking about how much money he must make being such a high-profile doctor, then got to thinking about his lifestyle of high-priced hookers and drugs. I used to think he must be rolling in cash, but thinking about those two things, perhaps not.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 15, 2011)

House has money. He doesn't have any dependents and Wilson pays for his meals.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

But he also has 5 hookers a day and 100 tons of drugs a week.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, he spends next to no money, lives in a fairly modest apartment (by someone making at least several hundred thousand dollars a year's standards).

Granted he spends money on prostitutes and illegal drugs, but it's doubtful he's spending anywhere near all his money.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

In theory. 

But let's say he spends $1,000 a day on drugs, hookers, and hooch. That's $365,000 a year. It isn't unreasonable.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 15, 2011)

Maybe, the impression the series gives us is that he isn't spending that much though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

He doesn't spend much on housing, clothing, food, or whatever else he can steal, no. But he's spending a lot on prostitutes, liquor, and drugs. Especially since he has to get his drugs illegally in a lot of cases.


----------



## Fierce (Mar 15, 2011)

I was 99% sure there was a pool to break his fall. I was trying to imagine the chaos if he actually did seriously injure himself. 

The episode was pretty good.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 15, 2011)

Not so much on liquor, based on his "what kind of scotch single malt or blended?" "I don't care" exchange in the last episode 

_Most_ of his drugs are legal, and I'm going to bet that working in a hospital gives you a pretty good prescription drug plan.  But even black market Vicodin you're looking at maybe $10/tab (so say $200/day for House?)

As to prostitutes, last nights episode aside they mention them maybe once a month.  Even assuming that's once a week it's more like $1000

Illegal drugs seem to be rare for him so I wouldn't expect his budget there to be too expensive.

$2400/week * 52 weeks a year = $124,800.  And that's with some pretty large assumptions.

(If he's getting (/forging/stealing/defrauding) prescriptions for his pills they're probably coming in at $50/month max)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll accept most of your proposals on his day-to-day economy except the hookers. It's not the frequency in which they get mentioned, it's the outright assumption that any time House is talking about extra-curricular activities everyone assumes it's a prostitute. It leads me to believe he has about 5 a day.

He even hires prostitutes to do things like massages and therapy.


----------



## Sin (Mar 15, 2011)

No else loved that line he said to Cuddy?

"Even my depressed drug-addled brain is still better than yours or any other doctor's in this hospital... And she caves."

Mean Vicodin House is AMAZING.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, I liked that bit. Vicodin POWA.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 15, 2011)

I want to be a Vidocin-addict like House :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah! Me, too! :33

Let's all get together and have a Vicodin party.


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 15, 2011)

Sin said:


> No else loved that line he said to Cuddy?
> 
> "Even my depressed drug-addled brain is still better than yours or any other doctor's in this hospital... And she caves."
> 
> Mean Vicodin House is AMAZING.



Mean Vicodin House is BACK.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

She really brought it all on herself.


----------



## The World (Mar 16, 2011)

I fucking hate Cuddy now. How many fucking times is she going to fucking dump House every fucking time he fucking fucks up? Then crawling back to his fucking dick after a few months? FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2011)

Fuck yeah, fuckin' A man. That fucking fucker. She's such a fucking slut-fuck I wish I could fuck her until she fucking dies.

Not to mention she seems pretty dimwitted for the Dean of Medicine. Fuck Cuddy.


----------



## The World (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah I just want to fucking fuck Cuddy then kick her out my bed and say _"FUCK YOU! Thanks for the fuck!  NOW FUCK OFF!"_

BIG TITTIES!

Btw I loved Houses' dream sequence the best with his axe-cane and boomstick killing zombies.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fuck yeah, fuckin' A man. That fucking fucker. She's such a fucking slut-fuck I wish I could fuck her until she fucking dies.
> 
> *Not to mention she seems pretty dimwitted for the Dean of Medicine*. Fuck Cuddy.


She probably fucked whoever it was who put her in charge.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2011)

The World said:


> Yeah I just want to fucking fuck Cuddy then kick her out my bed and say _"FUCK YOU! Thanks for the fuck!  NOW FUCK OFF!"_
> 
> BIG TITTIES!
> 
> Btw I loved Houses' dream sequence the best with his axe-cane and boomstick killing zombies.


 I fuckin' feel you, bro. 


Edward Newgate said:


> She probably fucked whoever it was who put her in charge.


 You know that's right.


----------



## Vei (Mar 16, 2011)

Sin said:


> No else loved that line he said to Cuddy?
> 
> "Even my depressed drug-addled brain is still better than yours or any other doctor's in this hospital... And she caves."
> 
> Mean Vicodin House is AMAZING.



Hell yeah. That was awesome.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 19, 2011)

Caught up to end of season 3

Hugh Laurie is GOD!

"In what twisted universe does mastering Eddie Van Halen's two handed arpeggio technique count as _nothing_!"
Damn right


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 21, 2011)

Anyone play the House drinking game? 

Cmon the second guy looks too much like Junhyung


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

adee said:


> Caught up to end of season 3
> 
> Hugh Laurie is GOD!
> 
> ...


  'Bout damn time.


Kagutsuchi said:


> Anyone play the House drinking game?
> 
> Cmon the second guy looks too much like Junhyung


  Bleeding, seizures, and cardiac arrest? You'd be drunk about 4 minutes in.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 21, 2011)

hehe
I agree that there are too many recurring phenomena and concepts, but the whole concept of the character of House more than makes up for it.

I don't know why the writers stick to the recurring plot of House trying to figure out throughout the whole episode and hitting the answer in right about the end. Whenever they have tried being experimental, especially in season 4, they've made really great stories.

I read (past tense) that Cameron is written off in season 6 :/ I like her character and most importantly, her character development.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

They love that formula. I got tired of it a long time ago but I ignore that just for the awesome little nuggets they bring in each episode. Overall it's still a funny and enjoyable show despite the redundant and repetitive nature of the cases.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't mind the repetitive formula. I enjoy the show.

Tomorrow a new episode  Gonna watch it before heading out to school.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

Get Patient
Patient almost dies
Try something
Patient almost dies
Try something else but this time it's controversial
Bypass Cuddy approval
Patient almost dies
Try something even more risky
Patient almost dies
Maybe go to surgery or do 500 MRIs
Cry-baby scene with family/friends/significan other
Epiphany
Patient instantly healed


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 21, 2011)

Nooooooooo, after this episode there's going to be a break.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

Nooo, I might have to get out on Monday night and exercise instead of staying in and watching TV.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Nooo, I might have to get out on Monday night and exercise instead of staying in and watching TV.


Or you could just stay in bed and watch some random crap on TV while eating hamburgers (or something) to your heart's content.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 21, 2011)

Cmon the second guy looks too much like Junhyung


> TVLINE | Before you leave House, will there be any overlap with you and Olivia Wilde?
> 
> We have two episodes — one where we actually work together — and it was super, super fun.
> 
> ...



HELL YES. HELL. FUCKING. YES.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh maybe they'll make out.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 21, 2011)

That's the implication I interpreted and based my reaction on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

Her 13th episode = 13's return. Coincidence?


----------



## Fierce (Mar 21, 2011)

House is the best

Edit: Wait, shit, I drifted off in the last minute of the episode. They said he was a serial killer who did what?


----------



## Divi (Mar 22, 2011)

Fierce said:


> House is the best
> 
> Edit: Wait, shit, I drifted off in the last minute of the episode. They said he was a serial killer who did what?



Eats his victims - at least, that's what I gathered.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

That's all they said. He's a serial killer that eats his victims. 

And it all comes together. 

Poor, poor, gullible redhead slut. Got suckered again. 



I find it hard to believe that House didn't tap that Russian bride. Very hard to believe.


----------



## Kamishu (Mar 24, 2011)

House is amazing! & Hugh Laurie is an amazing actor! ;D


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

He's all right.


----------



## Black Duck (Mar 29, 2011)

i llllllllllllllooooveeeeeee Dr.House!!
Trully, one of the best medical series and in my opinion even better than ER (which was considered as one of the best as well) Long live Hugh Laurie!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

It's better because it's funny.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm always disappointed when I find oh. no episode yesterday. sadface.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

You just took a big shit on my day, sunny.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 29, 2011)

You usually are discussing the episode here before I get to see it CMX


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

I just figured/hoped that the show wasn't out last night for some reason online.


You crushed my hopes like a woman crushes a man's balls every chance she gets.


----------



## Black Duck (Mar 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I just figured/hoped that the show wasn't out last night for some reason online.
> 
> 
> You crushed my hopes like a woman crushes a man's balls every chance she gets.



hmm.. that was a vivid image to be honest


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

I see you have experience with women.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 30, 2011)

Almost all episodes have blood in the urine, some sort of cancer mention, full body scan, broad spectrum antibiotics hallucination, adema, brain problem or something


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 30, 2011)

Full body scan?
We hate full body scans.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I find it hard to believe that House didn't tap that Russian bride. Very hard to believe.



That pissed me off


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2011)

adee said:


> Almost all episodes have blood in the urine, some sort of cancer mention, full body scan, broad spectrum antibiotics hallucination, adema, brain problem or something


 You're just now catching on to this? 

Their patient goes into defib about 5 times every episode without fail, too.


Kasuke Sadiki said:


> That pissed me off


 It's like saying there was a bloody steak on the floor and the hungry-ass tiger just looked at it all night long.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm even getting dreams of House since like 5 nights straight.

Once I was making out with Cameron.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2011)

That's TMI, bro.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 30, 2011)

TMI would be if I was making out with Chase.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2011)

That's delicious information, actually.

See there is a difference in what I can use as blackmail and what is just gross to think about.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 30, 2011)

Cameron is hot!

I was sad when the writers felt the show had no more room for Cameron. I don't find Remy nearly as exciting or intelligent as Cameron.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2011)

I didn't care about Cameron that much, but I'd totally hit it. 

I also don't care very much for 13 but I'd hit that, too. Just not as hard.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 30, 2011)

Remy looks positively fragile. And innocent.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2011)

Square head.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 30, 2011)

So prison was the excuse they're using for 13's absence lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2011)

What was she in prison for? Bein' an ugly skank?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What was she in prison for? Bein' an ugly skank?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2011)

I guess we all have our own opinions on her.

I mean, her body is good but her face is garbage.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 30, 2011)

I used to think she was pretty overrated. Then I saw Tron: Legacy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2011)

She looks better with black hair, I suppose, but she's still got that square head.


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 30, 2011)

It isn't hard for a girl's body to look hot.  

They just have to hit the treadmill :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2011)

They basically just have to have one.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 31, 2011)

Just started season 7

And they are like making the fuck out with concrete dust plastered all over House' face 

And with injuries from the crash...

And next morning sheets are pristine as ever and no concrete dust on anyone

Did they lick it off each other?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2011)

She ate it off him like a good woman cleans up after a bj.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 2, 2011)

CMX always making epic posts.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 10, 2011)

REMY THIRTEEN IS BACK!!!

OLIVIA WILDE I'll totally hit that all night.
Along with Cameron... that'll be a night I won't forget. 

Prison? Huh... so Prison is the reason why I stopped watching house.
When Thirteen left, I said House is garbage. Why? Because her replacement is garbage... and also the House and Cuddy love shit... hopefully things get back on track.

BRING IT THIRTEEN!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2011)

Is it actually coming on tonight?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, it does.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2011)

Better be, or there will be blood. 


And by that I mean 2.5 hours of boring diatribe followed by a brutal killing of one of you with a bowling pin.


----------



## Fierce (Apr 11, 2011)

Olivia Wilde is so hot


----------



## Bleach (Apr 11, 2011)

That was a great House episodes. So many things to say. I'm glad 13 is back and she looks better than ever. At first I thought the spudgun competition was a lie but boy was I surprised. I smiled a lot at the end though when House said "I'll kill you". Was just too awesome and funny. I knew he would say something awesome like that. That made 13 feel all warm inside I bet.

House episodes always make me laugh one moment and teary eyed the next D:


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 11, 2011)

Can one of yall tell me what happenned in the first 30 minutes of the episode thsi week? I only got home in time to catch the last 20 minutes or so. I was all  13 is back...and then I was all  because it seemed like they actually wrote her character with some emotion and not as bland as they had in the past. Might just be because I ony saw her for a short tiem though. I can only handle 13 in small doses! I hope Masters doesn't leave. I liked her interactions with House when she first arrived. I'm kinda annoyed they've shyed away from how she and House are polar opposites in lots of ways of late. meh. I guess they can't do it all at once though. The cutty stuff was good....she still has a nice


----------



## Vei (Apr 12, 2011)

Great episode. I'm glad to have 13 back.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks like the replacement for 13 is going to be in deeeeep deeeeep dooo doooo next monday.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2011)

Will they write her off or kill her off? 

Still don't much care for 13. She's okay as a character, but she gives me no boners.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 12, 2011)

^WTF            .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2011)

Lackluster body (even House pointed out she has no breasts to speak of), square face, giant forehead, manly jawline.

She has nice hair and pretty eyes, I guess, but I can't fuck her hair or her eyes.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 12, 2011)

^
Dude you're saying her replacement "Masters?" was betteR? GTFO


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2011)

I never said that. I have hated her ugly skank ass since day 1 (Masters).


----------



## Bleach (Apr 12, 2011)

You're weird 

I love both Masters and 13.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2011)

I just have different tastes. I like my womens a little thicker, but with ample T&A.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 12, 2011)

Me too I hated Masters since day one. 
Even though 13 doesn't have a good body. I can go pass that because of her face o_O


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2011)

But her face is her worst attribute.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 12, 2011)

I loved that line at the end of the ep,

House: The bitch is back!


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 12, 2011)

No it isn't >>


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2011)

Cut-throat Bitch.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 12, 2011)

You think she's better than 13?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2011)

In terms of bitchiness, yes. But she's also a dog.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 12, 2011)

Makeup is amazing



In both directions btw. Making her look pretty as well as making her look very plain in House.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 12, 2011)

makeup is ugly


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 12, 2011)

Fun fact, she's dating IRL Tobias Funke (David Cross)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2011)

Masters is cute..in a creepy way.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can't fuck her hair or her eyes.



That just means you're doing it wrong 


Also I just realized that Amber Tamblyn is the same chick from Sisterhood. She was the hottest one in that movie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2011)

She isn't too bad all made up, I guess.

Just in the show she looks like a frumpy old dog.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 12, 2011)

She's made up to look frumpy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2011)

That's what they all say.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 12, 2011)

With or without is still a no for me.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 12, 2011)

She looked ugly in 127 Hours as well.
Olivia Wilde on the other hand is stunning...though I can see why some people don't like her. To each their own I guess


----------



## LayZ (Apr 12, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Also I just realized that Amber Tamblyn is the same chick from Sisterhood. She was the hottest one in that movie


Co-sign.  

I'm glad to see 13 back. I never thought I'd say "She's got a body on her." and not be referring to her attractiveness.

Taub and Ex-wife saga continues.


----------



## Sin (Apr 13, 2011)

If you ever need to confirm that CMX likes men, just ask him his opinion on Olivia Wilde


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2011)

Just because I don't like sickly-looking monsters doesn't mean I'm gay. 

Also, I am pretty tired of Taub. What the fuck is up with the writers' obsession with that fucking little Jew?


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 13, 2011)

Word... Taub needs to get written off


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2011)

I think he's going to be the central character for the show soon. He's already taking up 40% of the airtime.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 13, 2011)

Stop spreading lies!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2011)

They'll even rename the show to "Taub" instead of House. Maybe change the intro music to something more Jewish.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 13, 2011)

I wonder if 13 and house will hook up


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2011)

I doubt that. If anything she'll break down and sleep with Chase.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 13, 2011)

Chase gets all the good ones >>


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2011)

Chase is a serious pimp. Taub is pretty good with the ladies, too, but Chase had a threesome.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 13, 2011)

What.... he had a what?
Where? When? Which episode?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2011)

During some wedding. Then they went back and had an episode where he had to chase down all three women because one of them was supposedly using his credit card.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 13, 2011)

Track down the episode number and season.. I have to watch that>>


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2011)

It was fairly recent. 


Found it: )


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 13, 2011)

Bonus: That episode has the hot Librarian from Community


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2011)

And Chase had sex with a 17 year old.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 14, 2011)

hmmm...after reading the description. Wonders if he should watch it or not.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2011)

It's nothing special, but Chase does have a nude photo in the episode. With a small penis.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 14, 2011)

But I didn't see anything there 

Probably because it's so small.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 14, 2011)

Hm... so nothing special huh. I'm definitely going to see this week's house episode


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2011)

If you like Chase it's a good episode.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 14, 2011)

I like me some Cameron and Thirteen


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2011)

It has hot babes in it.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 14, 2011)

A lefty and a righty


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2011)

So something about that potato gun thing bothered me. If House is a super genius why couldn't he have made a better gun?


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 15, 2011)

What you got against the Potato?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2011)

I just don't know why 13 would know more than House.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 15, 2011)

Cause she's hood?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 15, 2011)

Isn't she from a well-to-do family of sorts?


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 18, 2011)

No?
Did you not remember her mother having the willington disease or something?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah, I just assumed she was rich while doing it.


----------



## Fierce (Apr 18, 2011)

Willington? Lol. Huntington's Chorea.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

She has Wilsontings.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah, Huntingtons!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

I like Wilsontings better. 

It's like a cancer. A cancer full of giant eyebrows and puppydog eyes.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks more like a tomato disease to me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

House is coming on tonight, right?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2011)

According to my DVR, yes


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

Damnwell better be. 

That and that Sam Axe movie make it a night for the ages.


----------



## Fierce (Apr 18, 2011)

House is so brutal towards Masters. I love it.

Edit: Hahaha. "I would kill for a chance to work with him. Literally, I would skin you and wear you as a disguise."


----------



## Bleach (Apr 18, 2011)

The fucking chickens man...Damn. 

Poor Masters. I really thought she would stay. Kinda annoying how they introduce her and do so much with her but then just let her go. I think she might come back in the future


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2011)

Good riddance, I say. Never much cared for that hussy. 

Best female character was Cut-throat Bitch, we all know that (notice I do not mean best-looking).


----------



## Sin (Apr 19, 2011)

Olivia Wilde has been extra hot since coming back <3 <3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2011)

Really? I barely noticed her existence last episode.


----------



## Sin (Apr 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Really? I barely noticed her existence last episode.


Well yeah, cause you're too busy looking at Chase


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2011)

I can't help it, he's ruggedly handsome.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 19, 2011)

/watching episode

Heh @ House trying to convert Masters to the dark side


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2011)

She's a dirty, rotten liar now.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 19, 2011)

Is Masters gone yet...


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 19, 2011)

i think she  god she was anoying


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 19, 2011)

She was too goody little too shoes. And too much of a 2D character.

Though frankly most House characters besides House and Cuddy are 2D.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2011)

Chase is 3D: dollars, dingos, and double-teams.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 20, 2011)

Way too many people are down on Masters. She wasn't liked because she wasn't a little, obedient House soldier. She was the polar opposite, which was fine with me after a time. She was an acquired taste. She was sort of refreshing. I ended up liking her and her excessive weirdness, but to each their own. I liked the last episode.

Thirteen was barely around. I was surprised that she'd be back in a regular capacity considering Olivia Wilde's real life schedule. She's been doing a ton of movies, so I was wondering if her time on House would be coming to an end sooner rather than later. The producers/writers have the perfect exiting plan in place for her with the Huntington's.


----------



## Adonis (Apr 20, 2011)

FitzChivalry said:


> Way too many people are down on Masters. She wasn't liked because she wasn't a little, obedient House soldier. She was the polar opposite, which was fine with me after a time. She was an acquired taste. She was sort of refreshing. I ended up liking her and her excessive weirdness, but to each their own. I liked the last episode.



I disagree.

Her gimmick of "she sticks to her principles" never really panned out or created drama that wasn't hamfisted and House was largely inconsistent in his reaction to her the writers reducing House's responses to, "Whatever's the most dickish thing to say at the moment."

That, and her twitchy, asperger-addled persona is so overdone. Why is this chick dressing like Diane Keaton in 1974?


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Apr 20, 2011)

So what's happened to House nowadays? The last time I watched was on Season Three?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2011)

It kept going.


As for Masters, she just wasn't all that interesting. Not many of the characters are though other than House. Wilson's cool, but I don't care about his love life. Taub is lame, Chase is kinda there but at the same time he kinda isn't, Foreman is a dick.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 20, 2011)

Foreman should have left seasons ago.

Chase is at least mildly interesting what with the I-killed-a-man-in-cold-blood thing.

13 can be interesting when they go into her past and aren't just whining about her Huntington's.

Taub is useless.

Masters at least was interesting, though I think she had pretty much played out when she left.

(Bring back Cameron and spend half a season investigating her new lesbian tendencies)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2011)

Chase could be interesting but it's like he never gets any spotlight save killing the Lion King and his thing with Cameron. It's almost as if he's just an afterthought on the show, much like Foreman has become. 

I recall a few geniunely interesting 13 moments, but she lost her appeal a long time ago. Same with Taub, he had some potential as a plastic surgeon but then it quickly became a case of me not caring and being confused and annoyed when they spend 30% of every episode on him and his wife.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah, I could give a shit about him and his wife.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh, but now they're spicing it up with sexual trists on Foreman's couch! It's so fantastic!


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 20, 2011)

^
What you talking about?
Cameron lesbian what?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2011)

Imagine Cameron and 13 gettin' busy.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm just suggesting a way they could bring new life to the character when they reintroduce her to the show.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 20, 2011)

I miss Kumar.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2011)

Random suicide is the best suicide.


----------



## FeiHong (Apr 20, 2011)

13 and cameron... what a combo!


----------



## Crowned Clown (Apr 23, 2011)

I am really sad that Masters has left. It would have been nice to see two women on the show again. Masters was so different from the others and was a nice change of pace. Cameron didn't even have the amount of objections that Masters went through.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 23, 2011)

I rather wanted 13 gone, she didn't seem to have much potential left in her, her story is over. Masters' had just about begun. She was evolving so well. And I liked the confusion she was causing in House (well at least I _hope_ it was the internal debate that they weren't overtly showing). House got considerably affected (relatively) to her leaving as well.
Oh well, at least she kept true to her way of being really weak about but making a decision and going with it. I hope she comes back around into the show again. After changing.


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 23, 2011)

FeiHong said:


> 13 and *cameron*... what a combo!



Make her a brunette


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Apr 23, 2011)

Didn't the writers say there was gonna be some juicy action between 13 and Masters?


----------



## Garfield (Apr 23, 2011)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Didn't the writers say there was gonna be some juicy action between 13 and Masters?


I think they meant 'spinal fluid' when they said 'juice'

the one did 'bone' the other in a weird way


----------



## Nvus (Apr 23, 2011)

Wilson running after the chicken was pretty funny.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

adee said:


> I think they meant 'spinal fluid' when they said 'juice'
> 
> the one did 'bone' the other in a weird way


 Probably. Fucking cock-tease assholes. Trying to stoke their ratings by peddling sex.


----------



## Krombacher (May 2, 2011)

> Monday, May 9
> 
> HOUSE (8:00-9:00 PM ET/PT) – “The Fix”
> 
> When House and Wilson (Robert Sean Leonard) bet on a boxing match and disagree over the outcome, Wilson gives him exactly one day to pay up or prove him wrong. House presses the boxer (guest star Kevin Phillips) for more information to help prove his case and ends up attempting to breathe new life into the losing fighter’s career. Meanwhile, the team begins to suspect House may have another type of drug problem.





> Monday, May 16
> 
> HOUSE (8:00-9:00 PM ET/PT) – “After Hours”
> 
> Thirteen’s friend and former ex-con (guest star Amy Landecker) arrives at Thirteen’s apartment unannounced and in need of urgent medical attention. When she finds out that her friend has relapsed into drug use, Thirteen promises not to take her to the hospital where the cops could find her and instead turns to Chase in desperation. Meanwhile, House deals with devastating information, and Taub (Peter Jacobson) begins to come to terms with surprising news.





> Monday, May 23
> 
> HOUSE (8:00-9:00 PM ET/PT) – “Moving On” – Season Finale
> 
> Well-known performance artist Afsoun Hamidi (guest star Shohreh Aghdashloo) is admitted to the hospital, but when the team learns that her symptoms may have been self-inflicted as part of a documentary for her latest performance piece, they begin to question whether treatments are necessary and if they are unwittingly participating in the creation of a piece of her art. Meanwhile, a situation prompts House to do something very unexpected, a move that could change his relationship with Cuddy and Wilson permanently.



I guess that will confirm 13xChase  And unexpected new things in the finale, who would have though that?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

13xChase must happen.


----------



## Krombacher (May 2, 2011)

I would rather like to see 13 with another woman than with chase.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

Indeed. But Chase is the man. He should tap that.


----------



## Krombacher (May 2, 2011)

If Chase wins this again I will use his damn tactic. I mean then he got Cameron, an average catch and thirteen, a freaking sex bomb, with one and the same tactic. I mean he just states what he wants and gets it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

Women like assertive men. I'm going to go around asking people to have sex with me see how it works.


----------



## Krombacher (May 2, 2011)

But damn its hard to be so assertive to woman when they always go around in groups


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

That's why you have to be like, "Hey, bitches, take a powder break while I fraternize with this magnificent female in your midst." and then maybe backhand one of them.


----------



## LayZ (May 2, 2011)

I knew Sean Finnerty couldn't trust his so called friend. That dude was sleezy in Season 5 of "The Wire". 

House shootin' up teaser.


----------



## FeiHong (May 2, 2011)

What's Chase tactic? Tell girls what he wants?
lets it linger in their minds.
Then be like yeah... I really want that?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 2, 2011)

I like how 13 has Masters' hair.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

Episode was pretty okay. Nothing special. I like how House keeps nagging 13 though. Give that bitch some shit until she caves into his undeniable will.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2011)

It must suck being rich, never knowing if your loved ones love you for you.

i liked the episode


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

Yeah, it must suck being rich.



Getting everything you want. Never having to work. Having women fuck your brains out just because you're rich. Driving badass cars. Going around the world. Doing all the shit you always wanted to do. Buying your way out of everything.


Yeah, that sounds real shitty.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2011)

you have a point

just saying, having smoochers pretend to love you for money is a major flaw if you actually want to get close to someone.

his cousin (or whatever he was) was getting paid 6 figures but that still wasn't enough for him .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

I suppose. But you just have to hire some guys to kick his ass and it's all water under the bridge.


----------



## LayZ (May 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, it must suck being rich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_"Mo money, mo problems." _- The Notorious B.I.G.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

He only said that because he was fat. And black. 

An athletic white man with a lot of money is nothing but awesome.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 4, 2011)

Kind of boring episode.  The medical mystery wasn't very entertaining nor was the House/Cuddy side story.  This seemed like a color by numbers episode


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2011)

Yeah, I thought the Foreman/Chase thing was really forced, too.


----------



## Aya~ (May 4, 2011)

[sp][/sp]

hm. adorable deviation of house lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2011)

House is ugly.


----------



## Aya~ (May 4, 2011)

true but also hillarious


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2011)

But not as ugly as 13.


----------



## Krombacher (May 4, 2011)

CMX, do you wear shades while watching House?

Thirteen is freaking hot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2011)

She might have a fever, but she ain't attractive to me.


----------



## Vei (May 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I like how 13 has Masters' hair.



I noticed that too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2011)

I didn't. I guess I never noticed that frumpy sack of potatoes even had hair. I was too busy trying to ignore her existence.


----------



## Just Blaze (May 4, 2011)

Tried to dig into info on a , but looks like there's a possibility House might move to NBC.

There's still 3 episodes left this season for them sign a deal.  But I guess there's no rush.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

NBC? 

That's like a show being moved to Friday nights. It's going there to die.


----------



## Garfield (May 5, 2011)

I'd still watch it :3
Also, seems ironic given house's comment on Number 13's life span being like that of a good TV show, short


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

Of course I'd still watch it, but it is going there to die!


----------



## LayZ (May 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Of course I'd still watch it, but it is going there to die!


Only if Summer Glau makes an appearance.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

LayZ said:


> Only if Summer Glau makes an appearance.



Low blow, man. Low blow.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 6, 2011)

^ Too make matters worse, House seems to have goe back to its typically status quo lull. Last week's episode was average at best, and the one this monday also looks like it's going to be subpar. In fact, House spiralling out of control on drugs a second tiem would just feel tired, albeit realistic. They should bring back House's ex-wfie, have them hook-up, and then randomly have house go off to some thrid world country or something.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 6, 2011)

I don't think they'll cover the drug thing that much this time around. It's old hat.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 6, 2011)

I was guessing it wasn't drugs.  Seemed to infer that in the trailer at least.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 6, 2011)

It's a Succubus. A sex demon. House is finally going into the great supernatural unknown.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 6, 2011)

I've been wanting them to do a zombie april fools episode for a few years now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 6, 2011)

Well they kind of almost did that with that one dream episode. But they also mixed in a lot of other weird stuff. 

Would you want it to be a zombie patient brought in and then the hospital slowly becomes taken over? House and team scrambling to find the cure like always, except people are being brutalized and torn to pieces.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Would you want it to be a zombie patient brought in and then the hospital slowly becomes taken over? House and team scrambling to find the cure like always, except people are being brutalized and torn to pieces.



Pretty much this, only I'd go with the patent being "Patent Zero" who's somehow immune to the zombism while the hospital slowly falls apart and the question being why is he immune and can they solve the puzzle and make some sort of vaccine before the end.

Sure they can have House wake up and it all be a dream at the end, whatever.  Doesn't have to be an award winning episode, just something for fun.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 6, 2011)

Obviously we'll have to see Zombie Wilson.  That'd be awesome.


----------



## FeiHong (May 7, 2011)

What can NBC do for house but kill it!
Fox shows has more adult content than NBC shows does...

Though, it's typically the same shit over and over again.
House season 8... I guess, it might be over, because they are just rehashing shit and shit again...

DAMNIT! Maybe House will be like CHUCK! Just put in sexy chicks there and stupid medical things and it'll live. At least we'll have the CHICKS AND BABES AND...HOUSE?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

I don't know, give them more money? Gradually turn the show into horse shit via bad writing? 

FOX isn't any better than NBC when it comes to show cancellations (they are actually worse). It's amazing a show like House made it this long on there.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 10, 2011)

Slipknot - Before I Forget
The preview for the next episode.


----------



## Deimos (May 10, 2011)

Well that episode was boring just like the one before. Next one looks sex though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

Kinda lame, yeah, but House is regrowing his leg muscles. That's kinda interesting. In a totally uninteresting way since we all know it isn't going to work/last. Especially with the dead rat at the end.


----------



## Garfield (May 10, 2011)

Hoooolly fucking loony bins! What an episode ending. I DID NOT expect the rat to be dead. I DID expect it to be some other way, but dead, nossir.

I think the writers are trying to find the right way to close out House in case it gets canceled. And if not, then they pull a Sherlock.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 10, 2011)

They're not going to kill House.  Not as a result of his insanity at least.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

adee said:


> Hoooolly fucking loony bins! What an episode ending. I DID NOT expect the rat to be dead. I DID expect it to be some other way, but dead, nossir.
> 
> I think the writers are trying to find the right way to close out House in case it gets canceled. And if not, then they pull a Sherlock.


How could you not see that coming? I was sure it was dead. I mean it's a rat, it isn't like it will kill House. It might make him seriously ill and then his leg goes back to normal and boo-hoo.

That's how I see it playing out.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 10, 2011)

^ It will end with House having to slice out his own "new" leg muscle.


----------



## Garfield (May 10, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> They're not going to kill House.  Not as a result of his insanity at least.


Why not? It's the best possible way to die. Kinda along their portraying of house like only god can kill himself thing


----------



## Garfield (May 10, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> ^ It will end with House having to slice out his own "new" leg muscle.


That's so manga


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> ^ It will end with House having to slice out his own "new" leg muscle.


I guess I could see that. One way or another the ultimate moral of House is that you can't always get what you want and House never, ever gets to be happy. Never.


adee said:


> Why not? It's the best possible way to die. Kinda along their portraying of house like only god can kill himself thing


That's assuming the show ends this season or something. You can't have a show with House dead. And I'm pretty sure they will have another season. And I'm pretty sure that, if he were to die, it'd happen pretty quickly.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 10, 2011)

Hugh Laurie apparently has some sense.
"Ready Or Not" by _Reptar_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

Maybe he really will die.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 10, 2011)

That's talking about after the 8th season is finished (next season).

Which, incidentally, FOX just announced they renewed for season 8.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

Maybe they'll stretch it out. Then he'll he die.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 10, 2011)

Nah, he'll go back into a coma/cryo only to awaken when Earth's need is dire.  House M.D. - THE MOVIE


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

Will he have cybernetic arms and legs granting him various super powers?


----------



## Irishwonder (May 10, 2011)

House with Superpowers is a very scary thought.

This ep was definately an improvement over last weeks, but still not feeling the same vibe I was getting 2 or 3 seasons ago.  It's a shame really, but I think it might be time for House to go.


----------



## Sin (May 11, 2011)

I do hate it when shows I like end, but what can you do.

When it's time it's time.


----------



## Garfield (May 11, 2011)

Maybe I'm alone in this, but I'd want House to die for House to end.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

Nah, the ending will be him alone with that song playing in the background. Maybe at his piano. Maybe crying like a baby. Maybe that sarcastic little smirk on his face.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2011)

House needs to become the Bionic Man for this show to be more interesting. Either that or marry Cuddy/Fuck Thirteen.

Metal legs yes please.

I wanna see him save babies from a burning building with parkour.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 11, 2011)

I say if next season is the last season House needs to go all in.  Take the whole building hostage on episode 1 and devote the whole season to messing with the people inside until he's finally raided by SWAT and dragged out at the end of the season.


----------



## Bleach (May 11, 2011)

^Fuck yea. A death fit for House.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

House: The New Dean of Medicine--with an attitude.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2011)

If House dies, I want him to die like this. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_4w6FDvVuQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, that'd be cool. But only if Arnold makes a cameo.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 11, 2011)

Next season House needs to treat an astronaut in outer space.  I'm calling it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

Will he become Venom? :33


----------



## LayZ (May 16, 2011)

Shake-A-Cuddy Syndrome Teaser


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

That was a pretty interesting episode. If anyone is crazy enough to try to do surgery on themselves it's House. Fucking nuts.

I still don't care about Taub. Stop focusing on him.


----------



## Fierce (May 17, 2011)

House doing surgery on himself was brutal. I was wincing the entire time, and I'm not squeamish.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

It was rather graphic. I'm pretty sure if you actually tried that you'd pass out though.


----------



## Iria (May 17, 2011)

When I saw him look in the mirror after cleaning his tub I was like "Oh god, he isn't going to is he? "

And then he did. 

And it was horrifying lol.

But manly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

If I ever had some tumors in my leg I would do the same thing. 





And probably die.


----------



## Iria (May 17, 2011)

He's right about the surgeon probably just hacking off his leg if it were left up to them though. 

Still he should have at least had Chase or someone do it 

The whole episode was "Let me practice cowboy medicine lol"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

I would think that the first person he would call would be Chase. It's the most logical call to make. But they didn't show him calling Chase at all, though it is suggested he called everyone.

Are surgeons really just brutal butchers?


----------



## Iria (May 17, 2011)

Are you being sarcastic lol 

Chase is the surgeon of the group which is why I mentioned him  


And yeah lol. I trust em as far as I throw em.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

What are you talking about?  I wasn't being sarcastic. Chase is an excellent surgeon and he needed surgery. 



And he's also good in bed.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That was a pretty interesting episode. If anyone is crazy enough to try to do surgery on themselves it's House. Fucking nuts.
> 
> *I still don't care about Taub. Stop focusing on him.*



I was pulling for the mole stripper to blow his head off. But the bitch failed and I hope she dies of cancer. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> What are you talking about?  I wasn't being sarcastic. Chase is an excellent surgeon and he needed surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> *And he's also good in bed.*



That was a fuckin' ice breaker when he manhandled 13. You can tell she liked it. Now Chase goes in for the kill in the next episode or next season. Chase claims another one 

EDIT: 

*Fuck!*


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 17, 2011)

I was screaming like a little girl when House was performing surgery on his own leg.

Well, not really. Still wasn't pleasant thing to watch.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 17, 2011)

Welp, Huddy is over for good.

I guess I'll ship Houteen now.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 17, 2011)

I'm betting on House x Willson.

House will be sad after Cuddy leaves, and Willson will try to comfort him, and you know what happens next


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

Bear Walken said:


> I was pulling for the mole stripper to blow his head off. But the bitch failed and I hope she dies of cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She deserves nothing but slow, agonizing death. She could have saved us all from Taub! 


Cuddy quitting? That lying bitch!  Hopefully they make her a random suicide like Kutner. And they keep that little girl on, she's cool.


Sunuvmann said:


> Welp, Huddy is over for good.
> 
> I guess I'll ship Houteen now.



Woah, not sure this is the appropriate thread to come out of the closet, bro.


----------



## Sin (May 17, 2011)

I think this was one of the best episodes in a long while.

I loved all the informal storylines.


----------



## LayZ (May 17, 2011)

Bear Walken said:


> *Fuck!*


This is disappointing but not devastating to me.  I enjoying watching House antagonize people, sure Cuddy was the best punching bag but anyone will do.  She's free to go, House already hit it several times.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

LayZ said:


> This is disappointing but not devastating to me.  I enjoying watching House antagonize people, sure Cuddy was the best punching bag but anyone will do.  She's free to go, House already hit it several times.



Agreed, it's not a huge deal. It will kind of fuck up the dynamic of the show, but it could just be a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Bleach (May 17, 2011)

That was crazy ass episode. I think it should have been the season finale instead. The next one doesn't look crazy enough


----------



## Iria (May 17, 2011)

^hmm yeah I wonder. Nice set btw


And aww I was kinda thinking the kid was cute. Surely she'll take it with her.

Oh god dont make Cuddy die and leave House with a kid 


I think the show will be underling-heavy without her but theyll probably find some snarky busty middle aged lady to fill her spot as Dean of Medicine.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

They'll make House the Dean of Medicine.

Or Foreman.


Either way shit's gonna get serious.


----------



## Bleach (May 17, 2011)

Thanks 

It's hard to go on without a character who has been there for the entire series. I mean, she's his boss and he's in love with her lol. It's gonna be weird seeing her not be there. I wonder what lies in the future...


----------



## Vei (May 17, 2011)

I loved the episode -- one of the better ones for sure.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2011)

Best part was when you almost think they'll kill off Taub.


Worst part is when you realize they won't.


----------



## Storywriter (May 18, 2011)

i LOVe this show because its really funny and i always like the episode and the chars are really ASWOME =P


----------



## Irishwonder (May 18, 2011)

This was actually a pretty good episode.  It was a good change being outside the hostipal and House was back to his crazy ass shit, trying to self operate.

And even though this sounds bad... I kind of liked it when Chase was rough with 13


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2011)

Yeah, he beat some pretty in that ugly face of hers.


----------



## The World (May 18, 2011)

Ugly lawl.

Remy > Cameron and Fat naive chick.

And I loved it when House was self-operating on himself I almost cringed but it somehow turned into me laughing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2011)

Cameron had a better face (marginally, she's also ugly), 13 has a better body. Masters was just a dyke all around.


----------



## The World (May 18, 2011)

Yeah I would definitely facefuck Cameron, fuck Remy in the butt, and have Masters make me a sammich.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2011)

Take Cameron's face and put it on 13's body, replace 13's tits with Master's tits (the only thing she has going for her), and then give me Taub's big dick (the only explanation) so I can fuck them with it.


----------



## The World (May 18, 2011)

Throughout that whole last episode I was thinking that. 

I'm like how the fuck does Taub attract all dem bitches?

Must be his big dick.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2011)

For sure it has to be. Big dick = big confidence. Women pick up on confidence and associate with it huge penises. That's why the like a man with confidence (until he shows them his short torte, then it's all over).


----------



## Garfield (May 19, 2011)

Oh yeah Taub is a model of confidence...


If that's the cases House must have a 10 foot dick


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

Maybe he does? 

Cuddy never complained.


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 19, 2011)

I am reminded of Will Farrell's character in The Other Guys for Taub with all dem women.


----------



## SAFFF (May 19, 2011)

Its because he buys them expensive gifts.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 19, 2011)

The World said:


> Ugly lawl.
> 
> Remy > Cameron and Fat naive chick.
> 
> And I loved it when House was self-operating on himself I almost cringed but it somehow turned into me laughing.



>Implying Masters is fat
> >


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2011)

Masters may not be Porky the fucking Pig or anything, but she is pretty dumpy and not that attractive.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 20, 2011)

Brunette Cameron >>>>>>> All


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2011)

I'd hit it.


----------



## LayZ (May 20, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Brunette Cameron >>>>>>> All


Season 4 Thirteen > All IMO


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2011)

17-year-old girl that Chase smashed > everyone.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 21, 2011)

^ The  girl having Taub's baby> her

Monday's episode seems overhyped in the commercial because I doubt it will change anythign next season: rofl


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 21, 2011)

I want to see either Housex13 or Chasex13. Either one would be nice


----------



## Storywriter (May 21, 2011)

i  this show i always watch it with my mom and dad (and somtimes brother) his humor is ASWOME =P


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 22, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> I want to see either Housex13 or Chasex13. Either one would be nice



I agree wholeheartedly


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> ^ The  girl having Taub's baby> her
> 
> Monday's episode seems overhyped in the commercial because I doubt it will change anythign next season: rofl



That could be, I hardly remember what she looked like. Just being a 17-year-old schoolgirl is enough. :gruul


----------



## Fierce (May 23, 2011)

Rofl

"How many of those have you had today?"

"I don't know. Is 'your mother' a number?"

Edit: LOL Taub

Edit2: LMFAO


----------



## LayZ (May 23, 2011)

House doesn't fuck around with his return policy. 

Taub's sperm count > All


----------



## ThePie (May 23, 2011)

I watch it. I wouldn't call it the 'best doctor show ever' but it's entertaining and that's all that matters.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 23, 2011)

ThePie said:


> I watch it. I wouldn't call it the 'best doctor show ever' but it's entertaining and that's all that matters.



what would you call the best doctor show ever?

ER? greys anatomy?


----------



## Fan o Flight (May 23, 2011)

Im still recovering from shock


----------



## Fiona (May 24, 2011)

wow wasnt expect that ending


----------



## Bear Walken (May 24, 2011)

Damn House! 

I was thinking he walks in on Cuddy and new-BF and goes berserk on the dude. But I love the "give the bitch a home makeover" route much better.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 24, 2011)

So where exactly does this leave us for next season? The only place I can think of is House trying to make amends with Cuddy and Wilson, which will be very boring to watch.

Edit: Oh I didn't realize 
*Spoiler*: _season 8_ 



would be cuddy free.


----------



## Garfield (May 24, 2011)

Oh god I fucking laughed out loud when Rachel said "I'm pregnant"

That was the perfect exit for Cuddy.
I wonder how many episodes the last season will have. 10? I'm thinking about a number at the _most_ in early teens.

I wonder where House will go.
Europe? Britain? West Coast? Take him somewhere else man!

btw this episode was beyond my wildest expectations. It was fucking amazing.


----------



## Deimos (May 24, 2011)

Well, that was fun.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 24, 2011)

Wait, so what was that first scene with Cuddy and the policeman, etc? Willson was injured, but I didn't see him fall or anything at the end of the episode.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2011)

Wilson hurt his hand when he rolled to dodge House's car. 


Anyway, what a hilarious ending. I was expecting it but it was still gold. "Here's your comb, see ya, lol!"

Was that Cuddy's last episode or what?


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 24, 2011)

After last week's episode I was expecting more. The ending seemed to overlook the fact he had no way of knowing that room was suddenly empty.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2011)

Shroomsday said:


> After last week's episode I was expecting more. The ending seemed to overlook the fact he had no way of knowing that room was suddenly empty.



Yeah, I was thinking that he could've killed all of them pretty easily.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 24, 2011)

It was just more probable he would than wouldn't have. To me it's one giant fuck up of an ending. They'll be writing themselves out of that hole next year or they'll just gloss over the fact he almost killed four people (and did he really know Rachel wasn't in the house?).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2011)

It is very unlikely that after sitting down to start drinking coffee at that table they all the sudden leave so he can smash through the window.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2011)

the way he was  speeded i thought he was trying to commit suicide, then he turned back


----------



## Hunter (May 24, 2011)

I totally didn't expect that ending. From the previews and scenes after the incident I thought he killed someone. Still, I love what House did. lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2011)

Kinda makes you want to smash your car into someone's house then go to Hawaii, doesn't it?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Kinda makes you want to smash your car into someone's house then go to Hawaii, doesn't it?



"the police won't catch me here!"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2011)

Hell yeah they won't. He fucking teleported there.


----------



## Vei (May 24, 2011)

I wasn't expecting the ending at all. The beginning had me thinking it was a whole lot more serious. 

Is it true that Cuddy's actress isn't going to be in the next season?


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 24, 2011)

sadly, yes


----------



## Vei (May 24, 2011)

I wonder how they'll address Cuddy's absence in the show.. 

It won't be the same without her.


----------



## Garfield (May 25, 2011)

Shroomsday said:


> After last week's episode I was expecting more. The ending seemed to overlook the fact he had no way of knowing that room was suddenly empty.


Didn't you notice when he first saw them how they were all getting up after the dessert and carrying the plates inside?


----------



## Garfield (May 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Kinda makes you want to smash your car into someone's house then go to Hawaii, doesn't it?


Was it Hawaii or just some place on the East Coast?

I like how Wilson led the Cops on the wrong path by purpose. He knows House is feeling happy. But again he's trying to protect House by trying to make him look not psychopathic and instead like a normal person atoning for his sins by feeling dark adn guilty.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 25, 2011)

adee said:


> Didn't you notice when he first saw them how they were all getting up after the dessert and carrying the plates inside?



They weren't all up at that point, could've just cleaning the table and one of them/Rachel could've still been in the room for whatever reason.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

adee said:


> Was it Hawaii or just some place on the East Coast?
> 
> I like how Wilson led the Cops on the wrong path by purpose. He knows House is feeling happy. But again he's trying to protect House by trying to make him look not psychopathic and instead like a normal person atoning for his sins by feeling dark adn guilty.



The ocean was blue and pristine instead of murky and brown.


----------



## Garfield (May 25, 2011)

Shroomsday said:


> They weren't all up at that point, could've just cleaning the table and one of them/Rachel could've still been in the room for whatever reason.


7 seasons on and you still doubt House' assumptions based on a differential evidence.

By the way the only person still not done was Rachel's boyfriend/husband whatever. His dessert was untouched. AND he was nearest to the French Window.

But from what I've seen of formal dining in the US, nobody gets up with their plate till everyone is willing to, which means that as soon as LIsa and the dude got up, even I would have safely assumed that within a minute the others were too. His confrontation of Wilson and taking the run up provided enough margin imo.

That's not to say of course that there was surety in knowing that they wouldn't quickly come back for something either, but hey, there's gotta be at least some level of suspension of disbelief


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

What I saw was just Cuddy and that guy getting up. The other two stayed. It could have meant she went to get more coffee and he was like, "let me come with you " kinda thing. It's a standard dating move.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 25, 2011)

adee said:


> 7 seasons on and you still doubt House' assumptions based on a differential evidence.
> 
> By the way the only person still not done was Rachel's boyfriend/husband whatever. His dessert was untouched. AND he was nearest to the French Window.
> 
> ...



How about because the creator of the show admitted House may have been aiming at the house but risked killing some people. Who's to say they weren't coming back in for more, or one of them wandered through since they forgot something, was taking a shortcut to the restroom, was a tiny kid just playing by herself, etc, etc. It was just a bit too psychopathic to believable.

I don't think Wilson covered for him either. In this instance it was just to demonstrate that Wilson geniunely believed House would have realised what he'd tried to do. It seemed more like trying to write against expectations.

But it's fair enough that it worked for, but for me it wasn't really a matter of general sense of disbelief, it just made very little sense as a whole. It felt lazy. The foreboding was good but the rest of episode with the medical mystery was hard to care much about. Shame because last week's episode was very good.


----------



## Adonis (May 25, 2011)

House has reached the point where it has to be ridiculous just to register at all.

Seriously, all of this "OMG SELF-SURGERY IN A BATHTUB!" and "CAR CRASH!" hype moments show how unsubtle and histrionic the show has become. Nevermind characters wearing their emotions on their sleeves and ALWAYS YELLING TO INDICATE THIS IS SERIOUS DRAMA.

We've gone from an arrogant-but-brilliant doctor who found it hard to have faith in others (and despite his dickishness perhaps revealed hard truths we shirked away from) to a petulant, temper-tantrum throwing man-child with an expense account.

The shift? Before, both House's good and bad traits drove him forward. His arrogance may have made him a harder person but it made him a better doctor. Now, he just wallows over how BROKEN he is and the show is misery porn.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

I agree with Adonis, House just isn't as good anymore. I don't like the direction the character has gone in either, but as long as the show still brings in some laughs I don't mind too much.

But it also isn't as funny as it used to be. 

Luckily it won't be dragged out for too much longer. They'll end the show hopefully on an up instead of a down and we can all have our memories.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 25, 2011)

I kinda look forward to the reboot next season.

'Never set foot in that hospital'

If Cuddy had stayed, that'd have made it rather convoluted how he'd come back.

Instead, they can make a fresh start of hospitals courting him which'd make for a fun plot.

And then he reassembling his team.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I agree with Adonis, House just isn't as good anymore. I don't like the direction the character has gone in either, but as long as the show still brings in some laughs I don't mind too much.
> 
> But it also isn't as funny as it used to be.
> 
> Luckily it won't be dragged out for too much longer. They'll end the show hopefully on an up instead of a down and we can all have our memories.


As long as Laurie still wants to do it, its going to continue. Its making them too much moneys.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

He's going to a different hospital now?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 25, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> As long as Laurie still wants to do it, its going to continue. Its making them too much moneys.



Laurie is quitting to start a (possibly ill conceived) career as a blues musician after season eight. He has enough money and self respect to not want to continue with this show.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

I wonder how good he is at blues? I have never heard any of his stuff and I'm so very lazy.


----------



## Fierce (May 25, 2011)




----------



## The World (May 25, 2011)

Damn I really wanted House to run over Cuddy and her company too. 

The laughs that would ensue. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> The ocean was blue and pristine instead of murky and brown.



Yeah, definitely no East Coast waters.


----------



## Adonis (May 25, 2011)

What's scary to me is how many fans still view House as this anti-hero beyond reproach or, in their words, "classic House." 

Erm, no. Classic House has been dumped/betrayed before by a woman he loved and respected far more (Stacy) without emotionally-imploding and becoming a 10 year old psychopath in a 50+ year old body. Sarcastic veneer or not, Classic House wasn't always focused on and driven by his feeeeeelings. Classic House didn't have to rent a monster truck to be edgy.

All the rationalizations that "Old House risked killing people, too" are ridiculous. Being reckless with a patient whose prognosis without intervention is terminal is just a smidge different than almost running down your best friend and 5 other people.


----------



## Adonis (May 25, 2011)

You can't express tone online. You're imagining that I'm stark raving mad when I'm not.


----------



## Fierce (May 25, 2011)

I didn't actually think you were angry at all. I just felt like posting that picture.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 25, 2011)

Just watched House. 

1. Taub is screwed. I can't wait to see how it turns out.

2. So I guess after House destroyed Cuddy's house and nearly killed her this is her final goodbye? I heard thats shes not doing another season so i'm assuming the first episode of Season 8 she will probably leave House and move to another hospital.

Either that or gets killed.


----------



## Adonis (May 25, 2011)

This will be the last of my sporadic bitchfests:

You know a show that sternly deconstructs its anti-hero protagonist without making them loathsome and pathetic? Justified. The entire second half of season 2 of that show can be summed up as: Raylan fixing up a mess that mostly exists because he insists upon playing lone ranger half-cocked. Yet, you still like him as much as you always have. 

On House, though? "What can we as writers do to make the fact this is a power fantasy devoid of consequences for loners even more obvious?"


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 25, 2011)

Adonis said:


> What's scary to me is how many fans still view House as this anti-hero beyond reproach or, in their words, "classic House."
> 
> Erm, no. Classic House has been dumped/betrayed before by a woman he loved and respected far more (Stacy) without emotionally-imploding and becoming a 10 year old psychopath in a 50+ year old body. Sarcastic veneer or not, Classic House wasn't always focused on and driven by his feeeeeelings. Classic House didn't have to rent a monster truck to be edgy.
> 
> All the rationalizations that "Old House risked killing people, too" are ridiculous. Being reckless with a patient whose prognosis without intervention is terminal is just a smidge different than almost running down your best friend and 5 other people.



Very well put.

I can deal with House going against expectation and obviously changing a bit, but it's just bad writing in this instance.


----------



## Garfield (May 25, 2011)

@Adonis' rant:

Didn't you see it coming (well neither did I very accurately but it sounds simpler in deduction)? The writers kept putting the reasons for the increasing childishness of House out there via Wilson (and sometimes other characters), so it's not like the show just devolved due to the writers' complacency. As for the rather psychopathic move in this chapter, that too was coming after the episode full of Lisa Cuddy prodding him on to release his actual emotions when he didn't want to. The loss of rationality? They've been going on for so many episodes on how House is emotionally destroying himself, addling his judgment even more with the excessive Vicodin, which even though had a benign effect in the beginning was starting to show it's negative symptoms since a long time now.

In other words, I don't think the writers have mislead us in any way.


----------



## Adonis (May 25, 2011)

The show's complacent because regardless of all the "SHOCKING SWEEPS GIMMICK" game-changing moments, status quo always reigns supreme and the show always falls back into place. We're still dealing with characters drowning in the same personal flaws and bad decisions they've been drowning in since season 4. Only now, they've piled on even more bad decisions to angst over. Awesome!

Will the fact House effectively committed 5-6 counts of attempted vehicular homicide amount to anything significant? No, he already somehow managed to evade police on a bum leg and is guzzling down mojitos in the Bahamas. Come season 8, Forman and crew will treat this as some piddling crazy hijinks rather than what it is: ""Gonna crash a car into my house next, House? lol"


----------



## Garfield (May 25, 2011)

People don't change. One of House' mantras. So it's either you remain more consistent with reality and have House change some of his opinions or it is that you remain consistent with reality AND with House' words and have life come full circle. I am satisfied with either those premises myself, but I can see why you're not liking it. 
But hey at least Cuddy has changed.



			
				Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I don't think Wilson covered for him either. In this instance it was just to demonstrate that Wilson geniunely believed House would have realised what he'd tried to do. It seemed more like trying to write against expectations.


WIlson's dramatic telling of the dark place House would be in seemed to me somewhat telling that he knows what's up but is lying. In a more normal case, I don't think he would have added the part about "How he feels inside, dark ..." etc


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 25, 2011)

You really think Wilson is going to cover for him on this one? He'd be more worried to help him run away. And it seems entirely sensible he'd think House would realise what he'd done. It was mentioned like that to set up the unexpected after result of House's homicidal run. Or do you think he expected House would be at a happy tropical bar (that magically ignores light continuity, minor cinematography beef)?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

Wilson is waiting for him back at the hotel with some hookers.


----------



## Jimin (May 25, 2011)

Wow, the self-surgery in 7x22 was crazy. I actually cringed a few times.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

I think next season he should do open heart surgery on Chase while driving his monster truck to Las Vegas to score some heroin with Foreman murdering a hooker in the back seat.

Make it edgy like it used to be.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 25, 2011)

And while that's going on forty minutes of the episode will be about Taub trying to buy two different bibs for his babies.


----------



## Adonis (May 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think next season he should do open heart surgery on Chase while driving his monster truck to Las Vegas to score some heroin with Foreman murdering a hooker in the back seat.
> 
> Make it edgy like it used to be.



Silly, Forman could never get away with murdering a hooker. Only House's pain gives him a free pass to do whatever he wants with no consequences.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

Shroomsday said:


> And while that's going on forty minutes of the episode will be about Taub trying to buy two different bibs for his babies.


Only forty? It'll be a 2-parter and the first hour and 25 minutes will be focusing on Taub and his various escapades with young girls and his wife. Throw in the occasional House ridiculing 13 for flavor.


Adonis said:


> Silly, Forman could never get away with murdering a hooker. Only House's pain gives him a free pass to do whatever he wants with no consequences.


Got me there, though perhaps with some crafty medical record altering assistance from Chase he could pull it off?


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 25, 2011)

Previous ep was better suited as a season finale

Enjoyed this one though. Also Taub is a fukcing BOSS. 

I heard that Cuddy will be gone nex season . But then again this episode killed any chance for Huddy again. Wilson needs to man up and stop acting like House's bitch

If next season is truly the final one I'm curious how this'll play out


----------



## Dash (May 25, 2011)

Fucking hilarious ending but the writers dug themselves a pretty big hole imo.


----------



## Garfield (May 26, 2011)

Shroomsday said:


> You really think Wilson is going to cover for him on this one? He'd be more worried to help him run away. And it seems entirely sensible he'd think House would realise what he'd done. It was mentioned like that to set up the unexpected after result of House's homicidal run. Or do you think he expected House would be at a happy tropical bar (that magically ignores light continuity, minor cinematography beef)?


Minus the cinematography errors (thought they were because they had to re-edit due to Cuddy leaving?) I'm pretty sure, yeah that the continuation of the concept that People Never Change would be shown by Wilson as well as others. Wilson knows House pretty well to see what his reaction was while leaving and know that he (House) wasn't depressed. Considering he's pulled quite a few right analyses of House in the past, I wouldn't put it past him to make the wrong assumption on this one. 
Again, who is to say that House is really happy? He just likes to do overtly "cheery" things after something negative has happened (refer to his getting hookers in hotel and jumping from balcony)


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 26, 2011)

"Destroy Cuddy's house... LIKE A BOSS!"

Lmao the whole time I was trying to think of what he could do that would be so bad cuz to be honest he didn't seem _that_ upset. But that was perfect.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Wilson is waiting for him back at the hotel with some hookers.



This.

Did no one else see Wilson's slight smirk at the end?

I guess the big question is whether House still thought they were in the kitchen, and if they were would he have swerved? 

My answers are Yes and No. I wouldn't mind seeing a straight up homicidal house, playing games with his patients like Jigsaw 

Edit: I think the scene where House listed all the possible reasons he could have cut his leg was well done. It seemed to me like he was actually being honest and that those were all part of it, as contradictory as they were. But of course Cuddy doesn't get it cuz really, who would?


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 26, 2011)

Finally watched the season finale last night and I have to say:



EvilMoogle said:


> I say if next season is the last season House needs to go all in.  Take the whole building hostage on episode 1 and devote the whole season to messing with the people inside until he's finally raided by SWAT and dragged out at the end of the season.



We are so primed for this.  Come on writers, embrace the dark side.  Go all-in!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2011)

They already did a hostage thing though.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 26, 2011)

Nah, I want a season long House rules the hospital.  Borrow from "24" and have the whole season be like a day.  Sure the patients will probably have to take a backburner but so what?

House talking to hostage negotiator?  Better than clinic patients any day!

House able to corner 13 and Foreman and everybody else and get answers?  All in.  Hell, make sure Cameron's visiting the hospital for some reason so she can play too (or at least have her call up to play the "home game" version at some point).


----------



## Vault (May 26, 2011)

So can someone please give me a summary of this season. I quit it after the second episode of this season. I found it quite boring.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> Nah, I want a season long House rules the hospital.  Borrow from "24" and have the whole season be like a day.  Sure the patients will probably have to take a backburner but so what?
> 
> House talking to hostage negotiator?  Better than clinic patients any day!
> 
> House able to corner 13 and Foreman and everybody else and get answers?  All in.  Hell, make sure Cameron's visiting the hospital for some reason so she can play too (or at least have her call up to play the "home game" version at some point).



It would be pretty awesome I will give you that. I think they'd be too afraid of doing it though. It isn't edgy enough. There's no crude jokes being told to children or strange medical case to solve (unless there is one giant one, but that'd get old).


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 26, 2011)

Oh there can still be strange medical cases.  Granted they'll have to get increasingly further reaching excuses as to why these people were all in the hospital at the same time but *shrugs*.

But yeah, the writers (and/or the network) are too big of cowards for that though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2011)

But he'd have to solve an entire case in about an hour. He could do it of course. Rapid-fire diagnosis.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 26, 2011)

Well, once he seizes control of the hospital all the red tape is gone.  No waiting for tests, just treat!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2011)

They'd have to throw in a plethora of dead patients for maximum affect. If House had his way he'd certainly push the envelope too far in a few cases.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 26, 2011)

Sure play up the "has House finally gone too far" angle a bit


----------



## Garfield (May 26, 2011)

I'm wondering if House will go to some other continent to practice medicine.
Perhaps India?!!
The idea sounds exciting to me!

(however unlikely it is)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> Sure play up the "has House finally gone too far" angle a bit


I can picture him sitting in Cuddy's office doing the Dr. Doom handfold while patients just die all around him to appease his lust for puzzles.




adee said:


> I'm wondering if House will go to some other continent to practice medicine.
> Perhaps India?!!
> The idea sounds exciting to me!
> 
> (however unlikely it is)


 Has to be India, huh adee?


----------



## Vault (May 26, 2011)

Vault said:


> So can someone please give me a summary of this season. I quit it after the second episode of this season. I found it quite boring.




**Ahem**


----------



## Jimin (May 26, 2011)

IIRC, House was studying Hindi at one point in the past. I don't see anything wrong with it being India, CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2011)

Adee just wants it to be India for selfish reasons. 

I want it to be Australia. Maybe we'll meet Chase's family there.


----------



## Vault (May 26, 2011)

Am i on everybody's ignore list or something?


----------



## Jimin (May 26, 2011)

Man, what do you think google if for, amigo?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2011)

Guess nobody is gonna post in here anymore.










This season a lot of random shit happened. House fucked Cuddy until her head exploded then she broke up with him because he's House. Then he crashed a car into her dining room.

I think that about covers it. There was a bunch of boring Taub stuff with his fling and his wife getting pregnant. Oh, and Masters left and 13 got out of prison.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 26, 2011)

I like how so many people complain about the plot of House. Is it too mainstream for you, hipsters? Personally, I still like the story. More Taub's side-story than the main House story. 

I wanna see more 13 background next season.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 26, 2011)

King Lloyd said:


> Wow, the self-surgery in 7x22 was crazy. I actually cringed a few times.


I usually am not bothered by those kinds of scenes but even just the setting up started getting to me.


----------



## Jimin (May 27, 2011)

What made it so tough was that it was self-infected; the fact that he was doing all this under the influence of painkillers and it still hurt that much and he kept going is what made it all the more cringe worthy. When he was halfway though, I kept thinking to myself, how is he gonna stitch himself up when if he actually gets them all?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> I like how so many people complain about the plot of House. Is it too mainstream for you, hipsters? Personally, I still like the story. More Taub's side-story than the main House story.
> 
> I wanna see more 13 background next season.



Someone likes Taub?


----------



## The World (May 27, 2011)

They really should kill Taub off. I mean he is basically fucked with 2 babies coming from 2 different women.

They could have Foreman raise 1 of them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2011)

You know black men are all deadbeats.


----------



## Garfield (May 27, 2011)

I'm running out of ideas on how House will continue with Greg House somewhere else but Foreman, Tau, 13 etc still involved. They have contracts and everything so they have to appear, but they can't appear at same hospital without Cuddy being shown otherwise it'd just be weird, one moment she's all over the place, other, not so much. Plus these four are codependent with House anyways, run to him for everything.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2011)

They'll all be hired into his new team of course.

History has proven they can't do shit on their own. Especially Foreman.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 27, 2011)

I'll be very surprised if they're not back at Princeton Plainsburough within a few episodes.

Likely Cuddy quits/retires/is fired and for whatever reason the warrants out for House's arrest magically go away (or formal charges were never filed).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2011)

Maybe House kills her and takes over the hospital.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 27, 2011)

*Pictures House atop the roof of Princeton Plainsborough lifting Cuddy's body over his head like Simba*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2011)

Cue lightning strike.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 3, 2011)

House News:

*'House' scoop: Lisa Edelstein will not return for eighth year*

by Lynette Rice

The character of Lisa Cuddy wasn’t expected to disappear after House’s seventh season. In fact, executive producer David Shore told EW that he was planning on Cuddy’s alter-ego, Lisa Edelstein, to be back for more after they shot the drama’s finale.

Shore says he would have crafted a different season-ender had he known her plans. (The actress, whose contract expired at the end of season 7, declined to renew her deal.) “I don’t know how exactly [I would have changed the finale],” Shore told EW during a special charity event for House Thursday that benefitted the Writers Guild Foundation. “I don’t what it would have been. It probably would have involved more closure on the character. I was really disappointed. I am still reeling from it but we just started meeting a few days ago, like we always do this time of year, to try to map out the first half of the next season, and we are having some very frank discussions about what we are going to do.”

House scribe Peter Blake, who co-wrote the finale with Shore, said explaining Edelstein’s departure will end up being the easy part. “Weirdly for me, I think the harder question to answer is, what would we have done with Huddy if she was still on the show? I think both would have been hard, although we all wish Lisa was still here,” Blake said. “The hardest part about her being gone is we lost an important character to write stories about. I think everyone knows that the writers have nothing to do with her departure. It is a big deal because the Cuddy-House dynamic is one the reasons people watch the show. It was one of the driving forces of the show and one of the reasons it kept bubbling up.”

Shore can’t even say if Edelstein will be back for an episode or two to properly finish her storyline. “We have to plan for her not coming back. It might be interesting to get her in for an episode or two somewhere to wrap up Cuddy, probably would make fans happy, but we have to plan, unfortunately, on her not coming back, because there’s no indication that she would at this point.”

Loath to give anything away, Shore did reveal that it’s likely a new character will take over her job. “It depends on how things unfold but there definitely may well be more than one.” Most importantly, he hopes fans don’t lose interest in the Fox drama. “House is not going to be totally changed or different. The show is what it is. I am who I am. I write what I find interesting and always have. We have a veteran team of writers and we are not going to let the show take a nosedive eight years in. We just won’t. Bear with us fans. We will turn this into an opportunity I promise. We will find a way to bring something new to the show that will get them excited again. It’s all about turning obstacles into opportunities. That’s what life is all about. I loved Cuddy and Lisa, but it’s done and now we move forward. We have just gotten started talking season 8 arcs and trying to plan it and figure out what to do. We will devote ourselves to making season eight a great, great season.”

Speaking of high-profile departures, what does this mean for star Hugh Laurie? The big guy’s hinted that he may want to leave after next season. Will he? “I don’t know yet,” Shore said. “I’d have to discuss that with Hugh, and he’d have to decide, and then I’d have to discuss it with the writers ,and we’d have to figure it out. If it is the last season we want to do it right and go big. If it is not the last season, that doesn’t change my standards of quality much. We will still try to make it a great season.”

Finally, Shore acknowledged that Olivia Wilde’s got a thriving movie career now but “she will be back for at least some of the season. We want her for as many of them as we can get her for.” — With reporting from Carrie Bell

Sour Patients:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2011)

They'll suicide her.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 3, 2011)

Best thing for her really her characters was going no where... So at Long Last House is running the Asylum.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Someone likes Taub?



Only the women he dates


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Best thing for her really her characters was going no where... So at Long Last House is running the Asylum.


Yeah, good riddance Cuddy. 

But who's ass and titties will House rag on now? 13?


Disciple Bellic said:


> Only the women he dates



He does have some fine-ass bitches.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 3, 2011)

House has Options...?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

Option 1: make more episodes and make millions
Option 2: do music and not make millions


----------



## FeiHong (Jun 6, 2011)

you forgot something in option 2, do music and not make millions but spend more time with family...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

Who needs family when you got millions?


----------



## FeiHong (Jun 6, 2011)

People who have millions need families.
People with families wants millions?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 6, 2011)

People who have Millions and Family can rotate family members out of The Family Tree by Season


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

People with millions need pussy.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm still interested in the reason why Lisa Edelstein is leaving the show...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

Because she's a serious actress and must do serious acting. 



And never work again because she sucks.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Because she's a serious actress and must do serious acting.
> 
> 
> 
> And never work again because she sucks.



I heard that she asked for a pay raise but her request was denied, thus prompting her to leave in indignation.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

Wouldn't doubt it. I wonder how much she was being paid as it was?

I mean, she's not in the show that much, isn't very interesting as a character, isn't a great actress or anything, and really no longer important to the plot since House crashed his penis into her vagina (car into house was a euphemism).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 21, 2011)

They were talking about pay cuts for some of the actors(eses), it's possible that came into play.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

I'd still be interested in how much she made. Depending on the cut she should have sucked it up.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 26, 2011)

I heard her main reason for leaving was the pay cut. But this is awkward though. It's gonna be strange how they end the Huddy relationship on the show.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 26, 2011)

I think it couldn't have been better timing.

With the season finale it was like House going "I wipe my hands clean of her "


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm gonna miss Cuddy and 

I don't even care about the House-Cuddy relationship. I'm more interested in the BASED Taub dilemma.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 26, 2011)

The only female character that House really had a good connection with was Stacy. Their relationship actually meshed well with the rest of the show. Huddy made House feel like too different of a show at times.


----------



## Shizukana (Jun 26, 2011)

I've been watching with pleasure only first 5 seasons, the rest is lame (in comparison) .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

If only every relationship problem could be solved with someone driving a car into someone else's home.


----------



## Fierce (Aug 8, 2011)

No/very little Cuddy or 13 next season? I don't approve.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

I won't really miss them. 13 is  and Cuddy is a whore.


----------



## FeiHong (Aug 28, 2011)

Odette Yustman is going to be a Doctor in House Season 8!!

Forget Cuddy... Bring me some more ODette!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

Who the hell is that? She looks okay I guess.


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 29, 2011)

FeiHong said:


> Odette Yustman is going to be a Doctor in House Season 8!!
> 
> Forget Cuddy... Bring me some more ODette!



The chick from Cloverfield.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't remember her in Cloverfield.


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't remember her in Cloverfield.



She's the hottie they all went back for.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

They take turns smashing her? Otherwise I wouldn't remember. I have a poor memory unless there is some smashin' goin' on.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 29, 2011)

Chase gets her first

Then Taub

Then House

Forman just faps alone

Then Taub again and impregnates her


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

Chase definitely gets on that body first. 

But I have to say that House has jurisdiction on them panties moreso than Taub. He has that whole authoritative figurehead thing going on for him.


----------



## FeiHong (Aug 30, 2011)

^
Nope, House is getting it first!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

No woman can resist Chase unless she's bisexual or a nerd.


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 30, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Chase gets her first
> 
> Then Taub
> 
> ...



Chase first then 13.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Sep 20, 2011)

that was nice episode  house in jail though i hope second one won't be in jail
the part where his cellmate beats the old gangstas lol


----------



## Shadow (Sep 20, 2011)

Watching it a month ahead. LOL Fuck October Season Premiere

HAHAHAHAHA this fucking bootleg of the premiere is awesome.

**Insert Missing House Stereo**** ahahahahahaha un edited


----------



## Deimos (Sep 29, 2011)

I just watched this. It looks awesome. 
[YOUTUBE]zgf_tF4_yZE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

Is it coming back? 

Finally.


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2011)

HOUSE CRASHED INTO A HOUSE OH LAWD THE IRONY!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2011)

Next season he'll cane somebody.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 3, 2011)

Loved the ending. 

However, House would've definitely been raped if this was Oz.


----------



## Sin (Oct 4, 2011)

So... I loved the season opener.

A lot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

So is House going to be in prison this whole damn season or what? I don't think I'd like that.

I did enjoy the episode though. He already has a crack team of diagnosticians.


----------



## Eikichi Onizuka (Oct 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So is House going to be in prison this whole damn season or what? I don't think I'd like that.
> 
> I did enjoy the episode though. He already has a crack team of diagnosticians.



The preview for next episode says he's out on conditional leave under Foreman. I liked the episode as well but for the last season I want to see where this goes. House doing what he did has burned I bet all his bridges and things won't be the same. A lil of that cautions me because I don't want it to be a season of him redeeming himself to normacy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

Online never shows previews for some reason. I don't understand why though. 

With him being under Foreman's thumb it could be interesting, but we all know House is going to get on top again pretty quickly. Blackmail or otherwise.


----------



## ss5 (Oct 4, 2011)

House is awesome!!!!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 4, 2011)

@CMX:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0RNpwHH8Zk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

House gonna stick it to the system. 


Like always.


----------



## Fierce (Oct 4, 2011)

Liked this episode. Can't wait for next week.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

I bet the show ends and House goes to prison.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 4, 2011)

He will infect himself with HIV to keep all the rapists away.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

Pretty good scheme. I might also infect myself with rabies so people would be afraid I bite them.


----------



## Deimos (Oct 4, 2011)

Awesome first episode.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 4, 2011)

Although I preferred the asylum episode, this premiere was pretty good. Loved how it ended. I'm interested to see where this season goes, I hope they keep things a little less status quo. I like that new doctor too, the moment when the guy was bleeding out and they were both looking at him with the same "cool" expression was gold. 

Also: I always knew Urkle would end up in jail. I wonder what he's in for.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

Urkle's cameo. How could I forget that?  He was pretty epic, as always. Hopefully he gets out of prison and becomes a mainstay this season.


----------



## zapman (Oct 5, 2011)

House in prison...haha was not expecting that.

cool first episode, hopefully this season turns out better than the last.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

I really do hope we see Jaleel White again in the show. He has what I consider to be the best cameo appearance ever in Psych.

It's fucking Urkel, man, how can you not love that guy?


----------



## Garfield (Oct 6, 2011)

SO well, House was right again, and he manipulated the hell out of everyone, so not that much has changed.


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2011)

That will never change. That's what makes House, House. 

He can be less of an arrogant obnoxious sarcastic prick, but only slightly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

House is always right.


Except for when he's wrong. But that only happens once every 300 episodes and it's always PIS.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 6, 2011)

House is _almost_ always _eventually_ right


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

I guess. 

He is wrong 99% of the time before he's right, 100% of the time.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 9, 2011)

House' self fulfilling prophecies astonishingly work at a biological level of abstraction.

Covert coolness get


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm really pleased with the direction this new season is taking. Can't wait for tonight's episode.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

I wonder what sexy new team members we'll be getting? And how hard House is going to trash them? :33


----------



## Frostman (Oct 10, 2011)

Is House just delayed an hour or did that baseball ruin my whole week.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 10, 2011)

Haaaaaaa Baseball just trolled House.


----------



## Fierce (Oct 11, 2011)

Lmao. I love House and Wilson. Great episode.


----------



## Eikichi Onizuka (Oct 11, 2011)

That's what's great about living on the west coast sports games don't troll tv for me anymore I'll take my delay. I liked the episode the house wilson thing was handled quickly which is great.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 11, 2011)

I like the new girl and potential for more racist jokes like China doll.  I'm also ecstatic that 13 and House's prison accomplice will be back next week.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 11, 2011)

Fuck yes, an all girl team. I can dig it!

Episode was weird, for everything that was different it was still pretty much a typical episode. 

And House & Wilson were so gay this episode


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 11, 2011)

Filo-Korean Velma is adorable.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 11, 2011)

Preview for those who watched on interwebs like myself

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lML9UQQ5zFM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

That new girl is hot. 

So hot.

I don't want House to ever end.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That new girl is hot.
> 
> So hot.
> 
> I don't want House to ever end.


You like the Filo-Korean chick?


----------



## FeiHong (Oct 11, 2011)

FeiHong said:


> Odette Yustman is going to be a Doctor in House Season 8!!
> 
> Forget Cuddy... Bring me some more ODette!




Crazy Moron, you must be answering to this post


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> You like the Filo-Korean chick?


 Like?

I want to fuck her until her tits fall off. 



FeiHong said:


> Crazy Moron, you must be answering to this post



I didn't see that, actually. All I know is that bitch is hotter than a dragon's twat.


----------



## jam3sbob (Oct 11, 2011)

boo, i wanted to see more cool prison doctor chick


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2011)

She will be back.

I guarantee it.


Hopefully there's a lesbian scene between her and the hot asian slut.


----------



## FeiHong (Oct 17, 2011)

Thirteen is still on this show along with Odette?
Double the price... for one!

I don't remember any show that has two


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

There will eventually be a three-way. Has to be.


----------



## Sin (Oct 17, 2011)

Another good ep this season.

I'm sad 13 is gone though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2011)

jam3sbob said:


> boo, i wanted to see more cool prison doctor chick



that chick was especially Delicious looking this episode.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 17, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> that chick was especially Delicious looking this episode.


Yeah, she made 13 look like "meh". 

God, I pray that Taub doesn't come back.


----------



## Sin (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah I agree on Prison Doc.

She's super hot. Hopefully she stays.

I don't really want either Chase or Taub back =/


----------



## Fierce (Oct 18, 2011)

Sad to see 13 go for good. 

I never cared for Taub, but Chase was always a good character.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 18, 2011)

UGHHHHHHH YOu guys are dumb.

I wanted 13 to stay so that she can hit on the rich girl and they can totally hook up during the season and leave the series together after showing themselves in their bra and panties.  Yessss totally yessssss


----------



## Bleach (Oct 18, 2011)

Shadow you are a perv but yes... I would have liked that :[


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 18, 2011)

Dr. House vs Patrick Jane???????


----------



## FeiHong (Oct 18, 2011)

But the actress for 13 signed on for a year... she can't be gone.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

Knew that prison bitch would be back.

Prison Bitch. I like the ring to that. It's suggestive and inflammatory.


----------



## josh101 (Oct 18, 2011)

I fucking hate that stupid chinese bitch. I'm tempted to not even watch House anymore because she just totally ruins it for me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

I think the asian girl is pretty hot. 

She has a kind of shitty character though. "BAWWW I DON'T TAKE CHARITY!"


----------



## FeiHong (Oct 18, 2011)

No.!!! so I was wrong.. thirteen (her actress is leaving...to pursue her acting career in film.... )


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

Thirteen sucks anyway. 

Have fun with movies, square-head.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 18, 2011)

josh101 said:


> I fucking hate that stupid chinese bitch. I'm tempted to not even watch House anymore because she just totally ruins it for me.



Why? As in what don't you like about her?

Dat Odette


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

Her anti-charity thing is pretty annoying, but I think House will break her ass eventually. Or just keep abusing it.


----------



## josh101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Why? As in what don't you like about her?
> 
> Dat Odette


She's a fucking clich?, annoying and ugly. 

Bitch even dared to threaten Odette, you don't touch her beautiful face with your ugly oriental hands. 

You don't take charity? How about you take a free hair cut you bowl haired ugly bitch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

I think she's actually pretty attractive.


----------



## jam3sbob (Oct 18, 2011)

wtf? i wanted cool prison doctor chick back but i didn't want thirteen to leave.

i want them both on the show... actually i just want them both!

why is this happening? i want mah 13!!!


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 18, 2011)

Asian chick is aight. I'll reserve judgement for a few more eps but I hope they do something cool with her. The problem right now is that she just doesn't seem that good. Look at how easily thirteen gave evidence for the diagnosis she gave up on. 

It's actually pretty cool seeing how far Thirteen has come. Remember when she first showed up she wasn't very good either. House straight up told her he only picked her cuz she was pretty lol. Now she's a beast. Hopefully they do the same kind of development with the Asian chick. For the life of me I can't remember her name. 

I love how similar the Prison Chick is to House though. "Now I just want to win."


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think she's actually pretty attractive.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2011)

She's hot. You're hating.

She has a certain charm. Chubby little asian face. Rock Lee haircut. pek


----------



## Deimos (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow. Adams is very pretty. Park is annoying though. <___<


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2011)

Totally bangable. Though I will admit at certain angles it looks like she has a mustache.


----------



## Deimos (Oct 19, 2011)

Could be. Doesn't make her attitude less annoying.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2011)

Indeed. But that's her character. The actress is probably a nice sex machine that loves accepting free cocks.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 19, 2011)

So a hobo payed up several grand to win a 'contest' against the actuallygettingpaid girl she just met? Cool.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2011)

A rich hobo.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 19, 2011)

Rob said:


> So a hobo payed up several grand to win a 'contest' against the actuallygettingpaid girl she just met? Cool.



First episode established that she's a trust fund baby.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2011)

I really am not a fan of the girl they casted for the asian doctor. In the few things I've seen her in, she's annoying as fuck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2011)

She's hot and adorable. You're just jealous.


Granted I don't like her character that much in this due to her anti-charity kick.


----------



## FeiHong (Oct 22, 2011)

Rachel Nichols is hot!!!


----------



## LayZ (Oct 29, 2011)

I guess Olivia Wilde had to leave so she can continue doing shitty movies.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 29, 2011)

We'll always have Tron Legacy... End of Line.


----------



## Newbologist (Oct 30, 2011)

Annabelle Odette 

That is all


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 30, 2011)

So far I've only liked the first of the three episodes. i was hoping we'd get a bit more behind the bars House before being launched back into the typical status quo as well. seriously, last season (or was it the one before) we had house in the asylum and trying to change for like a third of the season before things went back to normal. those were the best of times even though it was preordained House would become House again. 

the asian doctor is simply boring. her story has been played out and she's only been there 2 episodes. it took seasons before we even knew what the hell was going on with chase! Taub is still an eccentric mystery! the cute white doctor doesn't make things any better either. She's like a crazy version of camron with no depth. What interactions are we even suppose to look forward to without Cutty's ass in the picture? 

Worst season of house yet,


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 30, 2011)

I think the asian chick and the prison chick will be the new House and Wilson! :ho

Am I the only one sick of Taub?  We get it, the guy's a serial cheater.  Let's move on!  The only team members who were still the least bit interesting to me were Chase and 13.


----------



## Violence (Oct 30, 2011)

i can't lose any Doctor House episodes!  i love it!


----------



## Raviene (Oct 30, 2011)

so if Chase comes back...how many episodes would it take until he taps the rich bitch??








i'd say 2


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

Raviene said:


> so if Chase comes back...how many episodes would it take until he taps the rich bitch??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About 4 minutes into whatever episode he appears in.

He's going to be double-teaming the rich slut and the asian within 2 episodes. Doggy style.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 31, 2011)

You guys are confusing Chase with Taub


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

Interesting topic: who has more game? Chase or Taub?


Chase has a canon three-way. Taub only has a suggested one. I got Chase so far on the score cards by bangin' more hotties and getting Cameron.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Interesting topic: who has more game? Chase or Taub?


Taub undoubtedly. 

Chase has no game at all. He just looks into their eyes and uses that accent. Game over.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

You do have a point there. It's a different kind of game. 

Good looks are a part of a man's game.
Charm is the other part. 

Does Taub's charm outweigh Chase's good looks? Again, I refer to 3-way.


----------



## FeiHong (Oct 31, 2011)

Wait, Chase and 13, they never... did they?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

Behind the scenes he tagged that ass.


Hard.



You know.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 1, 2011)

God Velma is fucking adorable.

I want to keep her.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 1, 2011)

Preview for next week:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wK0LPS6VL6k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fierce (Nov 1, 2011)

House in top manipulative form. Love it. Don't really care to have Taub back, but I always liked Chase's character.


----------



## Sin (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't care for either Chase or Taub, but hearing House say "The boys are back" actually got me excited.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 1, 2011)

Episode was ok.

Can't get over how house Odette is though...


----------



## Raviene (Nov 1, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Preview for next week:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wK0LPS6VL6k[/YOUTUBE]





Raviene said:


> so if Chase comes back...how many episodes would it take until he taps the rich bitch??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'd still say 2


----------



## ovanz (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes prison bitch was really hot in that episode. It'll be cool if house will have three females as his team, House's angels like he would call that.


----------



## jam3sbob (Nov 2, 2011)

what was the bet that house made with wilson? did it involve that skin machine that was worth $200,000?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2011)

Wilson bet House $100 that she'd get fired.

Thus House took actions to ensure she didn't. Because according to House, winning a bet against Wilson is worth more than winning against her.

The $5000 check was from money that he'd borrowed (read:stolen) from Wilson in order to get stocks on the company of the patient.

When that didn't work since they didn't cure in time for the stock options which he'd used the $5000 on, he stole the skin machine to get the $200k to be able to get regular stocks.

The profit he made from that allowed him to pay back the money he stole from Wilson, return the machine, hire back Chase and Taub and buy out the orthopedics department so he could have his old office back and Prison Chick could go smashysmashy.

Cover it?


----------



## jam3sbob (Nov 3, 2011)

nice. i could not pay too much attention to details, i was too busy looking at hot prison doctor chick.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 3, 2011)

Bittersweet episode.

Sweet because it's awesome

Bitter because this is the last season.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 3, 2011)

Last season according to whom?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 3, 2011)

I remember reading somewhere (sometime during start of season) that Hugh and the writers felt they had played the show out pretty good, and that Hugh was reluctant to continue beyond this season. He said something along the lines of 'there's a point beyond which good things go bad if continued'. I don't remember where exactly, and it's not like I've kept up with the news, so I take back my comment if this isn't true.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 3, 2011)

I think adee is right. This season doesn't seem right. I do like the addition of the asian doctor and the brunette one. This show is nothing without Taub, Cuddy, 13 and Foreman (as a worker for House) though


----------



## Deimos (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't really mind Foreman as dean. I think it actually suits him quite well and his screen time is always entertaining.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 5, 2011)

jam3sbob said:


> nice. *i could not pay too much attention to details, i was too busy looking at hot prison doctor chick.*



Sadly the only reason I nowadays follow House. Medical cases don't interest ne much anymore. Also House as a character has become kinda stale. Each time talking about changing, yet he ends up the same

Truly glad this is the last season. Hope they go out with a bang. And at least let Cuddy come back for 1 episode to give it the appropriate closure


----------



## cracker (Nov 6, 2011)

I might be the last season indeed, Hugh Laurie contract is up this season. And 8 seasons would be a decent note to end on...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 6, 2011)

I wouldn't mind House ending.

/still wants Hugh to be the 12th Doctor Who.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 6, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I wouldn't mind House ending.
> 
> /still wants Hugh to be the 12th Doctor Who.



לא             ולא


----------



## Fierce (Nov 8, 2011)

Funniest episode in a long time. So great. Ending was perfect.


----------



## Grape (Nov 8, 2011)

Show should have ended like three seasons ago. I liked House for a while, but after you've seen 10 episodes, you've basically seen them all. I'm surprised they haven't just run out of rare medical conditions in 8 seasons. 

Hugh deserves a better career move. He's got talent, and if Olivia Wild and 'Kumar' can have film careers, why not Hugh?


----------



## Trick2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I know a lot of people have been saying it but 
Hugh Laurie for Doctor Strange!!!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 8, 2011)

Fucking lol'd @ the ending


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 8, 2011)

The ending was so good.

Also, good for Taub.


----------



## Kai (Nov 8, 2011)

Anyone else feel bored and sick of the team "breakups?" It's not like we haven't seen them before but every time it happens, House's team members (and Wilson) tell him they're not coming back with firm faces and they end up doing it anyways.

If you want to eliminate someone, have the balls to do it. Depending on circumstances, one return can be done without issues. Returning twice after pretending like you want to leave really hurts the idea and trust of the suspense/drama it provides.


----------



## perman07 (Nov 8, 2011)

Kai said:


> Anyone else feel bored and sick of the team "breakups?" It's not like we haven't seen them before but every time it happens, House's team members (and Wilson) tell him they're not coming back with firm faces and they end up doing it anyways.
> 
> If you want to eliminate someone, have the balls to do it. Depending on circumstances, one return can be done without issues. Returning twice after pretending like you want to leave really hurts the idea and trust of the suspense/drama it provides.


That didn't happen this time though. The team got dissolved because of House going to prison, not because the members decided not to work under House anymore.


----------



## Kai (Nov 8, 2011)

perman07 said:


> That didn't happen this time though. The team got dissolved because of House going to prison, not because the members decided not to work under House anymore.


But they still didn't want to work under him even after his return. Thirteen certainly didn't. Wilson didn't want to be his friend anymore. Foreman became his boss yet let House get away with his usual antics, etc.

It seems like the characters just won't go away unless the real life actors want off the show.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2011)

It's the same plot device and it's been overused.


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2011)

That ending.


----------



## Newbologist (Nov 8, 2011)

Ending was hilarious 

House cockblocking Chase


----------



## Jay. (Nov 8, 2011)

Did Chase fuck 13?

When did Foreman and 13 break up?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 8, 2011)

Awesome episode!

That ending


----------



## Deimos (Nov 8, 2011)

Very nice episode. I'm really glad Chase and Taub are back. The ending was funny. xD


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 8, 2011)

Yay, Chase and Taub are back! 

I rather liked this episode. Especially where Wilson is part of the betting pool on the paternity of Taub's babies  And wow! Taub really _doesn't_ care whether they're not his biological children. That's sweet. But I wonder...what happened to that female nurse and Taub's wife?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 8, 2011)

Episode was pretty great. It's good to see the humor of the show get back on track. House completely owned Adams. 

Good to have Chase and Taub back. I'm one of the few who actually like Taub. 



Kai said:


> But they still didn't want to work under him even after his return. Thirteen certainly didn't. Wilson didn't want to be his friend anymore.



Well I'm sure Chase and Taub wanted to work for him, they just wanted to get paid for it. 



Jay. said:


> Did Chase fuck 13?



Nope. He done goofed. Ppl overrate Chase's game.


----------



## Hunter (Nov 8, 2011)

I enjoyed the episode.

Especially that Taub and Chase are back. And I was expecting to see the results.
Guess we'll never know. Ending was hilarious.


----------



## ovanz (Nov 14, 2011)

Einding was mindblowing, i always thought wilson office was more away from house's office.


----------



## Fierce (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL. Another great ending. I knew House would get his way. Didn't expect Foreman though.


----------



## Newbologist (Nov 15, 2011)

poor Wilson got played badly 

how many episodes till Chase fucks Adams?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 15, 2011)

Again, the ending  Is it going to be like that every episode now?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh wow poor Wilson.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 15, 2011)

Now I'm curious.


----------



## Hunter (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow. I feel bad Wilson. 
I knew Foreman was up to something by saying he also wanted to go.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey, House and Foreman! You guys should be more considerate of Wilson!! Going to the match without him like that...

Ah well. At least Wilson didn't have to share the pizza.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 15, 2011)

I like how the baby looks like she has a mohawk.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 15, 2011)

OH GOD

FUCKING LOLD @ Foreman & House screwing him over like that


----------



## ovanz (Nov 16, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Now I'm curious.



Ok the name didn't ring any bell, but after I watched his photo i was all "oh shit adam monroe/takezo kensei"


----------



## Fierce (Nov 22, 2011)

Wilson: "Foreman isn't going to back down."
House: "He's not an idiot."
Wilson: "Yes....he is....just like you."


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 22, 2011)

Damn, House got away with it again. I can't wait to see what he and Wilson are up to next week.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 22, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Nope. He done goofed. Ppl overrate Chase's game.



Truth

Taub probably gets laid more then Chase anyway


----------



## Kahvehane (Nov 22, 2011)

I was hoping for some bigger changes in episode structure this season, but after the first one they went straight back to the old routine. Not that I don't like the classic House format, but I was expecting something a bit different this time around.

Oh well. Still more episodes left to surprise me, I suppose.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 22, 2011)

Light Artist said:


> I was hoping for some bigger changes in episode structure this season, but after the first one they went straight back to the old routine. Not that I don't like the classic House format, but I was expecting something a bit different this time around.
> 
> Oh well. Still more episodes left to surprise me, I suppose.



I used to be like you

But after season 3 I finally accepted that House isn't gonna change. It would affect the show to much. His surrounding/people around him/relations/new team etc. all change. But House not


----------



## Fierce (Nov 29, 2011)

Lol'd hard @ Wilson caught in a net

Chase x Asian chick = fail


----------



## raz11 (Nov 29, 2011)

LOL did House reference Arceus from pokemon at the beginning as he sat down.

"Which is why arceus created a universe with three states of matter"

I can't think of anything else beside the pokemon.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh god so much lol this episode

>Arceus reference
>Wilson in a net


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm not surprised House one-upped Wilson again. 

And haha! Taub found someone for Foreman...but ah, she's married. I hope you know what you're doing Foreman. 

The episode wasn't as tension or dramatic as the last one. It was still good. Huh, why wouldn't House own a gun? He has a sword in his closet. That's cool. 

And Chase and Park are just colleagues. I don't think anything but friendship will come out of it.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 29, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> I'm not surprised House one-upped Wilson again.



I got the impression that he lost and the gun was actually real. 

I like the new female actresses. Especially her the brunette girl.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 30, 2011)

Wait... this series hasnt ended yet? I tough he had stayed with cody and had finished already?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Nov 30, 2011)

My first thought upon seeing the chick in the gym was "HOLY SHIT, THE BLACK 13!!!"

Was I the only one?

I'm excited to see where Chase and Park go from here


----------



## Kahvehane (Dec 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xu2Il775R1M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 7, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> My first thought upon seeing the chick in the gym was "HOLY SHIT, THE BLACK 13!!!"
> 
> Was I the only one?
> 
> *I'm excited to see where Chase and Park go from here*



That was some seriously awkward shit .


----------



## Ruby Moon (Dec 8, 2011)

Uh, just to be sure, there were no new episode this week, right? I thought House would be on, but instead, it turned out it was the Country Music Awards or something like that.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 23, 2012)

Dr. Park's a ho.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jan 23, 2012)

Asexuality is a new concept to Wilson? Suspension of disbelief is bending...


----------



## perman07 (Jan 24, 2012)

Rob said:


> Asexuality is a new concept to Wilson? Suspension of disbelief is bending...


Think that was more exposition for the audience personally.


----------



## Fierce (Jan 24, 2012)

I missed the fuck out of this show. Going to be so sad when it ends.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 26, 2012)

That was a _really_ good character development for Foreman! Very amazing episode.


----------



## PureWIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Rob said:


> Asexuality is a new concept to Wilson? Suspension of disbelief is bending...



No, Wilson knew what asexuality was, he just couldn't believe there was a _married couple_ that consisted of asexuals. Frankly, I was surprised by that as well.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jan 31, 2012)

Last episode was kinda meh, although the asexual couple made things interesting. I couldn't quite believe that two people could abstain completely - not unless they married for other reasons not related to love. Which was not the case with these two. Good thing House fixed that. 

This week's episode was more interesting. I mean, the patient and her mother weren't so much as fun as Foreman's affair and Taub's raising his two daughters. Only Foreman's affair turned out to be not as exciting as he once thought it was when secret. Taub had some cute moments with his girls, and I found it heartwarming when he was able to tell his kids about Terrell Owens.  See? Babies do want to hear about your interests!!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 31, 2012)

Next ep looks CRAZEH !


----------



## Deimos (Jan 31, 2012)

I think this episode was kinda meh. And yeah next one is looking good!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 31, 2012)

How long are they gonna keep playing the "Foreman is just like House but doesn't want to admit it" angle. It's getting kinda old.


----------



## Nodonn (Jan 31, 2012)

They've been doing that for about 8 years, I'd say they're going to keep it up till the last episode.


----------



## Fierce (Feb 6, 2012)

I didn't see the trailer for this episode, so I had no idea what was coming, but this episode was pure awesome. I'm going to be so sad when this series ends.


----------



## Deimos (Feb 7, 2012)

Episode was awesome as expected.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Feb 7, 2012)

Didn't think much of this week's episode. The revolving perspectives of each of House' team members were the most interesting. House is still a Jerkass, but I wasn't expecting anything else. 

Next episode, it looks like they're upping the drama, what with Chase wanting to get away from House. I wonder if he'll be the next to leave the team...


----------



## LayZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Predictable episode with familiar themes but I'm not disappointed at all. Considering this is most likely the final season, I want to see what I've come to enjoy. Which is people almost dying because House is an asshole. But its ok because he's right at the end. 

"Try unsquinting your eyes!" I love racist House.


----------



## perman07 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, I disagree with him about the coward bit, cause it's how often he is right and how effective he is that excuses it all. If he was just a normal doctor acting like that, he wouldn't have lasted a second as an employee.


----------



## Kahvehane (Feb 13, 2012)

perman07 said:


> Well, I disagree with him about the coward bit, cause it's how often he is right and how effective he is that excuses it all. If he was just a normal doctor acting like that, he wouldn't have lasted a second as an employee.



Even as at "House-level" doctor, House wouldn't last a second as an employee at any hospital.


----------



## Fierce (Feb 14, 2012)

I liked the episode. Chase's nun girlfriend is a cutie.


----------



## Deimos (Feb 14, 2012)

Average episode imo.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Feb 14, 2012)

So, this week's episode focused on Chase...and his relationship with House. Of course, House was right about everything as always. Although, treating another nun? It's been like, what? How many years since we've seen an episode where Chase was face to face with one? Season 1? Damn. 

The best scenes in this episode was House vs. Taub. The paintball match in the beginning surprised me, but what surprised me more was that Taub managed to block House's shots with a tray. Very nice!  And Taub said he took Krav Maga? Really? If so, wow. Next, House's soda balloons nearly hit their target, but Taub was just too quick. Too bad, House. After that, House got himself a Nerf gun. I was like  you're right in front of his fire, Taub!

......only it seems House's latest weapon backfired on him, which leads me to think that Taub rigged the watergun. Oh, House, the expression on your FACE!!!  My God, that was excellent!!!! :

House only got Taub in the end...by hiring someone else to tackle him while House himself sat doing nothing in his office. That was very much like him.


----------



## Deimos (Feb 21, 2012)

This episode was fun. Loved the ending.


----------



## Fierce (Feb 21, 2012)

Lol'd @ Amy Grant

Lol'd @ Wilson acting as House's English neighbor


----------



## FeiHong (Feb 21, 2012)

Fudge, even with Odette Yustman on house... I can't get myself to watch it.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Feb 22, 2012)

I didn't get to review yesternight's episode. 

....

Battle of the Sexes, huh? And House, really? Did you really think that you could fraudulently marry some foreign woman and get away with fooling the US Immigration bureaucrats? 

Apparently, he did. It went well for a while, anyways, with Park's help. The look on House's face when she came over his apartment to quiz him and his "wife"...priceless  Even if he doesn't care about whatshername, it was awfully kind of House to do go through all that just to get her a green card. I'm surprised she managed to get that Immigration bureaucrat to not deport her or throw House in the slammer. Looks like you owe her, House. 

Next episode looks pretty serious. I wonder how House will take his mother being sick...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 28, 2012)

Fucking lol @ the tripping balls stuff


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 28, 2012)

House's dad, the druggie whisperer


----------



## Storywriter (Feb 29, 2012)

i : that show i heard that it will stop :


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 29, 2012)

I died "It's not what it looks like, she's tripping on acid"

Reminded me of that scene from The Juggernaut Bitch where he was like "I'm trippin off acid"


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 29, 2012)

THE RABBIT STOLE MY TEETH


----------



## Kahvehane (Mar 27, 2012)

Just found out that Season 8 will be the last.


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 28, 2012)

Light Artist said:


> Just found out that Season 8 will be the last.



Yep, it had a good run. 13 will return for the finale. I heard they were trying to get Cuddy back as well. Not sure where that stands now.


----------



## andrea (Mar 28, 2012)

Bear Walken said:


> Yep, it had a good run. 13 will return for the finale. I heard they were trying to get Cuddy back as well. Not sure where that stands now.



I just wanna see Cameron back TBH. And I'm sort of glad it's the last season, the show is starting to get pretty redundant at this point.


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 28, 2012)

You'd think she would have popped up after Chase almost died. But then again, she's stuck in Storybrooke.


----------



## andrea (Mar 28, 2012)

Bear Walken said:


> You'd think she would have popped up after Chase almost died. But then again, she's stuck in Storybrooke.



I know, I was hoping the writers would bring her back. Then again, it's not the first time they dump awesome female characters into oblivion.


----------



## Kahvehane (Apr 2, 2012)

Hepatic encephalopathy, eh?

If he does have it that'd certainly be ironic... for someone who relies so heavily on his intellectual prowess to be afflicted by a failure of the liver that causes impaired brain funtion...


It's almost poetic.


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 2, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

